# Egg share online friends needed PART 5



## poppy05

your new home girls


happy chatting


----------



## KDJay

Thank you Poppy! 

Hi everyone, got a bit lost on the end of the last page so I hope everyone is ok

Madame - glad you are home and taking it easy , sending lots of love xxx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Poppy  

KD thanks lovely xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey ladies I hope you're all well, sorry I've not replied recently I've been having a quick nose through everyday. I've been really busy lately which I will explain in a mo. Xxx

Hope, we are hoping to find out the sex yes Defo on that one lol. I haven't heard from Fay since she left the message saying she's not posting on this thread anymore. I hope her and babies are doing well though if she still reads these  xx

Madame g such a huge relief you're back home now lovely, and good news about your snow babies too lovely. I know what you mean about going through it all again, I'm glad I've got snow babies too. I don't think I could ever go through this all again, it's so draining physically, emotionally, and financially. It takes over your life in a way I never expected. Xx

Caz I'm going against the grain and saying it's a bfp !!! I'm sure trigger will be well out of your system now for sure !!! So lovely I'm going to say congratulations and welcome to the pregnancy club lovely.  xxx 

Pollita I'm so glad you'll be getting treatment planning soon, time sure does fly by. I'm 12 weeks by ivf dates on Tuesday. How's your mum ? I hope she remains to be positive for you through it all lovely. Xx


Cortney how are you lovely ? Not long now, bet you're so ready already and ubber excited !! Xx

Kdjay hope you and dp are well and doing good Xx

Loopy, Trina, Mrsjx, Sfj, Bethan, Karmas, I hope you're all well and doing good. Xxx

AFM I had my consultant appointment this week, and I feel so much more happier about stopping meds etc. She explained to me in detail which I do feel the clinic perhaps should of done. But hey ho I'm just relieved I've got this far successfully.

I've got to see the consultant again in 17 weeks time. I've got a private 12 week scan on Tuesday, super excited about it but also nervous as the last scan was at 7 weeks so I'm hoping everything is still going ok. I think I'm over thinking things and need to relax a bit more. On the plus side I can stop taking meds soon yipeee  xxx


----------



## pollita

Caz! Was it darker this morning Excited!!


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies!

Sorry for the radio silence from me! I have been reading and keeping up with all your stories 

Found out yesterday my miscarriage was not a miscarriage, and that it was ectopic. Have been treated with methotrexate & praying it works so I don't need a tube / ovary removed. Was in awful pain - they found a lot of internal bleeding on my left side. But I'm now home from hospital & absolutely shattered. Zzz! This has been the longest & hardest journey ever. Just really hoping it's over now & I don't need any further treatment. 

Just quickly off the top of my head as I can't see the history on this new page (apologies in advance for missing people out, but my memory is pretty rubbish)!

KD - so glad your one little fighter is still going strong. Hope you & DP have got some much needed sleep X

Leni - when's your appt now? Bet you can't wait to do your fet X

Cortney - fab you're already stimming! Good luck for your first scan X

Flutter - it can't be long until the all important 12 week scan now! Times flown by. Bet you can't wait! X

Madame - hope you're feeling better lovely lady. Fab news on the 5 Frosties! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the fet X

Caz - hoping that was your BFP! Eeeekkk X

Pollita - good luck for treatment planning! X

Hope - so sorry you're having a tough time in work X

Trina / loopy / Karmas / sfj / mrsjx - hope you're all ok X

I have my follow up at my clinic tomorrow & I am armed with a million questions. My poor consultant!

Big love ladies xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan I'm so so sorry to hear about your tough time, you've really been through the mill. So sad that your little embie had lost its satnav. Wishing you the very best of luck with your appointment - I'll be joining you on the FET train soon xxx

Flutter so exciting about your twelve week scan! It'll be amazing I'm sure. Very cool to come off your meds soon xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Bethan - oh my goodness what a rollercoaster for you I cannot believe it you must have been in so much pain! How did they not see that it was in a tube, is that usual to not see that? fx that everything works out for you 

Flutter - wow you are speeding along now in your pregnancy! Did you have a scan at your consultant appt? I'm guessing not as your last scan was at 7 weeks. I am finding it really hard between scans and we have had three so far and the baby is only 7 weeks 5 days! 

Caz - any news?! 
Hope everyone else is doing well xxxx


----------



## pollita

Oh my goodness Bethan, what a load of youknowwhat you've had to deal with. Glad it's no worse but hope you can have your FET soon lovely. Let us know what they say tomorrow! x

Unrelated now, but remember a few weeks ago when I was still waiting to hear back from my clinic and I contacted several other clinics to see about getting a consultation with them to start PAID treatment? I just realised that none of them have gotten back to me yet - how awful is that?! Is it just how fertility clinics are? I'm not so annoyed as I'm not going to be using them, but if I was making first contact and heard nothing back I would be so angry!


----------



## Bubbles12

How awful bethan... thinking of you.

Apparently Fay was having her 12 week scan today so hopefully all went ok

X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan I am so sorry you've been through the mill hopefully now things start to go better take care xx

Flutter can't believe nearly 12 weeks it has gone fast xx

Cortney hope your doing OK xx

Madame hope your feeling better I bet you are looking forward to your fet tho xx

Caz any news? Hope your well xx

Kdjay hope you and your dp are doing OK and keep thinking positive xx

Pollita you must be excited to treatment planning not long xx

Hope sorry to hear about what is going on with you atm but am so glad oh has got the christening off xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone if I have hope your well xx

Afm af turned up 9 days late and I had my bloods done today so hopefully now I don't have to have anything done until next appointment just oh SA test now xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone

Sorry I've had a really busy day and just sat down to be thrown up all over by my lo 😂😂😂

Bethan I'm so so sorry sweet x I really really hope you are ok and the drugs work xx 
A tiny plus, your embryo tried and nearly made it, so hopefully your FET will get your the BFP that staysxxx

Polita that's appalling ! OMG ! 

Loopy I'm so glad af turned up and you got your bloods done x

Hope hope you are ok x and lo stays in his room x 

Kdjay the waiting is torture !!!! Xxx

Madame hope you are Resting up xx

Flutter I'm so glad you feel happier after your consultants appointment x

Cortney how are the jabs going ? 

Trina, Karmas, Mrs Jx, Leni, stf, Mle, hope you are all well 

Sorry if I've missed anyone 

i tested again this morning but it was lighter like so light it was barely visable, but it was with a FIrst response test and I used a superdrug early yesterday so like a true addict I went and got some more superdrug ones whilst on lunch and peed on one, on comparison it looks the same to slightly lighter as yesterday. 
I'm going to continue my addiction tomorrow morning with another test and stick to the same tests each Time. 

I'm so stressed about this being another chemical so why on earth am I continually peeing on sticks !!!! 
Haha


----------



## pollita

Caz, it could just be the fact that it was a different test and then the Superdrug test wasn't FMU. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hope your DD feels better, poor thing


----------



## MrsJx

Evening Ladies 

How are you all? 

MadameG - Glad your home now Hun and starting to feel better, when your feeling up to it can you explain to me how FET works? I assume it's not as long as a fresh cycle? Do you have to take stimms etc again? I want to be knoledgeable for future as hoping to have some embies to freeze.. Xx

Caz - it's so hard to resist peeing on lots of sticks lol but sending you lots of wishes that you get your BFP   Xxx 

Flutter - wow nearly 12 weeks, that's gone fast hope your ok? Great news you can stop meds soon, try and relax and take it easy xx 

Bethan - really thinking of you Hun, hope you get lots of rest. Xx

Courtney - good luck for your first scan, when is it Hun? Xx

Pollita - good luck starting treatment soon xx

KD - hope you and your DP are doing well? Xx 

Hello to everyone else hope your all ok? 

AFM: I'm feeling a lot better as the week has gone on, not bloated anymore either.. It's ET for me tomorrow and we have 7 Top Grade Quality Embryos and 2 Average. I will be having 2 put back and hopefully have some to freeze  my appointment is at 10.20am.. How long after a 5dt can I test?? 

Thank you xxx


----------



## pollita

Good luck for transfer tomorrow MrsJx, what an exciting time! Have you tested yet to see if the trigger is out? If not I would do it tomorrow just so that you know whether or not a positive is true or not. 

I started testing at 3dp5dt because I have no restraint  BFP was there from that day but so very faint that I wasn't 100% sure of what I was seeing until late 4dp5dt/5dp5dt


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey...

Polita, 
That really isnt good. Good job they are not needed as they they would have done themselves out of a few K.

Loopy,
Finally! The witch took her time!! 

Kd,
Yep, each wait is a killer, hence why i ended up having 20 scans all in all! 

Madame,
Hope you are recovering well.

Flutter,
Glad you are feeling at ease about coming of meds, i think we all worry, i know i did and thats why i was still on pessaries at 16 weeks! Lol!

Caz,
Message me in the morning, i was waiting anxiously for your message. I really am rooting for you. So are you sticking to superdrug or FRER??
LO wasnt great again last night but was a little better, still woke me up 3 times! I think he is teething as he has been pretty grisly today which is unlike him. Im praying he will be fine tonight.

Mrsj,
Good luck for tomorrow. I got my BFP on 5dp5dt but i know it is possible to get a BFP on 4dp. Personally, i wouldnt recommend it as you are still in limbo on whether its a genuine BFP or the trigger (unless u test out the trigger) Caz is going through it at the mo and im sure she will agree.

AFM
Not alot to report today... i have my smear on Thursday and will also be speaking to them about my stress levels and the impact it is having on my health at the moment. My skin is terrible! The month is flying by so its not long before my consultation. Only 25 days... actually sounds ages when i put it like that!!

Hey to Trina, SFJ, Leni, mle and cortney

X


----------



## Caz2424

Mrs JX how exciting !! Good luck and def test out the trigger it is causing me no end of stress that I didn't !! Haha 

Polita thank you so much x you are right of course. 

Hope I will do ! I'm glad he was a little better but sad about the teething, poor little one xx
Not so long before your consult now xx

I've got 3 superdrug tests, only 1 first response left  so I'm gonna stick to superdrug, plus they are easier to see the line on. 😂 
I told my friend about the pregnancy test she said who do you talk to about all this stuff, how do you keep it all to yourself, I was like oh I have loads of online friends that are invaluable. She looked at me a little strange 😀

Thanks as always to all of you for being such a great support xx


----------



## MrsJx

Pollita, Hope and Caz thank you so much can you explain to me what that means? Ive never been told to test the trigger shot is out before ET before, my trigger shot was Suprecur last Saturday at 10pm I then also had a shot of pregnyl after EC.. Xx


----------



## Caz2424

The trigger used contains Hcg, that can stay in your system for up to 14 days after you inject it, ( although normally far less ) 
So the pregnancy test may detect hcg from the trigger which would give you a positive result when it's just left over drugs not from an actual pregnancy x


----------



## Caz2424

Sorry, posted too soon. 
So it's a good idea to take a pregnancy test in the next few days to double check that it's negative, 
So when you start testing any positives are hcg from your pregnancy xx


----------



## MrsJx

Caz thank you for reply I understand now  ok I will get a test tomorrow and test, shall I do this before ET or can I do a few hours after? X


----------



## Caz2424

OMG my phone !!!! 
Sorry 
So I got a positive 3dp5dt but now I'm
Not sure if it's my trigger or a mega early BFP 
So I'm driving myself crazy comparing tests to see if the line is getting darker ( could be BFP) or lighter ( from the trigger ) 
If I had tested earlier I would know for sure.


----------



## Caz2424

I'd say Anytime before 3dpt 😀


----------



## MrsJx

Ok great thank you so much xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, so sorry Youve certainly been through a lot Hun! Hope your follow up goes well!

madameg, glad you're home hope you're resting!

Pollita, not long til you have your blue bag of needles!

Caz, sorry your tests are confusing... Really hope it's a bfp Hun!! 

Loopy, so happy witch turned up for you and you got your bloods down!

MrsJx, wow your embies are doing amazing... Good luck with ET! Jabs are going well thanks.... Actually look forward to doing them!

Hope, I hated my smear test as I found the speculum uncomfortable! Roll on consultation!

Fluttershy, good luck for your 12 week scan!

Sorry just a quick one it's been a busy day... Half a sleep!


----------



## Fay2410

Hope84 said:


> How awful bethan... thinking of you.
> 
> Apparently Fay was having her 12 week scan today so hopefully all went ok
> 
> X


Hi ladies

Wow your all progressing quickly! - fantastic!!! I have been secretly reading and trying to keep up with you all but the thread is far busier than I remember it being!

I had my dating scan today which has put me at 13 weeks today. Both babies are doing great and now they actually look human like. I already have a huge bump, I look around 6 months pregnant! I've started to feel little flutters as well today which is nice. I bought a fetal Doppler at 10 weeks so we listen to both heart beats daily which gives me great reassurance. I will have scans every 4 weeks because I'm carrying twins so happy that I get to see them again soon. We also have a gender scan booked for Valentine's Day! 
Also stopped clexane and gestone which is great, just weaning myself off the prednisolone now but need to continue asprin and cyclogest until 30 weeks.

Please feel free to keep in touch with me, I've missed you all but I know how difficult it is trying for a baby and going through ivf, I felt it was only fair to distance myself from the thread as I didn't want to upset anyone

Lots of love

Fay xx


----------



## MadameG

Fay such a lovely lovely update, such wonderful news. You must be feeling so excited! So sweet that you are already feeling them too. Thanks for the update  xxxxx

Cortney how you doing chicken? Hope stims are treating you well xxx

Caz I reckon that is an early bfp right there - fancy switching test brands like a non poas addict   I was waiting for your update too - eeeeee!! Xxx

MrsJ how exciting! Sounds like you have some amazing blasts there! Good luck for tomorrow  I would definitely test the trigger out if you suspect you won't wait till otd as you had the shot of pregnyl too. There are different options with FET - medicated, where you still down regulate but not stim and then natural where you just transfer after ovulation, as long as your lining is thick enough. I'm going for natural as normally my cycles are really regular and annoyingly my lining was 'excellent' at my ohss scan on Tuesday  . Sounds like you should have some gorgeous frosties too! xxx

Hope hopefully your GP gives you some love hun, at least the smear is ticking off one thing before your next cycle xxx

Pollita clinics are shocking sometimes - why would they not get back to a new potential client?   Not long till treatment planning xxx

Loopy glad AF is here - one step closer! Xx

Afm spoke to the clinic and the good day 6 embie was actually AA grade, so feeling pretty chuffed. I need to have next weeks (hopefully) bleed and then I can start on the next one at the end of Feb woohoo! Just a natural cycle with luteal support (plus the other clexane etc). Can't come soon enough! Although I am a bit of a weakling right now so it'll be good to feel healthy again first xx


----------



## Cortneywils

MrsJx, good Luck today Hun!

Madameg, that's brilliant news!! I bet you can't wait for FET!

Fay, that's amazing that both babies are doing so well! Congrats Hun... Please keep us updated!

Sorry just a quick one as at work.... Grrrr!


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - that's awful you still haven't heard back. Like you say, it makes no difference to you, but that's terrible for people making first contact X

Fay - woohoo! Fab news X

KD - when's your next scan? Hope dp is ok X

Cortney - is it your first stim scan Monday? Exciting! You bloated yet? Eat lots of protein & drink lots of water X

Caz - have you tested again lovely? Really hope it's a darker BFP for you X

Madame - you feeling any better today? Hope so X

Mrsjx - good luck today  X

Loopy - woohoo, glad af is finally here! X

Leni - your message meant the world X

Hope - good luck for your smear X

Afm - in awful pain again today. The doctor did warn me I'd be in pain, but nothing ever prepares you for it! Ouch.

B x


----------



## trina123

Hey ladies bethen so sorry hun get well soon Mrs j good luck today caz is the line darker hope how was lo last night fay great news was wondering  how you are been thinking about rags to would love to know how she is getting on cortney not long now hun we need some more bfps  on here ladies afm nothing to report yet just been feeling dow


----------



## pollita

Fay, lovely to see you on the thread for a bit - I know we have messaged but so pleased for you and babies   x

Cortney, stims still going well? x

Caz, line update missy! Keep thinking of you x

Bethan, so sorry you're still in so much pain  Hope you feel better soon lovely x

MrsJx, good luck today!!!! x

Madame, fab news about your little frostie! So pleased for you  And even better that you don't have to wait long for a FET! x

Loopy, yay one step closer! x

Hope, I hated my smear so you have my thoughts!!! I hope you get a nice, gentle nurse  x

Trina, sorry you've been feeling down, this journey is so rough at times x

KD, how's everything going? Hope it's getting better and you have another scan coming up soon! x

SFJ, Karmas, Leni, anyone I've accidentally missed, hope you're all doing well! x

re: clinics, it's infuriating! I messaged LWC in Swansea, Create in Bristol, Care (just a generic address I think, no particular clinic), Klinikk Hausken in Denmark and Stork Klinik in Denmark on January 10th and 13 days later NOTHING from any of them. Last night I was having a look at the reviews on Create's ** page and there were a few who said that they were changing clinics because of lack of communication (some stated waiting 5 days for a call back about medication!!!) Just really disappointed in them all. OK, my clinic took their time but I do kind of believe that it was a breakdown in communication because there were 3 or 4 people passing messages around which I can understand, but at least when I first enquired with them they called me back the same day as I filled in the enquiry form. It must just be a fertility clinic trend...


----------



## MrsJx

Hi everyone 

Just a quick one as in way home but I'm now PUPO    

I had 2 put back, 1 was 4AA and other was 4BC , the rest are still average and the clinic will update me tomorrow if I have any to freeze xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Bethan I'm so sorry that your in so much pain xx 

Polita what the hell !? None of them back to you ! Horrendous, how is that ok !? 

Madmane I hope you are on the mend now , im so glad you have a plan and AA!!! Amazing 🎉🎉🎉

Trina I'm sorry you are feeling low  

Cortney I'm so glad jabs are going well Hun, Im actually getting used to mine now.. Finally and can say I feel almost confident 😂

Fay I know we chat but congratulations again 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉 I'm over the moon for you xxxx

Mrsjx congratulations 🎉🎉🎉🎉 They sound fab ! 
Hope you get some good Frosties too x 

Hi to everyone else xxx

So I tested this morning fmu .. No lines .. No control or BFP one.. Then after about 15 mins the faintest control line ever came up but def not a hint of bfp. Of course I was so gutted. Then decided it could be a dud test, retested 1/2 hour later and there is is second line, when I compare it with the test two days ago it is darker, obviously it's too early to tell but I'm more encouraged Then the first test !


----------



## bethannora

Caz - how exciting! I have everything crossed for you  X

Trina - so sorry you're feeling down X

Pollita - I agree, it's awful of them! Stick with lovely crgw X

Mrsjx - congrats on being pupo! X

And - decided we will do a natural fet in June as I ovulate like clockwork. Because of the ectopic I now have a 1 in 10 chance of another (against 1 in 100 of people who have never had one). Because of this they will scan me 2 weeks after transfer if i get a BFP to see where the pregnancy is. Going to enjoy the next 5 month break - we have a holiday booked for May which we can't wait for!

B x


----------



## Cortneywils

MrsJx, well done on being pupo! You've got some good embies onboard!

Pollita, that's ridiculous all those clinics haven't got back to you! 

Bethan, that's good the clinic will keep an closet eye on you! June will soon be here and so will your holiday! 
Yep I have my scan Monday, I don't feel bloated just have twinges in my ovaries especially my left!

Madameg, hope you're ok and resting!

Caz, well done on the jabs! I hope the second test is right!

Trina, hope you feel Perkier soon!


----------



## sfj

Pollita I think that's awful that none of the clinics have got back to you. I'm with LWC Swansea and I have had to chase  a couple of times. Xx

Mrsj congrats in being pupo, hope you get some frosties too. Xx

Bethan, enjoy your break and holiday. Hope your going somewhere nice. We have a holiday booked for May too. Good to hear the clinic will keep a closer eye on you. Xx

Caz, I have everything crossed for you. It's exciting news. Xx

Hello to everyone else. (Sorry for the lack of personals). Hope your all well and enjoying the weekend.

AFM still NO NEWS. Im getting very impatient now. Definitely a call to CRGW on Monday. Does anyone know if I have to pay for all my bloods again and the transfer of notes and OH sperm if we do move? Xx


----------



## pollita

Good luck with the call SFJ. No, you shouldn't have to pay again if your tests are relatively new (less than 6 months, if older you may have to pay for the transmittable diseases to be redone). You may have to pay LWC to release the test results to take to another clinic though. I think CRGW charge £50 so I'm sure LWC won't be too different.


----------



## sfj

Is the transmittable disease's test the cystic fibrosis one? I only had them done in December but I had my am done a little before that. I had to have my am one done again as the first one didn't come back high enough. When I had the re-test though it came back at just over 15. 

I can't imagine that LWC would cost too much more. Hopefully.


----------



## pollita

No, the transmittable ones are STDs - HIV, Hepatitis, Chlamydia etc. The Cystic Fibrosis and other genetic tests are non-transmittable as your results won't charge regardless of how much unprotected sex you have  These results should be valid indefinitely I believe, however the STD tests are generally tested at the start of the process (unless you have proof they have been done and are clear in the last 6 months) AND they're also repeated just before you start a cycle (these ones are free of charge as far as I'm aware though)

The STD tests that the clinic charge you for can be done at the clinic (paid), or you can get them done at a GUM clinic, GP etc free of charge and get them to send the results to the clinic.


----------



## sfj

Oh right. LWC did those ones at the same time as fje genetic ones. I only had them done at the beginning of December so I've got a few months left on those. My clinic didn't charge me for those ones though, only the amh one. 

I'll check with them on Monday. Thank you for your help. Xxn


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey peoples

Mrsj - congrats on being PUPO!! When is test day??

Caz, im too excited for you!! Im demanding morning updates! Lol... as soon as i wake every morning, once baba is sorted, im constantly watching my phone for a lovely pic of a darker line!

Bethan,
Sorry your in pain but im glad you have a plan... i think it really helps to know there are option out there and know when you get try again.

Fay,
Amazing news! Have you done your announcement to the world yet? Will you find out the sex? I really dont mind you staying on this thread... i thought it was a shame you went.

Flutter
Good luck on your scan, i cant remember if you said it was thursday or Tues.

Madame,
Fantastic news on your frozen babies 

Hey to everyone else 

AFM
Went to see the pics of the photo shoot that we had last week... OMG, theu were amazing! They actually made me cry! They really were beautiful. But when they are charging £75 for 1 7x5 pic, or £800 for a collage... its way out of our price range so we picked 1 pic which is our freebie and left feeling sad. They say they will delete the pics today. I cant believe they have gone. But the one we have chosen is beautiful.
OH then said we could get some professional pics done that were cheaper so i have booked in with someone that will cost £75 and we get 5 pics, on a disc... hopefully she will do a good job.
Other than that... nothing new my end.

Xx


----------



## pollita

Hope84 said:


> AFM
> Went to see the pics of the photo shoot that we had last week... OMG, theu were amazing! They actually made me cry! They really were beautiful. But when they are charging £75 for 1 7x5 pic, or £800 for a collage... its way out of our price range so we picked 1 pic which is our freebie and left feeling sad. They say they will delete the pics today. I cant believe they have gone. But the one we have chosen is beautiful.
> OH then said we could get some professional pics done that were cheaper so i have booked in with someone that will cost £75 and we get 5 pics, on a disc... hopefully she will do a good job.
> Other than that... nothing new my end.
> 
> Xx


  I'm a photographer and even I think those prices are extortionate. My 5x7s are £10 each and I thought that was too much lol. I hope you have better luck with the other one


----------



## Caz2424

Polita wow, that's great value for your photos x 

Hope as I said earlier I had a similar experience and it's horrendous the amount they charge, however I'm so glad you have rebooked at a much more reasonable price. 
I'm sure you will get some brilliant photos x 

Bethan so pleased you have a holiday booked and a plan x I can't believe how much the ectopic risk increases but I'm glad you will be scanned x

Sfj I previously asked my clinic about moving my test results to use at another clinic and they would have charged £25. Hope you can get it sorted without needing too though. 

Cortney I bet you have a lot going on in there, I'm excited to here how many follies you have at Monday's scan.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all I could do with some help
Well as you all know I was 9 days late and then af showed up well on that first night well it was 5 in the morning I turned over in bed and I had a gush of blood which I never had and when I went the toilet TMI sorry but I wiped and there was some tissue pinky colour but see through and a few dark red tiny clots. I have had pain in my thighs and I have a pain on my left side over from my hip which I still have now but I did a test at 4 days late and it was negative. Is there any possibility I could have had a very early miscarriage. 

Sorry for the me post but something doesn't seem right I have never in my life had a 37 day cycle xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Ment to say I've never had a gush of blood on my period *


----------



## pollita

loopy loo1017 said:


> Hi all I could do with some help
> Well as you all know I was 9 days late and then af showed up well on that first night well it was 5 in the morning I turned over in bed and I had a gush of blood which I never had and when I went the toilet TMI sorry but I wiped and there was some tissue pinky colour but see through and a few dark red tiny clots. I have had pain in my thighs and I have a pain on my left side over from my hip which I still have now but I did a test at 4 days late and it was negative. Is there any possibility I could have had a very early miscarriage.
> 
> Sorry for the me post but something doesn't seem right I have never in my life had a 37 day cycle xxx


That must have been so worrying! I suppose it could have been a chemical pregnancy as I know the ladies who have had one get a negative or fading pregnancy test as time goes on. I don't know st which point it goes negative though, I didn't get a negative pregnancy test until 2 weeks after I miscarried (the hospital asked me to test to see when I stopped producing hcg)

Hugs!


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning all!!

Caz, hope you're well... Will you be testing today? I feel like I have some twinges going on and yesterday as I walked through town there was a lot of activity feeling in my left ovary (I always get pain in my left ovary even when they told me I was ovulating in my right ovary-weird). I also can't wait for Monday's scan.... Hope I'm responding well! When does my ovaries start feeling massive??

Hope, that seems such a lot of money for photos, glad you've booked someone else that! 

Bethan, hope you're feeling better lovely... Can't believe risk of ectopic will increase for you.... Such a relief clinic will be keeping an eye on you!! Hope you're resting!

Madameg, how are you feeling? Hope your ok!

Fluttershy, 2 more nights til scan I bet you can't wait to see how baby is doing!

Loopy, omg! So sorry to hear you're experiencing this! I'm not sure about mc... I remember a few years ago I called the doctor as I had been bleeding for 2 weeks and she asked me if there is any chance I could me pregnant (I had inseminated with donor sperm not long before) so I replied yes! And she told me I could be experiencing very early mc.... I was shocked but they never checked me I guess it could of been a chemical.... So hard to tell what goes on in our bodies! Hope you're feeling better today.

Trina, hope you're ok sweet!

KD, hope you and dp are ok!

Pollita, wow that's good price for your photos! 3 more sleeps til treatment planning!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks for your replies girls 
I would have only been about 4 or 5 weeks when I started bleeding which is why I reckon I got the negative test
Just thought it was best to ask as I hadn't experienced anything like this before and my periods are normally like clockwork  xx

Anyway hope everyone is ok  Cortney sounds like things are starting to happen not long now x
Pollita not long until planning  exciting times xx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone, 

Cortney mine only started to feel sore at the end this time, but I only got 11 eggs. 
The would twinge about the time ish. Good luck for tomorrow's scan I bet you have loads going on x 

Loopy last two cycles I've had 2 chemicals, the first one I didn't get a BFP until the day after OTD, then 3 days later started bleeding, had blood test hcg was 7 (so would have had a negative test) 
The second I started with early BFP that stayed the same without getting darker until OTD but when I had bloods done two days after OTD, hcg was 23 ( so dropping ) 
I guess if I had tested when I would have been 4 days late, both times I probably would have had negative tests.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi caz thanks for that I'm wishing I had tested early now but I didn't even think I could get pregnant naturally as I haven't in 3 years but with being late and the pain and the tissue I passed I'm thinking I may have been i suppose I will never know for sure xx
I'm still in pain atm so will see how it goes might go doctors tomorrow and just see what they say xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies I hope you're all well. Sorry I've been a bit awol, I've had a bit going, nothing bad or anything.
Anyway let me get on with personals.  xx

Bethan lovely I'm so sorry to hear that, the pain you must of been in is unthinkable. I hope you're on the mend now though, and looking forward to starting again in a few months time. I'm glad you're ok though. ! Xx

Madame g how are you feeling now lovely ? I hope you're fighting fit still, you have your beautiful snow babies awaiting you lovely. Xx

Hope wow those photos are steep ! Pollita I think I might have to give you a call to take my babies photos  !! Xx

Speaking of you Pollita lovely, I hope you're well, I can't believe not a single one has got back to you yet ! How rude of them! You'd think they would be eager to get people started. Xx

Loopy I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through lovely, I'm unsure abouts tests etc after miscarriage so I can't help you there. But I would recommend going to the drs Defo ! Especially as you're in a lot of pain and it's round one side and your thighs. Xx

Sjf, Trina I hope you are all well xxx

Cortney scan tomorrow !! Ah very exciting times ahead for you young lady. Xx

Caz I'm still routing you're pregnant lovely, a line is a line  have you tested this morning ? If you're anything like me then that would be a yes lol. I threw all but two of my pregnancy tests out yesterday. I had 25 of them ! Quite an addiction I must say  xx

Fay so good to hear from you lovely, I'm so glad things are going well and babies are growing beautifully ! So so happy for you !! Xx

Mrsjx welcome to the pupo club lovely ! How are you feeling ? Xx

If I've missed anyone I'm sorry and I hope you're all well. Xx

AFM well I'm ok, just plodding along had a massively busy few days, once we have our scan Tuesday we have decided we will tell a few friends then. Our families know and our close friends, it's just the distant friends we haven't told yet, you know the ones you see once in a blue moon, or when they want something lol. Am I mad but I bought some things already !?    xxx


----------



## MadameG

Morning all,

Fluttershy definitely not fighting fit but I am getting stronger every day. Hoping that February flies by! So cute that you already have stuff ready, looking forward to your scan update  xxx

Loopy big hugs hun   I have pm'd you xxxx

Caz line update?    Xxx

Cortney I am getting there slowly but surely I think. On my first cycle, my ovaries felt massive from day three of stims but this time round although they were twingy and I had moments of feeling a bit squished, they only felt massive on the day of ec. Last time I had 16 eggs and this time 22 - go figure! I think everyone is different, so I'm sure you'll be fine   Good luck! Xx

Pollita crazy about the clinics not contacting you   Xxx

Sfj you'll need to hire a canister to move DH sperm by the clinics will be able to advise you. At least you'll be able to drive it there easily! Hope the call goes well. I'd also double check your contract with your clinic to check they won't charge you for having the bloods done and not cycling there, although if they have no short term prospects of you actually cycling that would be pretty unfair! Xx

MrsJ woohoo to pupo!!! Are you feeling better? When is otd? Hope you have some frosties too xxx

Trina hope you're okay hun xxx

Leni I think your appointment is almost here?? Xxx

Bethan glad they will be keeping a very close eye on you - hope the pain is easing. Enjoy your few months break and your lovely holiday! Xxx

Hope ouch to those prices! Enjoy your second photo shoot xxx

Afm the pain is pretty settled now and (fingers firmly crossed) I've stopped feeling sick. My tummy has actually gone down 10cm since the first day in hospital and I have lost 3kg in a few days   so hoping that I have seen the back of this and that February flies by   Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi madame I have read your msg thank you again  
I'm so glad you are starting to feel bet and that Feb flies by for you 2  xx

Fluttershy I'm glad all is well u must be excited for your scan xx

Mrsjx congrats on being pupo xx

Caz I hope that 2nd line is still there xx

Cortney and pollita  hope your both well xx

Bethan glad your getting better and enjoy your holiday and then come back and get started with treatment xx

Sfj Leni and trina hope your well xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Afm I was up at 3 o'clock throwing up don't feel well at all going to have some paracetamol soon to help with the pain it's so uncomfortable. 
I haven't told oh about what happened the other day he won't understand anyway so may as well just keep it to myself xx


----------



## Caz2424

Loopy you poor thing, definitely get to the doctors tomorrow xx 
Also just  re reading, I also passed tissue and clots after my chemicals that I've never done before. 

Madame 3kg and 10cm ! No wonder you are feeling better, I hope you continue to improve quickly x 

Fluttershy it's so exciting how close your scan is, I think it's so sweet you have bought a few bits, it's so exciting x bet you can't wait until you tell people x 

Hope everyone else is well x 

Thank you for all your support, I did test this morning, so I had a line at 3dp, a lighter line 4dp, the same ish 5dp and slightly darker today 6dp. 
I think this is a super catious BFP, possibly starting from 4dp with the trigger being the positive at 3dp.. 

I'm so so unsure as even if it is right now, will it stick, I hope so 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## MadameG

Caz eeeeeeeeeeee!!! So exciting!!!! Whispering congrats  . Yeah can't quite believe how much has come down - where was I hiding it?! Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Caz eeeek! Well done, sounds like another lister bfp to me! 

Madame - wow it Souds like it will be a while before u will be 100% back to yourself that is a lot to go through! 

Hi everyone else hope u are all well xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey 

Hope you are all enjoying the wkend. Ive just sat down for the 1st time today.. OH has taken bear to the MIL so it gave me a chance to cook a roast and sort a few bits for the loft (mainly for baby number 2 if we are that lucky)

Caz,
Im so excited for you! Will be be able to get BETA's done again?

Madame,
Glad you are feeling better. Hurry up feb!

Loopy,
Ah, sorry your feeling poorly. Sofa day needed perhaps. They say millions and trillions of women have CP without even knowing, so its possible you could have, but its like you say, you are never goin to know. 

Polita, 
Crazy prices eh! Pity you wasnt local, i could have used you! Lol!

Flutter,
I must be sad as ive kept every single one (barring the digi ones) and put them in bear's memory box!! Lol

Hey to everyone else 

AFM... ive had an idea!
Im friends on ** with the photography shop where we got Bear's pics done and they post videos of the pictures they have taken.... so, ive emailed them and asked them if they could upload ours onto it and when i play it, i will screen shoot and crop ot all down. Ive just tried it with one of their other videos and although the quality isnt as great, its doable!
BOOM!!! I will get the pics! I will, i will, i will!
It goes to show that they lied when they said they delete the pics at the end of the day of we dont choose them eh!.

X


----------



## trina123

Caz  sounds good might be twins xxx madam so glad your feeling better kd how are you both Mrs j when is otd bethen get well soon hunny flutter so happy for you enjoy buying xx


----------



## Caz2424

Trina hope you are well x

Hope, that's an idea!! I hope it works xx
I wonder if they will say they are already deleted 

Leni that's really soon, brilliant, I hope you can put a date to it so you can plan holidays x
I had two average blasts 3ac and 3cc put back. 

Kdjay I have to say, I've had 4 cycles with lister ( this is 5)  and had BFP with 3 of them, I'm just so anxious about it staying. Last time I thought it won't happen again ( chemical ) but it did so now I'm trying so hard not to get excited but it's just too hard not too! 

Madame thanks, it must feel such a relief x


----------



## Bubbles12

Caz,

They have replied and said they will sort it so obvs they never deleted them, just lied to panic us into buying the pics!

Do u think the lister will do beta's for you? Xx


----------



## Caz2424

Hope that's brilliant!! 

Yes Ive decided I'm going to get betas done, if I get as far as Wed I'll get first one done then x


----------



## MrsJx

Hi everyone 

Thank you to everyone that congratulated me on being PUPO..  

Madameg im so glad your feeling a lot better now, I honestly believe I had a mild case of OHSS and that was bad enough it lasted all week from EC Monday and luckily I felt better Friday ready for et sat.. So I can imagine what pain you was in to have to be hospitalised.. Roll on FET for you Hun xx

Fluttershy I don't think your silly at all buying bits I would def do the same lol it will be hard not too! Scan not long Eeekkkk exciting xx 

Caz Nov congrats hunny sounds like a BFP to me too xx

Hope I had professional photos done about 6 years ago and stupidly got ropped into buying the full package that ended up costing me around £1300 now they are all shoved in a drawer lol waste of money so you done the right thing, you will certainly find someone cheaper that's just as good xx

Hi to Trina, Leni, KD, Courtney and Loopy hope your all well too? 

AFM: had a lovely chilled weekend after having ET yesterday morning. I took my dd to a friends party, then spent evening round my best friends house making her wedding invitations, had a takeaway and spent quality time with our godson. Then today had a spring clean, sofa day watching films whilst a yummy roast was cooking.. I had lots of twinges yesterday but not had any today? The clinic said my OTD is Monday 1st but we're going to test Sunday morning to gather whilst both at home.. We've promised to be strong and not test early this time. The clinic said they was calling me today to discuss other embies and if I can freeze but didn't call which is very unlike the lister, so I'll call them in the morning.. Has anyone on here frozen at the Lister? I'm feeling so much better now.. 

Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow lots to catch up this thread is moving very fast!

Loopy, hope the doctors goes ok sorry  hear you've been in pain!

Madameg, glad to hear you're doing well!

Hope, good luck with your photos!

Caz, not long til otd! That's bril news that line is getting darker!

Leni, 4th Feb will be here as soon as you know it! 

MrsJx, hope you're keeping sane with symptom spotting! Good luck with your call tomorrow!

Fluttershy, nope you're not mad Hun I'm surprised you lasted this long I would of bought baby stuff a long time ago.... Hope telling your friends go well! So exciting!

Pollita, treatment planning is around the corner!

Trina and KD, hope you're both well!


----------



## KDJay

Mrs jx well done on being pupo - that is weird they didn't call u today? Hope u get good news tomo, remind me how many embies did u have left yeaterday that you were waiting to hear on? We have on embie frozen at the lister from our cycle, they will only freeze top quality ones which is good xxx


----------



## trina123

Mrs j they was going to freeze 4 of mine but I couldn't afford x


----------



## MrsJx

We had 7 embryos left in lab but they were still average, I had the two best transferred which was a 4aa and 4bc so im assuming the others may not be good enough to freeze? The clinic would discuss that with me first tho surely, so I'll call them first thing. If we have any good enough to freeze I also do worry about cost. We have literally just paid for IMSI so If I wanted to freeze I would have to borrow it. I think it's around £1000 give or take? Then how much for FET? I'm wondering if they do a payment option monthly? xx


----------



## KDJay

Mrs jx I'm sure you will have some good enough to freeze if you had five left, the two u had transferred are good. I think the one we froze was something like 4ab which was a better grading in the end than the two we had transferred. The cost of freezing is 940 - which is a lot especially as we only had one to freeze too, to be honest we didn't really think about whether to freeze or not as she called and said it's good quality we have frozen it for you. I don't think I would have left it behind anyway. I think a fet is about £1150 something like that? Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney good luck today! Hope your mammoth journey goes okay too! Xxx

MrsJ good luck for your phone call   Sounds like you've had a lovely start to the 2ww and I'm glad that you felt better by et  xxx

Caz waiting for your update   XXXX

Hope I love your cunning plan   xxx

Leni finally your appointment is almost here - I hope they get their skates on for you now xx

Trina thanks lovely xxx

Hope everyone I've missed is okay xx

Afm another 4cm has dropped off this morning     pulled the tape measure out to where it was on Wednesday and it is pretty alarming. Can't believe I couldn't really see it! X


----------



## pollita

Madame, that's crazy!! You must have been worse than you realised at the time. Glad you're doing better though 

Cortney, good luck today!

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Help answer this riddle ladies - I chased up the clinics I contacted and one replied this morning with an incredibly arsey email. They said that they hadn't replied as I was interested in iui and had specified id already have IVF so they wouldn't do it. What?! I replied saying I only had IVF because I wanted to egg share and that nothing prevented me from doing iui, but they responding saying they stood by their previous email. I'm shocked and angry!


----------



## KDJay

politta that is so weird?! Was it a UK clinic? They obvs don't understand the concept of egg-sharing if you are single/same sex and there is no medical need for it x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita that is disgusting and even if that was the reason they should have still replied instead of you having to chase them to get a reply xx


----------



## kmurph83

Hi, can I join this group please? 

Quick summary, I am 32 (33 next month), single and planning on becoming a mother through donor sperm and IVF, sharing my eggs. I have been through all of the tests with the clinic, bloods, scans, consultations etc and am now at the stage where I am waiting to be matched to a recipient. They tell me this can take up to 8 weeks, if no match by then they'll begin my treatment and freeze half my eggs for a future recipient. I'll be 3 weeks into the wait on Wednesday and it's dragging! If I have to wait the full 8 weeks I will have just missed one cycle so will be end of March before I can begin. I'm also high risk of OHSS so may have to have the EC then wait another month before ET to allow for recovery. Of course I could get matched sooner and begin end of Feb, it's all up in the air at the moment! So if anyone on here will be starting treatment any time in next 3 months I may well be joining you


----------



## KDJay

Welcome Kmurph! It is just a whole series of waits isnt it! I am sure you will get matched soon and good luck xxx


----------



## pollita

Welcome kmurph! You're starting an amazing journey  the waiting is the worst part but it's worth it in the end, and great news that you only have to wait 8 weeks for a match! My clinic does the same but at 12 weeks which seems forever. Which clinic are you with?


----------



## kmurph83

Thanks for the welcomes. I'm with Manchester Fertility. Glad it's only 8 weeks now then!! It really does feel like a series of waits, something happens then it's a 3 week wait, then another test and a 4 week wait, now the 8 weeks! I suppose I need to get used to that though 😉 X


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies 

Scan went really well, They Said my lead follies were 12mm and others were 10mm and I have about 13 that size and smaller ones and she reckons I have lots more underlying that she can't see. Have to go back weds and fri for scans and EC might be weds!

Welcome kmurgh, the waiting is the hardest part! Hope it goes quick for you!

Pollita, omg can't believe that clinic they obviously have know idea what egg sharing is!

Madameg, so glad you're starting get better and back to yourself!

Sorry ladies a quick one as in the bus into Cardiff!


----------



## pollita

Amazing results, Cortney! Well done you  I'm there 2pm Wednesday so I may bump into you!


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, that's ashame I will miss you as I'm there at 11.10.... Can't believe it's nearly treatment planning for you!!

Loopy, any luck at the doctors? Hope you're ok!


----------



## bethannora

Kmurph - welcome! The waiting is often the hardest part and doesn't ever seem to stop! Hope you get matched soon X

Cortney - fab news on your scan! Well done you X

Pollita - that's a crazy response from the clinic. Tut tut to them X

Mrsjx - hope you get a call today & you have some Frosties X

Madame - so glad you're feeling better and your swelling is going down X

Leni - hope Feb 4th gets here quickly for you X

Hope - fab idea on the pictures X

Caz - have you tested today? X

KD - when's your next scan? X

Afm - the methotrexate has worked, my HCG is coming down. Woohoo! So glad I don't need another dose of it or surgery. It's an evil medicine - made me so poorly!

B x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan it sounds horrid, hope you start to feel better soon   Glad you don't need surgery! Xxxx

Loopy thinking of you xx

Kmurph welcome! Once you start it absolutely flies, I know the waiting well though! Xx

Pollita wtf?! What a bizarre reply! I think they need a course in customer service  . I know, I can't quite believe how much it has gone down - DH helpfully said I just assumed you'd put on wait. Charming   xxx

Cortney fab scan! Sounds like you'll have a basketful   Xxx

KD how's DP doing? Xx

Afm I am sooooo tired today, I think my body is knackered with putting itself back together. Just calculated I should be having ET in 7 weeks - I need an advent calendar and a half


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies  

Bethan, that's really good you've avoided surgery or more medication, so glad you're feeling better!

Madameg, hope you're resting! ET will soon be here!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all
Bethan I'm so glad things are geting better and you don't need anything else doing  xx

Cortney that is a good amount of follies and is ec next week them? Xx

Madame glad your feeling better now 7 weeks isn't long xx

Kmurph welcome I hope time flys by xx

Afm went doctors today he has done hcg test that is back Wednesday he didn't say much really but mentioned how bloated my stomach is lol I'm still having my pains but they are ok with takin paracetamol. Just hate that I'm never going to know but o well. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy sorry you're still feeling sore. Did you poas this morning? Xx

Cortney yep, I have been sat devising the planting plan for our allotment this year - surprising amount of brain power needed! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

The doctor did a pg test and it was negative so I have a feeling the bloods will come back negative but will just get on with it. 
I reckon my body may just be playing tricks on me. I spoke to my cousin and explained what had happened and she said that's what her miscarriage was like but she had proof she was pregnant. I feel like a fraud to say Ive had a miscarriage as I've no proof I was pregnant xx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - you know your body better than anyone, so you won't ever be a fraud. If you feel like it was a miscarriage, then it probably was, and you're allowed to say it & allowed to be upset X

Madame - roll on 7 weeks time! X

B x


----------



## pollita

Hello ladies!

Madameg, 7 weeks will be here before you know it - we will both be having transfers at the same time my lovely cycle buddy  What a cheeky DH! haha

Loopy, I agree with Bethan that you know your body, Don't feel guilty! 

Bethan, glad it's worked and that you don't have to endure any more

Cortney, oh no what a shame we will miss each other!

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan and pollita thank you  that has made me feel better especially with what you have both been through. I don't feel upset as I haven't had any proof so I might be  DTD alot this morning th as they say you are more fertile after xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

This month I ment lol certainly not this morning lol xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita woohoo cycle buddies! It'll be here before we know it  xxx

Loopy I agree with the girls, you know your body best and I totally believe you. I would say go for it this month  xxxx

Woah AF has just turned up for me 4 days early. Guess I didn't have much progesterone of my own again   lubion for sure next time xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame thank you  I don't know what I do without you girls  

An atleast you can get af over with as I imagine it will be a little worse than normal xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, that's brilliant you and madameg will be cycle buddies!

Madameg, well done af! At least it's early not late! Roll on FET!

Loopy, go for it.... Good luck!! 

Ladies if my lead follies are 12mm could EC possibly be mon or would weds be more realistic!


----------



## Caz2424

Loopy   I totally agree with the others, and I hope that now following it you have an extra fertile period of time xx

Madame that's brilliant that af is here though, that's one step closer to those blasts! 
Weird thing with the lubion, when you go back on it, if I put it in quite high on my tummy it doesn't hurt, but if I go lower it does .. Weird ehh. 

Mrsjx how are you feeling ? Did you get any to freeze ? 

Polita wtf?! Seriously ridiculous reply, who is responsible for it, nobody that should be dealing with public let alone new patient enquirys 😳

Bethan I'm so glad it sounds like it has worked and you could be on the mend soon xx

Kmurph welcome! I totally agree the waiting to get started is the hardest part xx

Cortney fantastic scan results xx enjoy your travel free day tomorrow before wed scan xx
I think you are going to have loads of eggs thst is a lot for first scan xx so exciting 

Kdjay how are you and dp doing ? 

Trina and Hope I hope you are well 

Sorry I'm sure I've missed people, it's busy on here today 😀

Afm test this morning is darker, I've decided to go to the clinic on wed ( OTD) and get beta hcg done, so I know for sure what the numbers are, I want to be excited but I'm
So afraid it could turn into another chemical, I just won't know until I wait ahhhhhhh 😀


----------



## Caz2424

Sorry Cortney I didn't see your post until I posted mine, I'd wait to your wed scan and ask them re Monday, from past experience of cycles my rates of growth did vary and I think by wed scan you might have a better idea x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Caz... I forgot to say, that's brilliant news line is getting darker, but don't blame you being cautious Hun as if you've had a few chemicals in the past then it's only natural to be... Will keep everything crossed for you for weds betas!! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Caz I am so excited for you but totally understand your apprehension. I still have sore spots from the lubion so will try a bit higher up - cheers for the tip! Xxx

Cortney I think Wednesday will give you a clearer idea too - it's a bit of a balancing act going for long enough but not toooo long xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney and caz thank you  I've stopped bleeding but I'm still have cramps low down so I think something defo happened this month. But am looking forward to seeing what happens this month  

Caz I'm so happy for you an di do think it is defo a bfp for you I'm keeping my fingers crossed xx


----------



## pollita

Cortney, I think Monday would be unlikely but possible - they will probably just drop your dose REALLY low and keep you going an extra couple of days to make sure as many are at the ripe stage as possible. They'll give you lots more info on Wednesday though. Is your mum going to EC and ET with you?

Caz, haven't had a minute to reply to your email yet sorry! But I'm ecstatic that your lines are getting darker!! Glad you're going for betas for a little added reassurance


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies. This thread is extremely busy today. I'm sorry if I seem a bit rude today but I will have to do personals tomorrow. 

I hope your all well and have a good day. 

I phoned CRGW today and wow got to say I'm very impressed with them. The lady I spoke to on the phone was lovely and really polite and took time to listen. Im going to my clinic tomorrow to speak to them but it may look like a change is on the cards. 

Hope you all have/ had a good evening. 

Xxx


----------



## pollita

SFJ, so glad that you had a good phone call with CRGW, off to a good start! I hope that LWC can sort out a transfer for you (or better still, have a recipient for you to start!)


----------



## kmurph83

Thanks for all the welcome messages ladies. I would do personals but feel as if I need to go away and study who everyone is and what point you're all up to! Until then I'll just quickly say good luck to everyone and hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## KDJay

No worries Kmurph I find it hard to keep up sometimes too! but any questions you have and everyone here is super helpful


----------



## Cortneywils

Sfj, that's good you had a good phone call hopefully lwc will match you soon!

Pollita, thanks Hun... Yep mother will be with me for EC and ET! Good luck with treatment planning tomorrow!

Caz, thanks too Hun, otd and beta for you tomorrow hope all goes well 

Kmurgh, no worries it's hard to keep up!

Afm, I've told work I may have a procedure done weds so will have 2 weeks off work.... Now to hopefully get sick note from gp! Also ladies I've been getting ewcm is that right to still get it!

Hope you all have a good day, soz just a quickie at work


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies just a quick one from me...

We had our scan today, and it has been confirmed we have lost the baby.
I had a massive bleed yesterday and cramping, we went to drs, a&e called midwives and couldn't get scanned till Thursday !! But we had our private one booked today and it's been confirmed what we thought.

I will come off here for a while, we need to grieve. I wish you all the success in the world ladies. If you want to pm me you're more then welcome to as I can read them through emails. I might pop on to see how you're all doing from time to time but I won't be posting. 

Love to all and I hope you all have happier endings. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I just want to a huge thank you to hope and Kdjay. Yesterday was a horrible day for me and you both were my sanity.

Thank you ladies. Xxx


And thank you to everyone on you who have helped me through my journey. Xxxx


----------



## pollita

Flutter, I'm heartbroken for you   take all the time you need, if you want to chat, vent, whatever just Message me. I'm so sorry lovely xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Again, so sorry flutter  

Here anytime sweety

Stay strong xxxxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Flutter Im truly shocked and heartbroken for you. I'm so so sorry.
Life is sometimes so unfair


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, I'm so shocked and so sorry Hun   stay strong Hun and look after yourself xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Flutter I am so so sorry for you take all the time you need I don't know what to say but you and oh need to grieve now I hope to hear from you soon hun and all the best xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

flutter I am so so sorry to hear this, devastating news xxx


----------



## kmurph83

So sorry to hear such sad news. Look after yourselves xx


----------



## djjim22

Fluttershy - really sorry to hear this news. Take time to grieve and we are all here to support you when you are ready to come back.

I know I don't post often (as I find it hard to keep up) but following all your journeys and wishing you all the best.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - I'm heartbroken for you hun. How cruel life can be. I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## trina123

No flutter  I'm so sorry miscarriage  is a awful thing to go through I'm so shocked message me anytime hun  xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - I am so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news. Nothing I can say can ease your pain right now. Please look after yourself. I will be thinking of you. Big hugs xxx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter I am so so sorry. I am beyond words - it is too cruel. Take all the time you need, always here for you. Big big love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJx

Oh Flutter I'm so so sorry to be reading this deveratating news Hun, I'm truly heartbroken for you  sending you all the love and strength you need right now xxxxxx


----------



## sfj

Flutter  I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take your time to grieve. Always here if you need it. Sending huge hugs and lots of love. Xx


----------



## MrsJx

I forgot to mention ladies I had the call from clinic and I had no Frosties  apparently they was not good enough to freeze.. Let's hope these 2 I have on board are sticky ones xx


----------



## sfj

MrsJ sorry to hear you didn't have any frosties l. Fingers crossed that you have sticky ones. Xx


----------



## pollita

How disappointing MrsJx, but like you say, hopefully you won't need any frosties 

OMG ladies, 18 hours until treatment planning   and AF made an appearance a few minutes ago.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrsjx sorry you have no frosties but I have my fingers crossed that you have 2 sticky ones xx

Pollita are you happy about af? I wasn't sure whether to take it as a good or bad thing lol xx

I get my hcg back tomorrow prob be under 5 and then will feel as though this had all been in my head xx


----------



## pollita

haha yes loopy I am, the sooner she arrives the sooner I can start IVF#2. At least now I can get proper dates tomorrow (and if they want me on short protocol instead I could even start injections tomorrow!)

Emla cream has been ordered and is on the way. Excited! 

Let us know what they say about your HCG Loopy. It's not all been in your head, please don't give yourself a hard time over it regardless of the result xx


----------



## MadameG

MrsJ sad about your embies but fingers crossed you won't need them anyway   Xxx

Pollita so exciting! Did they mention SP at your follow up? You'll finally be jabbing again soon! Xxx

Loopy you're not a fraud hun, you know what's normal and what isn't for your body. Hcg can drop really quickly - mine was down to 7 three days before xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Wow pollita that is good I can defo see why your happy  
I have to admit I'm happy to have had my bloods done lol I'm going to be excited to start too! As soon as you know anything let us know  

Thanks madame  I can't believe it can go down that quick its mad really xx

I will let you know asap  atleast if there is nothing I can just move on but may have to see the doctor as my stomach is just massive and still really tender xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy mine probably never get very high in the first place as it was so so early  let us know what they say. Hope you stop feeling sore soon too xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, woop! Woop! Well done af for making an appearance! That's good you'll prob be starting jabbing CD2 or CD21.... Yipeeee! Hope treatment planning goes well Hun!

Loopy, hope hcg goes ok Hun... Don't stress Hun as no matter what it says you didn't imagine it... Concentrate on your IVF journey Hun!

Madameg, hope you're feeling better!

MrsJx, sorry there was none to freeze!

Caz, hope you get a fat line today!! Good luck with betas!

Afm, scan 2 today yay!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hcg level under 1 but apparently he wants me back for antibodie tests not sure why I have work so will have to come back another day xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy glad he is following you up lovely. Happy BD this month  xxx

Cortney good luck today! Xx

Pollita good luck with treatment planning eeeeee!! Xxx

Flutter thinking of you darling xxxxxxxx

Afm I have got loads of swelling above my ankles today so I am on sofa rest, follow up tomorrow at the hospital xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, sorry to hear swelling has gone to your ankles, enjoy your resting day! Hope it goes well at the hospital!

Loopy, that's good he's willing to do more tests! Hope you're ok!

Afm, scan went really well I have 8x 11mm-14mm on my left and 9x 11mm-15mm on my right... Will get phone call later to see wether to drop the dose  and have to go back Friday again


----------



## MadameG

Cortney sounds like everything is going really well - so excited for you xxx

Caz waiting for your update     Xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame and cortney  
I'm ok just annoyed that my cycle was messed up  
I'm going to phone cov next week to see if my bloods are back hopefully they are and I can move my appointment forward 

Cortney that is a great amount of follies can't believe it is all so close for you now xx

Madame make sure you rest to keep them ankles down let us know how you get on tomorrow xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies. Firstly thank you all so much for your kind words, texts emails and pm's.

I tried so hard to reply yesterday but I couldn't, I feel like my world has been blown to pieces.
I'm sorry I can't do any personals right now, I can't even get out of bed.
I've got a scan tomorrow to see what treatment of I need any. I had had a missed miscarriage where as some of you know what that is. Others it's where the baby died a couple of weeks before my body realised it. We saw the heartbeat at 6w6d and after that maybe a week or two or three it died. We were none the wiser, neither was my stupid body as my belly kept growing. My symptoms did disappear I'd say about 2 weeks ago, apart from the sense of smell, I've still got that. But I just assumed it was because I was heading into the second trimester. How wrong was I...😩😭 

I'm sorry to dull the mood on this thread. 

I really wish all of you so much luck and happiness, I never thought I'd have to write this, I'm still in shock. But please ladies do me one thing, keep being positive, please don't feel you can't write something for fear of hurting my feelings either. I want you all to go on having positive feelings and positive test results. I want you all to talk as much as you can about your journeys. Mine may have come to an end, but yours haven't. Many of yours are just beginning. Sending my love to you all. Xxxx



I won't be on here much but you can always pm me or text or email. Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - I can't begin to imagine what you are going through right now. You don't have to be strong for anyone - just do whatever it takes to get through each hour / day. I truly am sorry, sending all my love x

Cortney - fab news on your scan lovely. That's a bumper crop you have! x

Loopy - so glad your GP is doing more tests. Are you still going to try naturally as you said you might be more fertile post miscarriage? I have everything crossed for you x

Madame - hope the swelling goes down soon & your appointment goes well tomorrow x

Caz - any news, any news? Have everything crossed for great HCG results x

Pollita - eeeekkkk treatment planning day is here! Let us know your dates x

Mrsjx - sorry you don't have any frosties, but fingers crossed you won't need them with your 2 fab embies x

KD - how are you and DP? x

Leni - not long to go until your appt! x

AFM - I've had my bloods taken today, 6 days after my methotrexate shot. It's worked! HCG is now at 4 so I have been officially discharged. Just a little bit dehydrated still, so have been told to drink lots. It's nice to finally see the back of this horrible time. From bleeding before OTD, to a BFP, to a threatened miscarriage, to the excitement of the HCG then doubling, to then have a confirmed miscarriage and then have a confirmed ectopic...it's been a rollercoaster!

I'm not cycling again now until June for my FET, and then if that doesn't work, we will be doing our own cycles. So this is sadly the end of my egg sharing journey. 

I can't thank you all enough for your wonderful support. I wish you all the best luck in the world with your journeys! I will still pop on now and again to see how you are all doing (I'm nosey like that) so will post from time to time as all your news comes in. So it's not goodbye just yet 

B x


----------



## MrsJx

Hi everyone 

MadameG I hope the swelling goes down and you get back to yourself soon, good luck with follow up tomorrow xx 

Courtney scan sounds like it went great, EC not that long away Hun xx 

Politta I bet your so excited to get started now, best of luck xx

Caz how you get on Hun? Xx

Flutter I'm still in shock for you too hunny, such deveratating news  thinking of you lots and sending lots of love and strength xxx 

Bethan sending you lots of love too Hun, and best of luck for the future xx

Hello to everyone else today xx

AFM took the day off work as feeling crappy and needed some rest, been up and down all night coughing sneezing peeing so feeling very tired.. Then today I've had bad belly so been on toilet a lot (sorry for tmi) my throat is also killing.. Hopefully it will all pass and feel better for tomorrow.. Counting down the days to test on Sunday xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, I've been thinking about you and am still in shock for you!! I really wish you luck in the future and make sure you look after yourself Hun!! Don't apologise Hun as we're here for each other!  

Bethan, I wish you luck and hopefully you won't need another cycle that FET will work for you!

Madameg, hope you're still resting!

Pollita, can't wait to I know your dates!

Caz, any news? 

MrsJx, hope you feel better soon and resting... Sunday will soon be here!


----------



## pollita

Only on my phone so bare minimum personals sorry ladies!

Flutter, I'm just devastated for you. Take all the time you need to get your head around this x

Cortney, great news about your scan. You're responding so well! Ec will be here next week, how exciting 

Bethan, don't you dare go leaving us! You've earned your membership here! x

Hope everyone else is well - will catch up properly from my computer tomorrow. 

Afm I have dates! Not starting this cycle unfortunately but next cycle, so dr in March and ec mid-April. Still no match but D is still trying to find me someone 

I was hoping it wouldn't be delayed but to be honest it's the best thing - my mum will be here in April to Come with me, I can still go ahead with weddings I have booked end of this year hopefully, and I have 3 months to diet and lose some extra weight now. Good things come to those who wait right? Lol hopefully I'll still have a BFP before my due date this way too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Caz2424

Sorry at work and I apologise for lack of personals 
I'll be back later with them all 

Just wanted to say today is my OTD, I had bloods done and they came back at 125 so it's a


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - fab news on your dates! Woohoo X

Caz - Yaay! So happy for you. Congratulations! Bet you're over the moon X

B x


----------



## pollita

Caz2424 said:


> Sorry at work and I apologise for lack of personals
> I'll be back later with them all
> 
> Just wanted to say today is my OTD, I had bloods done and they came back at 125 so it's a


Yes!!!!! So happy for you  x


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, woohoo!! Congratulations!! I bet you're thrilled!!

Pollita, that's good you'll have your mum with you.... You'll be cycling before you know it!


----------



## MadameG

Caz Yesssssssssss!!!! Congratulations!!! Xxxxxxx

Pollita woop to dates! Ah it'll fly by and we'll both have that Spring bfp   xxxxx

Cortney yes sofa day by order of the hospital. Any idea which day ec is yet? Xx

Flutter so so heartbroken for you. That starry sky is one light brighter tonight   Never apologise, we are here for you through thick and thin. Give yourself every moment you need and we will be here whenever you need us xxxxxxxxxxxx

Bethan you will always be in the eggshare gang, don't abandon us  glad that things are moving in the right direction for you xxxx

MrsJ rest up lovely - you have a precious cargo on board. Are you holding out till otd? XXXX

Afm sofa day update: my ankles look like they are wearing little doughnuts


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - I am so so happy to hear you have dates to work towards now! Fab news that your mum will be over to be there for you! Fantastic news.xxxxx

Caz - big congrats to you on your bfp!xx


----------



## KDJay

Wow congrats caz!


----------



## kmurph83

Caz - Congratulations, great news!!!

Cortney - Scan sounds like it went great, good luck for EC.

Pollita - Great you've got your dates, maybe i'll by cycling with you??

MrsJx - Good luck for Sunday, hope you're feeling better.

Sorry I've missed so any of you, just trying to get used to all these people and all the new jargon!

Afm, today is 3 weeks into my 8 week wait to be matched, no news yet so will keep on waiting. xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Flutter I really hope we hear back from you at some point take care all the best xxx

Kmurph the waiting is so frustrating hope you get matched soon xx

Madame your comment of your ankles wearing doughnuts made me chuckle xx

Pollita so glad you have dates now atleast you know where you stand xx

Mrsjx hope you get better soon xx

Had a real down day today it's really hitting home lately how much I want a baby and the fact that it might never happen  
So I am now painting my nails to make me feel better xx


----------



## MrsJx

Caz massive congratulations to you Hun! Amazing news   xxx

MadameG Im driving myself crazy wanting to test but me a DH are being strong this time and waiting for Sunday which is 1 day before OTD.. We're not buying any tests until Saturday afternoon so I don't get tempted lol.. I've had a few twinges etc today but not many symptoms at all so really not sure what to think right now? Xxx


----------



## trina123

Flutter take your time will miss you on here xxx Mrs j your so good  not to test caz wood hook so happy for  you ladies not long now for you all afm hubby still going hot and cold again  bit will pop on all the time till I know what's happening bethen rest up and keep looking forward  to fet xx


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you all so so much. ! 

Polita I am so happy for you, you will have that BFP before due date xx

Loopy   I'm sorry, please don't give up, you will get there Hun xxx

Djim thank you ! Hope you are well x

Kmurph the waiting to start is the worst part, I hope it's sooner than that for you x

Kdjay thank you, how is dp ? 

Trine hope dh stays hot ! 

Mamame I just laughed out load at the little doughnuts x I'm sorry it's not funny but I'm glad the fluid is moving down and hopefully away. Enjoy that sofa xx

Cortney brilliant scan results xx

Mrsjx hope you are feeling better, I had a bad tummy about that time, put it down to progesterone. Hope it gets better xxx

Bethan I'm so so glad it worked xx
June will be your time xxx 

Fluttershy   Words can't express how much you must be hurting, I'm
So so sorry xx


I'm sorry if I missed anyone, I'm
Having bloods done Friday to check doubling time. 
Still praying it sticks x


----------



## Bubbles12

Hello Humans...

Loopy,
Sorry your having a down day... hopefully tomorrow you will feel a little more positive about things

Madame,
Do they wobble when you walk, lol??

Polita,
Congrats on dates... it will be here in no time.

Cortney,
Glad things are going well... have they updated you yet?

Mrj,
Thats poo your poorly. Rest up lots and lots..

Bethan,
Good luck with your FET... perhaps you could update us when you have had it. 

Kmurph,
Welcome to the group. Lovely bunch of ladies on here 

Kd, 
How is everything going?

Flutter,
As ive said before, we are all here for you... and most of us have felt what your feeling. I think its safe to say that your loss has really touched us all. Stay strong my lovely.

Caz,
We've been chatting practically all day anyway but fx for friday!!! How many did you transfer again?

AFM,
Apologies for my absence... there is not alot going on in my world. My app is 2 weeks on tuesday... looking forward to getting things moving. I sometimes wonder if there is any point in doing this as i doubt i will be that lucky to get another baby... but, 1 last go..... at least i would have tried.

Got the docs tomorrow for my smear and to discuss the effect my stress levels are having on me, physically. Im losing hair, there are areas that have got so thin that i cant hide it anymore, my psiorsis is worse than its ever been, mainly on my scalp, its terribly itchy but i cant scratch i because i will get bits... its horrible and feel very down because of this flare up. I feel minging!
My hands are so dry and for the past 2 days i feel like there is a knot in the centre of my rib cage, could that be anxiety??
Sorry, seems like i always moan on here but things are not easy at the moment.

Xx


----------



## djjim22

Hope - sorry to hear you are feeling so stressed. Sounds like it is anxiety. Hopefully the doctor will be able to offer some help to make you feel better. In the past few days I think the whole IVF journey, terrible pregnancy and awful delivery have suddenly hit me and I'm also feeling a little stressed out. A friend who had a few IVF cycles over the past few years also felt like this following the delivery of her healthy twins. Do you think it's maybe the whole journey to get your darling little boy coming to a head? Hope you start to feel less stressed soon. Always here for you to vent on if needed!xx


----------



## MadameG

Dj I think it's so easy to keeping plodding on at the time to not realise how much impact the journey has on you  ...are you thinking of starting it again though??   xx

Hope sounds like your body is acting out your stress, you poor thing. Hopefully once things have settled for you it will all calm down. I get chest pains from stress - feels like my heart gets put in a vice   hope it goes well tomorrow, rants are welcome here   no wobbling but they are rather spongy! xxxxxx 

Caz glad I entertained you - does your bfp feel real yet?! So chuffed for you xxx

Loopy 'me' time is what you need right now I think  if it doesn't happen naturally for you now at least your cycle won't be far away xxx

Mrs you are made of strong stuff! It should be worth the wait     xx

Kmurph hopefully your recipient walks through their doors soon   Xx


----------



## mle83

Hello ladies, 

Flutter I am so sorry for your loss. This journey is so tough and to finally get pregnant and lose the baby is just devastating and so unfair  

Courtney looks like you have lots of follicles growing nicely.

caz massive congratulations I am so thrilled for you  

Polita so pleased you have dates now and that your mum will be there for you this time.

Madame hope that you are feeling much better, sorry the doughnuts comment made me smile.

Hope that sounds terrible, I hope the Dr can be of help to you tomorrow. There is every chance that your next cycle will give you the sibling you long for.

MrsJ i hope you feel better soon.

Bethan you have been through such a tough time. At least the treatment has now worked so you can focus on your FET, i will keep everything crossed that it works for you.

Kmurph the waiting around is very frustrating.

Trina i hope that hubby comes round again and you can get the ball rolling with starting again.

So sorry if I have missed anyone. I haven't been on in afew days. Finding it hard, was my birthday today and also 2 years to the day I found out I had lost my twins. I know I should be happy as I now have my 8 month old twins but my heart still hurts about the ones I lost. Think this time of year will always be hard. Hopefully get into a more positive frame of mind soon. xx


----------



## MadameG

Mle big hugs     Xxxxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Mle, happy birthday for yesterday.... Sorry to hear that Hun, it's never easy! Sending you a  

Fluttershy, still thinking of you!  

Madameg, have you still got doughnuts on your ankle? Hope you're feeling better! They said last mon that EC would be weds 3rd Feb, they told me yesterday to keep to 150 gonal f then thurs drop down to 75!

Hope, it definitely sounds like stress to me Hun..... When I get stressed/anxiety I go on red and blotchy! Hope the doctors appt goes ok Hun.... Keep us updated! As from today my gonal f will drop Down to 75 and I'm hoping tomorrow's scan will tell me when EC will be!

Loopy, I know what you mean about really wanting a baby I went shopping yesterday to kill some time and saw lots of baby clothes..... So cute! Good luck BD this month!

Kmurph, hope you get matched soon!

Caz, does it seem real yet?

Bethan, hope you're ok lovely!

Leni, not long now.... Hope you're ok!

MrsJx, hope you feel better soon Hun!

Pollita, it'll soon be you cycling Hun!

Djjim, trina, hope your both well

Sorry if I've missed anyone I'm on my phone posting from work..... Naughty!

Ladies how many stimming scans did you have before EC?


----------



## KDJay

Hey Courtney I had 4 stimming scans before ec x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks KD sorry for missing you out on my post.... How are you and dp?


----------



## KDJay

Oh not to worry Cortney - its is hard to keep up isnt it and I just love hearing everyone's updates and how they are doing anyway. We are ok, we have gone a week now without a bleed so things seem a bit calmer and just counting down the days till the scan next week - trying to chill out but that is much easier for dp than for me! She is getting a little bump already so thats really cute x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies, I'm glad you all seem to be doing so well.
Makes me smile seeing you all doing fab ! 

I had the dreaded scan today, baby was 7 weeks when we lost it, so anytime that week after the scan. Gutted, angry, and so confused but we are taking each day as it comes.
We are making a follow up appointment with our consultant tomorrow to see about a natural fet in a few months time. We decided natural because my body feels like it's been through so much I don't want to use more drugs. This might sound ridiculous as well but if we are successful we don't want a scan till 12 weeks, I don't want to go through all this again, it's too hard. If my body plays ball we will go in march/april I think probably more april, I want my body to go back to normal.
I've got a chest infection, and hot and cold sweats and a pounding headache, but I think that's due to crying so much. 


I'm sorry I can't muster up any energy to write personals yet, I will in time I promise. You ladies have been my absolute rocks and I can't thank you all enough. I'd be lost without you all. Xxxxxxx


----------



## trina123

Aww flutter please try rest and nothing  wrong  with crying so happy your going again and can understand about waiting to 12 weeks can't wait to see you back sending hugs and love trina xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Awwww! Hun.... Im so sorry sweet it's so heartbreaking for you, April will soon be here concentrate on looking after yourself!! Sending you lots of


----------



## MadameG

Flutter big hugs hunny - it's all so unfair. Take it very easy, here when you need us xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Cortney may be your last stims scan tomorrow!! They are more fajitas than doughnuts today as the fluid has spread out - still there though   Xx

KD glad things are a little smoother for you, I can only imagine how agonising it all is xxxx

Trina hope that DH gets the hots for treatment soon! Xx

Hope everyone else is well xx

Afm had my follow up at the hospital today. Too early to scan to recheck today apparently but had bloods taken and they are 'fine', so presume that means it is moving in the right direction. Last week my white cell count was through the roof and my haemoglobin levels were also far too high. Still got the ankle swelling though so still off work (I have to stand for 8 hours in a shop) and on sofa rest. Back next week for another check up and scan. OHSS can do one now please! Xx


----------



## Caz2424

Fluttershy   let it all out xxx I totally understand your decision not to scan until 12 weeks, it doesn't sound silly at all. I think it's brilliant that you have a follow up with your consultant and that you are planning a natural FET when you have given yourself time to heal and grieve xx we are all here for you honey xx

Trina hope you are well

Kdjay that's so cute dp bump ! How many weeks is she now ? Fab no more bleeding 

Cortney I had 3 but have cycled with my clinic 5 times same protocol so they know how I respond, good luck with your next one tomorrow 

Mle  I'm so sorry, my chemical pregnancys left me distraught and I didn't even get to a scan, it must be so so hard, thinking of you xx

Madame I hope your doughnuts have gone down a little, pleased your heading in the right direction with your hospital check up  xx

Hope I hope the docs went well 

Afm second beta tomorrow, truefully I'm in a state about it, I'm dreading the phone call to say it's dropping. 
Im praying its rising x


----------



## MadameG

Caz it absolutely will be rising - those first numbers were fab. Are you still poas like an addict? Think POSITIVE! Focus all that nervous energy into growing that tiny little life     xxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fluttershy I am so glad you are keeping in touch i am so sorry for your loss and understand your reasons not to scan til 12 weeks. It's going to be tough for a while but I hope you and oh can do your best to keep going and I really really hope we see you on here again take care hun and look after each other xxxx

Madame I hope it's the back of ohss for you now xx

Cortney are you excited for scan tomorrow? Xx

Caz hope your betas go well tomorrow I have my fingers crossed xx

Kdjay so glad you dp and bump are doing well xx

Thanks for the good luck wishes for this month  lol even if nothing happens oh might think all his birthdays have come at once  
My dog has been spayed today so I am staying at home with her tomorrow and she is sleeping with me tonight  poor dog she ain't got a clue what's happened xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

O I phoned cov today my bloods still aren't back so that's 4 weeks will give them a couple more weeks xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey 

Flutter - doesnt sound ridiculous at all, if thats how you feel, then its right.
Here for you as always and when you start your FET, we want updates!

Caz, hope your ok... in praying your numbers have gone up massively!

Loopy - what bloods are these? The genetic ones?

Cortney - good luck with scan 

Hey to everyone else.

AFM - went to the docs... she confirmed everything that i am physically suffering with at the moment is stress related, and psiorsis is mostly triggered by stress. Ive lots of cream and scalp solutions.. feel so disgusting.
Had my smear, it was ok. Not uncomfortable in the slightest, except a stranger with her head right by my floof!
Its quite funny because i had a bath quickly before i went and realised i had hairy legs so very quickly shaved them. Came out and id cut shreds into them!! I tried to stop the bleeding and as it wasnt so bad, i put my jeans on... but the time i got to the docs... i had patches of blood on my jeans (luckily they were dark so not so noticable) but when it came to undressing.... i had to lick my hand and rub off the blood quickly to realise id come out with a rash from dry shaving (must of missed it with soap) so it probably would have been less embarrassing if id just stuck with the hairy legs!!!!
Lesson learnt!

X


----------



## KDJay

Hey flutter I'm glad u are having a good old cry sometimes I just need to give in to that - I'm so so sorry to hear about ur little baba this can be such a cruel journey! And pls for worry about personals, I for one just want to hear how U are 

Caz - positive thoughts lady, they will be great , pls let us know 

Loopy - lucky oh  

Madame - bloody hell I can't imagine how u must feel but gla u are coming out of it and have plans in place for going fwd 

Cortney - how is the stimming going and fitting it all in with work? 

Trina - hope U are well
Hope - I'm so sorry to hear You are having a tough time , stress can show it's way in so many ways 
Mle, djjm - hope u are both doin well and happy bday for the other day mle


----------



## Bubbles12

Oh... and i forgot to mention that i went to my car this morning, to find somebody had drawn all over the front passenger car door with black pen!!!!
Managed to get most of it out (with baby wipes would you believe, and alot of elbow grease) but its left a mark


----------



## MadameG

Hope sorry that things aren't easy (mega understatement) at the mo - glad you are all creamed up! Love your hairy leg story. I did the same a few months ago - shaved too quickly before a massage and cut my knees up. Made it stop but as soon as he put oil on them they all opened up again!! Ahhhh so embarrassing - also had the spotty jeans look going on too! How weird about someone drawing on your car?! Some right weirdos out there Xxxx

KD I am just a tad fed up with it but it will be worth it some day I hope! Xxx

Loopy hopefully they'll turn up any day now. I'm sure your DH will be overjoyed  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, still thinking of you!

Kd, so glad the bleeding has stopped I bet it's such a relief for you both! It hasn't been too bad work was supportive and let me book monday and tomorrow off for my scans and had weds off anyway so I'm not in work until tues- work think I'm having day surgery as I haven't told them about ivf. I've told them I maybe off for 2 weeks as I'm hoping gp will sign me off..... 3 weeks would be better!

Hope, I'm glad the Dr helped you hun, sorry you're feeling this way..... life is hard! Poor you all that faffing about with your smear test nothing worse some strangers head near your bits. Look after yourself!

Loopy, sorry you're still waiting to hear back! I hate the waiting game. Your poor doggy, hope she's resting!

Caz, try not to worry I know it's easy for me to say but I'm sure it'll be fine,... good luck!

Madameg, that's good your tests come back good..... shame your ankles still swallon, keep resting hun! I hope it's my last scan.....hope they've grown alot! And ec Monday! 

AFM,  I'm kind of worried that I've told work I'll be signed off next week as I'm having a procedure and knowing my luck my gp won't sign me off.....trying not to worry about it atm. I told a close work colleague that a friend of mine is setting me on a blind date as if I'm lucky to have bfp i could say it's his and then I'll say it never worked out between us- am I crazy for saying this? I really don't know what to say when they start asking who's the father! Nosey parkers! Lol!


----------



## pollita

Cortney, can you self-cert for a while if he doesnt? I'm sure he will though!

As for telling your colleagues that's completely up to you. You can also say absolutely nothing because it's none of their business, or you could embrace it and tell the truth  

Does your sister know you're doing IVF yet?


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies!

Pollita, that's Hun, I'll ring gp either today or Monday depending on today's scan! I hope he does! Nope my sister doesn't know yet, I hate lying to her she thinks I'm at work but really I'm heading off to the clinic! 

Caz, hope your betas goes well Hun!


----------



## kmurph83

Cortney - I know what you mean about what to tell people! My close family and friends know I'm doing this and how, although not all know the exact point in the procedure I'm up to. It's what I'm going to tell more casual acquaintances that worries me. Why is it that I think society would think better of me if I got pregnant through an unplanned one night stand than if I chose to have a much wanted baby alone? I think I'm going to just brush the question aside if people ask about the father. Sort of quietly say "he's not really around/interested" then hope they assume I'm upset about it so drop the subject! These are the same sort of people who think it's acceptable to ask you, "why aren't you seeing someone?"' "Don't you want kids?"' "You're not getting any younger!" so they may continue to push the subject but it's really none of their business!

Caz - Good luck for today!

Hope - hope you're feeling better soon and today's a better day than yesterday.

Loopy - how's your dog doing? Mines had me up at 6 on my day off and is now happily sleeping again!!

Hope everyone else is ok, no news from me, still waiting. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Caz     XXXX

Cortney and Kmurph it sounds like a real toughy for you. I think it all comes down to who you are and whether you feel embracing it or keeping it all private is more your style. At the end of the day, a child's genetics are pretty unimportant - it's all about you being a mum and bringing up a wonderful human being  maybe have a look on the donor conception website if your head is starting to spin? xxxxx

My flabby ankles have gone down today... Only for me to start bloating out again. Come on fluid, sod off now! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Kmurph, looks like we're in similar circumstances, I don't think people understand the fact we're doing IVF but we're alone... I think us ladies who are single and choose to go it alone get judged very easily as they don't understand the need for us single ladies have the need to still want a baby! I have had work colleagues coming up to me and ask questions like 'do you think you'll have children?' Or ' you need to find a man' and yes of course what you said 'you're not getting any younger'..... Grrrrr! How inappropriate is that though! I think I will use the same answer as you that he's not around anymore... Hopefully they'll drop the subject but knowing my close work colleagues they'll push for more the nosey Devils! Hope you don't have to wait too long!

Madameg, sounds like you're still going through it Hun! Are you still on sofa resting duty? Hope you feel more yourself soon! I will definitely check those websites out!

Fluttershy, still thinking of you!

Bethan, how are you Hun?

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Cortneywils

Ladies I'm now ready for EC and have around 20 follies wether the smaller ones will catch up by then... I hope so! EC will now be Monday.... Now to see the gp!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Congrats cortney  you must be excited Hope all goes well at the gp xx
Caz hope your betas are good  xx
Girls don't worry at all what other people think what you are doing is amazing helping another lady and also becoming a wonderful mother (hopefully) at the same time. People are far too nosey and judgemental x

My dog has kept me up most the night I am so tierd  xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Loopy - Oh dear, poor dog (and you!)

Cortney - Great news, bet you're getting excited now!! It's really difficult isn't it, doing this alone? I have every intention of telling my child (if I'm lucky enough to have one) how they came to be but don't see why the whole world needs to know. If I was ttc with a partner I wouldn't be sharing the details of conception with everyone!! We definitely sound as though we are in similar situations so I want full updates as to what's happening with you and how you're doing please!!! Hopefully I won't be too far behind you! X


----------



## MadameG

Cortney wooooo!! You must be so excited! Trigger tomorrow night! Sofa day again - the swelling came back as soon as I took my stockings off to shower   I never realised how long it could affect me for Xxx

Loopy your poor dog, give her a cuddle from me xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame and kmurph  she is fast asleep now we give her some pain relief she's a good dog though x 

Just booked oh next SA yay lol so once that is done I just need my smear doing next week and hopefully no more testing lol xx


----------



## pollita

Wow Cortney, that's great! I bet you're excited  Let us know what your GP says, I'm sure they'll help you out. Otherwise can you self-cert? Woohoo to two weeks off work (and getting those embryos snuggled in safely  )

Loopy, I hope your dog is ok! And poor you having lack of sleep. Great news on the SA!

Madameg sorry you're swelling up again, hope the donuts/fajitas go soon lol

Hope everyone else is well.

I'll be reading these posts but may be quiet - got 7 weeks until I even start DR so won't have much to say. Will be trying to focus on finish up some work and busting my butt at the gym in that time lol


----------



## Cortneywils

Kmurph, I too will be honest with my child! Will def keep each other updated!

Pollita, I rang gp and I have to self certificate myself for a week then them back to get a sick note!

Loopy, all go for you!! Hope you and your dog are resting!

Madameg, oh dear hope it goes soon lovely!!

Clinic just phoned and will be triggering at 11pm and in on Monday at 10am


----------



## djjim22

Madameg - You are right, you plod on at the time and it isn't until you look back and think about what you've gone through it hits you. But yes, I am thinking of going again! I'll still be an imposter on this thread as will be having an FET and using my last frostie but I found the girls on here an invaluable source of support during my initial egg share cycle I like to keep following and offering advice where I can. If the FET doesn't work then I will be hoping to egg share again.xx

Mle - Hope you managed to enjoy your birthday a little bit. It must be an incredibly hard day for you. Big hugs.xx

Cortney -  I had four or five scans I think but I had to stim for a few extra days than planned. With regards to being signed off, my GP did no problem and just put on gynae investigations. Hopefully your's will give you some time off but if not at least you can self-certify for seven days. Good luck for egg collection!

Hope - Your hairy leg story made me laugh out loud! I took India swimming for the first time the other week and got to the pool and realised I'd forgotten to shave my legs. I had to convince myself that people would be more interested in the baby than my hairy legs! Hope you are feeling a bit better.xx

Pollita - those 7 weeks will fly over!

Hi to everyone else and sorry for not doing personals. It really is such a fast moving thread, but at least that means there is lots of support for everyone.

Just wanted to say to Kmurph and Cortney that I'm also a single mother and know exactly how you feel with comments from other people, I've spoke about this a bit with Pollita in the past. I got to the point where I was so jealous of other pregnant people it was hard to act nice around them (probably haven't worded that properly as I wasn't awful to people, haha) but I really struggled and knew at that point I needed to do something about it. Started initial investigations with the fertility clinic and found out my AMH was really low so I'm so glad I went when I did. They recommended going straight to IVF which is why I looked into egg sharing. Anyway... to get to the point of telling people about who the father is... I've been really open about it with my family and close friends so they knew I was planning on having India and about the IVF and donor sperm. I'm quite close to a few of my work colleagues and have a good relationship with some of the managers on the ward and it was easier telling them what I was going through when having IVF so many people at work did know. When I announced my pregnancy I think more people presumed I'd had IUI/IVF than who thought I'd had a one night stand. I decided that I would be quite open and explain to people if they asked and to be honest the majority of  people have been very supportive. I've only had two people who have annoyed me by openly asking 'who's the dad' to which I replied 'I'm not sure!' that shut them up! But I was honestly surprised by the positive response, I've even had a handful of people come to me and say they wished they had done the same thing and I'm sure there's a few others who will also now go it alone! I have however decided I'm not going to shout it out in the schoolyard when India goes to school as it's no-one elses business how she was conceived but when she is that old I'm sure there will be other single parents that are on there own because of other circumstances. And who knows... I could've met Mr Right by then and I won't be on my own! Anyway, sorry for the ramble, I'm not very good putting everything into words, but if you ever need to ask anything then you can always ask away!xxx


----------



## MadameG

Dj I think that's a really lovely story of how accepting all your colleagues are  I think that what we expect a 'family' to be will change a lot in the coming years and I hope that people will become more accepting as a rule.  Wishing you lots of luck with your next transfer - we are all donors so I think you have earned your place (plus I suppose I would have to leave now too!). Your signature gives me lots of hope that my transfer will work in a couple of months  . When do you think you're gonna go for it? Xxx 

Cortney so excited for you! Is your mum going with you? Xxx

Pollita enjoy the gym, that seven weeks will be here before you know it xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Cortney and kmurph please feel free to message me also about anything. 
I'm lucky enough to have a 2 year old DD from IVF in 2013.

What Djimm said is fantastic. 

I really don't find it ever brought up anymore, when occasionally asked or comments to dd about "your daddy"  I always reply happily and simply "we don't have a daddy in our family. "
It means that my dd has something to say that is true but that doesn't really give strangers/randomers the chance to ask further because normally they just smile and change the subject.

Friends are entirely different as are certain family 😂 Like Djimm explained so well I was shocked by the support 

Saying this I did have some unpleasant experiences whilst pregnant but that was mainly caused by my boss 😂

Anyway sorry to ramble on but I wanted to say always feel free to chat to me about it x 
Also EC Monday 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉

Polita 7 weeks is longgggg but the dates set I'm so pleased x

Madmane im sorry it's taking so long to get back on your feet, please rest up xx thank you so much for your support I feel guilty that you have to wait so long for ET when we shared the rest of our cycle as buds xx

Djimm I love the name India x beautiful x 

Loopy so sad about your dog x hope she's feeling better and that's great ! All tests nearly there xx

Hope I can't believe about your car, and Thank you for your support today.

Afm the numbers are rising with a doubling time of 51 hours.... Apprently that's ok. It's furthest that I've got the last 4 cycles... I'm praying that it continues 🙏
So the wait begins for the 6 week scan. I'm driving myself mad with betas. I've decided to not do anymore 🙀


----------



## sfj

Hi everyone. Hope your all well. Sorry I haven't been on much lately, had a lothought of stuff going on. Unrelated to the IVF. 

Sorry Im not doing personals I need to look back on all the posts and catch up with you all properly. Such a busy thread lol. 

No news from me IVF related. DH and I are still talking about moving clinics. He seem reluctant atm.    

I will catch up everyone's posts and do personals tomorrow. Hope you all have a lovely evening. Xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey 

No personals...

I quickly popped on to tell yoh that on a IVF ******** page im on, a lady retrieved........... 91 eggs!!! Yes, 91! How crazy is that! She has 49 blasts frozen and is now suffering from severe OHSS... 
How can a doctor even let it get to that point?? He should be struck off, that could of killed her. Think this is in america mind... But still...
Apparently, her ovaries are 10x what they should be amd her lungs have filled up with fluid!

X


----------



## Caz2424

Hope omfg. That's all i can say ... 49 blasts wouldn't do her much good dead! 

Sfj great to hear from you, I get lost on here one day to the next 😂


----------



## sfj

Haha Caz l do too. I try to keep up, I check on my lunch in work and by the time I finish there's another two or three pages up. Lol. 😃😃


----------



## Cortneywils

Djjim, how lovely your work colleagues supporting you! so true as I had a friend tell me she wish she had another baby when I told her my plans for ivf! Thanks so much for that lovely read..... I'm also here if you need a chat!

Sfj, this thread certainly moves fast!

Hope, omg that poor lady hope she'll be ok!

Caz, thanks so much that's lovely of you! That's brilliant news about the betas woohoo!

Madameg! How are you now hun? yep mother will go with me it's worked out better that ec is now monday instead of weds as she's got that day off work!

Pollita, Hope you're ok! Also don't push your body too much at the gym as you don't want your periods being affected as it did me.


----------



## MrsJx

Evening Ladies

How are you all doing haven't been on for day or 2, been so busy at work and then getting home and having early nights been feeling so rough with rotten cold.. 

This thread does move fast lol.. 

Caz great news about your betas Hun so so happy for you xx

Hope omfg that is terrible! I hope the lady recovers quickly xx

Cortney best of luck for EC Monday Hun xx

Madameg how you feeling Hun? Hope the swelling/bloating goes down soon xx

Politta so happy you finally have dates set Hun xx

Flutter still thinking of you xx 

Hope everyone else is doing well?

AFM nothing really to report, still holding out till Sunday to test 2 more sleeps   I'm starting to feel really negative but hate myself for thinking like that but also don't want to get hopes up and it's a bfn again... Such an emotional roller coaster ay! Ive had few twinges and pain tonight but don't want to read too much into them xx


----------



## MadameG

MrsJ only two more sleeps. Got my fingers and toes crossed for you     XXXX 

Hope holy crap! That poor woman!! I can't believe they stimmed her so hard   I've read quite a few American threads over the past year and ohss seems a bit more of a given there - plus a bucket load of eggs as it looks like they retrieve from every follicle possible under a GA rather than just a decent size one as I think they do here. Poor girl.... X 

Cortney feeling a bit pants to be honest - absolutely shattered and I have bloated out more, this time above my belly button, plus I have a bit of pain again. So don't want to go downhill again   enjoy the countdown to EC lovely xxx

Caz ah don't feel guilty, I WILL be coming up behind you just a few months later. Take things steady lovely - another 2ww and you'll see your little beauty xxx

Off to bed, hoping that tomorrow is a way up from ohss as tonight is crap - bloating out again, not peeing as much again and my belly has a serious case of dandruff! Can't believe I drank all that sodding Complan and I still have OHSS   Winge over, tomorrow is a new day xx


----------



## Cortneywils

MrsJx, one more sleep now til otd you're very strong to hold off til then......I'll keep everything crossed for you!

Madameg, I hope you've woken up feeling better today! 

Afm, I forgot to mention that they said I have a little free fluid around my left ovary.....shall I be worried?

Also as I'd like to embryos put back when do I sign the waiver form?

Hope you're all ok and have a good weekend


----------



## MadameG

Cortney - you sign the waiver on the day of transfer, the embryologist will talk it all through with you and give you a sheet to read. The free fluid can be a red flag for ohss, only thing you can do is up your protein content and drink looooads. If it gets worse they might do a freeze all this cycle but I wouldn't stress  happy trigger day! xxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Madameg - Sending you lots of luck for your transfer! I was really worried when they said I had to do a freeze all but my clinic said they are actually starting to see better results from FET than fresh transfers due to newer freezing/thawing techniques. Your body will be in a much better position once your OHSS settles down so definitely the best option for you but I know the extra waiting sucks! Hope you're feeling a bit better this morning. I'm thinking of starting again at the beginning of next year.xx

Caz - It's lovely to hear from someone going for number two and how well things have gone for you and your little girl. How old was she when you started trying again? I think as India gets older less people will question why she doesnt have a dad, which sounds like it is the case with you. I also agree I will initially tell her that 'our family doesn't have a daddy' which is telling her the truth then once she starts asking more questions I'll be open and honest with her. Fab news on your betas, hopefully the wait for the 6 week scan won't take too long!xx

Hope - 91 eggs! That poor, poor lady!

Mrs J - Fingers crossed for OTD! Well done for holding out for so long.

Cortney - I didn't have to sign anything for putting two embryos back, I think it must depend on clinic, but I had up until the day of embryo transfer to decide how many I wanted to transfer. Wishing you all the luck for egg collection and lots of nice eggs!xx


----------



## pollita

Cortney, happy trigger night!! Hope you enjoy your day off tomorrow, I'm ridiculously excited for you for Monday!

Madameg, hope you're feeling better lovely

Caz, are you still testing? Hehe I found it hard to stop! Soooo glad to hear about your betas

Mrsj, big good luck wishes being sent your way! Crossing fingers and toes it's a BFP for you 

Only a quick one from me as I'm on my phone, so hello hello to everyone I've missed  I'm down 8lbs to far, every pound down helps IVF x


----------



## Caz2424

Polita 8lbs is amazing ! You go girl ! 
I'm too scared too test 😂

Djimm thank you, my lg was 9 months when I did my first sibling cycle attempt, it def does get easier, there are a lot of single parents and the older she gets the more 'normal' it is to be a single parent family. I plan on doing exactly what you said regarding questions too. 

Madame sorry to hear your feeling worse xxx 


Mrsjx good luck for testing in the morning xx you have been amazing not to test ! 

Cortney how was trigger? 
Enjoy your no meds day tomorrow x 

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## MadameG

Caz have you got your scan booked lovely? Xxx

Pollita go you!! Hope you achieve your goal  xxx

Cortney Trigger in 15?? Enjoy your needle free day xxx

Dj I hope so   It'll be nice to feel a bit more normal when I get my embie this time. Terrified they won't thaw... I just hope that my body sorts itself out sharpish so that I can still transfer in March xx

MrsJ good luck tomorrow!! XXXX 

Afm same as yesterday, bloating on my abdomen had gone this morning but has steadily come back throughout the day. Don't think there's anything I can do now other than have patience. AF is just spotting now so I hope my hormones are fairly normal by now xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Trigger all done really worried I'll fall asleep and forget lol!

Madame, sorry you're still poorly Hun! Hope you feel better soon!

Pollita, well done on the weight loss

Caz, trigger went ok thanks Hun.... Really hope it's a sticky one for you Hun!

Djjim, thanks Hun.... Hope you're well!

Right off to bed!


----------



## MrsJx

Hi all 

Thanks for all your wishes  I think the reason I have been so strong not to test early is because I've wanted to drag the feeling out as long as poss of being PUPO. I'm sooooooo scared for tomorrow it's unreal it's probably my final attempt at egg sharing I'm not sure I can do it again?? So it's D day for us.. I'm not feeling positive at all  oh god this is going to be a long night with little sleep, even my closest friends can't sleep thinking about my outcome tomoz! 

I will update you all tomorrow night all xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Good luck MrsJx.... Am keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## kmurph83

MrsJx - Good luck for today, got my fingers crossed. Xx

MadameG - Hope things are getting better for you xx

Caz/Djjim22 - great to hear positive stories from people who already have their child on there own, I like the line "we don't have a daddy in our family" as a go to if any nosey people start asking xx

Cortney - Glad trigger went well, good luck for EC tomorrow xx

Pollita - 8lbs is amazing, well done xx

Hope - that is ridiculous what they would do in America, makes you wonder how many embryos they'll want to put back as well seen as she's got 49 frozen. Will they try for a few and put her at risk again? I don't know how the laws differ over there but they don't seem to have been too worried about her safety so far! Xx


----------



## trina123

Mrs j good luck xx


----------



## KDJay

Oooh good luck mrsjx!!! I'm in anticipation for u an totally understand why u didn't test early we didn't either for the same reason xxx


----------



## MrsJx

Omg Ladies it's actually a BFP!!!       

Me and DH have not stopped sobbing all morning happy tears of course xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Oh my goodness mrsjx I logged on just to see if u had posted!!! Big big congrats!!!!


----------



## kmurph83

Wow MrsJx, so happy for you! Big congratulations!! Xxx 😊😊


----------



## MadameG

MrsJ congratulations!!! So so happy for you 🎉🎉🎉 xxx

Leni thanks hun, feeling okay, just hope my ankles start to slim down today. More importantly... finally your appointment is nearly here! Hope it goes well xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies ☺

Mrsjx, WAHAY!!! So very happy for you 😄 🎉


----------



## Caz2424

Mrsjx massive congratulations 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉

Will be back later to do personals x


----------



## bethannora

Mrs jx - huge congratulations! Xxx


----------



## trina123

Congratulations  Mrs jx how many did you have  put back xx


----------



## Cortneywils

MrsJx a massive congratulations!!

Will pop back later with personals


----------



## mle83

MrsJ congratulations, so very happy for you x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Congrats Mrs jx I am so pleased for you you must be so excited xx


----------



## sfj

MrsJ  huge congratulations. So happy for you. Xxx


----------



## djjim22

Congratulations Mrs j! So happy for you.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Mrsj - huge congratulations! Xx


----------



## MrsJx

Thanks everyone been on cloud 9 today, 😊 
Trina I had 2 embryos put back, I will call clinic tomorrow I'm assuming they get me in for bloods and scan?? How many weeks do I have to be to see if it's one or two babies?? 

My parents came round first thing with flowers then one best friend brought flowers and chocs then our other best friends took us out for dinner and creams 😋 I know it's very early days but we're enjoying every minute so far xxx


----------



## KDJay

Mrsjx - big congrats I'm glad your enjoying ur bfp, I don't feel we have even started doing that unfortunately. The lister didn't get us in for betas and tbh Personally I didn't see what difference it would make. They just booked us in for a scan 2 1/2 weeks after our bfp When we were 6 1/2 weeks but as it happens we had a scan at epu at 5 1/2 weeks when we saw too but by the week later at the lister saw only one viable xxx


----------



## pollita

Only just woken up but good luck today Cortney!!! Can't wait to hear how many you have  hope it all goes well!


----------



## KDJay

good luck cortney for today xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Good luck Cortney!! So excited for you! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Hope it's all gone well Cortney and that you are resting up well with your toast  xxx

MrsJ hope you're enjoying cloud 9  xxxx

Swelling is loads better today - hoping that the trend continues     Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Good luck cortney xx


----------



## KDJay

Cortney wrote on the wrong thread on the egg share forum bless her but she got 22 eggs!!! Well done Cortney thats amazing! xxx


----------



## pollita

Well done Cortney, that's amazing!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks.... Sorry I'm such a wally! Is this sickness normal?


----------



## trina123

Great news cortney  yes sickness is normal drink loads  of water at lest to big bottles a day that's what I was told xx


----------



## KDJay

Cortney have they discharged u already or are u still there ? X


----------



## MadameG

Cortney wowzers! Well done you! Try to just sleep it off but keep drinking water like the girls say. If you are still being sick give them a call - did they give you some anti emetics to take home? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope you start feeling better soon hun and you should be very happy with 22 eggs congrats xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Wow, 22 eggs, well done! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies!

KD, yep they've discharged me!

Madameg, now they haven't pharmacist gave me buscopan as its got ingredients in it for sickness, went for lunch and couldn't handle a mouthful


----------



## MadameG

Aww Cortney bless you. After my first ec I was real classy and threw up behind Pizza Hut at the retail park   hope your queazyness settles down - I can only eat little plain mouthfuls for the day after I've been sick. Are you still vomiting or just feeling yucky? Xxx


----------



## pollita

I didn't have any sickness but I think I was just lucky to escape it, I hear lots of women have some degree of it. As trina says, chug that water! With so many eggs you're at a higher risk of OHSS so keep drinking lots of water and keep eating lots of protein to try to keep it at bay. Have the clinic asked you to go back for a scan on Wedenesday? They did for me because I had 20 eggs collected and they wanted to check I wasn't retaining fluid (ie. ohss) 

Feel better soon! xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, bless ya! I just feel yuck and can't stomach God and I've been told to east lots of protein! I spoke to clinic and they said to sleep it off but I won't get home til 5!
How long does this last?

Pollita, they said they'll ring me weds if I'm ok and that they could scan me closer to home!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita for me it's caused by the opiates - the tiniest amount and I'm a goner   xx

Cortney for me it lasted till the evening and then I just felt rather delicate! Protein it up - you are banned from following in my ohss footsteps  sleep in the car if you can lovely xxx


----------



## MrsJx

Well done Cortney that's amazing 22 eggs, glad all went well.. Drink plenty of water and get lots of rest xxx

It's my OTD today and I got a BFP again, I contacted the lister they basically congratulated me said I need to contact doctors to arrange scan. I called docs they put me onto midwives who took all my details and I have to call back in 2 weeks time when I'll be 6 weeks and she will book me in for a scan that week to check everything is ok etc.. Still on cloud 9   

I'm currently taking metformin, progynova and cyclogest.. Lister is sending me prescription for more and told me to carry on but not sure how long for? Any idea ladies? 

Hope everyone is doing ok? Xx


----------



## KDJay

hey Mrs JX - you will need to continue until 12 weeks and then wean off, ask the Lister to send you the piece of paper that shows about weaning it off. we had our 6.5 week scan at the Lister so we dicussed meds and weaning off then xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Wow Cortney !!! Amazing congratulations 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
Hope your feeling ok later xxxx

Mrsjx official BFP day 🎉🎉🎉🎉😀 woooohoooooo congratulations 🎉🎉🎉🎉

Madame g hope you are on the mend xx

Kdjay hope you are well and Dw bump is growing nicely xx

Polita hope you are well and on countdown to DR 

Kmurph hope you are well

Leni nearly your appointment, you have waited more than long enough x

Trina hope you are well 

Loopy hope you are well xx

Hope everyone else is well, this is as far back as I could go 😂

Afm super paranoid had another beta done today and doubling time came back as 39 hours so I think all is ok. 
The wait for a scan is as bad as the 2ww 😂


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies feel so much better! That's team were amazing and looked after me well!

MrsJx,  congratulations again hun so pleased for you....roll on scan!

Caz, well done hun that's brilliant news! Roll on scan for you too

Off to cook some chicken hope I can stomach it


----------



## MadameG

Caz looks like a great doubling time to me  can totally get your paranoia  xxxx

MrsJ otd congrats!! Woop woop!! Let the scan 2ww commence!! Xxx

Cortney glad you're feeling better - enjoy your chicken! Have they called with the maturity update yet? Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Madameg nope not yet they did say they were leaving the sperm to fertilise them naturally! How are you feeling? X


----------



## KDJay

Caz - the scan wait is 10 x worse than the 2ww in my opinion!!! and then we had the wait for the 9 week scan and that has been torturous too, only 2 days to go!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney good luck for the call in the morning then   Feeling sicky today but my ankles look better - ups and downs! I can't remember - are your eggs for the bank or a recipent? Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, sorry you're having a sicky day hope it goes away.... It's a horrible feeling!

My eggs are for the egg bank X


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you guys 

Madame glad the ankles down sorry you are still sick 😟
It really takes so long to get rid of doesn't it xx

Cortney good luck for your phone call in the morning xxx
Hope you can eat a little x

Kdjay thank you for saying that, I felt like an idiot going for more bloods, they were like you can wait and book a scan ... Ergh yeah I know I'm just super paranoid and would rather know which way it's going 😂
Good luck for the 9 week scan Wooohoooooo


----------



## pollita

Cortney, bet you're on tenterhooks for that call! I can't wait for the report  Hope you're feeling better today!

Madameg, I was completely oblivious to how long the symptoms could go on for!! Glad your ankles are downgraded from donuts, hope you feel better very, very soon

Caz, don't feel like that! You're paying for betas, you get all you want haha. Are you planning on having any more or will you just wait for scan? Have they booked you in  yet?

KD, nearly there! I agree, that wait was worse than the 2ww! It's like all of a sudden you have nothing to do...no testing, no medication, just nothing to do to keep you busy until the scan lol

SFJ, any news from LWC? DP coming around to a change of clinic perhaps?

Leni, loopy, hope, trina, MrsJ, kmurph, anyone else I've accidentally left out, hope you're all doing well! x


----------



## Cortneywils

Just a quick one, had phone call from clinic and out of my 11 eggs 10 of them were mature and all of them had fertilised and going for et on sat.... Yay!


----------



## pollita

Fantastic news Cortney! Roll on Saturday


----------



## MadameG

Cortney amazing news!!!!! So exciting! Feeling better today? Hope you're not too sore xxx

Pollita they have definitely been downgraded from doughnuts   just a really small amount of swelling left. I had no idea it could go on this long either. Got another scan on Friday - hopefully it shows that the fluid has left the building   Xxx

Caz I would be all over the beta tests like a rash, if it makes you feel more settled then I think you should go for it xxx

Karmas are you still reading? Hope you're doing much better xx

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies!

Caz, you're within your rights to have bloods done... Do whatever puts your mind at ease!

KD, good luck on your scan!

Madameg, hope your scan goes well and shows fluid is gone! Roll on FET!

Hope all you ladies ok

AFM, still a bit sore... But other than that I'm ok! With 10 fertilised hope I get some Frosties!

Are we allowed to have a bath after EC? What do I wear at et? Do I need a nighty?


----------



## pollita

Yes you can have a bath  It may even help with the soreness

For ET take a nightie if you have one (I didn't bother, they gave me a gown there for EC and ET, one less thing to take!). Shower in the morning but don't use any scented products (shower gel, bubble bath etc) I just used plain old soap to wash with. No perfumes, deodorant, hairsprays, anything artificial. I'm not 100% but I'd suggest you tell your mum not to wear any perfume, hairspray etc as she'll be in the room with you for ET. I didn't take anyone so I didn't ask, not sure if things like that will get into the air in the surgical room??

And remember to take your phone or camera INTO the room with you for ET!! I left mine behind because I didn't think I'd be allowed it, but they will use it to take a lovely photo of your embryo(s)  you're definitely allowed it with you (the nurse offered to go get mine from my room when I said I'd left it behind!)


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks so much Pollita, I'll be going on my own for ET! Hopefully next time you'll have your mum with you!

Thanks for the tip to bring my phone in xx


----------



## pollita

Ah no, that's a shame that your mum can't go with you but you'll be fine! It's an amazing day  

Yes I've already asked my mum to come along with me. She didn't answer as she started asking questions about why I'm trying again   but it's all fine and I'm sure she'll come with me (unless her husband books a trip/holiday for them, which happens everytime I have something planned  ) 

Feel free to call them on Thursday for a midweek embryo update  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Caz2424

Cortney what a fantastic result ! 🎉🎉🎉 congratulations xxx
Congratulations hope you get a good stack of Frosties too 🎉🎉

Madame I hope that Friday's scan shows no more fluid x 

Polita reading your camera story is exactly the same as what happened in my cs for dd, I left it like you thinking surgical environment no no. Luckily my birth partner was allowed to go back and get it from the ward but she was wearing scrubs and on the way someone stopped her to ask her for help thinking she was a doctor 😂😂😂😂

Thank you for the reassurance, I'm not going to have anymore betas done, 
I've booked a scan for 6 weeks so I'm holding on till then which is just over a week.


----------



## kmurph83

Just a quick one coz I'm rushing out. Well done Cortney, fantastic news!! I'm on my way out for an initial consultation for Accupuncture. Does anyone feel there's any benefit to this? Xx


----------



## MrsJx

How annoying I wrote a long reply out to you all then my battery died..... Start again lol. 

Cortney that's amazing news Hun so pleased for you, I hope u get lots of lovely blasts and Frosties xx

MadageG how you feeling now Hun? I can't believe how long you have been feeling so crap for xx

Caz well done on booking scan only a week bet your excited xx

KD one more day for scan, best of luck  xx 

Kmurph I had acupuncture on my last cycle 2 years ago but only had it about 4 times so didn't really see any results, hope consultation goes well for you xx

Pollita how are you Hun? Xx

AFM clinic offered me a scan but charge would be £165 so I contacted my doc they said call midwives which I did, explained my situation and she said if I call back in 2 weeks she will book me in for a scan around 6&1/2 weeks  can they detect if 1 or 2 that early? Xx


----------



## KDJay

Cortney that is an amazing fert rate, u have had a great cycle - may it continue! 

Kmurphy - both I and dp have had acupuncture for months in prep for ivf , we love it and dp continues to have it now she is pregnant. I can't say how much it contributed for us but we enjoy it anyway so it's worth it for us. 

Mrsjx - yes that's what we paid for the scan -and another £165 tomo, hope it's good news! U will be able to tell at 6.5 weeks if there are one or two and u should be able to detect a heartbeat. We had a scan at 5 weeks 4 days and it showed two at that point but by the week later only one had developed into an embryo x


----------



## sfj

Hi everyone.  Hope your all well. 

Cortney,  amazing news for you. Hope you get lots of blasts and frosties.  

Pollita still no news from LWC. I'm still trying to convince him to change but we are having a bit of a rough time at with his ex wife and his two boys from the marriage. He's been really stressed the last week or so. I did re read a letter I had from LWC though and it says it can take between 12-16 weeks. Not sure which way to turn. 

Kd am I correct in thinking it's the scan tomorrow? Good luck. Xx 

MrsJ what a price they want to charge. Glad you have it sorted with the GP and midwife. 

Kmurph welcome to the thread. Hope your well and ypr appointment goes well. 

Hope everyone else is good and you've all had a good day. Sorry I've missed your personals. My phone will only allow me to go back so far. 

Xx


----------



## Caz2424

Sfj hope things improve for you and dh and the clinic you are at gets you a match really soon x 

Kdjay 9 weeks ! 
Wow good luck tomorrow and both of you have a great time at the scan xx

MrsJx great news about getting your scan booked, heartbeat can usually be seen by 6.5 weeks and as others have said you will def see how many by then x how exciting x

Kmurph hope the acupuncture goes well x I haven't used it  but I know a lot of people that rave about it x


----------



## KDJay

Yes sfj, another scan for us tomo at 9 weeks 2 x


----------



## sfj

Exciting times kd. Good luck. Xx

I've just been reading up on the CRGW website for egg donors and you have to have an am result of 16. My am came back at 15.2 which is fine for LWC but looking at this I don't think I will qualify to egg share with CRGW.    

Xxx


----------



## pollita

sfj said:


> Exciting times kd. Good luck. Xx
> 
> I've just been reading up on the CRGW website for egg donors and you have to have an am result of 16. My am came back at 15.2 which is fine for LWC but looking at this I don't think I will qualify to egg share with CRGW.
> 
> Xxx


The clinic is fairly lenient, so I wouldn't say this is a no. It's such a marginal difference anyway, and it's all down to how you respond to drugs.


----------



## sfj

Thank you pollita. They have an open evening in the 17th. I'm going to speak to DH and go to that one and possibly arrange an appointment. Xx


----------



## mle83

Courtney that's a fantastic result regarding how many eggs you got and how many have fertilised.

Caz the beta results are great, this wait until you have the scan is just the worst. 

KD 9 weeks already! Good luck for the scan, exciting.

Sfj sorry you are going through a rough time. Hope the open evening goes well

MrsJ congratulations   At 6 and a half weeks they will be able to see if there is 1 or 2 and you should get to see a heartbeat. 

MadameG I feel sorry for you still having swelling and sickness, I must have been really lucky that all my fluid had gone within 10 days. OHSS is just horrid  

Pollita hopefully your mums husband wont have booked anything so she will be able to come with you this time. 

Kmurph I have never tried acupuncture but I know many ladies swear by it. Hope the consultation went well

Afm counting down the days until I get my follow up on the 15th xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies!

KD, good luck for your scan Hun! Can't believe it's 9 weeks the time certainly flies by!

Pollita, it always the way as soon as you need your family they've always got something planned, can't you ask them not to plan anything in March/April! Sorry your mum is still questioning you! 

Mle, 15th will be here as soon as you know it!

Kmurph, sorry I never did acupuncture- I did think about it, it's a costly programme but if it helps them I guess it's worth the money!

Caz, scan will soon be here!

Sfj, give CRGW a call! It's like Pollita said if you've responded well then I'm sure they'll let you and your amh is not that much under 16.

MrsJx, yep like the other ladies have said you'll know if there's one or two at your scan.... Exciting!

Madameg, how you feeling today?

Leni, not long now it's tomorrow isn't it?

Sorry if I've missed anyone! I'm using my phone and it's useless to me trying to read everyone's post!

AFM, I'm not sore but the only symptom I have is a weird feeling in my chest/upper abdomen! It feels uncomfortable when I deep breathe or laugh! I'm not shortness of breath and also get that funny taste in my mouth now and again... I know it's from the drugs they use for EC! Clinic will ring me today!

Also how long do we have to keep protein up for? Driving me insane want to start eating normally lol! Sorry for my post!


----------



## MadameG

Morning gals, 

Cortney without meaning to sound alarmist, looking back, that's kinda how I was feeling before it kicked off for me. Get them to scan you lovely, just in case. Hopefully it's just general ouchiness after EC xxx

Mle I can't believe it's still lingering (neither can my clinic, judging by my phone call this morning...). I think it has really knocked my body for six. Had a fright last night as had a lot of pain and this morning some of the swelling has come back a bit in my abdomen. Grrrrrrr!! 12 sleeps for you  xxx

Sfj hope you can start moving forward soon. I think amh can fluctuate a little, so you could always get retested xxxx

Pollita how's the gym regime going? I hope she can accompany you - maybe it will open her eyes to the world of fertility treatment... Xx

Caz one week to go eeeeeeeee!! Xx

MrsJ fab that your midwife is sorting an early scan for you - bet you can't wait! Xx

KD     XXXX


----------



## Cortneywils

Oh no Madameg how awful it's still lingering!  Really hope it passes for you soon lovely! Sorry you had a rough night hun hope you're resting  

Can I ask what was your first symptoms of ohss and when it started!

Not sure wether to wait for phone call or ring them!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney - I am sat around sulking and eyeing up the leftover ferrero rocher   I knew I had put on a small amount of weight over the cycle, but it was post Christmas and I was stuffing my face with protein. I hadn't really noticed any bloating as I didn't look pregnant like a lot of ladies with ohss do but since the fluid has been receding it is is obvious that I was thickened all the way round my middle. I did have shoulder tip pain which I put down to lounging on the sofa after EC but I now know that this would have been from the fluid squashing my diaphragm. I did have pain on breathing deeply but again I put this down to a lingering chest infection but actually again would have been the ohss as it didn't start till after EC. I wasn't noticeably breathless. In the night before I had my ambulance trip I was struggling to pee. Please don't panic - absolutely don't want to upset you - but I would give the clinic a call and see if they can scan you there or in Bristol  xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, you poor lady you've been through such a scary time time... Really hope it shifts!!

I've had a phone call and they'll take it day by day and will ring Friday to check up on me! They said all sounds ok as I have no bloatedness or pain so hopefully all will be well!


----------



## MadameG

Glad they are looking after you  did they update you on your embies? You must be so excited!! I am just majorly fed up now. I did take my doggies out with DH for the first time in about a month last night, which was freezing but fab, but then I had loads of pain afterwards so I don't know whether I'm just not ready   Xxx


----------



## sfj

Well ladies hope your all well. I'm on lunch break atm so will personals later. It looks like my journey may be over before it has begun. 

We have to go to court and fight for DH two boys as their mother is being unreasonable. As we don't qualify for legal aid then we have to pay privately.


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, you prob done too much... It's good to get out and get some fresh air Hun as its good for you!  No they haven't given me updated I don't think they look at them til they're day 3... So may call tomorrow! I'm so shocked to get a 100% fertilisation rate after being told only 60-70% fertilise!

Sfj, I'm so sorry it seems like your and DH are going through a tough time it's never easy when there's children involved. Just think it's just a delay in treatment! Hope it doesn't drag out too much!


----------



## MadameG

Sfj sorry that things have got really tough. As Cortney says, just think of it as a delay and you never know, you may get matched in the meantime   Xxxx

Cortney our clinic uses embryoscope so they look at them all the time. I badgered them for daily updates   it doesn't make any difference of course, I just wanted to know. That's a fab fertilisation rate! I might ask you which donor you used if our FET doesn't work out  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks madameg, of course they do.... Forgot about embryoscope lol! Will call then tomorrow! Yep of course I'll tell you my donor if needed.... Apparently he's very good looking!


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, how did your scan go?


----------



## MrsJx

Hi ladies just a quick one from me until tonight but I've been work all day and twice today when wiping mys of after a wee I have had brown gooey discharge (sorry tmi) I've called 2 different hospitals local to me and one midwife said old blood and the other said implantation. They both said it really sounds like nothing to worry about... I'm crapping myself now, has anyone else experienced this? Xx


----------



## Caz2424

Mrs Jx yes I have in my very first aucessful pregnancy xx
Have you managed to get hold of the lister? 
They might suggest changing to more progesterone just in case 
They do have an out of hours number 

Be back later for personals


----------



## KDJay

Hi everyone 

Sorry just a quick one from me as I'm in the car on the way bk from the clinic 

Mrsjx - don't panic it sounds like implanting but def check with the lister , we ha bright red bleeding so added in extra progesterone (gestone) which my dp is still taking. Don't panic , my dp has had brown, red, pink, clots, heavy and spotting! 

Madame - so sorry to hear it's taking u a while to get better, not surprised though taking what u have been through! 

Cortney - I also had pain in my upper body, it would really hurt to laugh and cough but even though I didn't feel poorly with it they still admitted me to hospital. Luckily I didn't have fluid , my ovaries were just pushing everything up as they were enlarged. Keep an eye on it and don't be scared to go to a and e if u want to be checked - I wasn't too worried about my symptoms at all as I felt well and was bk in work the day after ec but my clinic got me straight in when I described my symptoms. 

Sj - sorry to hear that, hopefully u will find a way to make it work 

Hope everyone else is ok

Afm - baby measuring right on for dates 9  weeks 2 days , it's was wriggling about loads (dp said it was break dancing) truly amazing. Hoping I can finally chill out a bit as I am not sleeping thinking about it all, dp has to carry on the gestone plus pessaries and prognova = very expensive but who cares lol


----------



## MadameG

KD lovely update  I bet it's so magical! May the expenses of children continue  xxx

MrsJ judging from this forum it's really common. Did you get hold of the clinic? Rest up tight tonight xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

MrsJx, I've heard of ladies having brown discharge, If your worries try and get hold of your clinic Hun!

KD, wow that's amazing what lovely news... I bet you and dp were filled with tears.... So emotional! Congrats to you both!

Thanks so much the thought of going to A&E terrifies me! I will give it til fri see how I feel! I'm going to my old ladies house to clean for 2 hours and not sure how I'm going to cope! My hospital is an hour on the bus and god knows how long I'll be there and the latest bus is about 6pm! Grrr!


----------



## KDJay

Cortney sorry Hun I didn't mean to alarm you about a and e , it's just somewhere u can get advice rather than being something to worry about xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, don't worry Hun... Im in two minds what to do.... I can cope with my symptoms and clinic will call fri to see how I am.... If I don't feel any better or get worse then my friend will be able to take me to hospital Friday if need be! It's hard to know what to do in these situations! 

I'll ring the clinic tomorrow afternoon to see how embies are doing!


----------



## Caz2424

Sfj I'm so sorry I hope things improve xx

Kdjay what fantastic news ! I bet it was amazing 
Do you stop progesterone at 12 weeks ? 
I've just bought more drugs today, it is so expensive isn't it! 

Cortney I hope everything settled down and you start to feel better soon 

Madame I bet your so sick of it now, keep thinking about those waiting blasts whilst being a good patient x 

Mrsjx hope you got hold of the clinic x

Mle less than 2 weeks to go ! Yay ! 

Polita, Hope, Leni, Loopy, Trina and apologies to anyone I've missed hope you are all well x 
Afm 7 sleeps until scan 😂🙏🙏


----------



## bevvy82

Hello lovely ladies - i'm back lol! 

Hope you are all well  

I'm just trying to catch up on everyone as havent been on here for quite a while...so will do personals later.

AFM  - we were gonna wait til nearer the wedding before going for our 3rd egg share attempt but have since decided that we are just gonna do it and i'll just have to be a pregnant bride lol. Only problem is that it was a year ago since our tests were done so we've gotta do them all again and then have the 6 week wait for results again!! 

xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz sick to the back teeth   I also need to focus on getting better as we have tickets to see Cirque Du Soleil for valentines! I bet those are going to be loooong sleeps xxxx

Cortney see how you go and if you feel unwell just get yourself straight there and take your clinic notes about OHSS. It might settle in the next couple of days anyway  xx

Bevvy! Woohoo to going for it! Surely your normal bloods won't take long to come back (presume they're not rechecking your chromosomes!)? Xxx


----------



## MrsJx

Thanks for the reassurance ladies, I tried clinic late afternoon but no answer so I called the midwives.. I will call clinic again tomorrow but since I've had no more brown discharge.. It was only twice today and no blood so fingers crossed all ok?.. 

Cortney I hope your starting to feel better Hun? And good luck for call tomorrow xx

KD so happy the scan went well, brilliant news. Hopefully you can try get some decent nights sleep now xx

MadameG you poor thing, really hope it eases off soon xx

Caz hope your ok Hun? X

Pollita hope you ok too xx 

Bevvy welcome back hope your test results don't take too long to come back xx


----------



## bevvy82

Madame- hope you are on the mend hun. Do you have a rough idea of when you'll be able to do ET? Hopefully you'll be back to normal soon. Thanks for saying that about the tests, didn't even cross my mind about the chromosome testing coz that won't be different. So yeah hopefully can get the ball rolling quickly now! 

Mrs J - congrats on you bfp hun. That's fab news  praying for a sticky baby!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Mrs Jx so glad it's all stopped now xx 
Def get hold of the clinic just in case they want to adjust your meds xx 
This wait is actually worse than the 2ww isn't it! 
Just hoping and hoping that things are progressing x 
We will get there 🙏

Madname oohhhh that is something to get excited about, I hope you can enjoy those tickets x

Bevvy welcome back Hun 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
Great to see you are going again, the ' short 'bloods shouldn't take too long. Then you can get going
Wooooohoo pregnant bride on her way x


----------



## bevvy82

Caz- thanks hun! And congrats on your bfp, I'm loving that there is some good news on the thread!! Lovely to see. I can see that the waiting periods for everything aren't getting any easier lol xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey bevvy good to see u bk, I would do the same if I was u and just crack on despite the wedding 

Madame - hoping u feel better soon! Are u having to work whilst poorly ? 

Courtney - how u feeling today? Don't feel silly for getting reassurance at the hospital if needs be 

Caz - yeh so expensive and Becuase my dp is effectively a recipient she is on lots as her body hasn't been through the process of stimming which produces it's own hormones we paid £450 yesterday for 18 days meds! The wait for scans is torture isn't it! Every scan I think I will just chill out but then u just wait for the next one! 

Mrsjx - the clinic should call u today but I wouldn't be worried about what u are describing 
Autumn - welcome! 
Hope everyone else is doing well 

Afm - I am bed bound with what I think is flu, I am always sceptical when ppl say they have flu but I don't think this is just a cold so dp is looking after me just hope she doesn't catch it just another thing to worry about xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Kd- hey hun  I figure that I can always change the wedding date worst case scenario. So sod it lol. Aww poor you. Hope you feel better soon. I've had the most awful cod that has clung on to me for around four weeks :-( 

I spoke to the clinic today and they are getting the ball rolling with the tests next week. She said I should be cycling in April / may time so with all my wedding plans that should come round quickly !

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hiya,

KD your poor thing, rest up well! Flu is miserable. Has your dp had the flu jab? If not send her off to the doctors. No I'm at home at the moment. I'm signed off because I have to be on my feet for pretty much 8 hours straight in a shop - my company seem to be incapable of providing a chair no matter how many times I ask   I was supposed to be on a work trip to Holland next week as well but I'm not allowed to fly  xx

Bevvy hope you can get cracking ASAP, have they taken your bloods already? The plan is to do the transfer on my next cycle in March but my body needs to chill out sharpish otherwise I'll have to wait xxx

Caz I am definitely going, DH can carry me if all else fails  xxx

Cortney how you doing? Any embie updates? Xx

Afm I was having a little celebration this morning as all the swelling had gone! However it was short lived - as soon as I had the sexy stockings off for my shower, the ankle doughnuts returned   Gonna have to get ankle lipo at this rate   xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy I cross posted, woop woop!! That'll be here before you know it. Cod fever sounds dreadful  xx


----------



## bevvy82

Madame- haha ankle doughnuts. That made me chuckle!! I've got my blood tests next week and they are gonna start the matching process straight away. I'm pretty easy going about this cycle. I'm not feeling the pressure to get started straight away. If it takes til may then that's fine with me. I don't feel stressed like last time and trying to do a cycle before Xmas so it didn't clash with the wedding. 

Keeping everything crossed that you can have transfer on your next cycle but just make sure you're in tip top condition for it! How many frosties have you got? 

Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy great that you are so chilled. A happy pregnant bride sounds like a great plan to me  we've actually got five in the freezer, but only two of those are good uns. The others have all got a c grade in them, so were only frozen at my insistence and risk. I'd rather take the chance and lose the money than go through it again at the moment   time will tell xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Madame- it's good that you've got a few frosties and ive seen people fail with grade a and people succeed with grade c so it's all a game of chance really isn't it! These IVF cycles are away as it is without getting bloody OHSS. So cannot imagine how you feel! Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy that's what I told the embryologists - she said that they don't freeze grade c so as not to give false hope but it doesn't mean that they 100% won't produce a baby....it's all a game of chance I think, ultimately. I feel a bit of a fraud really because I feel fairly well in myself now, but as soon as I crack on with anything, I am swelling back up or in pain. I did some singing yesterday (of all the intense sports!) and as soon as I put pressure on my abdominal muscles, the pain ripped through me again. It'll be interesting to see what the scan shows tomorrow... Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies,

Bevvy, welcome back... how lovely to get going again! You'll be a glowing pregnant bride! Hope your tests don't take too long to come back! It's brill the clinic got you in so quick.

KD, oh no hun! Hope you feel better soon.....keep warm!

Madameg, how annoying for you.... hope the scan goes well for you! That's bad they can't get you a chair, I've rang for an update but when they tried to transfer my call their phone was engaged so they said they'll get them to ring me. I'm glad they let you you freeze them in the end.... as Bevvy says I don't think grades matter!

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok!

AFM, still feel the same a bit tender on my belly and my chest but other than that Im fine.... no bloatedness,  vomiting nada! I think clinic would be more concerned if I had those symptoms aswell.    2 nights until pupo.... will test tomorrow or Saturday morning if trigger is out of my system.


----------



## bevvy82

Madame- don't be silly. You take your time and get better again! You are defo not a fraud so don't think that way! Take it easy missy! 

Leni- hi hun, sorry I haven't had chance to catch up on where everyone is at!! So can you fill me in on what's going on with you xx

Courtney - hey hun  go you with your 22 eggs eh!! How are you ones getting on. How exciting that you'll soon be pupo xxx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney that's fab that you are still feeling a-okay, may it continue. Two more sleeps and you'll be PUPO!!!!!!!! Yep, even when I came in on crutches and again after my hip op (after return to work interviews) still no sodding chair. Took tears from me and angry words from my DH both times   Did you get your update? Xx

Bevvy thanks chicken, that genuinely makes me feel a lot better  xxxx

Leni me neither - maybe I should eat loads of French fries to soak up all the fluid   yeah I think the clinics do know best (although before this I would have been adamant that a little bit of fluid wouldn't stop my transfer  ). I think they have to report severe cases to the hfea too. I do feel glad that it reared it's ugly head just before transfer as I think I would have been very very sick had my embies latched on. So chuffed to hear about your appointment! Surgery on Monday then  xxxx ps ankle doughnuts are lop sided tonight - just the left still plump! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madmaeg, how awful it doesn't take much to give you a sodding chair! Treat yourself to salty chips....yummy
Nope never had a call back so will ring early tomorrow! 

Leni, that's brilliant your app went well..... let's hope there's a cancelation so you can have it done sooner!

Bevvy, I was shocked to get 22.... I was awake the whole time during ec but didn't feel any pain.... at one point I heard them say 16 eggs, so I knew I had that at least!


----------



## bevvy82

Cortney- glad EC went well chick. My first EC was awful, I was in so much pain that I insisted that knocked me out 2nd time round! And I'm so glad I did it that way. I think they gave too lower doseage of sedative and painkillers first time as I can sometime have a bad reaction to the drugs. I'm defo going for a general again next time...although my oh was wetting himself last time I came round because he could hear me down the corridor telling the nurses about some amazing caravan! I don't remember this but I bloody hate caravans!! Haha xx


----------



## kmurph83

Cortney - 2 more sleeps, exciting stuff!!

Madameg - Have the chips!!! Hope you're ankles are slim and even by tomorrow!

Leni - sorry, I don't know your story but glad your appointment went well.

Bevvy - hope you're not waiting too long to get going again.

Kd- hope you're getting over the flu

Everyone else, hope things are going ok for you and you're all feeling well.

Afm - apparently my profile was sent out to a lady last week but she declined so it's back to waiting, over the half way point of the 8 week wait now though. Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Kmurph- sorry to hear your profile got declined  hopefully it will get sent to someone else soon. Lucky that your clinic does the treatment for you if you don't get matched in 12 weeks. Mine doesn't do that :-/ not too long til u get started either way!

I've been matched quite quickly in the past so fingers crossed it won't take too long. The clinic said they are going to start looking straight away so hopefully theyve got someone in mind xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Bevvy - so if your clinic doesn't match you you just have to wait indefinitely? Maybe mine isn't so bad then!! If there's no match after 8 weeks they will start me and my eggs will go to the egg bank. Makes you wonder how they profit though coz I suppose they could never get used??


----------



## bevvy82

Kmurph- yeah my clinic just make you wait indefinitely but to be honest the clinic have matched me within 3 weeks both times so I have been quite lucky. Maybe the clinics get money from sonewhere if your eggs go to the bank anyways It's really good though that you don't have to wait too long. 

I do get a bit confused when recipients turn down donors as they are matched as closely as possible and personally if I needed donor eggs I wouldn't be as picky as some women are. I was chatting to my doctor who told me that there was one woman that refused 4 donors because she wasn't happy with their level of education lol xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies!

Madameg, how you feeling? Good luck at your scan!

KD, how's you Hun? Hope you're feeling better!

Bevvy, sorry EC wasn't a pleasant experience for you! I totally agree... Why are women so fussy? Does education really matter? It's how the child's bought up that has an influence in their future! I want that fussy on picking my sperm donor I just looked at height more then anything! As long as my child's healthy what matters? 

Kmurph, sorry she refused you... Some women are too fussy, hopefully you'll get matched soon! And can get going soon! Waiting is the hardest part!

Pollita, how's the weight loss going? Hope you're well!

How all you lovely ladies are ok!

I just spoke with the embryologist and out of my 10, 2 have stopped growing... He said they won't know much until tomorrow when they reach day 5. He said 6 is where they should be and one is already turning into a blast so a day a head which he said he was happy with!

CRGW girls sorry if this sounds like a silly question but I notice CRGW is closed at 12 tomorrow as my et is at 12 do I still report to reception?


----------



## MadameG

Morning beauties,

Had my scan earlier: all the free fluid is gone and my ovaries have gone down from over 10cm each to 1.8 and 2cm! Apparently it is normal to still have the fluid in my ankles and could hang around for 6 weeks after EC! Everyone tells me different stuff... Had more bloods taken and they are supposed to call if there is anything not right. My lining is only 4.5 though so looks like my ovulation will be a bit off this month (which tallies with my clear blue fertility monitor and the 2 year out of date sticks I'm using   ). I think over all it is good progress though?! My belly is 24cm less than when I was in hospital anyhow   After my last cycle when I was in hospital, my ovaries were still 7cm+ each at 6 weeks post EC so it goes to show how much even small amounts of hcg stop them from settling. 

Bevvy the education thing plays on my mind a bit as I went through school as a straight A student, fell out of love with my uni course, left to go back and take different a levels and go on to do a different degree but met DH and my life took a different path. Makes me feel that on paper I look 'unintelligent'! Xxx

Kmurph sorry about the recipent (I was turned down a few times and it felt like a weird slap in the face!) but exciting that in a month you can have treatment planning! Xx

Cortney eeeeeee one more sleep! Fab that you have seven good uns. Yep go upstairs although someone will probably be waiting for you downstairs Xxx

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## pollita

Hello all! Hope everyone's well!

Cortney, EEEEK! Tomorrow! So excited for you  You're having two back aren't you? The clinic will be dead when you arrive but like Madame said if someone isn't waiting downstairs for you just go to reception and they'll call someone to take you down to your room. If reception is locked up for any reason (I doubt it will be) then just go downstairs and knock on the door to the rooms and I'm sure someone will be at the nurses station or close by. If you're going alone maybe take a book or something to do as I was kept waiting in my room for ages and as I had nobody with me (and no phone signal) it dragged. Not too big a fan of Saturday TV  They were running behind for mine so I was waiting an hour to go in and then when I came out I couldn't find a nurse to let me go home as there was only one and she was in with another ET for ages!

Madame, great news on the scan! Can't believe the ankle situation could go on another few weeks though, how crazy is that?

Bevvy, glad to have you back and hope you get matched up soon!

Kmurph,  sorry you were turned down. I've been turned down a few times too and although I've asked what the reason is I've not been told why. They keep saying blue eyed donors are highly sought after but I'm still unwanted so I'm guessing it's either my weight (I wasn't far off the limit for egg-sharing when my profile was made) or the fact that I'm still at uni and don't have a degree yet (open uni). I know other women who have been turned down for being too short, too tall, not having had a previous pregnancy...At least we still get treated! I can kind of see why it's a bigger decision for an egg donor rather than a sperm donor, for us single ladies anyway. We aren't trying to match our sperm donor to a partner whereas egg-donors are probably trying to get as close a match to themselves as they can. 

Only a quick one from me, hope everyone else is doing well - will be back later today for more personals. 

Cortney, 10lbs down now - very happy with that! x


----------



## kmurph83

Polita - well done on the weight loss, you're doing fab!

Cortney - 1 more sleep!!

Madameg - Great that things are improving for you!

Bevvy - The education things crazy isn't it? I do have a degree but my sister doesn't and neither does my Dad and yet both work as higher management. Perhaps profession would be a better thing to look for? My weight is on the lower end of the healthy bmi but I am a midget at 5'2" so maybe that put them off. I would have thought those would be basic things that they matched before the even sent a profile out though? It does feel like a sort of rejection though!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, that's brilliant news about your scan! Crazy your still suffering with your ankles! Hope the swelling goes sharpish!

Pollita, well done on your weight loss! You've done so well! Yea I will have 2 transferred   mum has just left and she said she's going to come with me.... Yay!!!! Thanks for the heads up hope they don't keep us too long as I'll be wanting my McDonald's hahahaha!


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Cortney good luck for et ! 
Can't wait to hear that you PUPO 🎉🎉🎉

Madame so glad scan showed good news ! Look after those dognut ankles x 

Thank you Bevvy I'm so glad your back, hopefully it will be another quick match x 

Kmurph I'm so sorry you weren't chosen, I have been rejected a few times, it does hurt a little even though it's not personal x glad you can count down the weeks even if your not matched soon x 

Kdjay hope you are feeling better, wow that is expensive ! 
I've just paid £100 for some more meds but I need more Lubion and that ones the really expensive one, here's hoping its all worth it x 
Hope you can relax a little after such a great scan 

Polita 10lbs !!! Well done that's incredible xx

Leni fantastic news ! I hope you get a cancellation spot really soon xx 

Afm I'm sooooo tired but finding it tricky to stay asleep ! Damn hormones and worrying no doubt ! 
Also anyone else had problems with progesterone pessaries causing irritation ? 
Either front or back door ? 
I've tried both but I'm suffering, I don't know if Lubion alone is enough 🤔


----------



## MadameG

Enjoy today Cortney, it's a really lovely experience  hope you get some nice photos of your little embies! Xx

Caz I switched to cyclogest from utrogestan last time as they gave me thrush but the cyclogest was fine. I only took them for three weeks though xxx

Pollita well done on your weight loss! Xx

Thanks for the love girls, sorry for being so dull at the moment! Xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies ☺

Cortney!!!! You'll be pupo in an hour! How exciting 🎉👏🏼


----------



## Cortneywils

Just a quick one ladies

I'm not pupo   I've got too much free fluid.... Lots! And at risk of ohss! I have to take clexane for 5 days to prevent thrombosis!! So not rushing back to work as I get breathless easy and very uncomfortable! 

On a good note they called me mother hen as I have 6 top quality blasts to freeze and one that is a day behind so they're going to see how it is tomorrow and if it reaches blast that'll be 7 to freeze. I have to wait for my second period then ring them up! I'm going to phone gp mom/tues to get some more time of work!


----------



## pollita

Oh Cortney how disappointing  how do you feel in yourself though? I suppose just like Madame ohss can spring up quickly so good on the clinic for erring on the side of caution. I bet you'll need a good few weeks of work just to be careful. Big hugs  

Two months will fly by and you'll be pupo before you know it   amazing results on the embryos! You really are mother hen  

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## sfj

Cortney sorry your not pupo, but amazing news on the embies. Hope your feeling well. 

Pollita, hope your well. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney sorry to hear that hun, how rubbish   Sounds like you have some amazing embies there though! Take it very easy lovely and don't hesitate to get help if you start getting worse. Rest up well and get yourself better for those lovely embies to come back to you, I'd push for a couple of weeks off and get more of you need it  xxxxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, thanks it is disappointing but I know it's for the best! All the traveling has taken it out of me, I have a tightness feeling in my chest and uncomfortable feeling in my belly.... they said on my top right side there's 5cm of fluid and lots round my belly. He's aid it's traveled down my chest veins to my lower belly- scary!!

Madameg, thanks hun, I'm no way rushing back to work -stuff them! Hope you're ok!

Sfj, Thanks how are you? 

Caz, sorry pessaries giving you a hard time, can't you ask the clinic? See what they suggest.

Forgot to say 2 of my blasts were starting to hatch! I'm so pleased also they strongly recommend that I have a single transfer so will have that then if that fails they said I can have 2.


----------



## MadameG

Cortney bleugh that does not sound nice with the fluid. I really hope it goes quickly for you with the change in hormones. Are they following you up with another scan? Have you started your clexane yet? When you inject it, press the plunger down really slowly otherwise for me it stings like a bee! You really are mother hen with your hatching blasts  fab that you are going to have so many to pick from Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, I hope it does soon...yep done me jab, I pushed plunger slowly and still burned- ouch! Nope they have arranged a scan they said they'll call to see if I'm ok and to call them if I have symptoms! Do you know how much it costs to store eggs there? I know we get a years free but thinking about future!


----------



## pollita

It's £275 a year I believe Cortney x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita xx


----------



## Caz2424

Cortney I'm so sorry you couldn't transfer and that you have fluid there, I hope the clexane does the trick. 
Have you still got Emla cream? Put it on at least an hour before and inject slowly at a slight angle, you shouldn't feel anything then. 
If I remember I do it ! 

Madame another day down of the waiting to get better x

Polita hope you are well 

Sfj hope you are well 

Afm not too good news, this morning I had some bleeding, cue immeadiate panic. 
It's stopped now, nothing I can do but wait and see and pray some more 🙏
Hope everyone is having a great weekend x


----------



## KDJay

Just a quick one sorry as in still poorly but following u all still! 

Courtney - so sorry to hear about the fluid! No wonder u have been uncomfortable this week, keep a close eye on yourself sorry to mother u! Lots of lovely embies for when u are feeling better x

Caz - I'm sure it's nothing to worry about as I'm sure u remember the hysterics we have been in with my dp's bleeding! Did u have two put bk I can't recall? 

X


----------



## Caz2424

Hi leni 
Thank you, talking about cooking has made me hungry lol ! 

Kdjay thank you I had two put back but my hcg levels strongly suggest only one has taken which is why Im so worried, ahhhhh nightmare 
I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## pollita

Oh no, so sorry you've had bleeding Caz. I'm glad it's settled down, hopefully it's nothing x


----------



## KDJay

Caz I don't think that makes a difference I'm sure you are still fine even if it's just one xxx how many weeks are u now x


----------



## MrsJx

Evening all

Sorry not been on since Thursday, so just had a catch up.. 

Cortney so sorry you wasn't ready for ET but sounds like you have some amazing Frosties! Hopefully won't be too long u til you can have FET xx

Politta well done on the weight loss 10lb is brill xx

MadameG so glad to hear your scan went well and fluid has gone and ovaries have gone down xx

Caz sorry to hear you had a bleed but glad it's stopped for you Hun, sending lots of positive thoughts and love xx 

KD sorry to hear your still poorly, so much of it about atm get well soon xx

Hi bevv, Sfj and Leni hope your all well too and having a good weekend? Xx

AFM not much to report I'm now 4w5d, after my brown spotting Tuesday at work I done another test today and still BFP.. Just waiting till I'm 6wks on 15th so I can have a scan  clinic said I didn't need to up my dose and to stay as I am.. Like KD said the wait for scan is so much worse than the 2ww 😩 Xx


----------



## MadameG

MrsJ so glad that the brown has gone. Just over a week to go for you...hope it flies xx

Caz oh no! At least it has stopped. Hopefully it's nothing and you are just joining the ranks of countless ladies that have had bleeding for no reason      Xxx

Leni the doughnuts are growing  hope your dinner was yummy xxxx

Cortney hope you're doing okay. The hospital gave me a week of fragmin - it burned even worse! Yep we have just had our sperm storage fee and its £275 xx

KD rubbish that you are still poorly. My sister has got it too. DP okay? Xx

Popped to the garden centre today for veggie seeds and it felt like I'd run a marathon I was that tired. My ankle doughnuts are also the worst they've been now booooooo. As Caz says, one more day down to being me again   Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Good evening ladies

Mrsj - lovely to hear you are still getting BFP's, stay positive  

Caz - hey hun - cant keep me away for long lol. Hope the bleeding was nothing...if you believe that only one embie took, that could explain some bleeding. hope all is ok. Big hugs. Hope the irritation stops soon - that may also be causing bleeding? on my next cycle they are going to up my progesterone and told me its be crinone up front and pessary in the back door....yay...cant wait   lol

Cortney - not too sure why people worry bout that sort of thing. all you should care about is having a healthy , happy baby at the end of it...not whether they are going to be a brain surgeon or not. Sorry to hear that you couldnt have ET, how frustrating  Hope you are ok. So pleased that you have lots of lovely frosties ready for when you can have you ET.

Madame - how are you and your doughnuts this eve? hope you're ok

Pollita - How are you hun?

AFM - Just waiting to go for my blood tests on tuesday and gotta go to my GP to see if they will do my HIV, HEP B and C tests for free. Then i can get rolling....I have not missed all those jabs thats for sure...will be stocking back up on my trusty Emla cream lol....i could have shares in that bad boy  

Hello to everyone else! hope everyone is having a fab weekend

xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy they are certainly going on a progesterone attack with you! The doughnuts are big and squishy, the rest of me is shattered and waiting for DH to finish watching football  xxx


----------



## bevvy82

MadameG- poor you. Hopefully your ankles will start going down real soon. The doctor cracked me up when he mentioned about the ones round the back ...like he thought I was gonna make a big issue of it and I was just like yeah,  fine, Ive had worse!! Hahaha xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies, can't sleep so I'd thought I'd post to you lovely ladies!

Madameg, sorry to hear fluid is still hanging round your ankles! I know what you mean by it taking it out of you whenever I go out its too like running a marathon.... I feel so unfit with all this fluid! I really hope you can get back to normal soon and have those lovely Frosties put back in! Will you be doing medicated or natural FET? I'm considering natural... But will discuss it with them what they think is best!

Also as we did a freeze all when we go back for scans and track ovulation- do we pay for that? I know if we did medicated we might pay for the drugs but wasn't sure what we pay for natural FET!

Caz, so sorry for the bleed- it's always a scare but I'm sure bean is fine, good the bleeding has stopped!

MrsJx, not long for your scan! Hope the days flies by!

Bevvy, hope the docs do your bloods... I ran out of elma cream my last day of stimms and thought there's no point in buying more so braved it and it wasn't that bad! So exciting when you start hope it won't be long!

Leni, hope you enjoyed your dinner! Are you doing natural or medicated FET?

KD, hope you and dp is ok!

AFM, as I was writing this I felt a bit nauseous even in McDonald's toilets yesterday but only lasted 2 mins... Hope it's nothing brewing.... I feel a bit bloated today..couldn't lie on the sofa much yesterday evening as it was so uncomfortable and my back started to hurt so went to bed! Also can't sleep I've been tossing and turning all night as I can't get comfy! My chest and belly still hurts abit! I am confused though as the clinic says I'm a risk of ohss of they did ET on me as I have lots of free fluid but doesn't free fluid and some of the symptoms I'm having mean I must have it? Sorry ladies it's all new to me


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies feeling a lot better think I just a scare! Spoke to clinic and they think my swollen belly should ease by tues! God I hope so!

Also had update from embryologist and she said my 7th one didn't grow any further so I have 6 good quality blasts frozen... So happy!

Hope all you ladies are ok!


----------



## pollita

Cortney, glad you're feeling better. It's a scary thing so no wonder you're on the outlook! Sorry about your last embryo but you have an amazing crop there ready for ET  Have they given you an idea of dates for FET yet? Is is two periods including the bleed next week or excluding?

I'm not 100% sure about the cost of FET if you didn't have a chance to transfer at cycle, but I am pretty sure it's extra. A quick look at the price list on their website and it says fresh transfers are included but frozen transfers aren't. A natural transfer is £750 including all scans, medication approx £200 on top of that (but you can get a prescription from them and get your meds elsewhere for a lot less!)


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita- guess I need to get the £750! They said I'll get a bleed in a few days but that won't be my proper period... Then expect my period to come in about 2 weeks then my period after that then I can ring the clinic and have FET!


----------



## djjim22

Need to catch up again where everyone is at but just wanted to pop on to say to Cortney I didnt have to pay for my FET. just for the medication which I got my GP to prescribe. I thought I would have to but as the fresh cycle was cancelled on the clinic's advice I didn't have to pay, obviously I'm at a different clinic but hopefully it will be the same at yours.xx

On a separate note those girls who have already done an egg sharing cycle, did you find out the outcome of your recipient?xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney really hope that it settles for you quickly. I found that I needed to prop myself up on pillows in order to sleep. I couldn't lie on my right side at all as the fluid would shift and the pain was monumental. I haven't asked but I certainly hope that it is included as it wasn't cancelled by choice, that was the impression I got from the clinic anyway. I'm doing a natural cycle, it depends on how regular your periods are and how much your lining thickens up on a normal month. Six good blasts are awesome! xxx

DJ both my recipients chose not to tell me the outcome  I will only get notified if there is a birth at any point in the future. Have you heard from yours? Xx

Bevvy you just have to accept that dignity has left the building in IVF   xx

Hope everyone else is well. Had a really special day as watched my step son propose to his girlfriend today. Was so sweet and the entire restaurant cheered  (please universe, let me be a mother before a grandmother  ). The doughnuts are worse than ever, might decorate them with sprinkles to get the full effect xx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Thanks so much for your kind messages re bleeding 

Djjim I did find out the outcome of mine, haven't this cycle yet, the first one I emailed and asked, the others I asked my consultant at my negative cycle consultations and I haven't asked about this one yet. 
All my recipients have had bfp, one after a FET after a failed fresh. 

Cortney I'm so glad your feeling a little better x rest up Hun and I hope your FET isn't too expensive x

Polita hope your ok and maybe enjoying a rest day from all that dieting x

Bevvy hope you can get a gp appointment ASAP to get those bloods done, then you will be flying on. 
I've swapped to the 'back door' after my bleed 😂
I'm also on progesterone injections. 

Madame I hope your having a better day than yesterday xx 
It must be getting so depressing xx 

Mrsjx so glad all is going well x 

Kdjay thank you x when's dp 12 week scan ? 
I'm 5 weeks 4 days. 

Leni hope dinner was nice last night x 

Hi to everyone else x
Afm no more bleeding, I've got a scan booked wed for when I'll be 6 weeks, worrying makes the days slower 🙈


----------



## Caz2424

Sorry Madame I didn't see your post 

What a great day xx 
It must have been lovely xx 
You will be, keep thinking of those blasts when you look at those ankles x


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

Madameg, I took your advice and propped myself with pillows last night and felt a bit more comfortable! My periods were getting to every 28 days while ovulating on CD16 do hoping will be the same! Sorry couldn't remember but has your AF turned up yet? Can't wait for mine to make an appearance again. Hope you're doing ok!

How lovely you got to witness that magical moment, I'm sure you'll be a mummy before a granny!

Djjim, thanks so much I hope I don't have to pay as madameg said it wasn't my fault it was cancelled! I will have to ask them! 

Caz, roll on weds... I'm sure little bean is fine it's so hard not to worry!

AFM, my belly is still swollen I look 5 months pregnant! My chest still hurts and now and again I get tummy pains and fill abit nauseous! If I hiccup or cough or even laugh I get a wripping pain through my chest... Ouch!! I cant see my belly going down tomorrow!

I spoke to my doctor and as I've self certificate myself last Monday she's giving me a sick note for a week and I can call back next week if no better! Which I can't see I will be! God I hope I will be!


----------



## MadameG

Aw Cortney it's so not nice. Good that you're not being sick though - drink loads and loads of water and protein. Keep yourself propped up on the sofa today with your feet up too. Really really hope it passes quickly. Judging from everything I've read I seem to be an anomaly with my fluid, so hope that yours settles quickly and normally! Yes, my period came 4 days early just 10 days after collection. My cbfm thinks that my hormones are shifting (definitely looks like it on the sticks too) so hopefully my ovulation isn't going to be too far out this cycle either. I'm alright but fed up of the symptoms (keep having dreams that I get a bfp too  ) and my ankles feel like they are in a vice - not a lot of skin to stretch there! It was lovely yesterday though Xxx

Caz yes it was lovely  I'm getting excited for my blasts too! How many hours till the scan? I tend to count down that way as it goes quicker than a whole day   xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, I hope ovulation isn't too far out this time Hun! What a tormenting dream... It's so disappointing when you're geared up for pupo and it's taken away from you because of this dreaded ohss

Sorry to keep moanings! But I've been feeling so nauseous especially when I eat or think about food! I only managed to get about 50-60g of protein today as my shake made me feel sick.... Yuk!!

Hope all you ladies are ok!


----------



## djjim22

Madameg - Lovely news about your stepson! Hope the doughnuts aren't as big today and you are feeling better!

Caz - I'm glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. I bled very early on (a few days after transfer) then again at just before 6 weeks (too early for anyone to want to scan me!) I also had two blastocysts transferred but only one embryo when I was scanned just before 8 weeks. However although I didn't have any HCG levels taken I was told that numbers don't necessarily correlate with how many embryos have implanted so you may well have two little bubs all snuggled up in there. Only two more sleeps until scan!

Madameg and Caz - I found out my recipient had a BFP even before I got mine (with not having a fresh cycle), but applied to the HFEA to find out whether the lady's pregnancy had continued and whether she had a boy or girl (not really sure why I wanted to know, but think I'm definitely someone who just likes to have all the information available). Found out on saturday that she had had a little boy.

Cortney - I really hope you start to feel better soon. Well done on all those blasts though! Fantastic! Have you thought about how many you want to transfer?


----------



## MadameG

DJ so lovely to hear that your recipient had a little boy - how do you feel about it? I really wish that mine would let me know, even if it was a bad outcome, especially as I said they can find out about my treatment   are you itching to get started again yet? My ankles are certainly better today thanks - I've been on the sofa for most of it which seems to help Xx

Cortney I've been a moaning mini for weeks now, I don't think you need to apologise! I keep having the same dream but in different forms. I even had one last week where I knew it would be a dream so woke up IN the dream and tested again...in the dream   I think it may be on my mind.... Even the thought of Complan makes me feel sick, I resorted to blending mine to make it more palatable! Xx

Afm woah the hormones are definitely back in action! Tmi but I have ewcm galore! Feeling very relieved as this is the first time in a few months - when I took the Royal jelly supplements it was much reduced xx


----------



## Caz2424

Djimm that's so nice that you found out about the little boy x
Thank you very much it's hard not to think it's over but comforting to hear how common bleeding is in many that have been successful x
Hope your little girl is well x

Cortney you poor thing x
I really hope you are better soon x
With all those excellent Frosties, I hope it means you don't have to go through the IVF process again xx

Madame I love the counting the hours 😂
38 hours left to go 😂😂😂
Hope your feeling better, glad to hear maybe things are getting back to some small bit of normality x

Polita, Bevvy, Mrsjx, kdjay, Leni, loopy, mle, Hope and everyone I've forgotten hope you are all well.

Afm sick all last night, nauseous all day, hoping this is a good sign 😂


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,

Madameg, so glad your hormones are back in action   not long before those embies are snuggling in you!! How tormenting are our minds! I've been having vivid dreams, I keep stepping on the scales and everytime I do it says something different everytime! God knows how much I weigh grrr!

Caz, one more night Hun!  Hope the sickness calms down!

Djjim, wow a little boy how cute! How do you feel? Such a lovely thing we're doing ladies!

Sorry just a quick one... Feeling rotten... Pain has now gone to my chest again, my belly button looks like a little slit as my belly is so swollen, and my back hurts so much! I'm def peeing a lot less even though I'm drinking 3 litres of water! I normal per 4x an hour drinking that much but I'm lucky to go twice in 4 hours! I've been in contact with clinic and their going to try to get me to my local hospital to get checked! I'll feel so much better knowing I've been checked!


----------



## MadameG

Aw Cortney love, glad you are going over to the hospital - not good that you're not peeing as much. Have you got someone to keep an eye on you? No fun this ohss lark! Xxx

Caz one more sleep! Xxxx

MrsJ your scan can't be too far off now? Xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

No this ohss is dreadful, I'm waiting for a call from the clinic to say they've made arrangements for me to go! I'm on my own during the day but my mother checks on me in the mornings!


----------



## pollita

Just a quick visit, Cortney, sorry you're feeling so bad lovely. I am glad the clinic are making arrangements for you but if that doesn't happen just get yourself to A&E to get checked over. Bloomin' OHSS is horrible! Hope you feel better soon

Madameg, I ate donuts yesterday and thought of you. Hope yours are better  

Caz, tomorrow, tomorrow! Let us know as soon as you know. Will be thinking of you

I'll be back soon ladies. Have had a terrible migraine yesterday and it's coming back today so not doing much


----------



## KDJay

Cortney - i feel so sorry for you, it sounds terrible what you are going through! xxx


----------



## MrsJx

Hi ladies 

Caz best of luck for scan tomorrow, let us know how u get on.. Do you mind me asking did you pay privately or go nhs? 

Cortney sorry to hear your in so much pain  that horrible Ohss!! Hope you get to the hospital soon and get checked over 

MadameG congrats to your stepson.. Won't be too long until you have your embies on board! Hope your feeling better? 

KDjay how are you feeling now? Also hope DP is doing ok? 

Pollita hope your migraine goes for you wuickly 

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok? 

AFM driving myself mad waiting for a scan lol, I'm 6 weeks on Monday so cannot book one with midwives until then.. I went to docs last night and got him to prescribe all meds that I need to take until 12 weeks which saved me lots of money rather than from clinic. I've had a lot of back pain today and been very moody at work lol but other than that I'm fine  

Xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I agree with Pollita - if the clinic haven't made headway, I would go to a and e, tell them your symptoms of ohss are getting worse, or see if your GP can get your transferred straight to the gynae ward. Take care lovely xxxx

Pollita hope your migraine goes soon, they are no fun at all. Love the doughnut comment   they are smaller but I am totally exhausted xxxx

KD hope you're feeling better too xxx

MrsJ fab news about your lovely gp! I'm feeling better but still nowhere near 100% - I am so so tired and STILL have fat ankles xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies a quick one, clinic rang me a few hours ago and referred me to my local hospital so now waiting to be seen!!

Thanks so for your kind words!

Will post later!


----------



## KDJay

are they going to see you tonight Cortney?


----------



## djjim22

Madameg - I didn't think the recipient was allowed to not let you know... at least you can apply to the HFEA to find out once it has been long enough to know if I live birth has occurred. You would think after giving the recipient the chance to have their own child the least they would do in return was to let you know the outcome. Hope the hormones aren't being too much of a bother for you, haha! Sorry to hear you still aren't 100% - keep resting up! Yes I am itching to get started again with baby number two but have a holiday coming up in November and even though I would be happy to travel whilst pregnant I had horrendous morning sickness with my last pregnancy and if it happens again I wouldn't be able to go so postponing treatment until I get back.... like, stepping off the plane and going straight to the clinic if that was possible, haha.

Caz - hope the nausea isn't too bad! Not many hours to go now for your scan! So excited for you!

Cortney - I hope you the hospital don't make you wait too long to be seen. You're in the right place and hopefully they can make you feel a bit more comfortable.

With regards to finding out the recipients outcome, in a selfish kind of way I thought I would feel quite emotional with the realisation I have another biological child out there (even though we go into egg sharing knowing this is a possibility). But in fact I don't feel emotionally attached at all in a strange way, I just feel so happy that I've helped a family achieve their dream.

Pollita - hope the migraine isn't too bad. How're you doing?

KDJay - Hope things are good with you and DP and bleeding has stopped.

MrsJ - Glad you are feeling ok, it's awful waiting for a scan isn't it. Hopefully you will get on nice and early to reassure you. Fab news on the gp prescribing meds, mine also did and it is nice to save some money rather than getting them from clinic.


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Cortney Hun I really hope you are ok xx thinking of you xx 

Madame 15 hours
I love the hours countdown, thank you 
I suppose the Fat ankles are good practice for the next time your ankles swell will be because you are waddling around very pregnant 😂

Polita horrible migraine, hope your feeling a little better x thank you x 

Djimm thank you, I also had horrendous morning sickness from week 7
Ish last time, funny how you put things to the back of your mind 😂
Glad you feel ok about the egg sharing, I shared similar feelings to you with the same end feelings x 

Kdjay dp must have a lovely bump now x hope you are both well x 

Mrsjx so glad you got your meds from gp x 
I've got a private scan tomorrow, I actually got it on groupon for £69 😂
The things you can find on their 

Hope everyone else is well

Am feeling scared, I know it's probably going to be too early to see a heartbeat tomorrow as I'll be just 6 weeks but I'm still worried as to what should be there.
Anyone know what normal for 6 weeks xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies,

MrsJx, I bet it's tormenting waiting for your scan hope time goes quick! Good your doc prescribed your meds though!

KD, hope you and dp are ok! I'm staying in tonight doctor has seen me! Just waiting for a bed!

Pollita, how's your head? Hope your migraine has gone!

Madameg, hope you're ok lovely and looking after yourself!

Caz, Hun I feel for you... Really hope your scan goes well lovely!

Djjim, I guess it's weird to know you have a child out there but it's a wonderful thing we're doing ladies, I don't think you're selfish at all! 

I've been seen by the dr, have had my waistline measured, blood tests cannula put in, felt my belly and waist and listened to my breathing! He said I'll be staying in tonight and they be measuring my fluid in and out take! Also my weight! Hope I get to go home tomoz! Just waiting for a bed now!


----------



## pollita

Cortney, so sorry you're being kept in but glad they're looking after you. Hope you get to go home tomorrow. 

head's getting worse (started to lift a little earlier) so back to bed for me. Catch up with you all tomorrow x


----------



## sfj

Cortney I hope you feel better very soon, and you don't have to spend too much time in hospital. 

Kd hope you and DP are well. 

Pollita hope that migraine goes soon and you feel better. 

Caz hope the scan goes well. 

MrsJ hope your well and the wait for the scan goes by quickly for you. 

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM phoned LWC today and asked how much for my file and was told it's going to cost £50.00 . Someone is going to phone from the Cardiff branch tomorrow to discuss options. In other news going to the solicitor Friday to sign the application for the courts. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj I hope Friday goes as well as can be... I hope you get some good news from your clinic - maybe they'll cycle you and bank your eggs   Xx

Cortney you were supposed to be BANNED from getting poorly   Hope that the doctors do a good job and get you right as rain ASAP. You have some gorgeous frosties waiting patiently for you. Sending you a bucket of good luck wishes hunny xxxxxx

Caz woooo 14 hours now! I love the hours countdown - makes waiting much better. Yep, I will be loving the penguin walk when I am next there   I think some ladies see a heartbeat at 6 weeks but it's more common to be the week after. Please update as soon as you can, I'll be impatiently waiting   xxx

Pollita hope that a good sleep sends the migraine packing xxx

Dj the only right we have is to know whether a child has been born or not but most ladies give permission for the donor to know the outcome of the cycle at the time. Just not mine... I don't get it either but I guess it's their choice at the end of the day. Will your cycle get you on the matching books to cycle in November from a little later this year? I had a lady choose me but she wanted to cycle 3+ months in the future. Thanks for the good wishes  xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Cortney sorry you are staying in but I'm so glad they are checking you over throughly and hopefully looking after you well xx I'll be thinking of you xx

Polita hope you get some rest xx

Sfj glad you have got the info on moving, good luck Friday, sorry about your horrible situation and having to go to solicitors x 

Madame the penguin walk 😂😂😂
My lg has just started pretending to waddle like a penguin, she keeps insisting I do it .. Especially in shops .. Probably to embarrass me 😂 Now donuts and the penguin waddle will have me laughing to myself x 
Hang on In there xx
Thank you for advice re scan, I'm just trying to convince myself that If there is no hb it's ok at
This stage 🙏


----------



## MadameG

Caz hehe! Try and focus all that nervous energy onto that tiny life tonight - I'm sure everything will be absolutely magical tomorrow. Maybe do a little waddle dance whilst you are waiting for the scan 🍩🐧🍩💃🍩🐧🍩 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJx

Caz good luck for scan today Hun xx

Cortney hope your ok in hospital? Xx 

Catch up with everyone after work, have a great day xx


----------



## mle83

How annoying I wrote out a long message and have just lost it. 

Caz I hope the scan goes well today, I never saw a hb in either baby at 6 weeks but they were there flickering away the following week so please don't panic if you don't see one! Also had terrible bleeding and all turned out ok in the end.

Will have to catch up properly later as 2 little people are needing my attention xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies a quick one from me! 

Caz, good luck on your scan Hun!

AFM, I was weighed last night and I'm 10lbs heavier... Eekk! Belly is still big! But chest seems ok atm! Waiting for scan


----------



## MadameG

Cortney youch! Is that 10lbs heavier than normal or from overnight?! Good luck for the scan xxxxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey ladies...

Sorry ive been AWOL, i have been reading but as i didnt have anything to report, i stayed quiet.
So much has happened since i last posted so i will just do personals to them who spring to mind for now.

Firstly mrsJ - huge congrats on your BFP  

Caz - Only 23 mins until scan 

Cortney - so sorry your having a rough time of it. I know how you are feeling as i ended up in hospital with OHSS and i put on 12lbs within days! 

Hey to everyone else. Hope all is well.

AFM - I got the pics!! Do you remember my cunning plan? Well, it worked. The quality isnt as good but we got them! 
I have my app on tuesday and for the life of me, i cant remember how detailed the app in, as in scans...
Loopy or Karmas, (if you still come on here) can you remember if you had scan on your 1st app at Cov??
Anyone else at other clinics have scan?? I think i will. Ive dont this 4 times but i just cant remember.

As for work, will get my outcome meeting next week. Hopefully this will be the emd of it and we can come to some kind of an agreement. Back to work full time in april  it makes me feel so sad that i have to leave my son 

Update** Caz, now only 14 mins!! Xx


----------



## KDJay

Good luck for your scan today Caz - let us know how it goes x


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Thanks so Much for all your support 

Super quick one from me, sorry Internet and Phone useless where I am, 

Just had scan, one perfect bean with little Hb seen!
Woo hoo 🎉🎉🎉🎉

Be back for personals later xx


----------



## KDJay

yay congrats Caz thats amazing news! well done xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz congratulations!!!!!!!!! Xxxxx

Hope fab that your plan worked! Good luck for your meeting...hope it goes in your favour   I didn't have a scan at mine as I already had a scan report from a hospital that said I had ovaries  xxxx


----------



## pollita

Caz, fantastic news! Over the moon for you, may everything be plain sailing from now  

Hope everyone else is ok. Still got a bad headache but not quite a migraine today. No idea what's wrong, it's been 3/4 days now


----------



## trina123

Congratulations  caz xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita how yucky for you. I feel your pain - the worst I've had is a migraine for two weeks straight   the only thing that helps me is paracetamol/naproxen and sleep. Really hope it eases soon xxxx

Trina how are you doing? Xx


----------



## djjim22

Caz - That is AMAZING news!!!! And with a little HB already, definitely a strong one in there! How're you feeling? Yes it's amazing what you forget... I swore I could never be pregnant again with all the sickness but when it disappeared after the baby was born it's hard to remember how bad it actually was! Although I'm still suffering in the fact I can't cook certain things as still can't bear the smell.

Cortney - It is such a wonderful thing. I always feel that I needed some stranger to donate his sperm to enable me to become a mam, so feel happy I've given another family that chance by donating my eggs. How are you feeling today? Hope the swelling is going down!

Madameg - At least you will have the option in the future to find out. I have 1 frostie left in the freezer so will be doing FET but planning on getting a consultation in maybe September time so I'm all ready to go after my holiday. I keep wondering whether to go for FET or whether it will be more beneficial to go straight to try IVF again (for a number of reasons) but I keep thinking of the saying 'leave no man behind!'. Makes me think I have to go back and thaw that little soldier and give it a chance! Suppose they are all questions to ask at consultation. 

Mle - Hope your little people are well!

Hope - Good luck for Tuesday! I know when I emailed my clinic the other week to ask how much FET would be she said the consultation would include a scan. Hopefully things will get sorted for you going back to work, that's the last thing you need to be worrying about on top of leaving you little boy. I also have a meeting at work next week to discuss going back which I think will also be April. Wish I could stay off forever!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just a quick one 
Caz congrats you must be so happy xx
Cortney hope your feeling better hun look after yourself xx
Hope I had a scan on my first appointment xx
Pollita hope your migraine goes soon xx
Sorry if I have missed anyone hope your all ok xx
Nothing to report from me oh has his SA tomorrow does anyone know if I'm allowed in room with him at cov? We were at bwh xx


----------



## sfj

Caz yippee. Soo chuffed for you. Hope it's a breeze for.you now. 

Pollita hope you feel better soon. 

Hope everyone else is well and you've all had a good day. 

AFM didn't get a phone call from the clinic so I'm going to be ringing them again tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies 

Caz, well done on your scan bet your well pleased!

Loopy loo, hope they let you with oh!

Sfj, hope your phone call goes well!

Djjim, it's certainly is amazing... Where would we be without donor sperm!

Madameg, hope your ok!

Pollita, how's your migraine?

KD, hope you and dp are ok!

Sorry it's a short post I'm so tired hardly slept at the hospital last night! Had my scan done and have fluid spotted here and there... Have it right side of my chest and belly and my ovaries are enlarged! They said if I experience pain, difficulty breathing and not peeing enough then I can ring musgrove and I'll be sent back! I also have a scan on Monday to see how it's going!


----------



## Caz2424

Hope thanks for all your continued support, and help with the countdown, again I'm so pleased you got those photos and that you have finished the worse of the job fight x

Kdjay thank you, how are you, dp and baby ? 

Trina thank you, can't be long until your appomtment now is it? 

Mrsjx thank you and it will be your scan next! 

Djimm thank you, OMG I still can't touch Robinsons orange ... From 3 years ago 😂
That sickness you put to the back of your mind eh ! 

Mle thank you, hope you got the two
Little ones needs sorted for the next 5 mins 😀 Your appointment must be soon is it? 
I hate it when I write out something long and I lose it! 

Madame thank you, hope you are feeling better ? 

Loopy good luck with dh appointment tomorrow and thank you ! 

Sfj thank you, sorry no phone call, hope you get it sorted tomorrow.

Polita how terrible, hope you start to feel better soon x

Cortney thank you so glad you are home, put your feet up, and get well soon x

So sorry if I have missed anyone. 

I'm so pleased I'm another step closer, more waiting now. 
We will all get there xx


----------



## MadameG

Caz I'm so chuffed for you   Hoping to complete our cycle buddy bfp trio next month   Xxx

Cortney I was born at Musgrove  glad you are home - bet you're glad to get back to your own bed! Hope you feel less like a water baby soon lovely, it's so pants. Has any of the belly swelling eased? xxxxx

Sfj good luck for the call xx

Loopy did you call Cov to ask about the SA? I'm sure they wouldn't mind and have heard it all before xx

Dj decisions decisions! At least you have a while to think about it. Has your clinic recommended either way? Xx

Girls I ****think**** the doughnuts may be on their way out   They are barely there tonight and I've even managed a decent dog walk today for the first time in a month. So hoping that the shift in hormones is drawing this damn ohss to an end xxx


----------



## MrsJx

Congratulations Caz so so pleased for you, amazing you got to see a little heart beat   xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, so happy for you! So happy to be home!

Madameg, I too was born at musgrove! How come you were born there? I hope this belly goes down soon! I must of gained the 10lb since my belly got big on Sunday, I actually think it's got a bit bigger and mum agrees! I asked the doctor how my body get rid of fluid and she said my body my obsorb it! So glad your ankles are getting back to normal (touch wood).


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I think I shall phone them in the morning saves the embarrassing convo in reception lol glad your feeling better hun I bet you can't wait to have your frosties transferred xx

Cortney I'm hoping they will be okay with it get better soon xx

Caz thank you xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney small world hey! I lived nearby for the first few years of my life. I'm still in the South West but further up now  you poor thing, it must be so uncomfortable. Did they mention draining it? Have you got a tape measure to keep an eye on it? You're supposed to measure though the belly button - the hospital drew on me to get it right hehe. I think basically you have to absorb it back into your bloodstream so it can then be transported so you can pee it out. Hope you can get some sleep xxx

Loopy hope all goes well tomorrow. My DH always came back out with a ridiculous grin on his face   xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame my oh ates going in there hence the reason I always go with and it's worse at cov as the room is right by the reception room not very private xx


----------



## mle83

Little people are currently occupied in their jumparoo's so here goes...

Madame G so pleased that your ankles are FINALLY getting back to normal. Its amazing how much fluid collects in our stomachs from OHSS. I gained 2 stone but luckily it was all gone within 10 days.

Cortney I hope that the swelling starts to go down asap, its so very painful and uncomfortable!

Caz you must have a really strong little one to already see a hb   Have you got a date for the next scan? My follow up is on Monday, fingers crossed they let me share again.

Loopy hope the appointment today goes well

Djjim I found out that my recipient from my first cycle had a baby girl from a FET. I wasn't sure how I would feel about it but I don't feel any emotional attachment. I am just happy that the recipient has the baby she longed for as I know how it feels to be desperate for a child. 
I didn't realise that recipients could opt to not share the outcome of the cycle. 

KDjay its lovely to see the baby wriggling around on the scan isn't it, wont be long before the 12 week scan.

MrsJ hope you manage to get through to the clinic today

Hope so pleased your cunning plan to get the photos worked! Not long to wait now for your appointment. 

Pollita how are you feeling today?

So sorry if I have missed anyone!

I have my follow up on Monday, can't come soon enough. Just wondering is there anything I can take such as supplements to improve my egg quality. I have had a total of 16 embryos from my 2 cycles and transferred 2 each time but I have never had any to freeze. My clinic just advice to take folic acid. I took pregnacare conception tablets of both cycles but thinking maybe there is something else that may help? xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cov were fine about me going in room lol 
Just at quick one from me  
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy glad it was all okay. By reception! What a place to put 'that' room! Xxx

Mle I am so so relieved. Only a tiny amount of swelling again today. Onwards and upwards!! Can't believe mine hung around for so long - I only(!) had 3 kilos of it to shift out. I took extra zinc and folic acid this time alongside pregnacare. They also switched me to gonal f from menopur. I had slightly better graded embryos that were hatching this time round, could have been a fluke though. Roll on Monday  xxxx

First day back at work for me and I am zonked zzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, that's good they let you come with oh!

Madameg, how much time did you have off? I hope work went ok   so glad the swelling has gone down!

Mle, I'm not sure if the vitamins I took helped but as you know I had 10 eggs and all fertilised and 6 made it to blast and all good top quality and 2 were starting to hatch! I took bee propolis, l-arginine, Pregnacare, coq10 and royal jelly up until stims... I also was put on gonal f! Hope Monday goes ok!

AFM, belly still a bit big and still feel a bit breathless and have had some ovary pain! But I'm getting there. Had call from musgrove going for scan and seeing the doctor! 

Hope all you ladies are ok xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I had three weeks in total, so two longer than planned as I had allowed a weeks break after transfer. If I could had a job where I could sit down all day I would have gone back last week but busy retail isn't that flexible   really hope it settles for you soon and you can have some Easter blasts to look forward to. Good luck with the scan! Xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all well

Cortney good luck at your scan, I'm glad you are feeling a bit better xx

Madame I reallyyyyyyyyu hope the doughnuts are making a final exit! 

Mle I took what Cortney said, but in 5 cycles I've one had one frostie. 

Loopy glad appointment went well x

Afm bad news 
Late this evening I had stomach pain, then woke up to heavy bleeding. 
Been heavy bleeding with clots all night and cramps. Gushing when I stand up 
I can't believe how cruel this journey is 😟
I feel sick. 
What a nightmare. 
I'm sure it's all over again, does anyone know how long you have to wait to do a FET?


----------



## KDJay

Oh no caz my heart goes out to you, this doesn't neccasarily mean you are out - are u going to go to epu? As u know my dp had heavy bleeding and clots and all is ok and I have read so many stories of the same including gush of blood too so I still have faith for u xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz hope you can get seen at the epu this morning. As KD says its doesn't  necessarily mean it's over. Thinking of you, stay strong    Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJx

Caz stay positive Hun I know it's hard, go get checked asap keeping everything crossed for you that you will be fine...   Xxx

Afm I've been driving myself crazy wanting a scan to check all ok, so my friend works in hospital she has managed to get me referred for a scan today at 2pm! I know it's early days as I'm 5wks 4days but I will at least see if one or two embies have taken won't i?   

Will update later xx


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you, 

Good luck Mrsjx yes you should be able to see at your scan xxx

I'm waiting for them to call back to see if I can get a scan today, but about an hour ago I had sorry tmi gushing and almost pouring out. 
I really am certain this is it for this cycle, AGAIN 😟 
Ahh, onwards and upwards.


----------



## KDJay

caz i hope you get a scan today, it is not unheard of for people to gush blood and be ok - i have read enough stories! 

Mrs JX - my dp had her first scan at 5 weeks 4 days and we were able to see one sac with a yolk and another sac.


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you Kdjay, I've managed to get a scan late morning.
I'll let you know xxx


----------



## KDJay

yes please let us know, I just have a feeling it is going to be ok for you! xxx sending lots of love


----------



## djjim22

Caz praying everything is ok for you! This journey is just so awful at times. As KDJay says it may not be over, hoping everything is ok for you at scan.xx

Mrs J - You will be able to see one or two, my friend even saw a heartbeat at 5+5 but it may be too early for that. Hope everything goes ok and you feel reassured.xx


----------



## MadameG

Caz sending you all the prayers in the world xxxxxxxxxxx    

MrsJ good luck too! Xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Caz, so sorry you're having this happen to you, my heart breaks for you. Hopefully it's nothing serious, good luck for your scan xx

Mrsjx, best of luck for your scan too x

Hope everyone else is ok, will catch up properly soon


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - I know we've text, I'm praying for you Hun xx

Just a quick update from me, we had a scan this morning and we found out we're having a boy and a girl! DH and I are over the moon! Xxx


----------



## pollita

How lovely fay! Great news  can't believe you've far enough along to find out what they are - times flown! Probably not so much for you 😂 x


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - I'm 16 weeks today! Because we're having twins we have to see the consultant every 4 weeks for scans so when we asked him he was happy to tell us. He's operated on me in the past when I had ectopics so he's aware of the complications and heartache we've had to get where we are now. Im celebrating with a cup of tea and a huge bar of Toblerone! 😂😂 how are you? When do you start for round 2? Xx


----------



## pollita

Aw well those extra visits are a blessing im sure - after all you've been through some extra reassurance  so glad you and babies are doing well!

I start on my next cycle. AF due in just over a week so DR in 4 weeks, ec in about 8 weeks. Can't wait now! x


----------



## Fay2410

Oh wow! Not long at all then! Will you have 2 transferred this time? Xx


----------



## KDJay

Fay that is such lovely news, bet you are so happy!!! x


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you KDJAY xx how are you doing Hun? Xx


----------



## pollita

Fay2410 said:


> Oh wow! Not long at all then! Will you have 2 transferred this time? Xx


No, definitely just one this time! I don't want to risk a twin pregnancy and extra complications with my workload this year. It may be plain sailing with twins, may be complications with one, may not work at all but too scared to rock the boat  x


----------



## MadameG

Fay congratulations on your twins! Great that you're being looked after so well. Gosh I can't believe how time has flown either. Enjoy that toblerone   xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Fay - doing ok - still not believing it and feel on tenderhooks , when did you start relaxing do you think?


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - I totally understand your concern with a twin pregnancy. Especially after your last experience. I wish you all the luck in the world

Madameg - thank you Hun, Toblerone is almost gone  . How are you? When is FET for you? 

KDJAY - I still wake up and think I'm dreaming then I touch my bump and realise it really is happening. If I'm honest the worrying never stops although after the 12 week scan I have relaxed a little. I have a fetal Doppler I use on them both every day and I find this reassures me when I need it. How many weeks until your 12 week scan? 

Xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Fay that is so sweet and I guess the worrying will never stop (as my mother tells me!) 

I hope I can start enjoying and planning after the 12 week scan. I have booked a hen weekend away for our due date as I am that much in denial! Our 12 week scan is next week when dp will be 11 weeks 4 days so not too long to wait. I have taken the day off work so that I can go straight 'home' to South Wales if the news is good to tell my friends


----------



## Fay2410

KDJAY - the 12 weeks scan is lovely, you get to see them in great detail. We didn't see much today at 16 weeks as their too big! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Fay mmmm I want chocolate now. I'm doing okay thanks, still very tired and still got some swelling but getting there slowly. Fet should hopefully be in around 4 weeks if AF plays ball. Can't wait. Are you getting elbowed yet? xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Madameg - oh bless you! You've been through the mill. Wow not long then and you'll be pupo!!! I've had occasional flutters but no digs or elbows yet. Won't be long though as they didn't stop wriggling at the scan this morning and I'm getting rather large already! I haven't long started a new job so it's been quite a challenge hiding my bump in work xxx


----------



## KDJay

Fay do your work not know then?! that is pretty impressive hiding a 16 week with twins bump!


----------



## Fay2410

KDJAY - no they don't know as I didn't want to jeopardise not getting the job. I've been wearing baggy blouses and tops but it's getting harder. I will tell them when I'm 24 weeks as I'm legally obliged to then. Just have to be a good girl until then so they have no reason to sack me! Xx


----------



## KDJay

Oh my goodness cant believe you have managed to do that so far lol, aren't you quite big?!?! I am sure they wont sack you! I always find that ppl are more cautious about pregnant women and that by telling you become more untouchable as they are too scared to be sued?


----------



## Fay2410

KDJAY - I am holding off as long as possible just in case! And yes I'm huge! You would never think I'm 16 weeks! I look more like 26 weeks! Xx


----------



## KDJay

Do u think they have guessed but not said anything ? X


----------



## pollita

Fay, that's so funny! I too wonder if they suspect but are too afraid to ask. Surely you must be showing quite a bit now  I think you're right to keep quiet for now though just incase. 

Caz, thinking of you lovely. Hope it's good news xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies, wow it's been a busy day!

Caz, thinking of you.. Hoping and praying you're ok! Must of been such a fright for you last night... Really hope epu has put your mind at ease!

Fay, wow congrats hunni!!hope you enjoyed your toblerone, I was naughty today and couldn't choose between 4 finger kikkat or bag of maltesers so had both lol! Can't believe you've managed to hide your bump so well! 

Pollita, wow not long then you'll be jabbing before you know it!

KD, must be hard all this worrying Hun but try to enjoy it sweet! Is dp this worried?

Madameg, it must be knackering back at work after so much time off and not being well! I'm still breathless and still have ovary pain so going to try and get another week off work as I don't want to be back too soon as my job is so physical and don't want to make myself worse! Roll on FET!


----------



## KDJay

Cortney - make sure you take your time getting better and if that means taking some time off work do it! No dp is not that worried at all!!!! She never worries about anything lol! I was having a paranoid freak out the other day that maybe our donor may have travelled to a zika country before he donated and she just looked at me like I had gone mad haha!


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, I'm like you I'm such a worrier to! I know i shouldn't worry about work but I feel like a fraud being of work but I know I'm not physically ready but also not really poorly now as I'm a lot better but I don't want to go back to soon! Hope it won't be too long for your 12 wk scan xx


----------



## Fay2410

I hope not ladies 🙈🙈. I've spent a fortune on clothes to hide my bump, I even had to buy size 14 trousers the other day and they are still tight on me. I'm only a 8 normally!


----------



## KDJay

Oh Fay that soooo know especially if you are usually an eight lol!!!


----------



## Fay2410

Im paranoid they know now 😂😂😂 xx


----------



## KDJay




----------



## pollita

Just make sure you always have cake in your hand and they'll think it's just weight gain 😂

I kid!


----------



## MrsJx

Hi everyone 

Back from the hospital and so far really good news, I'm having twins!! There is 2 sacs both with yolks 😃 They want me back on Friday to check for heartbeats. I know it's very early days but I'm in shock lol.. Xx


----------



## pollita

Ah mrsjx that's amazing news! Fingers crossed for more good news on Friday x


----------



## KDJay

Mrs Jx yay!!!! fab news!!! xxxx 

Caz - hope you are ok lovely, thinking of you x


----------



## Fay2410

Mrsjx - congratulations! If you have any twin questions as away or pm me! If your like me your bump will start to show much sooner than a singleton! Mine started at 6/7 weeks xx


----------



## trina123

Congratulations  fay so happy for you mrsjx wow twins kd not long till scan so much happening  ladies can't keep up caz thinking of you hunny xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz I hope everything is ok hun I have everything crossed for you let us know as soon as you can take care xx

Fay congratulations on a boy and girl wow this time has flown by xx

Mrsjx congrats on the twins  bet you can't wait til next scan xx

Just a quick one from me guys hope your all well xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi all

Just wanted to pop on this thread as I practically lived on here a little while ago. After 3 rounds of IVF and plenty of heartbreak we welcomed our beautiful daughter into the world on Tuesday. I still can't believe how lucky we are to have been blessed with this tiny miracle. 

I would have been lost without the support and encouragement from the lovely ladies on this site. I wish every one of you the very, very best with your treatments and that soon you will be sharing your own success stories.

Lots of love
Mj

Caz, I had bleeding and cramps at 7 weeks just after my first scan. Was convinced it was all over. Don't lose hope. Thinking of you. X


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone
Thank you so much for all your support 

Fay again massive congrats 🎉

Mrsjx wow !!! Amazing news Hun ! 

Madame ankle update ? 

Cortney hope you feeling better 

Loopy hope you are well 

Trina hope you are ok 

MJ massive congrats and thank you Hun xx 

Polita  hope that migraines are better 

Kdjay  I love you, what ever feeling you had was right,

Djimm hope you are ok 

Little bubba with Hb is still in there ! 
I honestly don't know how with the amount of blood I lost, I've never seen so much and clots. 
They can see where the bleed was, they said their should be no more from it, if I bleed again go back. 
Of course I did have another light bleed but I have spoken to the clinic and they said after a big bleed a small follow up is not uncommon.

Either way they said it could go either way, I could continue with the pregnancy or it could start up bleeding again and finish, just have to wait and see. 
As if waiting was not hard enough before ! 
They advised a scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## pollita

Oh Caz I'm so happy for you!! Maybe it was the second embryo? Either way it sounds great that bubba is still hanging on and also that the bleeding has almost stopped. Fingers crossed for you lovely xx


----------



## djjim22

Didn't want to read and run! Caz that is great news! So happy to hear little bub is still in there! I've been checking all day for an update as I'm sure the other girls have! Fingers crossed there's no more bleeding!

Fay - congrats on a boy and girl! So excited for you! Have you started talking about names yet?

Mrs j - twins! So happy for you. Hope you're feeling well!

Will catch up on others tomorrow when I'm on my computer and not phone.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - congratulations hunny! How wonderful xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim - thank you Hun, DH likes Lincoln for a boy and I like Eva May for a girl, I'm sure it'll change though as DS was always going to be Tyler then the day he was born I didn't like it and called him Jack. How is your little angel? Xx


----------



## pollita

emjay02 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to pop on this thread as I practically lived on here a little while ago. After 3 rounds of IVF and plenty of heartbreak we welcomed our beautiful daughter into the world on Tuesday. I still can't believe how lucky we are to have been blessed with this tiny miracle.
> 
> I would have been lost without the support and encouragement from the lovely ladies on this site. I wish every one of you the very, very best with your treatments and that soon you will be sharing your own success stories.
> 
> Lots of love
> Mj
> 
> Caz, I had bleeding and cramps at 7 weeks just after my first scan. Was convinced it was all over. Don't lose hope. Thinking of you. X


How did I miss this?! Congratulations Emjay! x


----------



## Caz2424

Fay I love those names! 
Thank you so much for all the frantic texts Hun x

Hope thank you so much too, and for your diary with the bleeding bit

Djimm and Polita thanks so much x

Polita the area of bleeding showed on the scan as by the sac, I'm not sure 😕


----------



## MrsJx

Caz I actually just punched the air with happiness all is ok with you and baby!! I've been checking all day for update.. Take it easy and I hope the next two weeks go fast for u until scan  

Thanks everyone we actually couldn't be any happier after 5 years and 5 IVF attempt we are finally getting there.. Just hope they both stay   Xx

Emjay congrats on your baby girl xx

Fay thank you I will do Hun xx

Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz I am so happy for you I have my fingers crossed that this pregnancy continues for you xx

Mrs jx you must be so happy xx

Emjay congrats on your baby girl I love a good success story hope your enjoying every moment xx


----------



## djjim22

Emjay - how did I also miss this! Congratulations!!!! So happy for you! Hope everything went well.xx


----------



## mle83

Caz what a massive worry for you, so pleased that baby is still there! I really am rooting for you and the little bean.

Emjay congratulations on the birth of your little girl, enjoy every moment with her

MrsJ congratulations on the twins, so happy for you

Fay I too have boy/girl twins, they are just amazing  

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## djjim22

Too much excitement on here tonight! I keep saying I'll be back then reading another comment!

Fay - those names are lovely! I bet you are overwhelmed with feelings at the moment. I really liked Lincoln when I was pregnant, seems a very 'strong' name! My little one is fine, she is just so good. I think she knew in the early days after a difficult delivery she had to be well behaved and she has just continued to be! Probably lulling me into a false sense of security to thinking baby number two is a good idea...xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, yay! Glad bub is ok! Hope it won't be too stressful waiting for your scan glad they could tell where the bleed was coming from xx

Fay, fantastic names Hun! I already have some names in mind lol! So sweet to have one of each!

Emjay, a massive congrats on your new bundle of joy!

Djjim, how sweet your little girl is behaved... Bless her!

Mle, I bet it's lovely having boy/girl twins! Hope they don't cause to much mischieve!


----------



## KDJay

Caz bloody fantastic news!!!!! So happy for u, I just knew you would see a Hb! It's gonna be a tough couple of weeks for u - are u able to take it easy, I hope so? Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz I'm so so relieved for you! I announced it to DH with joy  take it very easy young lady, keep positive and we will be here for the long wait with you   xxxx

MrsJ amazing news for you too! How exciting! You two must be over the moon - such a long time coming  xxxx

Cortney you are absolutely not a fraud but you are a nitwit for thinking so. It's a big till on your body and it's much better to have some proper rest than to go back before you are properly ready and get poorly again. Did you have a scan today? Hope it's starting to ease for you. You definitely don't want to risk twisting an over stimulated ovary at work. Take care of yourself lovely - you have Easter eggs waiting! Xxxxx

Fay bah it has been a bit of a testing time. So can't wait to be pupo... Your lovely news makes me want to go for two embies but I'm going to play it 'safe' and go for one again. Can't believe you're managing to hide your mega bump! Imagine how big you'll be at 26 weeks! Hope the new job is going well xxxx

KD can't believe the 12 week scan has come around so fast - how exciting! Hope your nails aren't bitten to the quick xxxxxx

Emjay such lovely news - congratulations! xxxx

Loopy hope you're well chicken - have you had the SA results back? Xx

Sfj hope that today wasn't too awful xx

Mle, Pollita, Dj and anyone I've missed, hope all is well xxx

The doughnuts are back! Pants! Oh well, maybe they'll disappear with the next AF   xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,  I can see my waist...yay! Swelling is def going starting to look like me again!

Madameg, sorry the curse of the doughnuts are back! Hope it goes and stays away soon! Thanks for talking sense to me I just feel bad being off work but like you said it's for the best! My scan is on Monday! 

When I went for ET I signed the waiver form to have 2 transferred but the Dr talked me out of it he said twins more high rid and as I had so many high quality embryos then one would be good! I too can't wait to join pupo club! It'll be interesting to see if we get charged for FET! I guess you'll know soon, but it's like you said it's not our fault it was cancelled!

Hope you ladies have a lovely weekend, I'll soon be off to help an old lady do her housework for her while taking it easy!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney hooray for your waist! Bet you're feeling a bit more comfortable already. I am the same as you really - I always feel so guilty for missing work but at the end of the day your health has to come first  don't dust too hard xxxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey 

Im getting a bit crap on here just lately!

Fay
Congrats on a boy and girl... how lovely. Enjoy shoppig for them 

Caz
We speak daily anyway but hope all is ok today  glad my diary helped. 

Cortney
Glad swelling is going down  I would have thought you wont get charged, most clinics dont if you get OHSS.

Mrsj
Huge congratulations 

Emjay
Congratulations, enjoy being a mummy

Mle
I bet your looking forward to your follow up on monday.

Argh, i cant remember all else and phone wont let me go bk anymore.

AFM
My periods have always been scuif (if thats how its even spelt) im more of a 40-45 day kind of girl, if not longer. Well, i started getting periods again when DS was 4 months.. well, 1, but since december, ive had 1 every month! In fact, this month, im about a week early, which totally annoys the hell out of me as i have my consultation on tuesday so i will probably be bleeding when they scan 
I only have about 6lbs to lose to get my BMI to 30, well, probably 7 after the mahoosive slice of cheesecake i had earlier... i may tell a little porky and say i have 2lbs to go or something, i know i will lose it before i start so wont be a problem.
Being doing some KIT days at work, to bring a bit of extra cash in. Its going to kill me going bk full time!

X


----------



## MadameG

Hope sounds like your hormones are working overtime! Hope the cheesecake was lush at least. Good luck next week xxxxx

❤💜 Happy Valentines Day Ladies 💜❤


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies a quick one from me as I'm on my way home from hospital!

My ovaries have gone down a bit still got a bit of fluid in pelvis and weighed myself today and have lost all the fluid weight! They took some bloods and he's going to call me with results and he's going to see consultant to see wether they're going to scan me again. Also my period turned up yesterday... Yay!! One more period to go until FET!

Hope all you ladies are ok!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney glad it's all going in the right direction. 6 weeks until pupo fx!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Cortney glad all is getting better slowly 😀

Madame hope the doughnuts are not staying around
Glad you are on countdown 😀

Hope congrats on the weight loss again 😀

Thank you v much for all of your ongoing
Support ! 

Afm miserable weekend of bright red but light bleeding 😟 Just praying bean is still there and growing. 
Been to gp to get a referal to EPU, waiting for them to contact me.


----------



## KDJay

Caz hopefully fingers crossed this is just the remnants from your bleed before your scan xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz sorry it's not been easy this last few days. As KD says, hopefully it's just the last of the other bleed or perhaps a hematoma from implantation? Good luck hun 🍀 Xxxx doughnuts are back but a few inches higher up?! Look very odd! Xx


----------



## MrsJx

Hi ladies 

So sorry I've been quiet all weekend, was in total shock Friday/sat that's it's twins and then Sunday went out with my family all day.. 

Cortney it's good to hear you are getting better and af arrived, countdown to FET  

Caz sorry to hear the bleeding has continued, hope you get a scan ASAP and I'm preying everything is ok for you xx 

MadameG how u feeling now? Has your ankles settled down? Surely you don't have long till FET now either? X

KD how are you a your DP? X 

Hope well done on weight loss, I'm sure you will get the last 6lb off in no time xx

Hi to Loopy, Mle, Sfj, djjim and Pollita hope your all well too? X

Afm well as I said still in shock it's twins, even tho I had 2 embies put back lol.. im so tired, literally can't stay awake but I'm getting 8-9hrs sleep a night, I came in from work today and crashed on my bed for 1.5hrs.. I received the biggest bunch of beautiful flowers and congrats balloon from work today, they have known from day 1 that I've been doing IVF, they have been so supportive. I have another scan at EPU on Friday 😁 Xx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Polita woo hoop🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉 countdown ! Thank you 

Madmane higher doughnuts .. Ohss is strange, it also needs to do one now m,
You shouid be  on countdown to transfer not to be doughnut free 😀 Thanks again cycle bud x

Thank you Kdjayx 

Mrsjx amazing news, I'm glad you have had celebrations, much deserved xxx

So finally the hospital rang back and said the consultant said after the big bleed a small bleed would be expected. 
So def no need for a scan until 12 weeks... 
Umm so I'm left panicking.

So in the meantime I've tried to book a private scan 
Can't do anywhere all full until end of this week earliest 

So rang a different hospital who told me about another hospital that you can sit and wait at the EPU for a scan, wed- fri which is not close but fine, I'm desperate

So I'm going to get there early on wed and do that 😀


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, that's good to have some reassurance about the second bleed- scary though! Sounds like a plan to sit and wait as you can get scanned there and then!

Mrsjx, sorry to hear you're so tired Hun! But nice to know the reason why! How lovely of your work that's such a kind gesture! I bet fri can't come soon enough!

Madameg, how's the doughnuts? I spoke with clinic today and we don't pay for FET! Also they're ringing me weds/fri for plan of action... Roll on FET!

Pollita, what a funny dream you had! Lol! 4 weeks then won't be long!


----------



## Caz2424

Cortney fantastic news !!!! 
Countdown to ET and brill that you don't have to pay 😀

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Hope 😀


----------



## MadameG

Caz the doughnuts are back with a vengeance grrrrr. Why oh why?! I am deffo still on transfer count down, if my ovaries aren't stimulated it shouldn't trigger anything more...right?! That's so mean that they wouldn't give you a reassurance scan, hope tomorrow goes better   xxx

Cortney I also spoke to the clinic yesterday and asked the same thing! How are you doing now? Hope you're feeling much better. Doughnuts are big and squishy   xxx

MrsJ sounds like such a lovely celebration, so happy for you! When did you say you were scanning again? xxx

Pollita I've also had weird IVF dreams! I had one that this grumpy lady was at my house, waiting to do my ec, but I was sure I was already pregnant. The only tests I had left were these 'Olympic' ones, which triggered cartoons of events as the test started working but I couldn't figure out how to read them as they always had two lines but different colours   . Yay to countdown!! Xxx

Hope good luck today xxx

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks for remembering madame 

Only 7 hours to go til my app...
Im starting to feel nervous about a few things.. mainly DS in the waiting room, i hope its empty.
But also that they may not accept me, up until now, because i have SD, ive always thought i got this in the bag but oter worries are seeping in like, they may not accept me because the risk of OHSS is too high.... on my last cycle, i got 38 eggs, and i ended up in hospital the night of transfer and again 5 days later due to OHSS... or the fact that none of my recipients have rver had a sniff of a BFP nor had any embryo's frozen!

Ah well, i guess we will know soon enough

X


----------



## Bubbles12

How did your follow up go Mle??


----------



## KDJay

Good luck for today Hope, will have fx for u x


----------



## mle83

Good luck today Hope, I had to take 1 of my babies to my follow up and was worried I might upset someone in the waiting area but I had no choice. I kept to the corner sort of out of sight and it was ok. I am keeping my fingers crossed you get the ok to try again! 

Caz I cant believe they wont scan you again and that you have to travel quite far to get scanned. My EPU were brilliant once I was able to see them (had to be 6 weeks ) they scanned me weekly but told me any further bleeding or if I was worried to ring them and they would se me sooner. I hope that Wednesday shows all is still ok in there!

MadameG your poor ankles, you must be so fed up of it now, on the plus side the countdown is on until transfer   

MrsJ that was so lovely of your work to do that and so nice to hear of a workplace being so supportive. 

Cortney hope that you are feeling much better now.

Pollita how is the diet going, it wont be long until you can start treatment again.

Kdjay is it this week the 12 week scan is?

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Well the follow up went well, if rather long was in the clinic for about 3 hours, saw the Dr who gave the ok to go again. He is changing a few things this time as he doesn't want me over stimulating again as I have babies to look after. He is putting me on short protocol this time and changing the trigger shot I have. As I was concerned that I have had a lot of bleeding in both the pregnancies I have had he is giving me extra Cyclogest to take next time. He didn't seem bothered and just said that some women do bleed in their pregnancies and there isn't much they can do about it. 
I hadn't drunk very much as I had a long journey and can't fit the pram in a toilet with me and I would never leave them with out me, so it made it difficult to get blood for the infectious diseases screening, she got a small amount and is hoping that is enough. They are rechecking my AMH as well. I was relieved that they have some of the donor sperm left that I used to conceive the twins so if it works they will get a full sibling, they have reserved it for me. Now its just a case of waiting to be matched. I also have to try and lose a bit of weight as I was nearly at the top end of there cut off so really must try and get it lower xx


----------



## MadameG

Mle yay to starting again! How exciting! Not nice to have problem veins though, I hope you're not too bruised! Any idea on matching times? Sounds like they are really looking after you there  yep fed up of them but it's not the end of the world xxx

Hope three hour countdown! At least you'll be put out of your misery in a few hours, I'm sure having had your DS it bodes well for you. Good luck xxxxx

Caz how are you doing today? Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Mle - well done on getting started again! Sounds like a good consultation apart from the bloods side of things x


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies,  hope everyone is well. I will do personals later,  just sitting in the reception if the solicitorsame and had a phone call from the clinic. My characteristics have been given out to someone and if she says no there is someone matching me who is waiting. 

Happy happy atm. 

Xx


----------



## KDJay

Sfj thats amazing news! Did you change clinic in the end or are you still with LWC?x


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies 

Hope everyone is well 

SFJ - hopefully they will accept and you will be on your merry way 

Kd- how are you and DP? How far along are you now?

Mle - How much weight do you need to lose, have you tried slimming world? Well done on getting accepted 

AFM - just came back from the clinic. Didnt see my normal consultant and who we were expecting to see. The lady we seen didnt relay information clearly which in turn i had to ask someone else when she was out of earshot.
Great news is, we have been accepted   
The weighed me and my BMI was 31.9 which they said i have to get down. On my scales and on the slimming world scales, im lower. Plus, i get weighed in the morning, so with a afternoon weigh in and wearing jeans, i was a few pounds heavier.
They have agreed for me to have clexane again and be on SP. She has advised vitamin D, omega3 and Q10.. confuses me as the other consultant never advised these on my last cycle, but i will take them all.
She offered me embryoscope but at nearly £400, we just cant afford it. We had it last time but we just cant this time. She also advised another scratch. We are considering the scratch but in swaying on not having it purely because its so painful. I have time to think about it though.
I have to have my AMH re-tested as it was so high on 2013 but after 2 veins, they couldnt get any blood so i will go to my local blooding unit and get it done.
So, the consultant said that i would need to lose the weigbt before going forward, she suggested by the time i have my planning meeting but in the next breath she said i was now on the list.
So i saw the egg sharing nurse to confirm and she didnt mention anything about my weight and just said i am now on the matching list but she has lots of ladies so the wait is up to 6 months. I also have to have counselling again. The last cycle i didnt as my previous clinic before that sent proof that i have had counselling for my other egg shares. They said because i have now had a baby, i will need to have counselling again.

So..... i am offially on the matching list   

X


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just trying to catch up on the bus lol!

Caz, how's u? Only one more night til scan hun!

Hope, yay! To being accepted! Your not that much over your bmi... Well done for being put on the matching list! That's good she's given you vitamins advice it's def worth taking... I also took vitamin c. Hope the matching doesn't take too long!

Madameg, the doughnuts don't like leaving you hope they go soon!

Sfj, hope they say yes Hun! 

Mle, great to get started again! Sounds like he has some tricks up his sleeve! 

Sorry it's just a quick one ladies, off to mums for tea! I spoke to the doctor today and she's given me another week of work...yay!!


----------



## MadameG

Hope woohoo!! Hope you get matched nice and quick. Owwy to struggling for the blood though. I weigh 2kg more in the evening compared to the morning so I'm sure you're pretty perfect really  so chuffed for you - welcome back to the egg share train! Xxx

Sfj yay that sounds promising! I hope she picks you and you can get cracking ASAP xxxx

Cortney I know, I'm made for doughnuts   enjoy your weeks rest lovely xxx

KD can't believe it's almost THE scan! Xxx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies,  

Kd, I have stayed with LWC. I did ask them about changing and told them that I would pay for the noted etc to be moved and then I had the.phone call today. Quite coincidental. Not long till the scan now is it? 

Hope glad you've been accepted again. Hope you get matched quickly. 

MadameG hope your well. 

Cortney hope.your feeling a bit better. Yay to an extra week off work. 

Hope everyone else is well. Sorry I haven't done anymore personals. Just on my way out to celebrate my bday with my sister. 

Xx


----------



## djjim22

Mle - thats great news! All systems go! Fab to know there is the same sperm there so they will all be full siblings. That is my concern about going for a sibling for India, if my frostie doesn't work and I do a whole new round of IVF then may have to use different sperm. However I have a full sister and two half brothers and its never been an issue, in fact I'm probably closer to my brothers.

Sfj - hope you hear soon and you can get started!

Hope - fantastic news! Hopefully you dont have to wait six months though. So exciting!

Cortney - take care and rest up with that extra week off work.

Hope everyone else is well! Just a quickie as writing this with one hand whilst bouncing the little one in the other! This time last year I was on 2ww, it's amazing what difference a year makes! Hoping you're all sitting typing one handedly next year...xxx


----------



## MadameG

DH that's such a cute thing to say - I so hope so     Xx

Afm I've had a very satisfying evening unblocking my vacuum cleaner, I lead such a thrilling life! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies hope your all ok!

Caz, hope scan goes well Hun and they don't have you waiting too long!

Madameg, bloody hoovers- I never have luck with them! They always breakdown on me!

Djjim, time certainly flies by! Hope your baby is well!

Sfj, happy birthday for yesterday hope you had a lovely time with your sister!

Pollita, hope your ok! Jabbing will soon be here!

KD, hope you and dp are ok!

Trina, hope, leni, hope your all ok!! Sorry if I've missed anyone! 

Bethan and fluttershy, not sure if you both are reading this hope your both are ok!


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies, 

Cortney, thank you for the birthday wish. Has that OHSS done a disappearing act yet? Hope. Your well. 

Kd, how are you today? 

Caz have you had the scan yet?  

Pollita, hope your well. 

MadameG, mle and everyone else (sorry I've missed names) hope your all well. 

AFM well I'm sitting here with happy tears atm. Clinic have just phoned the lady has accepted my profile. They are sending me medication for me to start taking on day 2 of my next period.  I'm assuming it's the contraceptive pill to synchronise the cycles. 
Can't believe it's that little bit more real now. I was jumping up and down I'm so excited. Lol. 

Xx


----------



## KDJay

Sfj that's such amazing news, well done - you will be well away now  

I'm ok, nervous now with count down to the scan on Friday morning - so worried something will be wrong and I so want it to be perfect etc. Xxxx


----------



## sfj

Kd I have everything crossed for you. I will be thinking about you right up until you give us an update and beyond.  From the past posts though I'm sure you have a strong Bubba growing. Hope DP is well. Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Sfj, wow you must be over the moon- yay to finally have the go ahead to start! It's such an exciting time you'll be pupo before you know it. I think ohss is def on the way out but I've been having an upset tummy and bad tummy cramps, so glad I have an extra week off!

Caz, 2 more nights Hun... Hang in there! It's hard to not worry but your little bean is strong!!

AFM, I'm in a bit of a pickle, as many of you know my sister who I live with doesn't know about my IVF journey, but as I've had nearly 3 weeks off work I'm I need of excuses why I'm not at work! First week or so I've been off I didn't care as I was poorly and did complain of a bad back as it was an effect of ohss and she was away for 3 nights so she prob thought I went to work! Last Monday I had to leave at a similar time to go to hospital appt then I would if I was leaving for work so she would think that's where I went. Yesterday she had a college interview which she left the house about 8.25am, I stayed in my room until she had gone as she would of thought I'd leave about 6.30am for work. Anyway I spoke to my mum today and my sister said to her that she didn't think I had gone to work that day! I'm not sure what excuses to say.... I can't come clean no way. I could say I have last minute annual leave or I've complained to my doctor about my back and they've signed me off!

Also I'm really angry about work at the moment. Firstly the Friday after EC (5th Feb) my boss rang (she thinks I've had a ovary cyst removed) saying that I should keep her informed and updated of what going on.... She had been off looking after her dad when I went on the sick so how could I? Also she expected me in work the following week (just over a week past EC). Secondly I had a txt msg from a work colleague when I was in musgrove waiting for my scan asking if I'll be in the next day as they had to sort out off duty as boss was off again as her dad came ill again and there was no supervisor so I replied no! She said I would of been in a different department that day which has lots of heaving lifting and pushing heaving trolleys- how do they expect me to cope with that 2 weeks after an op? If I had been put on my usual department- yes I would struggle but don't have to do any heavy lifting if I didn't have to, but it'll be to much on my feet for 6 hours. I'm so glad to have this week off and Im so tempted to have another week off just to pee them off! Seems to me all they care about is themselves! I had a work colleague ring me this morning to say not to rush back but I think I may be pushing it to have another week of after this week also what with my sister getting suspicious!

Sorry for the rant I'm really angry with work as they should ease me in not put me on the hardest job on the department!


----------



## sfj

Cortney can't believe that work are being awkward post op. You need to take care of yourself and get yourself better before even attempting to go back. Take what time you need to get yourself better. 
With your sister I think you should tell her that the doc has signed you off due to your back. 
Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks madameg, work is being really selfish atm and actually can't believe them! Re my sis she knows I had today off as I always have Wednesday's off and we're off to London for sat and sun night it was going to be fri night as well so I'm now debating wether to say to her I've managed to get thurs off and also have fri off as we were originally going to London that day and also have tues off aswell as monday, then hopefully be ready to go back to work thurs! Or I can say your suggestion of being signed off by bad back which would work if I needed another week off which I'm sure I won't need it but you never know.... Grrrr! Hate these lies! So sorry for this (my dilemma).

How's your doughnuts? How's work going for you? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I was so confused then - I actually get me and SFJ butterflies mixed up myself   bless you, people are crap aren't they. Personally I would avoid speaking to anyone there and just follow their contract in regards to absence policies and hand in your doctors notes (keep copies!) whenever they ask for them. I expect they might do a return to work thingy and just state 'no heavy lifting' during it as that will cover you for your FET. My work are fairly crap frankly, they overpaid me in January as my boss didnt inform head office that I was on sick leave so I'll have a mega reduced pay check this month. They are ignoring my requirement to sit down regularly...I just plonk myself somewhere (in my chair that I've brought in myself from home, couldn't rely on one to have been sorted) when I've had enough. The doughnuts are chunky beasts - looked like I had an extra heel the night before last   goodness knows why they have come back! I drove past Musgrove hospital this morning and thought of you  xxxx

Sfj that's fab fab fab news! Yay!!!! So excited for you to crack on, have you got all your drugs? Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Sorry sfj I've just realised I've mixed you and madameg up! I must of got confused with the butterflies lol! I'm so sorry xxx


Madameg was about to post but you beat me to it lol! Sorry you've been experiencing lack of support from your work place! Have they realised they've overpaid you? I'm lucky as I get paid sick pay!
I think it's bad you've had to bring your own chair in just so you can sit down! I'm sorry your doughnuts are getting worse! Can you not pop to your doctors as you've been suffering from it a while now and must be hard to walk and move about! Also work isn't helping recovering if you need to keep it elevated! Xx


----------



## Caz2424

Sfj what fantastic news! 
Congratulations xxx

Mle I'm so glad your appointment went well, with regards to not wanting to use toilet, i completely understand. 
I had terrible bladder issues after my section so I ordered a disabled toilet key from Amazon so that I could take the buggy in with me if I was desperate x 

Hope I'm so happy it's a yes!! 

Djjim it's so true, the difference of a year, I hope you are right xx 

Cortney how terrible about your work, I agree with Madame just stick with the company policy and take whatever you needxxx

Madame how terrible that you had to bring your own chair ! 
I hope you are managing to use it.
Also how annoying about your pay being wrong. 

Kdjay 2 more sleeps

Afm
Managed to get a scan, bean is well but measuring 6.5
Weeks and is 7 weeks today. 
An area of bleeding is on the scan still so was told to be careful still.

Booked  private scan for 2 weeks time, on to the next 2ww, I'm just so nervous x


----------



## kez26

Hiiii Ladies, I've not been on this thread for ages as I was feeling really negative... But feeling better now and thought I would attempt to come back if you lovelies would have me  

I see some familiar and new names which is nice  I hope everyone is getting on ok!! 

Caz - congrats on ya lil bean 

Madame & Cortney - Your work places don't sound very nice 

SFJ - congrats on getting matched and started treatment  

Sorry to everyone I've left out I've only read back a lil way... I hope you are all well  

Kez xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I just get SSP sadly and yep, they know and it will be deducted from this months pay. I'm just kinda plowing on and putting my feet up when I can, as although they are worse when I've been on my feet all day, they are still there if I've had a sofa day too. They are achy and hurt a lot when I take the embolism stockings off....maybe the next change of hormones will get rid of them?! Are you going for natural or medicated FET? Xxx

Caz hope all is going to be well for you. Just keep positive and take it VERY easy lovely. Keeping you in my thoughts xxxxxxx

Kez hey stranger! How are you doing? What's the latest with you? Xxx


----------



## sfj

Cortney no problem lol. I was a little confused myself. 

MadamG they are sending medication in the post. I think it's going to be a contraceptive pill though as I have to start taking it on the second day of my next period. I'm assuming it's to synch the cycles. 

Kez hiya and glad your feeling more positive. 

I can't stop smiling.


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi 

Cortney
Sorry its crap for work at mo. Ive always been honest with work and my IVF as you almost become protected under the sex discrimination act. IVF is often very time consuming and late notice as regards to work. I hope you get it sorted soon.

Caz
We have spoken pretty much all day but im glad iccle beany is ok. I would put months wages that all will be ok.

Djjim
Hope your well and looking forward to your hollibobs!

Madame
Hope your ok hun 

SFJ
Yay!!! Thats fantasic news! You will be stimming in no time!

Hey to, mle, mrsj, polita, trina, kd

AFM
I am so excited to say that i won my case at work! Finally after a 6 month fight (whilst on maternity) i can keep my job under the hours i want/need. Hug sigh of relief...
Diet is off the menu tonight.... bottle of prosecco and takeaway on order 
So, that and now been waiting to be matched... LIFE IS GOOD!...... FINALLY!!!!

Eeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Hope, I'm so happy you won't your battle- go you! Enjoy your takeaway I think a celebration is in order!

Caz, I'm glad bean is ok, make sure you take it easy!

Sfj, sorry again for the mix up lol! I bet you can't wait to get your meds and get started woohoo!!

Madameg, how annoying your pay will be deducted next time! Your poor ankles hope the swelling goes soon! I'm thinking of going for natural FET if pos! Clinic said they'll ring thurs/fri with a plan of action! If natural FET and my bodies gone back to normal them FET should be end of March as af is due 15th March!

Kez26, welcome back! Any updates on you?


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry Kez

Welcome back. Glad your in a better head space now. Onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hope that's amazing news!!! Congratulations!! What a massive relief, I bet that's a big weight off your mind. Enjoy your takeaway lovely xxxxx

Cortney ooooh won't be long at all for you. Hope this month flies for you lovely xxx

Sfj could it be that you are on short protocol instead? So exciting to get going finally xxx


----------



## kez26

Thank you ladiesss  

sfj - I'm not surprised you can;t stop smiling  

Hope - Congrats with work  

Madame - How are you getting on?  

AFM - I went for my post lap appt and doc said that I would have to have my tubes clipped or removed if I want to have IVF, this news hit me quite hard and ended up feeling really down, then I found out that my younger brothers girlfriend was pregnant, luckily my mum told me before he did as I wouldnt of wanted him to see my reaction!! Anyway I had put off doing my forms for the clinic since I found out about the tube situation but after a week of finding out about my bro I sorted them and I had my first proper appt at the clinic after I had to have a cholesterol test with them (that came back as 4.9, has to be under 5, so I'm super lucky), they went through the process and costs with me and my partner ect. Soooo today was day 1 of my period so had to call them to book in my pre treatment scan and AMH blood test, appts all booked for this Tuesday!!!! Now something is actually happening I'm more positive and a bit excited  

Sorry for such a long story  

Kez xx


----------



## sfj

MadameG  I really don't know. They phoned today and literally said to me I'm sending you medication in the post, and we found you a match. 

I have to ring them and tell them when I've started taking them. If my cycle is on time it will be Tuesday I start. Xx


----------



## kmurph83

Hi everyone, sorry not been in for a little while as nothing was really happening with me so nothing to say! Just having a quick read through and a catch up so no personals at the moment. Afm, apparently my profile has been sent out to another lady but clinic haven't come back to me yet. If it's anothe no I'm hoping they will start me soon anyway and just freeze half of the eggs for the bank, they're not being particularly great with sharing info though! X


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies, well I had microgynon 30 in the post today so it's to such the cycles. They sent me through two months worth. Hopefully it won't take that long to synch them though. Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Kez26, sorry to hear that Hun! It's never easy this IVF... Hope you're ok! It's horrible when a pregnancy is announced! Roll on Tuesday for your tests!

Sfj, hopefully it won't take too long to synch cycles... Good you have your meds!

Kmurph, it's horrible waiting for a recipients response! How long have you have to wait until they can go ahead with treatment without a match!?

Madameg, hope you're ok and your doughnuts are not playing up today! I've been googling natural FET trying to found out how it's done am I reading right, clinic tracks ovulation and as soon as it happens they put the embies back in 5 days after ovulation as embies are 5 days old.... I'm confused lol! When's you FET? Have the clinic made you an appt yet to talk to you about it?

Pollita, how long til you start DR'ing.... Hope you're ok!

Hope, how are you?

Trina, leni, KD, hope your all ok!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry not been on as nothing much to report  but been reading hope great news hope you get matched son and mle caz so happy everything  is ok kd good luck with your  scan cortney hope your feeling better and madam and you can both have et soon welcome back kez sj great news on being matched sorry if i have missed  anyone xx


----------



## KDJay

Ladies feeling so nervous about scan tomo , so grateful we have an early appt - just want everything to be ok and low risk xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Kd good luck with your scan today. All will be fine.  xx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Hope, been awake since 3am - goin to be very tired later! X


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, good luck for your scan Hun xx


----------



## mle83

Sfj so pleased you have been matched, hopefully you wont be waiting long to synch your cycles.

Kdjay everything will be great at the scan and then you can share your wonderful news with everyone.

Cortney I hope your feeling much better, and wont be waiting too long for  FET. I don't know much about FET as I have never had one but I hope someone can explain more about it to you.  Your work place sounds awful and I would be very angry with them too. 

Kmurph fingers crossed the recipient accepts you and you hear bk soon.

Kez hope Tuesday comes around quickly for you.

Caz so very happy that your scan went well, I hope your taking it easy. Thanks for the tip about a key for a disabled toilet. My double pram is just too wide for most public toilets! 

Madame, its disgraceful that you have had to be taking your own chair in to work in order to sit down when you need to. I really was hoping the swelling would be gone by now for you. As you said maybe a change in hormones will clear it up once and for all?

Hope that's great news you have won your case at work. Must be such a relief and will help ease some of the stress you have been feeling. I am ok to egg share at the weight I am but if I put any on then I wont be so I am going to try very had and lose some weight. I tried slimming world a while ago and got on great and as soon as I stopped it all piled on again. Really think I need my jaw wired shut lol

Djjim I am pleased they still had some of the same donor sperm but it wouldn't have been the end of the world if they hadn't. I have 3 brothers and a half sister and I am closer with my sister than my brothers. I hope your FET works and you don't have to go through IVF again.

Sorry if I forgot anyone.

Just plodding along and trying to lose weight before I get matched. I didn't even think to ask how long they think it will take x


----------



## KDJay

Thank u ladies for all your support, I couldn't wait to share my news with all you lot feel like u have been with me through all the scary times! Scan went perfect all looked good so winging my way bk to South Wales to share our excitement with my friends and family - hope u all are ok xxx


----------



## sfj

Kd so happy for you. Enjoy your time with your family. Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Kd, that's brilliant news hope you're enjoying time with your family  

Mle, hope you don't have to wait too long to get matched.... well done  on  choosing to lose weight   I lost just over 4st in weight which I'm glad I did just in time for future pregnancy  

AFM, I was meant to get a call from the clinic weds/Thurs as they're were going to ring to see how I am and to get a plan of action of FET  am so disappointed as I was looking forward to that call! I guess they forgot or just to busy.

Hope all you ladies are ok!


----------



## MadameG

KD such fantastic news!!! Enjoy your lovely weekend together in Wales  hope you got a bundle of scan pics xxxxxx

Cortney my call was just a cool two and a half weeks late   I don't need to have an appointment, I just call on day one and book a scan for between day 8-12 then they go back in on day five. I think they give us ov sticks to check when ovulation is too. I'm amazed at how quick the time has gone, if AF plays ball I could be pupo in 4 and a half weeks! Xxx

Kez sorry things have been rough for you. I hope it is far more plain sailing now  xxx

Mle yep I am fed up of work at the mo, desperately want to be able to look forward to maternity leave! Hope you get matched soon lovely xxx

Sfj hope AF arrives soon x

Hope everyone else is okay, having a crap day at work today and can't wait to go home! Xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, thanks hun   I did buy lots of opks aswell might buy some cb digis aswell! Time has def gone quick! Our cycles are similar as I'm expecting ov around 30th March so if we get bfp we'll have Christmas babies   I too can't wait for maternity leave aswell enjoyed the time off work! Sounds like you need some time off work sorry you're having a hard day at work!


----------



## pollita

Hola amigas

How's everyone doing? I've been away for a few days, figured I didn't have anything to post and trying to keep my mind off everything IVF (it didn't work!)

Cortney & Madameg, FET is coming around fast! If all goes to plan my ET will be around April 18th so I won't be far behind you both. Hopefully we will all be bump buddies! Hope you're both resting up. Cortney, are you going back to work next week after all? Don't push yourself - work can go do one if they try to give you a hard time. Also, chase up the clinic - you know how communication can break down  

KD, amazing news on the scan! I'm delighted for you and DP that you have one happy, wriggly little baby growing   Enjoy your trip back to our neck of the woods, it's grim here today  

Mle, hope you get matched quickly, the wait is horrible isn't it?

sfj, fantastic news on the match and getting started!

Kmurph, hope you get picked!!

Caz, I've been meaning to email you but I've somehow lost access to my email account I used with you. I keep checking for updates, hope the next scan shows baby is growing well

MrsJ, trina, kez, hope, dj, leni, anyone else I've missed, hope you're all doing well ladies!

AFM, nothing much to say. I've come down with a little flu-like thing so taking a day of rest today to try to shift it. I've taken Fay's advice and invested £102 in a cocktail of supplements and vitamins for IVF. Not sure if I've left it too late but it's worth a try I guess. 2 weeks until my bloods and drugs appointment (can't wait to get that blue bag in my hands!) and 3.5 weeks until I start DR. CANT WAIT! Just hoping AF is on time. I was almost positive I ovulated last Wednesday (due to EWCM and pains) so was expecting AF this monday, but had more EWCM and pains today so don't know if ovulation is late and AF will be another 2 weeks, pushing my IVF back another couple of weeks. Gah, so much to worry about, so little time  

But I'm going to put all those worries aside and try to book a couple of days in NYC and a 2 week holiday to south of france this summer (taking the dog for his first overseas holiday!) so nice things to look forward to. 

Right, back to the couch and nap time I think. Speak soon ladies xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita hope you feel much better soon, maybe the vitamins will help   yay bump buddies! Strange that your body has given it a second go this month - or maybe it's just working extra hard on progesterone this month?! Bodies are weird. Ooooh I like your plans, sounds great fun. Rest up my dear xxxx

Cortney enjoy your poas time   how are you feeling now? Xxxx


----------



## MrsJx

Hey ladies 

Hope your all ok? Haven't posted in few days as been so busy at work, it's also half term for my dd and I've been feeling so sick in evenings I have been in bed by 8-9pm literally falling asleep as my head hit the pillow! 

I had another scan today to check heart beats and there was 2 very strong little heartbeats 😃😃 so we're very happy! I'm just waiting for midwife app now in 2 weeks. I'm currently 6wks 5days 

KD so happy for you that scan went well, have a fab weekend xx


----------



## Caz2424

Mrsjx massive congrats 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
Amazing news Hun xxx 

Polita I followed Fays vitamin advice this time too xx hope your feeling better soon x 
Thanks for thinking of me Hun x

Madame hope your day got better xx
Not long at all until PUPO 😀😀😀😀😀

Cortney you too ! You will soon be PUPO ! 
I got my clearblue digital 2 pack on Amazon warehouse deals as they had damaged packaging, so they were about half price, worth checking x 

Sfj so pleased you are matched xxxx congratulations xx 
Hope you are synced soon x 

Mle hope you get matched really soon x 

Kdjay just read your news AMAZING ! Have a great time celebrating xxx 
🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉

Kmurphy hope you get matched of can start really soon, nothing worse than waiting to get going xx

Kes welcome back, hope Tuesday's appointment went well xx 

Trina thank you, your appointment must be soon? 

Hope, know we text but I'm sooooooooooo happy about your work result xxxxx 

Sorry if I missed anyone xx 

Afm had more bleeding, not bright red though so hoping its from the previous bleed. 
It's so hard the uncertainty, I want to fast forward the next month. I'm 7 weeks 2 days. 

Luckily the EPU I originally contacted from gp referral rang me back ( different lady ) and asked if I'd been contacted, I explained I had and they had said I did not need a scan but she said if I wanted one she could book me one for next week to reassure me ! 
So I've got a scan booked Wednesday now. Something to look forward too / dread 😂


----------



## pollita

Caz, glad they got you booked in for another scan! The not knowing much be so draining!


Ladies who took the cocktail of vitamins, when did you start & stop taking them? Im a little worried I've left it too later. They should be delivered middle of next week so I'll be starting them about 50 days before EC


----------



## MadameG

Caz that's lovely that someone nice is looking out for you there  must be such a tense time but you are hereby ordered to relax as much as possible (don't you hate it when people tell you to relax   ) xxx

Pollita I added extra zinc, extra folic acid and Royal jelly from two months before (on top of pregnacare). I didn't go for bee propolis(?) as I read it can be risky for asthma and possibly pco but can't remember and I also can't remember why I didn't go for selenium. I stopped the Royal jelly on the day before dr as I freaked myself out by reading both sides of the argument for it and also my luteal phase was a bit off the cycle before. Sorry, not the most helpful opinions! xxx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies hope your all ok. I will do personals tomorrow. 
Just wondering should I be taking pre pregnancy vitamins now or do I wait until the cycles have been synced? Xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks madameg, it is helpful!!  

sfj, nothing wrong with taking them now. I've got 90 days worth of pregnacare being delivered in the morning and I plan on starting them right away. You can leave it until closer to the time (I think my last cycle the clinic nurse asked me if I was taking it either during DR or when I went for my stims/baseline scan)


----------



## sfj

Think I  will have to invest in some. Shop it is tomorrow then.  Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Polita- i have been told the is no point in taking supplements for egg quality after 3 months before your EC. How true that is, im not sure. No harm in taking them. Ive been advised to take Omega3 and Q10.

Sfj- id start taking them now. They normally recommend starting folic acid 3 months before pregnancy (how you can ever tell if trying naturally, i will never know).

Caz- hopefully you will get a pic this time 

Mrsj - great news about your scan 

Mle - glad your within the BMI criteria... i really am not! According to my scales, my BMI was 30.9.... according to theirs, im 31.9!!! So ive just dont 2 days of carbs as i had a naughty day on weds!!!

Cortney and Madame - your FET's will be here in no time... i take it you havent asked about your recipients??

Hey to everyone else...

AFM - having a tough few days with DS as he is teething... he is finally cutting a tooth! Still, in between his whinges, there is always a smile.
We have collected all the other professional pics (the more affordable ones) today and they are gorg! Cant wait to get them on my wall.
Ive also decided, as painful as it was... i will have the scratch again. I cant tell you how painful it was (well, i can) it was on par with childbirth... just alot quicker. So, im not looking forward to it. OH didnt want embryoscope as he said we couldnt afford it, but now i have my job back, i told him the money difference between my original job and the one they were trying to get me to do in just one months pay could easily pay for the embroscope... so i think we may have that too. It just depends really on when treatment is.. and whether i have time to put some aside.
It would have been 4 years ago today that i got my first ever BFP.... i will admit, this year, although ive still thought about it alot, it hasnt been as painful. I still cant believe it was 4 years ago, seems like yesterday. Sometimes its crap having a good memory with dates.
Im guessing, out of all of us, i probably will be the last one to cycle... alot (if not all) of you will have moved on with your BFP's by then 

Xx


----------



## sfj

I've just found an offer with asda for pregnacare. Three boxes for a tenner.  Going to get them tomorrow. 

Hope can I ask what a scratch is? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj you need the pregnacare conception prior to your bfp and then you can switch over to the original, no harm in stocking up  xxx

Hope my recipents said I'm not allowed to find out about their cycles, so I will only ever know if there is a birth   Hasn't stopped me trying to weedle it out of my clinic but they have stayed shtum unsurprisingly! Glad you are well back on your track now that work is sorted - I would say go for the embryoscope - better to invest now and be skint for a while than to potentially regret it after. So sorry for your losses hunny xxxxx

Pollita glad it was a tiny(!) bit useful! xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, there's no harm in taking them now as I'm sure it'll be better then not at all! I stopped taking them when I started down regging as I read royal jelly messes with hormones an clinic don't like it as it messes with stimming drugs, but how true it is I don't know as I've also read ladies taking them up until ec! I didn't find royal jelly mess with my menstrual cycle and I was taking them about 3 months before.

Yep back at work Thursday oh how I'm tempted to take another week off! I'll be so jealous if you got to NYC always wanted to go, my sis and I had a tour booked to travel to different states but virgin holidays cancelled it as not many people booked it....was so gutted. Hope af turns up on time!

Madameg, I'm feeling loads better which is good as I'm off to London tomorrow until monday, I'm off to walker stalker con.....yep I'm a walking dead fan! Hope you enjoyed a relaxing evening after a crappy day at work! How's the doughnuts?

Caz, that's brilliant she booked you in for a scan! Roll on weds. will have a look on amazon, thanks!

Mrsjx, congratulations hun!  

Sfj, def start taking pregnacare now hun!

Hope, if you can embryoscope will def be worth investing in hun! Sorry for your loss hun it's weird how time just flies by!

I don't have a recipient yet as my other half the eggs were frozen, I wonder if the clinic will tell me if someone uses them! I hope it won't be long until you get to start!


----------



## Bubbles12

Sfj
Its basically where they scratch out the lining of your womb as it can get gritty. Its supposed to help with implantation. 

Yeah, you guys are right about the embryoscope. Its OH that needs persuading but im not worried, i mean, i nagged the hell out of him to try for anothet baby, so embryoscope will be a walk in the park   

Cortney
Booooo to work!

Madame,
So your recipients specifically requested for you not to know...? Wonder why that was.... its normal to not be allowed to know the specifics in their cycles... ie, how many eggs fertilised or how many went to blast. But most clinics allow the recips to know the result, as soon as they ask.

Caz,
Im glad your enjoying my diary. Thank you for giving me your thoughts on it... such a compliement.

Hope everyone else is ok 

X


----------



## MadameG

Hope I have also read through your diary over the last few months   it's really good. Yep, we have to choose whether we a) want to know the outcome of the recipents cycle and b) whether we let the recipent know the outcome of our cycle...then the recipents do the same for the donor. Both of mine have said no so I can't find out anything via the clinic. Apparently most are happy to share the information but mine are the exceptions! I said yes to both of course   I've seen some pretty heated debates on this forum over recipents thinking it is outrageous that donors should be able to find out anything, so I guess some ladies just think that way... Xx

Cortney fab that you are feeling so much better. Hope you're enjoying your convention! Sounds like fun. The doughnuts are still a tad chunky, I think they love me too much to leave xxx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, it sucks that your recipients didn't want you to find out their outcome. We must each see things from different points of view, but for me I would be delighted to know that the person I was helping was successful. Personally I can't imagine a reason why it would be considered outrageous for us to find out when we have gone through so much to help someone. 
Hope the donuts go away soon so that you can get back to normal. Are you back at work yet?

Cortney, have a lovely weekend at your convention! Hopefully you should feel up to work by then but if not please don't worry about getting another paper from your dr. You've been through a lot. 



Only a quickie from me, hope everyone is doing well! 

I'm feeling proper under the weather, like it's the start of flu  Also found out from my mum today that she's booked to go away for my EC & ET dates in april, only a couple of weeks after I asked her if she'd come with me. Trying hard not to be really upset - I went before on my own so I can and will do it again but it just feels like a kick in the teeth when I asked her and she either forgot or deliberately booked for those dates. Story of my life, always let down. Part of me feels so hurt that I think to heck with her, if I get pregnant she can bloody well wait until 16 weeks to find out I am like everyone else   AF hormones, I'm not that mean lol. Maybe.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just a quick one  

Pollita, how awful to think your not on you mothers priority list- if that was my mother I'd be so angry with her! I'm sorry she still hasn't accepted what you want. She obviously don't understand how much you want this baby, if it was me I don't think I'd bother keeping her updated and see if she asks you for one! Sorry that's just me. Sorry your feeling rough hope it doesn't turn into a flu and that it goes soon!

I would love to have another week off but I don't think I can have another week off what with my sis being suspicious! But really would like another week off especially as a lady has had a few months of with stress and she hasn't been through what I have- maybe I'm selfish thinking that! She has a husband kids and step kids! She's lucky!

Madameg, sorry the doughnuts want to stay


Hope all you ladies are ok


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I personally don't get it either. I wonder if it is because they are not 100% at peace with using donor eggs or it is religious/cultural reasons (I'm not fully British ethnicity wise so think this could be a possibility)? I am gutted that they won't let me know as I would be over the moon for them, I would share anything at all with them. Also, for me it would give me a more complete picture as we are using immature sperm so if they are getting bfps and I'm not then it could point towards that being a problem... Ah IVF screws with my head!! I think I'll apply to the hfea in the autumn as that will give both recipents a chance to have had little ones, if I don't hear anything before. Sorry to hear about your mum, pretty inconsiderate of her   Don't offer any lifts to the airport for her holidays  if she is away I'll come and sit with you as I WILL be there for my scans then  (positive thinking and all that). Hope you feel better soon, flu is tres pants to the max xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone

Cortney, if you don't feel ready take the week off, don't feel bad. If your sick you are sick end of, I know it's hard but make sure you are ready Hun xx

Madame it's time for the doughnuts to do one ... 
It's been too long now! I don't understand the recipients point of view. 
Ultimately you will know through the HFEA so why withhold it now !? 

Hope I love your diary, as I mentioned it's very well written and so emotional.
It must be so hard with dates approaching all the time, but find comfort that you never gave up trying when you look at your little teething miracle xx 

Polita I'm sorry about your mum, I really am. 
I've had an awkward situation with mine this week. 
The EPU rang my home phone whilst my mum was babysitting, she wrote down a name and number but bit department and asked me what it was about the next day.
I should of just come clean but I feel it's too early so I fobbed her off with something about a Physio referral.. ( wtf?!) I don't know why or how that came out 😂
I still don't know if she knew what department was calling, I'm too scared to ask, also I took all those vits all the way to EC did me no harm
😂😂

Sfj good deal from asda ! 
I'll have to get some, thank you 

Hope everyone else ok 

Afm more brown bleeding yesterday 🙈
Looking forward to wed scan 
Only comfort is I feel pregnant, I am repulsed by the smell of coffee, when my smoking co worker came
to close after a cigarette the smell had me throwing up in the bathroom 😂😂


----------



## Bubbles12

I dont get it either.... i mean, you have the right to ask HFEA anyway so by them not allowing you to find out through the clinic is not actually acheiving anything except delaying it for you...

Cortney, maybe its best to go bk then, as you dont want sister being any more suspicious.. plus, the time will fly by.

Ah, im glad you have enjoyed my diary Madame....

Polita, hope it isnt the flu... if it is... hope you have a speedy recovery.

Looks like we are all in Limbo at the mo... nobody on this thread are cycling at the mo!!!
I will admit, im itching to start. I long to be pregnant again.

I only have 6 weeks of maternity leave left... i wont lie, the thought of going bk full time and leaving DS, fills me with dread and i feel sick.
WHEN you ladies have YOUR babies... enjoy pregnancy and maternity as it really does go so quick.
X


----------



## djjim22

Madameg - I was unblocking my hoover today... made me think of you! Any dates in site yet for your FET?

Sfj - good to hear you have your meds to start soon!

Cortney - no going back to work unless you're feeling ready! But I understand where you're coming from if you don't want your sister finding out. Could you not continue with the bad back excuse and tell her it's much better but you'd had to lift things if you were going back to work? I especially wouldn't rush back if work are being awkward! Hope you get that call about planning early next week.

Caz - glad last scan was good, countdown to the next one now, not long. Really hope the bleeding settles soon.xx

Pollita - Hope you're feeling better. Will be great if you get some holidays booked as something to look forward to. I went to New York at the end of last year, it was amazing! 

Mrs J - Fantastic news, so glad you're two little beans have strong heartbeats there!

Kez - welcome back!

Hope - still a long time to countdown for my holidays... 9 months to go! So happy to hear you won your case at work. I bet that's a relief. How is the little guy and his teething? Don't worry about being the last to cycle, that will definitely be me! Hugs about the anniversary of your first BFP, I'm the same when it comes to dates. I had a miscarriage when I was 17 and still remember the dates, it does get easier each year though.xx

Kmurph - hope you get matched very soon!

Trina - hope you're well.

Mle - thanks, I hope FET works also, just worried with only having one frostie left. Hope you're little ones are well and you get matched soon! Have you thought about whether you would transfer two again?

KDJay - So happy to hear all was well at scan.

Wow that was a mammoth task of personals! I hope I haven't missed anyone but need to go now as off to my mam's for tea! Hope everyone is well.xxxx

All the ladies wondering about FET, I did a bit of a medicated cycle when I had mine so can't offer any advice on a natural cycle but if there's any questions I can answer I'll try. Interesting what Hope noticed about no one actually cycling now yet we're all still posting and have plenty to talk about! I think this thread is so supportive compared to some of the others I've found on here. Sounds like there will be quite a few of you cycling march/april.xx


----------



## MadameG

DJ I hope your Hoover is fine and dandy now. Mine was a perfect storm of a slice of carrot, the almost identical diameter of the hose, along with about six inches of solid dog hair   no wonder it wouldn't work! If AF turns up in the next few days then fet should be about three weeks from now!!! Did you DR before yours? I love that everyone keeps up on here, even when we are in limbo  Xx

Hope six weeks of precious moments  don't worry, it won't be long till you can go back on maternity leave again   Xxx

Cortney are you back at work now? Hope you had fun at the weekend xxx

Caz how's it all going hunny? Xxx

Hope everyone else is well  

Afm I am now on the lookout for AF so I can book my scan in! I've had cramping the last few days and wiped the tiniest bit of pink a few times today, so unless I have had an absolute impossible miracle and it's implantation bleeding, I think she is nearly here   Xx


----------



## djjim22

Thanks madameg, Hoover is well 🙂! Hopefully AF is definitely on her way (although a miracle implantation bleed would be fantastic!) I didn't down reg before FET, I took (if I remember correctly) progynova (oestrogen) from day 1 of AF (I think!) then progesterone five days before transfer then continued all the way up until 13 weeks! I know some rolls also do a trigger shot on FET but I didn't. I would do that type of cycle again rather than relying on ovulation stickers/scabs etc but I think if you're cycles are regular then non medicated will be fine.i also live an hours drive from my clinic so less scans/appointments was better for me.xx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, sorry if not.

I am considering egg sharing for our second ICSI cycle. I just have a couple of questions/worries I hope you can help with. We can't start until at least 4 months time because my DH is currently under the care of Mr Ramsay to hopefully improve his count and quality for our next cycle. Do you think it is still worth registering our interest in the meantime and start the ball rolling so to speak? I assume it is so I can have all the tests etc.

My worries are do I have much say on when the cycle starts etc as I realise I will need to be matched? I am worried about this because there are several times in the year that my work will not allow time off so I couldn't have a cycle in that time and wouldn't want to mess anyone around and hold things up. My other worry is that during our first cycle we had quite a high drop off rate, which they think is due to sperm quality. Hopefully with the help of Mr R this will improve, but my concerns are obviously with less eggs that this could be an issue. Does anyone else have male factor issues and was this a problem for you?

Also I had 12 mature eggs last time. Is this a good number for egg sharing in your experience?

Sorry for all of the questions, I hope you don't mind. x


----------



## bevvy82

Morning everyone, Hope everyone is well....sorry ive been AWOL again!!

MrsRL - Welcome to the group and you are in the right place! Even though you cannot get started for around 4 months, it is definitely worth getting the ball rolling to get your tests done. You will firstly need an AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone) test done to see if you are suitable for Egg sharing as you need to have to see if you will produce enough eggs. If this test comes back ok, you will then have various other Virology, genealogy tests and tests for STI's etc. So of these tests that check for genetic or hereditary diseases take up to 6 weeks to come back...so just the start of the process takes a few months in itself (you only have to repeat these tests once every year).

12 eggs would be fine for sharing...you have to have a minimum of 8 collected to complete the sharing process. Also, you can tell the clinic what times are good for you to do the sharing and they will work around this with your recipient. The clinics will always ask you if there are any times you would be unable to do the sharing and will share this information with any potential recipients so dates / times can be mutually agreed.

As long as the clinic are able to retrieve healthy sperm to fertilise the eggs then this shouldnt be an issue. the clinics will probably charge you for surgical sperm retrieval. We dont have issues around sperm so hopefully one of the other ladies can give you better advice on this.

Hope this helps!! if you have any other questions, please ask  xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi MrsRL

If it was me, id get the ball rolling now. Its highly unlikely that you would start within 4 months anyway as some of the bloods can take up to 6 weeks to come back, and then you have to be matched then synced so id most definately book your 1st consultation.
As for when you can cycle, im not sure. I would say that you can most definately say when you are not available to cycle. They will ask if you have holidays booked etc...
I know for me, i dont really want to be cycling before july/August as i have too much on before hand..
It may cause a problem mind, when it comes to matching as a recipient may be keen to start and with you not being available, they may choose somebody with the same characteristics and whom is available to start now.

As for the quantity of eggs... they say you need a min of 8 (some are 6, others are 10) so with 12, you should be fine. They also go by how many are collected, not how many are mature.

Hope ive helped.

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

OMG I have so much to catch up on in here lol!

MadameG - Hope the witch comes soon. Shes never around when you want her lol. Hows the doughnuts? are they still clinging on for dear life!! I dont really understand why receipients say they dont want want the sharer to know about the cycle. We are allowed to find out at some point if there is a birth so why hold back the info now. Each to their own I guess. The only reason i can think is that they wouldnt want to upset the sharer if their cycle hadnt worked and I do understand that.

Caz - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope little bubba is doing well 

Pollita - how are you hun? how exciting that you will be cycling soon. Have you got a start date for DR yet? Sorry to hear about what your mum did. Its a shame that she cant be more supportive and there for you when you need her. Big hugs. Anyways you are a strong lil cookie and its her loss that she isnt going to be sharing this experience with you.

Hope - Hope your little man is ok with his teething, bless him. So awful when you know they are in pain and yet you cant do anything for them. I also had that horrible scratch done. I didnt find it completely unbearable but its defo not pleasant and the cramps after are not nice either. Im not sure if ill need one done again as only had it in October but not sure how long it lasts. I found that taking strong painkillers an hour before the scratch probably helped! 

Cortney - Do you have a date for you FET yet? Bet you cant wait  Hope all is well.

DJJIM - How are you and your little one? hope all is good 

Kez - Long time no speak - How are you? 

Sorry if ive missed anyone! trying to play catch up haha

AFM - Well I've been awol as I have been manic with work, studying and planning my wedding...my sister in law to be is a bridesmaid and shes trying to make the wedding all about her so I've been having to get a bit bridezilla and put her back in her place hahaha! So all my blood test results are back now and the ES coordinator at the clinic is now looking for a recipient with the hope of starting to cycle in April / May time. Theyve not taken any longer than 3 weeks to find a recipient in the past so hopefully they will be quick again this time around! xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies, wow a lot has gone on here! Will try and catch up!

Bevvy, lovely to hear from you! Sounds like you've been really busy! That's brilliant hopefully they'll match you as quick as last time! Haven't got a date yet... Have to ring when my af comes which hopefully be 13th March!

MrsRL, welcome to the thread you def in the right place! Like the ladies have said its a lot of waiting so I would start and get the ball rolling as its a slow process but once you start it flies by! I signed up in August and EC was 1st Feb, which the whole process took about 5 and a half months! It takes a while for bloods to come back, they'll test amh first which I think took a week to come back! Then if that comes back ok then they'll do more tests that takes about 3-6 weeks mine took 3 weeks to come back, they test for stds, genetic disorders, such as cystic fibrosis! Then when that comes back it's the waiting to be matched which can take time. I didn't get matched but I'm lucky as my clinic freeze half if not matched within 12 weeks! Don't worry about dates you can't cycle, they discuss this at your first consultation! There was dates I couldn't do as I was going on holiday! 12 eggs is fine I was told a minimum of 12 eggs is fine! I got 22! I can't help with the sperm issue though but you could discuss that with them! I used donor sperm! Feel free to ask any questions!

Caz, how are you Hun! One more night until scan!

Hope, how's little one with his teething? Hope your ok! Hope those 6 weeks don't go to quick Hun! I'm debating wether to leave my permanent job and go on bank there as I can choose my hours as I'll be single mother and childcare maybe difficult, I guess I will discuss this with mum or sis when she finds out lol!

Madameg, how's your doughnuts? Hope work hasn't been to awful! It would be lovely if it was implantation bleed but still lovely if af is on her way as you can get the ball rolling! Will you be having one or two transferred back? I've decided to take another week of work! Still angry at them for shoving me in a busy part of the hospital! Also when I go back which would be a week Thursday I'll have lots of annual leave to take before 1st April! The convention was amazing saw my idol Norman reedus! Didn't get to meet him so i thought I'll go back next year and pay for a higher price ticket to guarantee to meet him.... Wishful thinking I know but I may have a 2 month old with me but I did see babies there so should be ok! 

Djjim, thanks so much, I've decided to take another week of work as I'm not ready yet! I've decided to tell sis that I have training days to hopefully dodge her when she leaves for work! Hope you and little one is ok! There's more info on medicated FET! It's lovely we're all still chatting as no one is cycling yet! Hopefully won't 
be to long now

Pollita, how are you Hun? Has your mum said anything more about your 2nd IVF attempt! Really thought she was starting to come round to the idea!

Kmurph, any news? How long until you can have treatment without a match?

KD, hope you and dp are ok! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Phone won't let me go that far back! Not much to report other than I've decided to take another week of work!


----------



## pollita

Hello ladies

Cortney, glad you had a lovely time at the convention! Also glad you've taken more time off work. If you rush back before you feel up to it you'll do yourself more damage and end up being off again anyway no doubt. Is there any reason you're so against not telling your sister? No judgement, I haven't and won't be telling mine and she's living with me at the moment too. Last time I hid my meds in an empty margarine box in the back of the fridge so that she wouldn't find them  I'll be doing the same again unless I break down and decide to tell her. 

Mrs RL, welcome! I agree with the others, get the ball rolling now and let them know the dates that you can and can't do. It may mean some recipients reject you based on your availability (someone rejected me once because I had a holiday that month and had a 4 week delay, she wanted to start immediately!) but once things get going they happen quite quickly. 

Caz, how are thing with you? Any more brown spotting? Thinking of you!

Madame, have a word with those ankles! Hope you're felling better lovely, this has gone on way too long now!

Bevvy, hope the wedding planning is going well, despite your SIL  You'll be matched, cycling and 6 months pregnant at your wedding before you know it! 

Djjim, Kmurph, KD, Leni, everyoen else, hope you're ok! xxx

AFM, I'm still sick, AF hasn't turned up yet, and I'm generally miserable  haha As for my mum, I did mention to her Sunday that my EC will probably be April and she's adamant that she's not forgotten and will be there. Says she'll cancel her plans if my dates conflict. At this point I don't really care/mind. I've done it alone before and I'll happily do it again if I have to. Plus if she's there and hanging around while I'm in there no doubt she'll be airing her grievances to the staff about how much she disagrees with their practise  If she does come along I'll get her to drop me off and go for breakfast, tell her to get back for 11am when I know I'll be ready to go home at 10am  No time for a fuss then.


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, your mum sounds like a right character lol! Imagine the staffs faces if she does tell them how wrong she thinks it is! Hope she calms down and gets use to the idea by then! Sorry af hasn't made her appearance yet and your still poorly! Have you been working? Keep warm ana snug and drink plenty!

I think with my sister time had passed and I find it hard to bring the subject up and she keeps saying to me these last few days that she had so much on her mind with setting her store up for when the holiday park opens, she's a manager in a pizza place and she's been so stressed with hiring people then she's got to train them so don't think I can tell her anytime soon! I never put my meds in the fridge as they said in the clinic that it wasn't needed! I only put the ovitrelle in the fridge but I put it in my mums fridge lol! How come you haven't told your sis?


----------



## MadameG

Cortney glad you are putting yourself first  bank work sounds like a good plan if you can still work as much as you need. I'm going to go for just the one, as long as it survives the thaw okay   Doughnuts are still chunky!!!! Wtf!!! Your convention sounds great fun and I love your forward planning!! Xx

Pollita sorry you are still feeling yucky, hope it does one soon. Your mum is a character as Cortney says! I would just plonk her in front of their wall of thank you cards so she can see what an amazing job they do there  I so hope she gets her positivity flowing soon and embraces your treatment. But if she doesn't in time for treatment, you're such a strong lady that you will waltz through it again. I've had a word with them and they said something about squatters rights  xxx

Bevvy wow it sounds like things are really marching forward for you! Here's hoping for a speedy match. What a cheeky SIL, the one day of your life when it is definitely about the two of you. Is it wrong that whenever I hear the word bridezilla, a picture of Godzilla in a wedding dress pops into my head?   that's such a sweet way of looking at a reason for not sharing the outcome, I'd never thought of that xx

MrsRL welcome to the thread  as the girls say I would get on with the blood tests etc as it takes a while to get them done and then you have the matching/syncing time on top. I wouldn't stress about the sperm as this won't impact on your egg sharing eligibility, it just means that you will likely have some extra bills with icsi etc. Wishing you the best of luck xxx

Afm no AF, doughnuts still clinging on harder than limpets. Considering contacting Krispy Kreme in case they need any models   xxxxx


----------



## pollita

MadameG said:


> I would just plonk her in front of their wall of thank you cards so she can see what an amazing job they do there


 good idea!! She is a character, very opinionated and once her mind is made up that's pretty much it. Ah well! I'll definitely have words with the nurses incase. I can honestly imagine her in a strop questioning how they determine who should be allowed to have children and who shouldn't....ah mothers! Love her, but she's hard work sometimes.

Cortney, my sister and I aren't very close. She moved in with me when she split with her husband but we barely speak to be honest. A few years back she said some pretty horrible things to me which I've not forgiven her for. She's going to go ballistic when/if I ever announce I'm pregnant because she has to do everything first. If I told her I was trying she'd just make living with her a nightmare.


----------



## mle83

Hello MrsRL just to echo what the others have said I would get things started now as it can take a while for all the bloods, paperwork, matching to happen before you can start cycling.

Pollita wow your family sure do sound...interesting! I do hope your mother can come with you and behaves herself at the clinic. Its such a shame that they cant just be supportive when its something so very important to you. Your such a strong independent woman and your future child/children will be lucky to have you as their mummy.

MadameG sorry but the Krispy Kreme comment made me chuckle, You must be a medical mystery as to why they have hung around for so long. You must be thoroughly fed up! 

Hope teething is just the worst thing ever. Hope little man is much better. The scratch is horrible isn't it but I too will be having it done again.

Cortney glad you enjoyed the convention, I like the walking dead too, shame you never got to meet him! Hope you do next time with your 2 month old baby in tow. Take as much time off as you need, only go back when you feel your are able to.

Bevvy fingers crossed you get matched as quickly as you have done previously.

Djjim hope all is well with you and the little one. I am undecided on how many to have put bk. Head says be sensible and have 1 put bk and heart says have 2 lol

Caz will be thinking of you tomorrow at your scan, hopefully bubba is doing great

xx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi ladies, thank you for such a warm welcome and for confirming that I am actually posting in the right place  

Bevvy - thank you for all of your advice, much appreciated. That's good to know that the clinic can work around timings for the cycle and that it is not too early to register now. We shouldn't need surgical sperm removal, as DH produces enough in a fresh sample for ICSI. Hopefully now we're seeing  the specialist, things will hopefully improve further too. It sounds like you are very busy at the moment with studying, work and planning your wedding. Hope it's not proving too stressful for you. It sounds like things are moving ahead on the IVF front too 

Hope84 - you have helped a lot, thank you.  during an egg sharing cycle, do clinics tend to do long protocol rather than short? I had short protocol last time, so I'm not sure if it would be likely to change the amount of eggs etc. Do you know? Sorry for all of the questions 

Cortneywills - thank you for the information on time scales and tests needed, that is really helpful. Does AMH still have to be tested again if already tested last year? I assume so. Wow 22 eggs, that is a great number  I hope you enjoy your week off work. 

Pollita - thanks for the information and for the heads up on possibly being rejected. That would not worry me too much, as I'm sure someone will come along at the right time hopefully. Sorry to hear you are sick and feeling miserable. I hope af makes an appearance soon and you can get some rest. As others have said, your mum does sound like a character 

MadameG - thanks for the welcome and good luck. Your advice has helped a lot too  

Mle83 - thanks for confirming the same as the others  

I will be looking to fill in the forms I have been sent by my chosen clinic (via email) in the next couple of days so we can get things moving a bit. I will be open and honest about not being ready straightaway anyway and inform them of times I will not be able to cycle.

xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Mrsrl

It depends on your AMH level to what protocol you go on. The higher your AMH levels are, the more likely you will be on short protocol as the risk of OHSS on Long protocol is alot higher. Dont worry about asking questions, thats what we are here for 

Ladies, will do personals soon, at work today and tomorrow for my last KIT days so time is of the essence 

X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi you lovely lot, hope you're all doing well.

Sorry I've been awol you wouldn't believe the journey I've been on. I guess some things are never straight forward eh!

Anyway I'm better now and fighting fit - just lol.
I've missed so much, it would take me a good week just to catch up. I see we have some very good news on here that a few of you wonderful ladies are pregnant ! So so so incredibly happy for you all ! 

I have been on here a few times reading a few posts etc but I just didn't want to write a mahoosive me post about what has been happening so I waited till I felt better as I've been a bit poorly too, I swear I've had the miscarriage from hell. But I'm back from hell and looking forward but anxious too for the next rollercoaster hell journey of hope  

Currently we are awaiting af to rear her head then we can go ahead with a natural FET so hopefully the next couple of weeks she should turn up and we get going again.  

Now enough about me I want to hear how you all are  

Oh and a huge welcome along to all you lovely new ladies joining this wonderful bunch. Xxxxx


----------



## kez26

Hii Ladies,

Just thought I would just let you know that my chances of egg sharing are over unfortunately 

I had my scan yesterday and only had 6 follicles and got my blood test back and my AMH is only 8.1 for my age its on the low end of normal and that coupled with my low follie count they won't let me egg share so have to fully fund myself  

I just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck on your journeys  I will have a look on here from time to time to see how you are doing <3

Sorry for no personal's  xxx

Lots of love and hugs 
Kez xxx


----------



## pollita

Kez, I'm so sorry lovely   I hope that you're able to self-fund, I know it's so bloody expensive. Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi all,

Kez I'm so sorry hunny, that really does suck. I hope you can find a way to continue forwards - perhaps look at treatment abroad as it can be cheaper? Wishing you plenty of luck, you'll get there some how  xxxxxx

Flutter lovely to have you back  hope you can get back on the horse ASAP, no more hellish times allowed xxxxxx

Leni I hope you get a date ASAP - it's been far too long for you! Fashion sounds like jolly hard work, hope the shows go well for you xxx

Pollita how you feeling, any better? Yes get the clinic on high alert for her arrival  I bet she would be gob smacked at how 'normal' treatment really is and how lovely they all are there xxx

MrsRL enjoy the form filling, the first of many with egg share   xxxx

Afm AF is here and the doughnuts are very flat tonight! However I think I may have been right about the IB...three extremely faint lines on three different brands of tests yesterday, but nothing today. I suppose one of DH's wriggles must have snuck through...don't really know what to make of it, bit of a head spin. If I hadn't tested yesterday I would have been none the wiser, yet they weren't definitive enough to really be 'proof' of anything....I also suspected that 'something' may have been prolonging the doughnuts as they did go down after ovulation and then shot back up. The rollercoaster continues... I have booked my scan in for FET on the 2nd though, so hopefully in 18ish days I will be pupo   xxx


----------



## pollita

Madame, great news on the donuts. What a shocker about the HPTs!! Test again tomorrow just incase! Imagine all this IVF malarkey and then you get a surprise natural BFP  Glad that FET is so soon, you'll be pupo soon

I had an awful night and morning, very flu like (sick!) and had to get my mum to buy and deliver some bread to me as I couldn't face eating any meat  feeling better this afternoon though and managed to take the dog to the beach for an hour this evening.

I've also taken my first batch of IVF supplements tonight - my oh my do some of them smell!   But if there's a chance that they do the job then I'll put up with them. STILL no sign of AF - if she's not here by tomorrow my whole IVF cycle dates are going to go to pot  Fingers crossed


----------



## MadameG

Pollita plan of action = wear your nicest knickers possible and some white trousers   how rotten that the flu has really got you! I really hope it settles for you soon. So jealous of you being able to walk on the beach though, a house near the sea is definitely on my future wish list! I will triple check tomorrow but they were properly blank today. Weird weird weird. Wasted so much time googling evaporation lines and squinting...Trying to find the right time to get DH next to a pot so I can check under the microscope   (it's official: fertility has turned me insane  ). Oh I got some selenium tablets by the way as I couldn't remember why I didn't buy them, do we take them every day?? XXXX


----------



## Nicquie😜

Hello 

I am new to this whole forum/IVF/egg sharing

I am currently waiting to for my first consultation for egg sharing at the Lister and I am petrified of the whole thing  


We will need donor sperm as we are both girlies 


Will keep u updated 

1st appt is 8th March
2nd 18th March


----------



## KDJay

Welcome Nicquie! 

we are both girls and had treatment at the Lister, any questions you have let me know would be more than welcome to help out  

Good luck x


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, sorry to hear hpts went blank Hun! Have you tested again today? IVF def turns us crazy good idea about the microscope lol! I have heard ladies doing this! Yay! To AF though as its the nxt step to being pupo! What are the steps they do for natural FET? Do they scan you until ovulation and if body has
Show you have ovulated with the help of opks they arrange transfer! I'm just wondering how many visits to the clinic is needed as I live so far away! How the doughnuts are behaving today!! I'm def considering the bank work!

Pollita, how are you feeling today? Hope you be able to eat better today! I'm too coming down with something woke up yesterday with a sore throat and feel lousy! Glad I took another week off now! Feeling soooo tired! Hope AF turns up today it's horrible when our bodies don't play ball! Come on AF!! Madameg is right wear your best knickers lol! I found the bee propolis stunk lol!

Your sister sounds horrible! She seems like she can be a jealous person! My older sister is a bit like that! For my 21st birthday me and my twin sister booked a Nile cruise which it'll be our first time abroad and my older sis didn't like the fact we were going abroad before her so she booked a holiday on her credit card and went before us I was angry! Another thing she did is when it was our mums 60th my twin and I booked her a holiday to gran canaria for her birthday leaving on the 30th Nov a few years a go (her bday was 20th) and my older sis didnt like the fact we gave her a better present so she said she's going to take her on a hot air balloon ride as she knows mum really wanted to do it, mum got more excited over that then an all inclusive holiday- guess what til this day no hot air balloon ride 3 years on!

Kez, I'm so sorry Hun what a nightmare will you be able to self fund? Hope you can hunni, it's just another path your taking Hun!

MrsRL, hope you get all your paperwork done soon! This journey starts of slow but once you get going it goes dam quick!

Nicquie, welcome to egg sharing board! 

KD, how's you and dp?

Leni, your job sounds fun! Hope you don't have to wait too long!

Fluttershy, your def a strong lady! Hope AF comes soon so you can be pupo! Seems there's a few of us waiting for FETs do you know if you'll be doing natural or medicated?

Mle83, I love the walking dead, I saw him and he waved so that's good enough for me for the time being lol! I got to meet carol and got her autograph which I'm pleased as she's one of my faves! How's u?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on but I have been keeping up with you all will do personals later 
I am booked in the egg share clinic for the 2nd March next week I am so excited it's unreal  
I still need to have the hysteroscopy in april they said just to check everything just hope bwh don't cancel that now :/ as they have previously 
I will be back later to do personals I promise xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney, madame, pollita and flutrershy i am so pleased for you all that you shall be pupo soon exciting times xx
I rekon we will have alot of bfps soon  
Leni hope your doing well when is your appointment? Xx
Hope, Mle83, kd and anyone else who I have forgotten I hope your all doing well xx
Welcome to all the new guys too this is by far the best forum  Hope we can all help in some way  
What should I be expecting at this next appointment I have no idea lol xxx


----------



## sfj

Hi everyone, hope.your all OK. Sorry I've not posted for a few days. I will do personals later after I've caught up properly.  Lol.

AFM, still waiting for AF to show up so I can start the contraceptive pill to sync the cycles, also just had my first driving lesson. I think it went well lol. 

Xx


----------



## pollita

SFJ, hope you're ok and that AF shows up soon! Great news about your driving lesson too  



Loopy, no idea what that appointment will be for unfortunately. Remind me, are you already matched? It may be a treatment planning appointment where they take your AF dates and tell you what your protocol will be, have you sign all the forms for HFEA etc. Best of luck!

Cortney, I'm sorry that your sister acted like that. It's horrible to have someone try to one-up you all the time and need all the attention!

Nicquie, welcome to the group! Don't be scared, if you have any questions or concerns just ask us - most of us have been through the whole thing at least once or twice so can help you. There's absolutely nothing to be scared of though  



Hope everyone else is well!

AF is sill AWOL. I even worse my best white knickers Madame, didn't do a darn thing! I have rising suspicion that I only ovulated a couple of days ago after all which means another 8-10 days before AF arrives and this cycle will be messed up


----------



## loopy loo1017

No I've done non of that yet pollita I'm hoping it might be done at this appointment 
Sorry af hasn't showed yet hope it comes soon and you can get started must be so exciting to be going again xx
Sfj I hope af turns up soon xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Will i have to pay at this session or will it be after I'm matched and had my hysteroscopy? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Morning ladies, 

Loopy I would imagine that the appointment will be to do all the consent forms for both of you, with all the medical history etc. I don't know about when you would pay, did they not give you any details when they did your bloods? Hope it all goes well xxx

Sfj hope that AF shows her face so you can get going! Well done on the driving lesson, it's a tough thing to learn Xx

Pollita, whaaaaaat! The white knicker trick is almost a dead cert  you'll have to step it up and leave the house without any tampons/pads  hope that your body gets a move on. 

Cortney yep I tested yesterday and it's totally blank... We looked through the microscope after the VR so knew it had worked before the first SA. Haven't caught him in the right mood yet   As far as I know, it's the scan next week, then sent away with opks, let them know I've ovulated and go back for transfer on day five. Hope my body plays ball   Doughnuts are waaaay flatter now. Hope the vanish soon! Xx

Welcome to the thread Nicquie, hope it all goes well  xxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Firstly can I apologise for going awol, I'll explain at the end 

Polita how annoying, I hope she turns up soon 

Madame I'm so sorry that it didn't stick xx 
I'm so glad you can start soon, so glad the doughnuts are on the way out, until your pregnant of course then they can return x

Loopy so glad everything is finally getting going for you xx

Sfj hope af hurries up so you can start the pill 

Cortney hope you are on countdown 

Kdjay hope you and dp are doing well 

Welcome nicquie ! 

Leni hope you are well 

Kez I'm so sorry x

Fluttershy I'm so glad you have a plan moving forward xxx 

Hope, Mle and anyone else I  hope you are well x 

Sorry if I've missed anyone 

I had scan wed which i was 8 weeks, it showed bleeding a lot worse so it's all around and under the sac which they says does put the pregnancy at risk given the size and location, they also said it could stop.. 🙏
I had been having brown bleeding but the next day I was back to red again. 
I'm just finding it all very stressful and trying to rest but it's not easy as you all know x 
Just waiting and seeing


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz I'm sorry your stressed atm and they you don't really have a definitive answer as to what is going to happen I am keeping everything crossed for you that you have a happy and healthy baby at the end of your journey good luck xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz absolutely everything crossed for you, hold tight little one xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you so much loopy and Madame 

The baby is measuring bang on and looks great if he/ she can just hold on xxx
Ahhh the waiting is never ending


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sounds like you have a lil fighter there  and really good news measurements are ok xx


----------



## pollita

Caz, I'm so glad that bean is growing well, but so sorry that you're still in this state of limbo. I wondered after your last scans whether the internal scan may be causing a little burst of bleeding as I think I remember you having a red show after each one (although maybe I'm wrong!)

Have they booked you in for another one?


----------



## Caz2424

Polita sadly the last two scans have been external,
They put me in for my 12 week scan and heavy bleeds to contact them, I've booked a private at 10 weeks ( a week wed ) 

I'm not on clexane since the first big bleed as clinic told me to stop


----------



## sfj

Caz I have everything going crossed for you. Sounds like lil bean is a fighter. 

AFM af has arrived bang on time. Ive got to start taking the pill tomorrow now and ring to let them know.


----------



## 32Flavours

Hello everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining! I'm single and 30 years old, hoping to go down the egg-sharing/IVF route. I used to post here several years ago, but was considering IUI at the time (work and life got in the way though and I never took the plunge). I'm currently very happy in my career, I completed my Masters last year and so... I guess now just feels like the right time (although it's also a very scary, nerve-wracking time too)!

I've contacted a few potential clinics and Bourn Hall have been the fastest to respond. I've just completed all the paperwork so will be sending that off this week.

I have no idea how fast I should expect things to go... or whether I'll even be accepted... and I've already discovered that egg-sharing is a little more complicated than I anticipated (but isn't everything)!

As always I'm very glad this forum exists, and it's so great to see all of you offering each other so much support  x


----------



## Caz2424

32flavours, hi and welcome ! 
This is a great thread for support from others going though egg sharing, everyone is so so lovely and many of us have shared more than once and everyone will help in anyway we / they can. 
I'd be lost without the support of these ladies x 

Waiting times vary greatly between clinics but you have done the first step so never would be booking a consult or doing tests I imagine ?

Exciting times for you!  

I became a single mum by choice in 2014 to a little girl after my first IVF cycle, it's the best thing I've ever done and I'm currently still trying for number 2.. Well I'm pregnant with number 2 but things not going as planned so praying no 2 stays put 🙏

Anyway welcome xx 

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone having a great weekend x


----------



## pollita

Welcome (again!) 32flavours  I was looking through old posts earlier and we were chatting in the single ladies post back in 2012  

Honestly, once you're over the initial bump of registering with a clinic egg-sharing moves quickly. Once you're matched, it's like a fast slide! After planning in 2012 I didn't have my first IVF cycle until last summer, and now I'm going for round 2. 

Hopefully you'll be accepted and then by the summer you'll be cycling!


Caz, oops, didn't realise you had external scans! All of mine up to 9 weeks were internal. Any more bleeding today? Keeping everything crossed for you that little bean is a fighter and clings on tight x

SFJ, I'm so glad that AF has arrived! Let this cycle start  

Hope everyone else is well - only a quickie from me. STILL no AF (I think it's gone forever  ) but my mum did give me a magazine today because 'there's an article in there you'll want to read'. I thought it was a lovely 2 page spread on travel to Iceland  Turns out there was another one about a woman who had 3 children as a single parent. It was a very positive article so I'm hoping this is an olive branch for her as she's obviously read it and consciously kept it for me to have a look at. 

Right, time for dinner and a relaxing cider now. Night ladies xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita that's such a lovely olive branch, little steps from her it seems  I hope she makes the plunge and goes to ec with you. Life is such a small world - we started out in 2012 too and four years on, are at roughly the same point. Where is your AF?! Maybe you were right with your late ov after all, perhaps it was late because you were poorly sick? Are you syncing with a recipent or just egg banking? Xx

Welcome 32! I hope it all goes smoothly and that you'll be cycling in no time. I totally agree about it being a fast ride once you're matched! We're a nice gang on here I think  Xxx

Caz hope things are better today at that your little one has stopped burrowing so hard   Xxxx

Afm AF is on the way out, doughnuts are back in   I don't know....too late to do anything about it now as if I ovulate on time, ET will be two weeks tomorrow!!     hope you're all well ladies xxxx


----------



## 32Flavours

Caz2424 said:


> 32flavours, hi and welcome !
> Waiting times vary greatly between clinics but you have done the first step so never would be booking a consult or doing tests I imagine ?
> Exciting times for you!
> I became a single mum by choice in 2014 to a little girl after my first IVF cycle, it's the best thing I've ever done and I'm currently still trying for number 2.. Well I'm pregnant with number 2 but things not going as planned so praying no 2 stays put &#128591;
> Anyway welcome xx


Thank you, Caz! It's great to hear that your first IVF cycle was successful - I really hope everything works out for you with #2  . I think you're right and I will be facing a battery of tests soon enough - it all seems very surreal. I have to admit that part of me doesn't feel ready to give up the single life just yet, but I need to know what I'm facing as my mum had an early menopause in her 30s and I've wanted to do this for as long as I can remember!



pollita said:


> Welcome (again!) 32flavours  I was looking through old posts earlier and we were chatting in the single ladies post back in 2012
> Honestly, once you're over the initial bump of registering with a clinic egg-sharing moves quickly. Once you're matched, it's like a fast slide! After planning in 2012 I didn't have my first IVF cycle until last summer, and now I'm going for round 2.
> Hopefully you'll be accepted and then by the summer you'll be cycling!


Wow Pollita that's crazy!! I'm going to take it as a good sign that our paths have crossed again and we're both considering egg-sharing! I will keep everything crossed for your second cycle  . How have you found the actual procedure? Is it all very invasive or not too bad?



MadameG said:


> Welcome 32! I hope it all goes smoothly and that you'll be cycling in no time. I totally agree about it being a fast ride once you're matched! We're a nice gang on here I think  Xxx


Thank you MadameG! I'm very pleased to be surrounded by all of you on here; I already feel more at ease and like what I'm doing is not completely alien and insane  .


----------



## bevvy82

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well  

Caz- how you doing hun. Sorry to hear you are having a rough time right now with the bleeding but so glad that your little bubba is hanging on in there. Big hugs xxx

Madame - glad to hear AF is on the way out and that you can get ET booked in. Countdown is finally on. Pleased for you that you don't have to wait much longer. Not so happy that those doughnuts haven't got the message and disappeared yet lol 

Pollita- ive learnt that the witch likes to play games when you desperate for her to turn up! Hopefully not too much longer to wait. I'm pleased that your mum seems to be coming round to your plans. Let's hope the support continues  be lovely if you've got her on your side xx

32flavours- welcome to the group hun and good luck on your journey. Is it Bourn hall in cambridge that you've applied for? If so, that's the clinic I'm at so happy to answer any questions you have xxx

Sfj- glad AF has arrived for you and you can get started now  how exciting xx

Sorry can't go too far back as on my phone. Hope all you other girlies are good? 

AFM - nothing to report, clinic put me out for matching a week ago. Not heard anything yet, but still early. I'm so impatient though, I want everything done yesterday lol xxx


----------



## 32Flavours

Thank you so much, Bevvy! I will definitely be asking you some questions. In fact I think I'll PM you now!


----------



## bevvy82

I've just replied to you hun xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just thought I'd check up see how everyone is  I felt a bit like I couldn't comment much as nothing was happening my end but now things are moving I feel like part of the gang again 😀
Can't belive so many of you are going to b cycling at the same time I really hope this turns into a bfp thread ☺
Does anyone know if my profile will be put together on Wed? 
I'm not sure what to expect at all 
So excited though I finally feel like I belong on this thread I'm like a kid at Xmas 😃 xxx


----------



## 32Flavours

bevvy82 said:


> I've just replied to you hun xxxx


Hi Bevvy - no sign of your message in my inbox, not sure what's happened there!

Loopyloo - that's a bit how I feel! Very early days for me but reading all your comments is keeping me going . Hope everything goes well for you on Wed x


----------



## MadameG

Nah everyone's welcome all the time in my books, no matter what stage you're at  

Loopy so fab that you are finally getting going, have you already filled out all the family history questionnaires etc? If you've done everything then I would assume they might start giving your profile out, pending your hysteroscopy? Or perhaps they will wait until after it's done. All will be revealed in a couple of days! Xxx

32 have you had any basic blood work done via your GP, amh etc? Hope you get accepted and onto the rollercoaster soon  xxx

Bevvy I hope your doppelgänger walks into the clinic tomorrow   xxx

Pollita, AF update?! Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

32 flavours thanks for your reply ☺
It is hard with all the waiting and you do have to stay positive the bet thing I did was join this site it has helped me so uch and helped me to stay positive I'm forever telling people about my fertility friends ☺
Thank you I hope things progress quickly for you xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I haven't I reckon that's what will happen on Wed is there anything else that may happen? 
I really don't want the hysteroscopy I'm proper worried as I've heard horror stories 😕 that will teach me to read stories on the Internet lol
I can't wait I'm so excited xxx


----------



## MadameG

Aw bless you, I'm sure you'll be fine  Gosh I can't really remember - I think at my initial appointment we just filled in reams of paperwork and discussed how it all works etc. You've done all your bloods haven't you? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yh I've done all my bloods now  I think the hysteroscopy will hold me up going to see if I really need it as cov said they couldn't see a polyp xxx


----------



## sfj

Hi everyone, 

Pollita, any update yet? Hope af arrives for you soon. 

Loopyloo hope they giving your profile out soon. 

32flavours welcome to the thread.  Sorry it's a little late. It's my first time egg sharing and my first go at IVF. The ladies on this thread are so supportive and helpful. They've helped me no end. 

MadameG, how are you? 

Ladies question for you, I haven't really had much info from the clinic regarding what happens next. Anyone have any ideas? Ive started the pill today and informed the clinic but no idea what happens next. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sfj thanks  I have no idea what would happen next though but I'm sure 1 of these ladies can help you  
Tbf I haven't saved all the money yet as I wasn't expecting our appointment this early nothing that I'm moaning  
I'm just wandering when I have to pay lol but I should find out wed xxx


----------



## sfj

We have paid on the day at our clinic. Just got to pay for the icsI and the **** now I think. It spins my head out with all the info and what's got to be paid etc. It's defiantly a roller coaster of emotions etc. Xxx


----------



## sfj

What clinic are you with loopy? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sfj I'm with cov have you not paid anything yet then? 
It is all so confusing I can have all money by end of March I think I'm just worrying about everything
Definitely a roller coaster of emotions and there is still more to come xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sorry coventry I'm with xx


----------



## sfj

We've paid for all our bloods to be taken, apart from the the ones that test the hereditary diseases. We've also paid for my OH to have his PESA done. We've paid just over £2000 so far. 

Leno that's helped a lot thank you. I can be quite impatient so the closer I'm getting the more I just want it to happen now lol. Hope your well. 

Xxx


----------



## sfj

*Leni  (sorry auto correct on my phone.) 

Loopy I'm originally from the west midlands. Lol. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sfj that's alot to pay already you must be so excited to be getting started  
Are you lol small world ay what clinic are you at now? Xx


----------



## sfj

Excited but really nervous at the same time. We haven't told anyone that we have been matched apart from our bosses at work. 

We are with LWC Swansea now. A big chunk of that was my OH PESA. Poor guy has had to go through a vasectomy, a reversal and a PESA.


----------



## pollita

Wow ladies, I go offline for 3 hours and 3 new pages appear  

SFJ, that is a lot of money! At least OH is on par with what you're enduring for IVF haha

Nope, AF is gone forever. I may send in a search party. I'm guessing it'll arrive next Saturday as that will be 11 days after when I think my "second" ovulation occurred last month. 

I've been in the vets all morning with my poor pup. No idea what's wrong with him unfortunately, he came out in a scabby rash yesterday and the vet is clueless on what it is but has given him steroid injections and antibiotics for a week to see if that helps. Cost me an arm and a leg but he's worth it. 

Then a bit of a downer this afternoon when my ex-best friend (from high school) got in touch to book a newborn photo session with me   It seems I'm not over the grief of my miscarriage as I thought. Our friendship didn't end well 15 years ago and we haven't spoken at all since so I'm sure that's not helping but all I kept thinking when I saw her email was 'why her and not me?' I don't think I'll be taking that booking!

Soon it'll be me....soon...


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sfj poor oh but pollita is right atleast he will have some idea of how much you will have to go through 
Pollita I hope your pup is ok it's mad how much we would do for them and it's must of been a tough time for you after the miscarriage I really hope that this time will be your turn xxx


----------



## sfj

Pollita I have everything crossed for you that this is going to be your time. I hope your pup is OK. I've got two dogs myself, I have one very mischievous one lol. 

I can't even think about the injections atm. I'm sucj a needle phobic, I can't even have a blood test done without squirming in the seat and OH is just as bad lol. 

It is a lot of money but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end if it works. 

Xxx


----------



## pollita

SFJ, have you ever injected yourself before? I have a HUGE needle phobia - it took me a year to go back to my clinic for the blood tests and I cried all the way through it  But I'll be honest, once you get into the swing of doing it yourself that fear goes. Order some EMLA cream online, that will take all the pain away, and you'll be injecting yourself with a smile on your face  

I didn't think I would even be able to do my first IVF cycle - I even asked for the cancellation terms incase I couldn't go through with it (I'm sure my clinic think I'm crazy!) but it really was nothing at all.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita where do you buy the emla cream?? Xx


----------



## pollita

You can get the big tubes (30g, which should be enough for one cycle) online at expresschemist.co.uk. I think it's about £20

You can buy the small tubes (5g, barely enough for two applications) at Tesco pharmacy (probably others) but they will grill you over why you'd it so be prepared lol. I paid about £6 or £8 I think for the small tube but it was just enough to get me through EC (needle in hand)


----------



## sfj

I can get emla cream from work. (Work in a pharmacy), I'm glad I'm not the only needle phobic pollita. 

I'll wait for all the dates now and then I'll stock up lol. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I have to admit I haven't got a phobia of needles but I think I shall opt for the emla cream too it seems the best option 
Afm my son woke up this morning and I have found spots all over him  I think he has chicken pox but he has already had them so off to the doctors we go xx


----------



## Vimto78

Hi ladies, 
Hope you don't mind me posting on here...I literally lived on here when I was going through egg sharing and my further ICSI treatment, and it really was the only thing that got me through the whole process, having the support and the ability to talk freely among other when going through the same thing at the same time! 

Loopy loo - I haven't read back through all the posts, but I did see that you are due to have a hysteroscopy - I also had to have one of these - I had a polyp in my uterus that was only discovered after various scans and a hysterosalpingogram (if that's how you spell the damn thing). They basically said that with a polyp there, there's a good chance a pregnancy either wouldn't happen in the first place, or wouldn't survive if it did happen. The procedure was pretty uncomfortable, I won't lie, but it didn't take all that long - looking back, I think I would have coped better if I'd been sedated, it may be worth asking if that's an option? Otherwise, just dose up on paracetamol beforehand and just lie back and think of the end goal. You will be fine...don't read the horror stories...it's only ever the bad things that appear on Google! I needed another scan after my first round of IVF as they thought the hormones had basically stimulated another polyp to grow on a scan I had afterwards...they didn't want  me go ahead with more treatment until this had been sorted. I had the other scan and it turned out what they saw was just scar tissue from the removal of the original polyp, I then went on to have a successful round of ICSI which resulted in my now 9 month old bundle of absolute joy! 

Ladies, you will all get there, never give up no matter how disheartened you get....it's such a difficult thing to deal with and such an immense roller coaster of emotions. You are all in my prayers xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies hope you're all well. I've been reading a few posts on here but haven't had anything to report so I didn't want to post.

Any who's i hope you're all well.

Pollita I understand how much of a kick in the teeth that must of felt when she asked you.
However lovely it goes to show you're good at your job that she feels no one else could do a better job than you at taking pics. I understand its hard, but take that as a massive confidence boost too lovely. hope your dog is ok. Also I'm so glad your mum is on board and warming up to the side of your choice lovely. Families can be the best and worst thing eh. 
When do you start to get going again ? Xx

Loopy ah finally you're getting there lovely, so happy you're getting somewhere. It won't be long now ) sorry I can't help with what they do at the appointment, my clinic is a bit different and I've not experienced what you're going through lovely. xxx

Sfj unfortunately I was on short protocol so im not sure how different clinics work and how they cycle long protocol. I bet you can't wait to get going. It's always exciting this part ) xxx

Vim to welcome along/back lovely. Are you planning on doing another cycle ? It's so good to hear positive stories xxx

32flavours welcome along, these ladies are fab ! They know their stuff and are a huge huge support too. Without them I'd be in a very dark place right now. Xxx

Madame g not long now lovely, hope you're well, how's the ankles doing ?) xxx

Bevvy hope you're well too lovely. Xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone I'm on my phone and can't go back whilst replying. I hope everyone is doing good  xxx

AFM I just had medical management week before last. Crazy it's taken so long, and I'm on yet another course of antibiotics. That's 4 infections in a month  stupid body but I'm on the mend I feel good in myself. And like clockwork ( wasn't expecting it to be so soon ) my period has arrived today ! So I'm back at the clinic on Friday for a scan and appointment to move forward with our natural FET. I'm excited but bloody nervous too. We are having just one put back in again. Hoping and praying this will stay with us this time  xxx


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks fluttershy, you know what - I'd love to go again, but we just can't afford the £5-6k for a round of ICSI. And at 38, im now too old to egg share again - which I'd happily do again if I could! I count myself EXTREMELY lucky to have what I do, so I think I just need to call it a day now! unless some kind of miracle happens of course! xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi vimto thanks for your reply I am nervous about it but I know it needs to be done I'm so glad you went on to have your baby girl it's nice to hear success stories  I think I'm having a local anesthetic which apparently isn't very comfortable shall we say lol 
Like you say I just need to think about the end result 

Fluttershy it's so nice to hear from you and that you will be having fet soon  I have my fingers crossed that this time it will work for you xxx


----------



## sfj

Fluttershy, very yes cited but nervous.  Just want it to happen now, and could do with being able to see into the future to see if I get my happy ever after lol. 

Loopy hope little one is OK.  

Pollita  how are you today? How's your pup? 

Vimto, nice to hear you got your little girl from a successful icsi. Hope your well. 

Hope everyone else had a good day. 

AFM got a date night tonight with the OH. Cinema and food.    xxx


----------



## sfj

Sorry that first line was meant to read very excited. Lol. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sfj thanks he still isn't well and more spots have appeared and now he says his head and neck are hurting I have phoned 111 and they said he is ok for tonight but I think it's going to be a long night for me 
Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy sorry your little one isn't well, hope you both manage to get some shuteye tonight. Virus' are poo. Good luck tomorrow though! Xx

Sfj we've done the pesa malarkey too, ouch for them! Did you clinic give you no inkling of what to expect when? What meanies. Let me know if you find the crystal ball xxxx

Pollita such a toughie situation. As flutter says, it is a compliment but too bad you are booked until 2025  I think we all have those why not me moments and I think you are totally justified to feel so. It is such a crap journey but you are well on your way to your destination now. Stay strong hun and grieve all those moments you need too   Xxxxx

Vimto lovely to hear a success story  hope you are enjoying it all xxxxx

Flutter good luck on Friday!! Xxx 

Afm scan tomorrow, hope my lining is plumping up - eek! Xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Morning Ladies,

I have so many pages to catch up on since I was last posting in here, so sorry if I miss anyone, it is definitely not intentional!!

sfj - it sounds like things are moving forward positively for you. How exciting that you have been matched!  Keep us updated.

fluttershy - it sounds like you have had a hard time of it  I hope things go well with your natural FET, keeping everything crossed for you   Good luck with your scan on Friday. 

Vimto - hello and nice to see a positive ICSI story as well 

Loopyloo - sorry to hear you little one isn't well. How is he today? 

Pollita - thank you for the tips on the cream. My DH did my injections last time and hopefully he will next time too. I haven't got a needle phobia as such but prefer not to see it going in. Any sign of AF? Sorry to hear about your friend, definitely a shame you are so booked up though  

MadameG - good luck for your scan today. Let us know how you get on 

Hello to everyone else. I hope everyone is ok. 

AFM - not much happening here, I did take your advice though and have submitted the forms to the clinic so just waiting to hear back about next steps. Probably hundreds more forms   We have an appointment in London again a week on Friday to see Mr Ramsay and find out about DH's results and if there is anything he can do to improve things.

Have a lovely day ladies. xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame  I bet your excited for today hope it goes well xxx
Thanks Mrs rl  Hope your appointment with Dr ramsay goes well xxx 
We are going the doctors again his rash has got worse and looks different to yesterday will update when I've been 
Haven't been able to get excited for appointment as I've been busy with the lo 
I haven't touched my college work yet and I have lots to do 
Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy how's your little boy doing? Hope he feels better very soon xx

MrsRL I've heard good things about Ramsey so I hope he helps out  xxx

I'm back on Monday for another scan as it is a bit early to see whether I'm on track or not yet. Come on body, get cracking! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame roll on Monday let's hope it's good news  
Well it is a viral infection he has a temp still and is itchy so off school today then back tomorrow just have to keep an eye incase it goes in his mouth 
Not long until y appointment now I just don't like driving :/ not on motorways in the rain so am a bit nervous xxx


----------



## sfj

Loopy hope your little one feels better soon. Hopefully we won't get rain tomorrow and it will be a little easier for you to drive. 

MadameG poor OH, I felt so sorry for him. The clinic haven't given me any kind of details atm. Just told me they will sort it.out. 

MrsRL, I'm happy that thing seems to be moving forward now. Hope there is something that Dr Ramsey can do. Congrats on getting the ball rolling. 

AFM just in my lunch break, work is doing my head in today. Hope everyone has a good day. Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow it's been busy here, sorry if I miss anyone's posts I'm trying to catch up using my phone and can't read that far back!!

Madameg, roll on Monday Hun! Eek FET will soon be here!

Loopy, sorry your DS is poorly hope he gets better soon,.. Hope tomorrow is a better day for driving!

Sfj, sorry work is driving you crazy! Hope you enjoyed your date night! I stocked up on the elma cream before my injections but after 2/3 injections I got use to it and didn't use them again... I even used clexane and trigger shot without using it!

Pollita, I bet that was a shock having her contact you out of the blue... Don't blame you not going a head with it.... You have to put yourself first!! Any signs of AF?

Vimto, congrats on your bundle of joy... IVF is certainly expensive!!

MrsRL, good luck on your appt!

Fluttershy, hope you're well, good luck with your scan!

AFM, not much to report really, today is cd18 and not smiley face grrr! Before IVF I had smileys on cd15 but I have been known to have them later so maybe my body is still getting in tune.... Debating wether to do medicated or natural... Scared my body might take awhile to get to normal and ruin my chances if I do the natural FET or if I do medicated then clinic will help my body prepare but it's such a longer process!! I'm in 2 minds what to do. Had a discussion yesterday with mum about it and she said natural would be nice as there's no drugs involved! So got some thinking to do!! Oh well back to work tomorrow start getting myself back to normal!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.... Hope you're ok!!


----------



## MrsRL

Loopy loo- thank you. We have met with Mr R once and he seemed really good and quite positive that there is something he can do. Sorry to hear about your little boy, hope he's better soon. I hope your appointment goes well and it doesn't rain too much. What college course are you doing? It sounds like you're very busy.

MadameG - thank you. I hope he can help too. I hope you get some answers on Monday and your body starts to play ball. 

Sfj - thank you, hopefully there is something he can do. Will find out at the next appointment. Sorry work is doing your head in, not good 

Cortney - thank you for the luck  I hope you manage to make a decision that is right for you whether natural or medicated. My body seems to do its own thing a lot of the time, especially when I'm hoping it will play ball  

AFM - I went home for lunch and I have the paperwork through for an initial appointment with the clinic and they want me to have FSH results within 6 months. Is the gp likely to do this test do you think? I will ask but I know my gp was reluctant to do tests before and that was when I was nhs funded so can't see her agreeing. If not I assume I will have to pay the clinic. As predicted we have loads of forms to complete and send back, but nothing about the egg sharing side yet, I assume this and further tests will be discussed at the initial appointment. xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs rl my doctors did my fsh test for me so I don't see why yours shouldn't but I did have the form and bag that they put the blood in to show the doctors. I'm doing my diploma in support in teaching it's great but I don't have alot of free time ☺

Cortney thank you ☺ It's a hard choice whether to do medicated or natural I think it all depends on how regular your body is hope you make a decision soon and good luck with going back to work as it's hard when you've been away for a while but I'm sure you will be fine

Sfj thank you ☺

Afm well I am now officially an egg sharer 😆 my profile is ready I have forms to fill in and I have my counselling appointment in 2 weeks and then it's just a waiting game (after my hysteroscopy of course) 
I just want to say a big thank you to everyone on this site who has been such good support and have helped me to stay positive I'm not sure I would have come this far without you all. I hope that we all end up with our bundles of joy xxxx


----------



## sfj

Congrats Loopy. Hopefully you will be matched soon. Xx

MrsRL, congrats on the appointment. Xx 

Cortney hopefully I can be that brave lol. 

Hope everyone else has had a good day. 

Ladies I have questions, I'm go g to sound stupid now but I haven't had IVF before and I'm confused with some things. 
What is the baseline scan? 
What is a trigger shot?  
Is stimming when I'm injecting the medication ready for egg collection? 
Sorry for all the questions, I think I'm going to have to phone the clinic and speak to them about what happens next, but I thought I would ask you lovely ladies as you have first hand experience. 

Xxx


----------



## pollita

What is the baseline scan? - a scan to check that you're ready to start stims. They check the womb lining and for any cysts etc
What is a trigger shot?  - a shot to trigger ovulation. It forces the eggs to mature so that they're perfect (or as close as possible) for egg collection
Is stimming when I'm injecting the medication ready for egg collection? Stims are the injections to stimulate the ovaries. If you do long protocol you'll do 21 days of suprecur/buserelin to put you into a temporary menopausal state before you start stims (usually menopur or gonal f). If you do short protocol you don't down regulate, you start straight on the stims. 

Hope that helps! I think we are both fairly local so if you ever want a chat in person just let me know and we can talk all things IVF over coffee


----------



## pollita

Cortney, great to see you back! I've been wondering how you've been. Hope work goes well tomorrow, it must be tough after 5 weeks off! How are you feeling?

Madameg, how are the donuts? Lol hope you're doing ok lovely

Loopy, congrats! I hope you get matched quickly and can start soon. Also hope your lo feels better soon. Sounds like a rough time!

Mrsrl, great news on your appointment! 

Hope everyone else is well, can't go any further back on my phone 😂 Afm....nothing. Bloody AF, show yourself!!!! I ended up replying to my "friend" that I was booked up and couldn't fit her in. Haven't heard back. I'm 90% sure her contact was simply to let me know she was pregnant rather than actually wanting to book me. Ah well! Feeling ok about it now.


----------



## Cortneywils

Sfj, it's all mind blowing all this IVF, I remember constantly googling to learn the process of it all! Hope pollita, has answered your questions, don't feel silly for asking them as its all daunting when you get going!!

Pollita, thanks- I can't wait to get the first day over with as 5 weeks is a lot of time to go back, my supervisor rang earlier to check wether I was still ok to come in tomorrow which was nice of him! That's a lovely suggestion of meeting sfj for IVF coffee, it's lovely to have someone to talk to about it! Sorry your old friend hasn't had the the decency to respond to you! She probably wanted some attention- another person to say congrats to her!! Sorry AF has gone awol!! Always bloody typical, I think my AF is going to be bloody late to as my ov tests are only getting faint lines but have had signs of ov approaching so hopefully it'll happen soon!!

Loopy, yay!! That's brilliant news Hun!! Now it should go quick!! I'm to grateful to all you lovely ladies!!


Hope you ladies having a good evening!!


----------



## MrsRL

Loopy - Congrats on officially being an egg sharer  How exciting and I hope it's not long before you are matched. Thanks for the info on your doctor doing the FSH, would you mind me asking how you got the form and bag? Was that from your clinic? I had that before when we were with the hospital but that was when we were NHS funded and now we're private. I hope you manage to find time to complete the work for your course 

sfj - Pollita has answered your questions on IVF. If I can ever be of any help please let me know 

Pollita - Sorry to hear af still isn't here, what a pain! It never does what you want it to when things are planned   Hurry up witch   Glad you're feeling ok about your 'friend' now.

Hi to everyone else.

xx


----------



## sfj

Thank you ladies. I really appreciate all your help and advice and support. 

Pollita, I would like to meet when your free for IVF coffee.  

Cortney, it's a roller coaster of emotions and a lot of information to take in at once. To be honest I don't think the clinic have been the best at communication. I wonder if it's like this with all clinics? 

MrsRL thank you so much, same applies here, if I can help in anyway. 

Thank you again ladies. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy woop woop!!!! 🎈🎉🎊 so exciting to be approved!! Hope your op comes round speedily and fingers crossed you'll be matched in the meantime. Hope your boy is improving poor thing xxx

Pollita naughty AF - how dare she   What was your guess for it turning up after ov number two? Cheeky lady for not replying, people are weird  . Doughnuts are still here, they love me. I'm good thanks, waiting impatiently for et xxx

Cortney hope tomorrow goes okay and it's not too much of a shock to the system! Are you feeling a ok now? I still get really tired   fingers crossed you ov soon, what tests are you using? I've got ones from the clinic today but I've never done normal opks before. On the subject of natural vs medicated we can switch on day 21 to medicated if our bodies haven't behaved during the natural cycle  xxx

MrsRL I think my gp has done fsh for me before. Our clinic only charges £30 for it so it's not too much of a biggie in IVF land. Enjoy the paperwork  xxx

Sfj we've all been newbies once upon a time so don't worry  Pollita has given you some fab answers to your questions, hope things start getting clearer soon, there is sooooo much jargon to learn! xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sfj thank you and don't worry about asking questions I only know so much because of this forum I hope you have the answers you need ☺

Pollita thanks ☺and hopefully it won't take long I'm so surprised it has come round this quickly not that I'm complaining 

Cortney thanks ☺ hopefully as I will be ready to start after hysteroscopy 

Mrsrl thanks ☺ yeah we got them from the clinic I'm not sure whether it changes when you have to pay for everything but if you want to be an egg share it may be free give your clinic a ring. I've not got much coursework left but just need to get it completed now thank you  

Madame thanks ☺ I know it all seems a bit mad as it has been so fast but I'm really happy atm but OH SA came back at 1% morphology so I am slightly worried but nothing we can do

Thank you all for asking how the lo is doing ☺ he still isn't 100% but it is a viral infection but his rash is everywhere and it's getting worse poor thing back to school tomorrow for both of us 

Sorry if I've missed anyone if I have hope your well xxx


----------



## sfj

Just want to say thank you again to all you ladies. I don't think I could've stayed so positive through it all without you all.  Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies hope you're all well. 

Courtney good to see you back lovely, how are you ? It's a difficult decision natural or medicated, I opted for a natural FET because I didn't want to take more meds. But if I have to I will. I have my first scan tomorrow. Xxx

Loopy soon happy for you !! Congratulations on becoming an official egg sharer. I really hope you have the op soon so you can get going lovely. I'm sorry to hear about your little boy, I hope he is on the mend lovely xxx

Sfj as Madame g said, we were all newbies once. It's confusing understanding all the different terms but you will get use to it soon enough. I still class myself as a newbie to it all.  xxx


MrsRL thank you lovely, yea it's been difficult but I'm doing well now though.  As for drs, i'm unsure about your drs surgery, some do some don't. Some drs also prescribe meds some don't I think its a postcode lottery lol. Xxx

Not much to report end, I thought af had arrived on the 1st but then I had no bleeding after that but today again another big bleed and period pains like the 1st grrrr what the hell is happening to my body ? Has anyone else had anything similar happen ? I've got a scan at my clinic tomorrow so maybe they might know more ? 

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fluttershy I wish I could answer your question hun but I can't hopefully your scan will tell you more tomorrow 
I hope it's just your period turning up just a Lil bit different may take another month just to get it all back on track  😊

Afm spent 4 hours at hospital today with lo he had bloods done and everything came back fine but atleast I know for sure now 
School sent him home and told me to take him to doctors and they sent me to the hospital 
Another day where I haven't got anything done lol wer guna av a duvet day tomorrow I think and get some work done ☺ 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Evening ladies 

As others have said I really appreciate your help and support too. I haven't been here long at all but thank you for all being so welcoming  

Sfj - I found my original clinic wasn't great at communication, I'm not sure if they're all the same though as I haven't cycled anywhere else yet. I don't think they realise sometimes how stressful it all is for us. I have found that you often have to chase things up as they're not always the best at communication.

MadameG - we need to sit down at the weekend and fill in the paperwork. This is just the initial paperwork for the initial appointment, I'm sure we will have lots more once we've had that. £30 for FSH isn't bad at all then if I do end up paying. I have found out I don't need it for the first appointment now  

Loopy - thank you, we have now contacted the clinic and don't have to have FSH for the first appointment now  I will ask if I can have it there if the GP refuses and the cost, if any. So sorry to hear your little boy is still poorly and ended up in hospital  Poor thing. I hope he gets better soon and good idea having a duvet day. It must have been worrying for you. 

Fluttershy - I'm glad to hear you are doing well now  It is definitely a postcode lottery, it's not fair really but nothing is in this world  Sorry your body/af is messing you around. I hope the clinic cant give you answers. My cycles sometimes mess around and I have the random odd cycle. Good luck with your scan  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM - I have spoken to the clinic and my FSH isn't actually needed for the first appointment so that gives me time to sort and find out if the doctors will do it etc. I have also changed the date of my appointment as the day they gave me wasn't really convenient to fit around work, so we're now going on 21st March. We've got to pay the invoice and send the forms off prior to this so guess what we will end up doing this weekend   lol. Date night tomorrow, as we are going to the theatre for £1 each with tickets from seefilmfirst. Hopefully it will be good, but you can't really go wrong for £1  xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi ladies

Sorry for being AWOL...

Fluttershy,
Nice to see you back  sorry you have had a rough time lately but glad you have now built your strength back up to get back on it 

Loopy,
Yay to officially becoming an egg sharer... was i right about what your app would entail?

Madame,
Im so confused, what are your doughnuts??

Sfj,
Sorry your little one has been poorly... its horrible to see. Hope he gets better soon.

Mrsrl,
Enjoy date night

Polita, cortney and anyone else ive missed. Sorry my phone wont let me scroll back too far but hope all is well with you all 

Caz,
We keep in touch almost daily but a shout out to you as well.

AFM
Sorry i havent been posting, ive been reading but as nothing is going on, i felt i couldnt really offer any dishy gossip.
DS has cut his tooth, in stiĺl waiting for the other to cut but he is coping with it very well.
To cut a story short, we recently got scammed out of just over £100 as we thought we were taking DS for a modeling shoot, turns out it was all a scam  just a way to get us to buy their pics... there was no modeling agency so i probably wont see that £100 again  im so mad as that could have gone towards my treatment or our upcoming holiday!
I had a call from the clinic and i have my counselling session booked for Monday... its nice to see all os progressing but still a long way off before i actually start.
Ive decided, as painful as it was, to man up and have the scratch again.... may as well seems its our last ever cycle.

X


----------



## MadameG

Hope that is so crap about the scam. My mum fell for the same one when we were kids - and the photos were crap! I've actually done a lot of tv/film extra work over the years and the agencies all do print stuff too. Not one of the agencies charge an upfront fee, yes they do take an annual 'membership fee' out of your first pay packet of the year but that's it (besides their commision). If you don't work, you don't pay. Hope you find a better one soon, PM me if you want my agencies details  hehemy doughnuts are the swelling that I am STILL getting around my ankles after ohss. The compression stockings make it look like I'm smuggling ring doughnuts   xxx

MrsRL it does seem endless, I'm sure I've signed my soul over at some point  glad you can get to the appointment without the blood work too xxx

Loopy your poor chap! What a rubbish time for you both, at least he has been thoroughly checked over for piece of mind. Enjoy your duvet day xxx

Sfj   Xxx

Flutter good luck tomorrow, back on the horse you go  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrsrl  I'm glad your not worrying about the fsh test now  clinics can all be different but I always phone and ask if im unsure x

Hope I know I'm so excited you must be excited for counselling mines the week after lol yh it was so quick got told we need icsi which we knew I have a load of forms to fill in and that was it lol gota figure out what I'm going to write for good will message 😕 x

Madame thank you yep he is off school again tomorrow and will be going back Monday I really hope your doughnuts go soon you must of seen enough doughnuts for a life time 😊 x

I have to admit I'm contemplating having the scratch but as I'm having a hysteroscopy if I have a polyp removed is that similar to a scratch? I certainly don't want embryoscope at nearly 400 that's nearly a full cycle again lol

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Just a quickie til later...

Loopy, they will do a scratch when you have you hysteroscopy.  X


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning!

Fluttershy, great to see you back.....good luck at your scan today    sorry I can't help with your question but it could be your body trying to get to normal....sorry your body isnt cooperating!

Loopy, sorry to hear your ds is poor hopefully he'll be better very soon! Enjoy your duvet day!

Hope, omg bloody scammmers....they will try anything to get money and they don't care who they hurt! But that's brilliant you've got your counseling booked...they offered me it but I didn't feel I need it!

Madameg, I also looked into doing tv/film work years ago,  but got too confused on what agency to use. Sorry your doughnuts are still hanging about they certainly love you! Are you eating or taking anything extra for fet? I'm taking selenium supplements and have bought some almonds ready but I wondered if there was anything else.....thinking of taking l-arginine again.

MrsRL, that's good they don't need the fsh straight away...fingers crossed you gp does it for you! £1 for theatre, you definitely can't go wrong with that.....enjoy date night tonight!

sfj and pollita, hope your both ok!

Afm, not much to report, had my first day back at work yesterday and noticed my ovaries were sore I'm assuming it might be because my body's preparing for ovulation as I've been having lots more cm and it's extra sore as they were very enlarged... hope I haven't gone back too soon, works put me on no heavy lifting for a week.... still getting negative opks but should be pos within a few days judging by cm....can't wait for af!

Off to lunch with a friend later....not sure wether to tell her thinking it maybe too soon as we've got back in touch since last October and only met half a dozen times and haven't seen each other in 10 years.


----------



## MadameG

Cortney sorry you are still finding it ouchy, take it steady hunny. I'm taking pregnacare conception (which I think has arginine in, double check though), selenium plus extra zinc and extra folic acid. We shall see! Good luck with the opks  I'm actually quite honest with everyone that im close too - I prefer the extra support as I think it helps them understand more. I think most people initially think that you rock up for the day and they pull out a turkey baster and hey presto you're pregnant   xxxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks again Madame for the advice 

Cortney, unfortunately, i dont get a choice... if i dont have the counselling, i cant egg share  I dont need it either and to be frank, its a pain in the bum but i have too 

X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies just a quickie as I've just got back, but I'm off out again to pick my Hoover up.

I've had my scan, I've still got retained products, or clingy particles as I like to call it left. Grrrrrrrrr bloody body is weird, that explains the bleeds I had. Anyway i've got to go back to the epu Monday to discuss what happens next. I know what happens next, a flaming d&c as that's what I'm opting for now !

Oh and to top it off cause of the flaming antibiotics I've had I've now got thrush ! Fantastic ! It's like my body is saying Noooooo you're not having a FET yet, I'll even make it irritable for you so you Defo can't have one grrrrrr.

This has been on going for nearly 6 weeks now. I'm absolutely fed up any medication now. My foo has been tampered with by so many people and dildo cams and Christ knows what else. 
How you ladies keep going is beyond me.

Well that's my rant over and done with for today lol I hope you lovely ladies are all doing a damn sight lot better than me  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney thank you ☺ Hope you feel better soon it may take a while for you to be fully back to your normal self after ohss it's alot for your body to deal with just take it easy. I've told most people I'm having ivf haven't had any negative responses as yet most people are really supportive. Some people don't understand it because they have never had to think about it. I've tried telling my 1 friend to go for it as she is single and wants another baby  xx

Hope thanks for that I was hoping that was the case that has saved me £180 now xx

No I too have to have counselling but I don't mind as I know I'm comfortable with my decision took me 18 months to finally decide to take this route it's not something I have taken lightly. But I now know that what I am doing is a beautiful and wonderful thing to help another lady achieve her dream. Atleast if I have any questions I can get all the answers that I need too xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fluttershy I am so sorry that you are still dealing with all this sometimes our bodies can be so frustrating as they take so long to get sorted. I really hope things start improving for you soon so that you can have your long awaited fet.
This is such a long tiring process anyway and with what you have had to go through  I can see why you just want things to go back to normal now
I haven't had to go through what you have but I am too not happy with how many people have seen my lady bits I am dreading the hysteroscopy as it's just all on show 😔 dignity has now disappeared.
Keep your chin up hun you will get there xxxx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies just a quick one to say hope.you've all had a good day. 

I will do personals tomorrow, not.feeling  too good today so food and an early night for me tonight.    

Hope.you.all have a good evening. Xxz


----------



## fluttershy1983

Loopy loo thank you lovely  
I never imagined it to be this difficult. I naively assumed once you are having a miscarriage it all comes out, but sometimes I guess things get stuck.

As for dignity, that's another language to me lol but I think all women that go through ivf sign that away lol.
Hope your little boy is feeling better? I bet you're excited to get going soon. How long after your hysteroscopy do you have to wait till you can start ? Xxx

Courtney hope you're taking it easy lovely. Ohss is a horrible thing to go through. It's weird how our bodies react to different things, and the healing process for anything internal is a lot longer than compared to the outside. Xxx

Sfj I'm sorry you're not feeling very well, hope you feel better soon xxx

Hope everyone else is good  xxx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter, how utterly crap news again. Surely the d&c will be he end of it for you and you can finally move forward. I need my cycle buddy   Xxxxx

Hope no trouble at all  xxx

Sfj hope you feel better tomo xx

Loopy how was your duvet day? Hope you ds is on the mend xxx

Afm I currently have NO doughnuts...hoping they stay away, they've fooled me before   xxxx


----------



## pollita

Flutter, I'm so sorry it's not over yet  wishing you all the best X

Hope, horrible scams! People can be so cruel, stealing others hard earned money. Hope the counselling goes well.

Loopy, hope your lo is on the mend

Madame, how are you feeling today?

Cortney, was work ok? Hope your ovaries are feeling better

Sfj, will message you sometime soon and get coffee sorted for a good old chat 

Hope everyone else is ok (can't scroll back further grr)

Afm......................I said AF would arrive today and....first thing this morning!! I feel like I've been hit by a bus, my entire body hurts and I slept 12 hours last night and the night before and still had to drag myself out of bed (felt as if I'd had 2 hours sleep at best! But i think it's all down to my hormones being messed up on a 40 day cycle 

Clinic Monday for meds, start down reg March 25th and stims about April 8th. Should be having ec about April 25th hopefully.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame duvet day was good it's just now that's the problem he has behaved so badly today it's unbelievable his dad even brought him home early....woo hoo no doughnuts it's getting better

Pollita thanks he is better now as I've said above he is more than better...you must be so excited to be starting 

My lo has been horrendous today really bad he doesn't normal behave badly but today he has been like a different child 8 going on 18 
His attitude is vile apparently I'm a bad mom cuz I won't let him go his nans because of his behaviour plus I'm not with his dad anymore and he has had a go at my current partner so stressful when you have a child with someone else

Sorry to moan guys it's just been a really really bad day for me xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Flutter sorry I missed your post I would of imagined the same as well you don't expect it to go on for that long hopefully after the d&c it will finally be the end of a chapter and the start of a new one ☺ 

I'm not sure when I can start didn't ask but I'm due on 8 days after hysteroscopy so I'm hoping may period would be okay but tbh all depends on when I get matched 

I'm sorry for moaning about my son as I know I should be grateful (which I am ) to have him just sometimes things can get hard
I do look forward to hopefully having another 1 just a Lil worried about my son and the impact on him he really wants a brother or sister but I'm just hoping that he doesn't feel pushed out because he has a different dad it such a worry sometimes whether you are doing the right or wrong thing  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies 

Pollita, that's fantastic now you have dates to start....I bet your excited! I think I'll be having a long cycle this month as I'm cd 22 as no positive opk yet although I do have signs which is good! Didn't have sore ovaries yesterday at work just a few cramps!

Loopy, sorry you ds is playing up I guess kids hate feeling poorly and they get frustrated....hope he feels better soon! 

Madameg, hope those doughnuts are staying away!

Fluttershy, how you feeling hun? Your def right our body takes longer to heal inside....really hope your body goes back to normal and the d&c will help end it hun  

Sorry ladies just a quick one have to leave now for work


----------



## MadameG

Cortney hope works going okay hun xxx

Pollita woooo to AF! At least you finally have a date to get cracking now. Hope you're feeling better, sounds like a rough one xx

Loopy aw not a fun week for you. What a little tinker acting up like that. To be fair, I feel really irritated when I'm poorly and it's only the fact that I am supposed to be an adult that stops me from having foot stamping strops   I think all you can do is make sure he keeps getting one on one time with you and take his comments with a big pinch of salt xxx

Hope everyone else is okay. I've got my scan tomorrow but the opks aren't budging  had a row with DH on Friday and my grandma is very poorly, so I don't think it's helped at all   what will be will be xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Leni I'm so happy you have a date mines the 7th April lol how weird no I can have a general but it will take longer so just want to get it done out the way so prob just have a local I'm dreading it 😟 mines at bwh and it's called stop and go procedure xx

Madame it has been a stressful week I think I was more angry at his dad but it's not worth the hassle of saying anything just try to keep the peace 
Good luck for your scan tomorrow sorry to hear about your grandma xx

Cortney I think he just had a bad day yest he had been loads better today I hope your taking it easy after work xx

My son has been loads better today think he knows he took it too far yest he was mega excited to give me my card and present after work ☺ I really hope all you wonderful ladies get your long awaited bfps so you can enjoy next mothers day with your little ones xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Leni amazing that you finally have a date!! Won't be long until your embies are back where they belong  what a loooooong cycle for you  xxxx

Loopy glad today has been better with your son. Cute with him being excited to give you your card xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I've heard local anaesthetic hurts and it's not a very nice procedure :/ I've found out I will be having a general to have egg collection aswel I didn't know this I've never had a general before. It is mad that it's a day apart I can't wait to just get it out the way now I bet you feel the same we've been waiting a while haven't we xx
Leni have you been told how long you have to wait before you can cycle after hysteroscopy? I haven't got a clue xx

Madame i know he is a good lad just growing up I suppose I bet you can't wait to be pupo not long now xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Loopy - they sedate you at Cov rather thank GA... for us, its not that different really... i think its easier to come round with... either way, you get a lovely sleep x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope thanks I'm glad you have already had experience with cov it's nice to know exactly what's going to happen ☺ atleast it will be pain free as I will be sleeping lol xx

Leni that's good then ☺ I've got to wait to matched though I'm on 8 days after hysteroscopy so atleast I know if I get matched quick that I won't have to be hanging around. You must be so happy that your finally getting somewhere xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies just a quick one as I'm at work and just wanted to wish madameg good luck for your scan Hun!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame how's your scan go? Hope it went well 👍 xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Hiya girls,

Thanks for the love   Nope, my body is on strike. Lining has actually degraded since last week and is looking pants. My lead folly has only grown all of 2mm aswell. Switched to a medicated cycle and am on norethisterone from today for five days. Transfer is now aimed at the end of the week commencing 4th April. Grrrrr! Hopefully I respond to the meds as I have on the actual cycles. Ho hum pigs bum xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Sorry to read that Madame, that's really frustrating xx 
I hope you respond well to the drugs and the medicated cycle does the trick xx 


Hi everyone else 
Sorry for lack of personals 
Sorry I've been awol, I'm finding things a bit difficult in limbo now so not much to report and until I either get to 12 weeks ( 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏) or not, next scan wed and see what the bleed is like now. 

I'll keep following all of your progress and will pop on from time to time xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz having been thinking of you. Have everything crossed so tightly for you xxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I know you want a natural but if the medicated will do the job then go for it I have my fingers crossed for you keep your chin up xxx

Caz good to hear from you and defo keep coming on and letting us know good luck for your next scan I hope you get some really good news xxx

Hope everyone is ok it has been quite a nice day today nice to see some sunshine  can't believe we are in March already though xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, sorry your body is not cooperating,that's good they can change it to medicated...when your next scan?

Caz, nice to hear from you! Good luck for weds!

Loopy,  how sweet of your ds... how is he? Did he go back to school today?

Hope,  hope your ok!

Pollita, how r u? Not long now til jabbing....how's your weight loss going?

Fluttershy, hope your ok hun

Leni, that's brilliant you have your date for your hysteroscopy... really sweet of your dp giving your a card from embies that is so thoughtful! Hope you ok. Work went ok but it was tiring!


Sorry if I've missed anyone it's been a manic day.... came home from work to find out my fridgefreezer has broke so everything is spoilt not sure when it might of stopped working as never needed to go in there yesterday only to get milk for breakfast as we went out for dinner and all the food is soggy.....but on a positive note it broke at the right time as we already had purchase a new one to come weds....so perfect timing!


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey 

Loopy, no problem... if there is anything you would like to know, just ask.

Madame, sorry your body is not playing ball... but at least you get transfer earlier now... do you have to pay of medicated?

Cortney, thats poo about your fridgefreezer but glad its sorted already... just will cost a penny or 2 to refill...

Caz, not long until next scan. Xxx

Hey to everyone else.

AFM - DS is poorly so i havent slept in 2 days... the longest solid kip ive had is 1.5 hours... as son as he realises his dummy has fell out, he wants it back again... not like him to be so clingy with his dummy. Its jard to see them poirly but he is still smiling so thats good.
I had my counselling session today, we went well over our slot as we talked so much. The counsellor said that i was very deep with a wealth of knowlegde which i was complimented by. 
I then spoke to the nurse who said she will now start offering me out to other couples (sounds like some kind of swinging club)...
I doubt i will be matched anytime soon but its nice to know things are progressing.... one thing bothering me is work... after everything that has gone on, i will be going back to work to tell them i will be cycling again... i doubt they will be impressed.

X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney he is loads better today still not 100% I'd say as he still looks a bit ill colour wise. Omg how lucky you had ordered a new one lol xx

Hope thank you  I hope your ds gets better soon glad counselling went well mine is next week not sure what to expect though. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Hope your swinging comment     poor DS, hope he gets better very soon...and you get some sleep! Sounds like your counselling was well worth it. DH is having a bit of a wobble at the mo but he is refusing to take up the offer of the clinics counselling. He was all panicked when we decided to switch to medicated today and my nurse had to reassure him that I can't get ohss again from it. I might just book it and hope he talks... I'm just paying for the medication side of it, which isn't too costly thank goodness (I think we're now over the 8k mark on this journey already   ). Transfer should have been this weekend so it's a few weeks later but it's definitely for the best xxx

Leni thanks hun. We will almost be cycle buddies! Loved your embie card by the way. With a natural cycle you track ovulation as blastocysts go back on day five, plus you are checking the lining is thickening up nicely. My body had failed on both accounts this month as I was no where near ovulation and it should be imminent today. Medicated suppresses the cycle and just thickens the lining up with hrt (I think!) xxx

Loopy thanks lovely. Yes it sucks but it's definitely the best decision this time. Those embryos are too damn precious xxx

Cortney oh no!! I feel your pain - a couple of years ago our microwave, our tv and our dog freezer (we feed raw), all went in the same week! Lucky twist that you had already ordered a new one. Are you going to do a Joey from Friends moment and eat the lot?  xxx

Over here I am wearing socks (rather than compression stockings) for the second day running!! Doughnuts are officially evicted and they better not come knocking again. In crappy news my Grandma sadly passed on this afternoon  hope this cycle will mark the start of a new, happier chapter in our lives xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Loopy

Its just a really relaxed chat about what to expect from egg sharing, how you feel about the donor and the possible child conceived by your eggs etc....
Luckily, as i have done it so many times, ive already thought about it etc. In fact, i was chatting so much she kept saying i had answered her next question already lol.

Thanks Leni... its amazing how your body can still keep going on little sleep, which you will soon learn xx

Madame, 8k?? Why so much on egg sharing??
Yeah, book it... my OH isnt a talker really but once he is in there, he is ok.
Ooooops... sorry madame... i must have read it wrong or forgot! Sorry xx


----------



## MadameG

Hope I'll give the clinic a ring and see when I can book it for. Our tally starts with the vasectomy reversal which was 3k.... X


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol the last couple of days. Been a nightmare.  

MadameG, our tally is coming up for 5k with the reversal too. I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your Grandma. 

Hope, glad the counselling went well. Hopefully you will get matched quickly. 

Loopy good luck for your counselling next week. Hope DS is feeling better.  

Cortney, nightmare about the fridgefreezer breaking. I too have had my washing machine and my hoover break this weekend. 

Leni, hope.your well. 

Caz, good luck for the scan. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

Hi to everyone else I've missed. Sorry if I got anyone confused in he personals. 

AFM the clinic phoned today to double check when I started taking the pill and told me my plan should be done soon. I just want it so start now.


----------



## Bubbles12

God, what is wrong with me today... sorry Madame, i missed the bit about your grandma... so sorry to hear this. I hope you ok x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I am so sorry to hear about your grandma it must be a hard time for you at the moment try and stay focused on your embryos and that should keep you going glad the doughnuts have finally gone xx

Hope oh that's good then not too much to worry about? Are we allowed to know the names of the children born if our children have girlfriends or boyfriends to make sure they aren't related? That's my only worry. Lol I'm glad your counselling went well xx

Sfj thanks yeah ds is getting there was back to school today  Hope your well it won't be long until you are matched now xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

No, its completely annoymous. You will simply be able to find out if they got pregnant or not  some clinics will tell you the sex (when its born) but some wont

X


----------



## MadameG

Hope don't worry about it, my posts are normally long and waffley  Xxx

Loopy we don't get to know names, only the sex and year of birth. A donor conceived child (if they know they are of course!) can find out our name at 18 and prior to this, whether there are siblings at 16. I think that is just year of birth and sex again though. This is the page where you can access all the info regarding donation:

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/egg-and-sperm-donors.html Xxx

Sfj hope you're okay. Can't believe you don't have a plan yet! Hope it all becomes clear soon xxx

Leni thanks lovely  Xxx

/links


----------



## loopy loo1017

So my son and if I have any more children will never know if there person they are with may be there half brother or sister? That's a bit mad tbf xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

How are all you lovely ladies today?? 
I am in quite a good mood today lol but I'm not sure why ☺ 
I have to go into work again tomorrow and tell them I need next Wednesday off for counselling again they aren't going to be happy but I'm not postponing it when I don't need to 

Hope you all have a fantastic day keep smiling ladies 😃 xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies hope your all ok  

Madameg, woohoo for wearing ordinary socks Hun bet you thought you'd never wear them again!! Sorry so so about your grandma  ..

How annoying they all broke in the same week, unfortunately I can't do a joey as the food is too gone it must of been broke at least over night... I use to like watching friends!!

Loopy, glad your in a good mood Hun... I'm not happy at all but will go in to that later!! Don't worry what work thinks Hun think of yourself not them as they think no more of you (sorry feeling strongly against work atm). How's DS?

Sfj, it's obviously a bad weekend for appliances breaking lol! So glad I have one on order!! Hope your plan comes soon Hun!! It's horrible waiting!!

Leni, hope you're ok!

Hope, how's DS? Sorry to hear he's poorly bless him! Have you managed to catch up on some sleep! Glad your counselling went well! Hope work doesn't cause you too much trouble it's just tough if they don't like it!!

AFM, I'm fuming with work atm, as work thinks I've had surgery to have a cyst removed and they know I've also been in hospital, my back to work interview was a joke as my line manager is off sick as well I seen my supervisor and the main manager and all they asked if I'm fine and put me on no heavy lifting for a week... Also just found out today from my other supervisor is that I should of been put on staggered hours so I don't have to work my full shift as I've had an operation... But no ones offered it to me and I'm so tired as we've been so short staffed so I've been running around for the last 4 days on the trot and so tired and ache! Also to top it of is I've got lots of annual leave to take and only have 3 weeks to take it but nobody is sorting it out! I'm beginning to wish I never came back so soon! Also thinking wether to ring the my dr and tell her the lack of support I'm having and to decrease my hours for a while! Other members of staff has staggered hours but not me... So I'm so angry atm! Sorry for the rant!!!


----------



## sfj

Cortney, so sorry to hear work are treating you so unfairly. U go ahead and rant when you need to. Sending you a big virtual  . I hope thing improve soon for you. 

Loopy, how are you? Glad you r in a good mood. I've been in one of those today.  

MadameG how are you today? 

Hope, how are you? I hope DS is feeling better. 

Pollita, leni, flutter and anyone I missed hope your all well. 

AFM my plan came through the post this morning. I'm to start taking suprecur on the 23rd March, I have a scan on the 6th April and if all is well will be starting the gonal f injection. They said that EC and ET should be done week commencing 18th April if all goes well. 
The drugs company phoned me today and are delivering the injection etc on Thursday, then I have an appointment in Tuesday to show me how to administer the injections. 
Sorry for the waffling I'm just so excited and nervous and can't believe it's actually in black and white. Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney don't worry about ranting I hope it has helped you feel better work places are so frustrating some times its always 1 rule for 1 and 1 rule for another I don't blame you for being so annoyed I hope you start to feel better soon ☺ 
Do your work place say if you don't use your holiday you lose it? Mine do and yet there not exactly in a hurry to give it you off either xx

Sfj wow you must be so excited I can't wait to start I will be exactly the same no wonder you've been in a good mood ☺ and that really isn't far away is it xxx


----------



## sfj

Loopy no its all going quickly now. IVF is definitely a waiting game. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks Sfj ☺ on the upside atleast I can finish my college course without having the added pressure of injections and egg collection lol I have to see the good points xx


----------



## sfj

Definitely. Lol. You won't have any added stress then when your cycle comes around. My OH and I have approached each stage once at a time instead of 'looking at the bigger picture' which I have to say has worked really well for us.  Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Afternoon ladies

Madameg, how's it going? Do you have a scan date yet?

Sfj, woop woop on your plan, I bet it seems more real now definitely will when your drugs comes tomorrow....yippee!

Loopy, how's ds? If you've been on long term sick then they'll let you carry so many days over to the next year's! 

Sorry for lack of personal off clothes shopping soon!

I had an interesting chat with my doctor this morning, I told her how I was struggling at work as we've been so short staffed and had lack off support and haven't been offered decreased hours to help ease me into work and that I'm still sore and tired! I also explainedhow physical my job is as I'mconstantly on the go, she asked me if I liked more time off, I said if she could request for me to do less hours, she said she could but if work doesn't agree with it them she'll sign me off sick! I also told her I was worried about time off for fet and she said don't worry she'll sign me off for hospital tests....woop woop! My Dr was Evers so nice to me thought she was a snooty one but my minds been changed about her now, she also said to keep her updated! So I feel good to her her support!

So I thought I'd better ring my supervisor as I know there's no supervisor tomorrow and I explained that the doctor is requesting less hours and she said to give her an hour to ring back as she'll discuss it with the main boss but that was 10.25 this morning and I'll have no idea what time I'll be finishing as I'll have to hope main boss is in tomorrow.... what a nightmare!
Sorry ladies for the big about me post!

On a good note my fridgefreezer came 8am this morning anyone knows when I can turn it on?


----------



## sfj

Cortney so glad your GP is being supportive and will sign you off when you need to be. Bad in work though for not getting back to you. 

I think with your fridge freezer it has to be 24 hours.  

I'm extremely happy and excited. Can't wait for the delivery now lol.  Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks sfj, my supervisor just rang and said she only had a quick chat with boss and I'm doing 4 hours tomorrow but have 30mins annual leave so technically only 3.5 hours woop woop! So will chat with her properly on Friday!!

I bet you're over the moon!! I thought it was 24 hours!!

Caz, thinking of you today, have you had your scan yet?


----------



## sfj

Woop woop on the sheet hours cortney. 

Can hope the scan goes/went well. Xx


----------



## pollita

Caz, been thinking of you - let us know how your scan goes lovely xx

Cortney, so glad that your work are cooperating and that your GP is supportive - it makes a big difference!

SFJ, so glad that you got your plan through! We will be cycle buddies, I start suprecur on the 25th with EC ~25th April  

Loopy, hope work were ok giving you the day off!

Hope everyone else is doing well - I need to catch up properly, sorry for the limited personals!

No news here. I have my drugs and needles, just waiting 2 weeks to start jabbing now


----------



## sfj

Pollita cycle buddies woop woop. My delivery of needles etc comes tomorrow.


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, I bet those 2 weeks can't come quick enough!! Def feel better I have the dr on my side for support!

Sfj, hope your meds arrive safely tomorrow!!

Afm, tested an hour ago and have a nearly pos opk.... So hopefully not long now!!


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Cortney Im glad you have managed to sort out reduced hours at work and that your gp is being helpful.

Sfj good luck in your cycle and everything will finally fly now you are finally getting going 

Polita glad your on the final two week countdown x

Leni hope you are well 

Hope I know we spoke but hope ds is better x 

Loopy glad your ds is better and glad councilling is booked 

Madame so sorry to hear about your grandma
Hope you are ok 

So sorry if I've missed anyone 

I had my scan yesterday and it was much more positive, the bleed at its biggest was 64mm before and right around the sac, now its biggest point it's 28mm and just visible on the side of the sac, it's still there but I really hope it's going in the right direction now.
I was 10 weeks yesterday and baby was measuring 10+3, so that's great too ! 
Got my 12 week nhs scan booked next for 2 weeks today. 

Good luck everybody for your upcoming cycles and I pray you are all pregnant very soon


----------



## KDJay

caz thats great news! and 10 weeks is a really good milestone xxx


----------



## pollita

Caz that's amazing news! So happy for you xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, that's brilliant news Hun!! The little baba it's a good size   roll on 12 week scan!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok!! I just done an opk and its pos...yay!! Will do digi a bit later to confirm... AF should be here on 24th March.....yay!!


----------



## sfj

Caz that is amazing news. So happy for you. Xx 

Kd hoe are you, DP and lil Bubba doing? X

Cortney, yay on the post opk. Xx 

Pollita, hope, leni, loopy and anyone else I've forgotten hope your all well. 

AFM had the delivery of the medication today. Soon many drugs. Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz congratulations hun it's sounds like it's all going in the right direction you must be so pleased can't wait until your next scan update ☺ 

Cortney really glad your doctor is on your side makes things easier hopefully now work will be better for you ☺ ds is really good now thank you for asking back to his usual self. Hopefully af will come on time so you can be pupo soon 😊

Pollita work have turned round and said to my mom today that I need to try and not get them for Wednesdays like it's a choice lol but I've explained that I hopefully will be starting ivf soon and that I may need time off. You must be excited to be starting soon the countdown is on 😊

Sfj you must be so excited having all your injections you've finally reached the point you've been waiting for 😊

Afm nearly finished my college course should be done by end of April yay and hopefully I will be matched up soon I just something to start moving now I'm not someone who can just sit around and not be doing something lol 

Sorry if I've missed anyone hope your all ok if I have xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi all 

Loopy,
Great news about your college course. What is it that your studying?

Cortney,
Glad you GP is being supportive, ive always hit lucky with my GP's but i know many that havent. 

Polita, 
2 weeks will fly in... soon you will be PUPO

Sfj,
Glad your drugs have arrived, i bet it feels quite real now. Its all very exciting and the IVF journey is a very beautiful one... i think so anyway.

Madame,
Hope you are ok xx

Caz, we've spoken but Yay again for iccle bean 
Hi to everyone else

AFM
DS is still poorly. He now has a nasty cough and is coughing all through the night, i cant really do much to help except cough medicene but it barely helps  His 2nd tooth has cut as well so he hasnt had a good week and yet he still smiles constantly. 
So, my journey for baby number 2 has started... i started taking my pre-natels today.... £9 for a month... £9!!! Shocking. It ddint bother me on my last cycles but we are completely broke at the mo as i am not getting my maternity allowance now... never mind.
Ive had a bad few weeks with my diet. Keep having cheat days and just messing about. But after monday and tuesday when i ate like a damn right pig (oink) and put on 4lbs (yep, in 2 days) ive decided enough is enough and just to nail this weight... ive done it before, i can do it again! In fact, im glad i ate like a pig as it have spurred me on. I only need to lose about 8-9lbs for treatment and 1.5 stone to get to pre-pregnancy weight... ive lost 2 stone already so time to get my finger out my   and get rid!!!

Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope I'm so sorry ds is still unwell I really hope he feels better soon we forget how resilient babies can be ☺ teething can also be a nightmare  hope he gets through it quickly.
I am training to be a teaching assistant I'm looking forward to it all finishing now been studying for nearly 2 years lol

I'm sure you will lose the weight soon determination will help you get there good luck xxx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Courtneywils advised me to come and join you all.

So a quick bit about me had PID, tubes were removed(one due to an ectopic pregnancy) in 2012. IVF was the only way for us. Started treatment in 2013 and our beautiful DD was born in May 2014. I have loved every minute of being a mum. But without meaning to sound ungrateful I would love to have a sibling for our DD, but now will not get help from NHS so have to look at private, and really need to reduce the cost as much as possible now I only work part time so have been looking into egg sharing. Don't know anything about it really and whether it will be available to us.

Anyway it will take me a while to find out where everyone is, but just saying hello for now x


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies, sorry for the lack of replies. I have been reading but had a crappy week with everything X

Cortney yeah to the opk!! FET will be here in no time - one month till pupo!! Xx

Caz such fabulous news!! Sounds like things are well on the up now   Xxx

Pollita DR is round the corner for you now, all ready for round two? Xx

Sfj yep it is a whole lotta meds. Have you had your teach appointment? I'm a bit behind xx

Loopy a whole exciting year is ahead of you now  xx

Hope sorry to hear about your DS, poor little mite. Are you back at work now? The vitamins are the first step of getting back on the IVF train. Your diet comments made me giggle xxx

KD hope you're good hun xxx

Izzy welcome to the thread  I saw your other post and Cortney answered everything I was going to say. The clinics website has some pretty comprehensive information about egg sharing. Do you know what your amh is/was? Xx

Afm crappy week. Two funerals/memorials in a week are coming up  lots of planning to be done...I should be back next week for a scan on day 1-3, last day of norethisterone tomorrow and then it's just a waiting game for AF xxx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Thanks Madame G

I really can't remember what my AMH was last time it's nearly 3 years ago now and so much has happened since then my brain won't retain that much information now lol.

Waiting games are horrible and. Your desperate to get to a point but everyone of them is worth it in the end. But it's such a hard thing to try and be patient.


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies just a quick one to say hi and ask how you all are today. Hope you all have a good day. 

I will do personals tonight as I'm in work atm. 

Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies  

Izzy, welcome Hun, I know what you mean about brain retaining info as I'm useless at remembering things. Have you contacted CRGW yet? Myself, madameg and pollita are cycling with them do any questions I'm sure they'll try to help as much as possible and same with me!

Madameg, yay last day on norethisterone for you!! Hopefully AF won't take its time to come, what happens after baseline scan??

Loopy, that's brilliant training to be teaching assistant, what ages would you like to teach?? 

Hope, how's lo? Sorry to hear he's poorly, bless him for smiling though that's so sweet! I know what you mean with pigging out since I've had ohss I've been eating crap think it's because I'm feeling sorry for myself as et was cancelled, I did lose 3lbs when I got ill with it but I've put 2 back on which is good as I didn't want my weight in the 7st's so back up to 8st now which is healthier for me... Good luck with your weight loss!! Sorry money is tight for you shame maternity allowance has stopped!

Sfj, yay for meds being delivered!!

Hope everyone is ok!!

Afm, I've told my supervisor that my gp will be signing me off next month as I'll be having more tests (thought I'd give them heads up) which she was ok about it so that was good, but I'm thinking to have the time of for scans and tests aswell as the 2ww so could be 3 weeks off, but Im not sure wether that's too much time to have off!!


----------



## pollita

Cortney, don't go worrying yourself about too much time off  You've said that your job can be quite physical so definitely take the time off to give the little embryo(s) a chance to snuggle in. 

Izzy, welcome to this board - I saw your post in the other board, as Cortney said I'm also with them. They're great, hope you're doing well!

Madame, sorry to hear it's been a hard week   Hope you're doing ok, not long to go now!

SFJ, glad you got your drugs through. I bet it is seeming quite real now! Less than 2 weeks to go for you 

Hope everyone else is well. Quick one from me - I'm sick AGAIN (throat thing now)   and finally closing on my house today so busy busy busy.


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies, 

Pollita, yes feeling very real now. Getting nervous now. Xx

Cortney, I wouldn't worry about taking time off work. U need to do what's right for you and if that means taking the time off I think you should do it hun. Xx 

Izzy, welcome to the thread. The ladies on here haveade me feel welcome and helped me out loads. 

MadameG, we have an appointment on Tuesday to show us how to administer the injections. 

Hope, how is DS? I hope he is feeling much better now. Any news on your cycle dates?  

Leni, Loopy, and anyone else I've missed I hope.your all well. 

AFM no news except that we have an appointment in Tuesday to show us how to administer the injections.  Xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj oooooh you'll really be ready to go after Tuesday! Good luck xx

Cortney it sounds like you have the backup of your GP and you can always self certify yourself for the first week  Id just see how you go xxxx

Pollita Booo you poor thing! Hope you feel better soon as it's almost time for DR!! Are you selling your house? Hope it goes smoothly xxx

Izzy the amh doesn't take long to come back and then you can hopefully get cracking. I only remember mine because I wrote it in a post on here years ago   xxx

Afm last tablet coming up in half an hour, then it'll be time to roll out the white trousers to tempt AF  xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi ladies

No personals tonight as im exhausted.

DS is much worse, i contemplated taking him to hospital a few hours ago. I put him down and half an hour later he started crying... like really crying and arching his back. So i took him into my room and i checked his feet (id but baby vics on the soles to help with his cough so wanted to make sure he wasnt having an allergic reaction). When i picked him up, he just vomed.... everywhere... all over my bed, floor and me. In the end, he was in such a state, he wouldnt let me put him down... i only managed to take my pjs off so im runing around the landing, stark naked... with stinky dried puke all up my arms (the state of me, lol) i just had to call my sister and get her to come over and look after him whilst i cleared up and grabbed a shower.
My bedroom stinks of vom now. But DS has finally settled (for now) and is sleeping in his cot.
I really dont want to moan but im sick of the sight of sick! Out of 7 nights, he has covered me 4 and OH once. He had really bad reflux which was controlled by medication. Ive slowly weaned him off it as his symptoms disappeared but it just so happens he got this cold the day after. So now, i am non the wiser about why he is being sick so much. He has always been a sicky baby but not like this. My gut says it isnt reflux related hence why im riding it out until after his cold has gone.
OH is p*ssing me off as he almost has a go at me if i tell him DS has been sick on the carpet or his cot etc.... like i should know he is going to be sick and make sure he does it in the toilet or something! 
In sorry for the rant. I just wish i knew what was wrong with him 

X


----------



## MadameG

Hope what a tough evening   Cheeky DH though!! Have you called nhs direct or your out of hours gp? He sounds very poorly sick and may be a good idea to get him checked over, even if it's just for your peace of mind xxx


----------



## sfj

Morning ladies, I will do personals later. 

Just a quick question. Is it right that I still have to take the contraceptive pill and do the suprecur injection together for a week? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj I've never done that protocol so can't advise sorry. I would call your clinic if you are unsure on anything at all drugs wise xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies,

Sfj, really sorry hun but can't answer your question as haven't done that protocol.....have you tried dr.google? Not long til tues  you could always ask them then hun!

Madameg, hope af doesn't take too long to come! I'm so relieved to have gp on my side! Thanks for your kind pm.

Hope, oh no poor little ds I totally agree with Madameg as he certainly sounds very poorly and maybe get him checked out to give you peace of mind! Cheeky dh though!

Pollita, sorry you're poorly again, are you selling then? It's good to be busy as time goes quick,.....not long now!

Loopy, Leni and izzy hope your ok.....sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope I'm sorry to hear ds is still not well and I would always give the NHS a call if you are in doubt I always have with my ds. I hope you and the lil guy get feel better soon  xx

Cortney glad your not feeling so stressed about work and if you need time off then nothing they can do  I think I'd work with any age but would stick to primary not secondary lol

Madame how are you doing hun? It's going to be a tough week for you stay strong and keep thinking of your embabies hope af comes on time  I'm hoping it's gets exciting sooner rather than later lol

Sfj sorry I can't answer your question hope your ok tho and exciting times ahead  

Pollita hope your well not long until your journey begins again  

Izzy welcome hope your well  

Afm nothing to report as usual lol really hope that changes soon counselling Wednesday though  xxx


----------



## 32Flavours

Hi all,

Quick update from me. After sending my questionnaire back to Bourn Hall, I've unfortunately been told that they won't accept me as an egg-sharer. They don't state a reason as to why, but I'm assuming it's because my great-grandfather's brother's son had a condition that I could potentially be a carrier for. I guess I was hoping that they might screen me to rule that out, but as it goes it seems egg-sharing is probably off the cards for me.

I'm pretty cut up about it... feel a bit like I'm not 'good enough' (stupid I know) and that I can't even get past the first hurdle. I don't know where to go next - I guess IUI.

I'm also applying to CARE as an egg-sharer, but I'm assuming they will ask for as broad a history as Bourn Hall did so I will be rejected again.

Blah. Not a good start


----------



## pollita

Sorry to hear that 32flavours. Definitely don't let it make you think you will be rejected elsewhere - some clinics are a lot more strict than others. Can you ask Bourn why you weren't accepted? It's worth it, just incase it's something else (I'd think that your relative is too distant for it to count!)


----------



## 32Flavours

Thanks Pollita, that's reassuring to hear. I think it may have been you who told me before that not all clinics ask you to go back that far - so if I can find one that only wants close family I'll be golden  .

I'll definitely make contact with them to get a bit more information. I can't see what else it could have been... my BMI is good (I've been healthy eating since January too so I'm in the best shape I've been for ages). I am overdue my smear but surely that isn't grounds for refusal... hmm.

We'll see!

I'll keep you all updated xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

32 flavours I'm sorry to hear that but don't give up keep trying and it wouldn't be the smear as to why they said no as I've still got to have mine done I have my fingers crossed that you get accepted xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Feeling fed up today it's so hard just waiting and I now have no clue how long I will be waiting as if I don't get matched then I just have to keep waiting until I do they won't allow me to cycle and freeze eggs 
2 new babies will be in the family soon and I'm going to find it so hard to deal with and I just feel angry towards everyone that is pregnant I want to be happy but I can't as I know soon they will have their bundle of joy in there arms and I will still be waiting and unsure whether that will ever happen 
People sometimes do not realise how lucky they are to have a healthy child it's definitely taken for granted 

Sorry for the me post guys but I'm just feeling really low atm xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been AWOL recently and have not posted in here. I will try to catch up with you all but sorry if I miss anyone out.

Hope - sorry to hear that your DS is ill. I hope he feels better very soon x

Pollita - sorry to hear that you are unwell, I hope you feel better soon. I hope it goes well with your house too.

sfj - how exciting that things are starting for you. Good luck with it all 

Cortney - I'm glad you have managed to sort something out with work and that your GP will sign you off. Try not to worry too much about how much time you'll need off, as others have said, see how it goes  Lucky you had ordered another fridge freezer or that could have been a disaster!!

loopylou - good luck with counselling on Wednesday, I hope it goes well. Sorry to hear that you are feeling fed up   I know the feeling, as I struggle to feel happy for people too (one of my friends had a 'mistake' not too long ago which I found hard). Hopefully it won't be too long before you are matched and in the meantime the lovely ladies in this thread can help to keep you sane through it all 

MadameG - sorry to hear you had a crappy week and have two funerals/memorials  So sorry for your loss   It sounds like things are coming along for your treatment though and I hope af play ball. There's always a lot of waiting in this game unfortunately.

izzylizzy -   and welcome  

32flavours - sorry to hear you have been rejected by BH with no explanation. I hope you manage to find out the reason and find a clinic that is happy to take you on  Have you got other clinics that are local to you?

Fluttershy - sorry to hear that you are still going through so much, I hope the d&c works and you can start moving forward and begin your FET.  

Leni -  good news that you have a date for the hysteroscopy and polyp removal   How sweet of your DH on Mother's Day. I get a card from the dog lol 

Caz - so pleased to hear your scan was positive and baby is measuring well  Hope everything continues well for your 12 week scan too   

Hello to everyone else and sorry if I have missed anyone. I hope you are all ok 

AFM -we had our follow-up appointment with Mr R yesterday, and it looks like it will be a while before we will be ready to cycle again as Mr R confirmed that DH has a varicocele and he would like to operate on it to remove it. He has suggested that we try to get this through the NHS so he is writing a referral letter to the GP to see if she will refer us to him to carry out the operation. He seems to think that as we have funded everything privately with Mr R so far that it should go in our favour. If the GP refuses, we will look at funding it privately anyway. Mr R has also put DH on tamoxifen for the next 2 months and will check if this has improved anything too. Mr R seems to think we won't be ready to cycle again until the end of the year/beginning of next year to see a real improvement. It seems like a long time to wait, but hopefully worth it rather than going through another cycle and having the same outcome as before. He seems confident that he can help DH anyway and thinks the op will make a big difference to the quality. We are still pushing through with registering with the new clinic and have an initial consultation in just over a week and I will also need to have tests etc myself to see if I can do egg sharing. I will just have to keep the clinic informed about when I can start, but we want to be on their system ready. We do have a good enough frozen sample that we could use if I need to start sooner too, so will see how it goes. So it looks like I won't be starting anytime soon at the moment, I hope you ladies don't mind me posting in here still? 

Have a lovely weekend ladies  xx


----------



## 32Flavours

Loopyloo - Thanks for your reply; I'm sure it's the family history. I will keep trying! Sorry to hear you've been feeling low - it's completely understandable that you have those feelings though, and you don't have to apologise for it   

MrsRL - Fingers crossed I can find a different clinic! I'm in Bedfordshire, so my best options are really BH or CARE. I understand they're based in Northampton, but also have a satellite clinic in Milton Keynes that would be a 20 min drive for me in good traffic. I am a believer in fate, so perhaps this is just the world's way of saying I should be with them and not BH (although I REALLY fell in love with BH when I looked round). Sorry to hear you've had some delays, but it sounds like it will pay off to hang in there a bit longer. Hopefully your GP will come through and fund Mr R's op


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies. How are you all? Madame, Pollita & courney - when do you start cycles? Can't be long now? 

I had my 20 week scan Friday, confirmed genders again and are definitely a boy and a girl. Work now know that in pregnant and have been very supportive. Well I couldn't have god it much longer I'm huge!!! I look more like 30 weeks!! Babies are both well and nothing flagged up in 20 week scan, their topping and tailing at the moment and they were kicking each other in the head 😂😂 I'm feeling a little more relaxed now, especially as I can feel them kicking but I don't think I will actually believe this is happening u til their in my arms. We move house in 2 weeks, we had no choice as we have a small 3 bed at the moment so we're upgrading to a 4 bed. I've missed chatting to you all

Fay xxx


----------



## pollita

Welcome Fay, I've missed you on this board! Such a shock that you're so far along already, kind of glad time is going fast though  and I bet you are too!

I start down reg in 12 days (and counting!) EC around 25/4. Can't wait! Just hope this cycle has a better outcome. Suddenly got all the worries of the last cycle clouding me - what if I don't respond and it's cancelled? What if none of my embryos make it to day 5? What if it's a BFN or another miscarriage? I guess the worry never ends does it?

Good luck with the move, you'll definitely need 4 bedrooms now 

Hope everyone else is ok - I don't know what the hell I've got/had, either flu or a bad viral infection. Still feeling awful. I'm sure worry and anxiety is helping to flare up these illnesses, been so ill the last year! x


----------



## MadameG

Hiya Fay! Wow that has sped passed. They sound like they are going to little monkeys if they are already kicking each other   thanks for asking after us, I'm currently waiting to transfer my embryos after getting ohss in January. It should have been today but my body didn't cooperate on the natural cycle so I'm now onto a medicated protocol.... I'll get there I'm sure but I'm also worrying that my body won't respond well again   xxx

Pollita sorry you're still poorly. I confess I feel the same - I feel like I'm falling to bits! The not knowing and waiting around has really got to me. Hope you do feel better very very soon lovely xxx

MrsRL thanks hun   Gosh that's a pretty tough verdict from Dr R. Even though it's clearly the right course of action, I would find the added timescale hard to bear. Hope it all works out for you. It's fine by me for you to stick around, I've spent far more time on here lingering than actually cycling  xxx

32flavours how thoroughly pants. I have a feeling that one of the other girls on here got rejected out of the blue for something minor on her form too. I would definitely ask them exactly why it was. I would have thought that if it is something genetic that we know the gene for, proving you aren't a carrier would be good enough to egg share. Have you considered asking your doctor if you can be tested? Say you are planning a pregnancy and want to be prepared? Xxx

Afm I am feeling a bit poo. The flaming doughnuts are back and my big toes are so so sore. I think I'm going to have to get hold of my GP tomorrow (provided I can get passed the jobsworth receptionist gatekeepers) as surely my body shouldn't be swelling up still. I've also been struggling with my vision and the optician says it is because the tear gland isn't able to get enough fluid from my bloodstream (my tear film is almost non existent). Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Sorry for the ranty post, just feel stuck and don't know how to make anything better  xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy sorry I missed you off. It's so tough when it seems like there are bumps everywhere. My cousins wife is due in the next few weeks and it just reminds me that I should have been too. We will get there, it's just horrid waiting around xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just a quick one from me guys what could I put down as my skills? Just had a form come through that I need to fill in and my mind had gone blank thanks xx


----------



## 32Flavours

Thank you MadameG! I can understand if it is because I may be a carrier of this dodgy gene, but I feel like you that surely it's worth getting a test to find out. Not only might it change whether I can egg-share, but I would also like to know for any children I may (hopefully) have. Sorry you're feeling rubbish  I would definitely see your GP to at least get some symptom management. I've had similar problems with my eyes recently and it sucks!

I've just contacted BH - there is nothing on my record as to why it was rejected  so I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back. Ah it's all fun and games!!


----------



## 32Flavours

I've just spoken with BH. I'm now really ticked off   

They basically wouldn't give me a specific reason as to why I haven't been accepted; she said "a consultant looks over everything in great detail and you just didn't meet our criteria, but that doesn't mean another clinic won't accept you". I said I'm assuming it's because of my family history - she said: "well, and things". (What things!?!?!) I said "I'd just like to know if there's anything I can do that would make a difference" - she responded with "well no, there's nothing you can do - you could get screened but it would cost a lot and unfortunately we have our criteria.... and we just can't accept you".

The only other thing I can put it down to is that I'm asthmatic   but who knows.

To be honest I wish I hadn't rung as I'm now even more annoyed about the whole thing  

EDIT: Calming down a bit now. I'll apply elsewhere, but still absolutely puzzled by the whole thing.


----------



## MadameG

32 so sorry that you have had such a rough start on this journey. It seems very unfair that they won't give you a straight forward reason. Do you mind saying which genetic condition it is? Don't if you don't want to though  not all conditions have had their faulty genes completely isolated but I would speak to your GP. I hope you have better success elsewhere xxxx

Loopy do you speak any languages etc? Bit stuck on that one sorry! Xx


----------



## 32Flavours

MadameG - That's what I found most difficult - not being given a straight forward reason - and she seemed to be implying that I may be fine elsewhere. All very odd! I guess they must just set their bar very high. The condition is Friedreich's Ataxia, certainly not something I would want to pass on if I do have a faulty copy of the gene. I'm expecting forms from Care so I think I'll have a look through those, but it's definitely on my radar to speak to my GP about testing. Thanks for your support, means a lot to be able to come here and speak with people who understand x

Loopy - I would put down any hobbies / interests you have and anything you have a flair for. If you do a little google of 'examples of skills' there's some great resources : problem solving, advising people, being thorough, being diplomatic, entertaining others, mediating, multi-tasking! Hope this helps x


----------



## pollita

I'm angry for you too, 32. What a terrible response from BH! They should definitely be able to narrow it down. Oh well, their loss. I'm sure someone else will accept you.


----------



## MadameG

Carrier testing is definitely available for that (after a quick consult of dr Google  ). I think I would ask your GP if they will test you before submitting your forms back to care (gene testing can sometimes take a long time though). Perhaps see if your GP will do your basics of amh, LH and fsh whilst you're there too, then you'll have a head start on the IVF bloods xx


----------



## 32Flavours

Pollita - Thank you, that's good to hear because I thought maybe I was being a bit irrational about the whole thing! I won't let it put me off; hopefully I'll be cycling with all of you before I know it  .

MadameG - That's interesting! The BH nurse implied that it would be difficult to be tested for it - I think I'll make an appointment with my GP and discuss options. It would certainly be a bonus if they'd do all the basic bloods for me!!


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies

I have been reading & keeping up with all your journeys. Hope you're all well?

Just a quick one for 32:
I used to work for a woman with that condition. Her entire family were tested for the gene (so her siblings as well before they had children). It was a simple test & one that their GP carried out for free. Interestingly 2 of her siblings do not have the disease, nor do they carry the gene, despite both their parents carrying the gene. Also - one of her siblings who has the disease has gone on to have 2 healthy children. So even if you do have the gene, and even if your partner also has the gene, it doesn't mean that you will give birth to a child who has the disease. Furthermore, both parents have to have the gene to pass it on - so as long as your partner doesn't have it, and the partner of the person you are donating to doesn't have it, then everything should be fine. So I am pretty sure you will be accepted somewhere else  

Not much news with me ladies - still waiting for June to come to have my FET. 

Madame - how are you finding the FET process at CRGW? Like you they have told me to go for a natural FET, but I am worries af will do a disappearing act like yours did! Did changing it it medicated mean you have had quite a big delay?

Anyway - big love to you all, it's nice to message you all again 

B xxxxx


----------



## 32Flavours

Thank you bethannora! Relieved to hear it is so easy to test for - I've made my GP appointment with my favourite GP (who I'm hoping will take kindly to my situation) for the 24th. A little way off but worth the wait I think . 

Just got to keep my fingers crossed now that everything comes back clear!


----------



## loopy loo1017

32 flavours I cannot understand why they haven't accepted you and as for not giving you a straight answer that's disgusting you have every right to know, well good look for the 24th but with what everyone is saying I think you will be fine you will get there xx

Bethan so nice to hear from you it's just a waiting game all the time lol but it will be your turn soon xx

Madame i think I was just having a down day but thank you hope all is well with you it's not going to be long until you are pupo xx

Mrsrl I'm glad things are moving forward it may seem like a while away but just think this could lead to seeing that bfp I really hope Mr R can improve things for your OH xx

Fay i am so happy things are going well for you you must be excited boy and a girl how lovely good luck hun xx

Pollita, cortney and anyone else who I have missed hope you are all well

Thanks for the suggestions on skills guys I think I have sorted it now just felt like I'm bigging myself up lol felt weird
OH last SA today hopefully lol and counselling Wednesday then just waiting again lol we must all have the patience of saints 
The form I received today was just wanting to know my details so they could update the match list does this mean I'm already on the list? Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi ladies

Loopy - the clinic confused me a little as when i went for my initial consultation, Louise said i was on the matching list. However, i spoke to her last week after my counselling session and she said now that i had had that, i was going to offered out to couples. Luckily, i skip all the genetic bloods etc as ive cycled there before. Im guessing that as there is such a long wait for recipients, they are keen to get you on the list now and sort all the paperwork after.

32 - welcome to the thread, im sorry about BH... its not nice that they wont be straight with you. They refused me too but that was because id had 2 miscarriages.

Madame - sorry that you are feeling poo again. Hopefully you will feel better real soon.. good luck with the receptionist.

Polita - sorry your feeling poo too... perhaps you are Run down and thats why you keep getting ill...

Fay - nice to hear from you, glad you and babies are doing well. Whats your EDD?

Bethannora - make sure you keep us updated with your FET.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - turned out DS had an ear infection. Apart from being slightly chesty, he has deffo go better. He is on antibiotics anyway but glad he is on the mend.
More problems with work!! They are determined for me not to enjoy my last weeks of maternity! I will never forgive them, ever... not that they care anyway!

X


----------



## MrsRL

Evening ladies 

32Flavours - sorry to hear you have been rejected by BH and they messed you around by not giving you a straight answer     We went to an open day at BH and really liked it, but decided it was a bit too far away for us in the end. I was recently looking at their leaflets when deciding about clinics and their criteria for egg sharing does look very strict compared to other clinics. Another clinic we liked was Herts and Essex, is that anywhere near you?

MadameG - thank you  It will be tough waiting but it means I can make other changes, such as moving jobs and hopefully that will help me to be in an even better place for cycling (I don't like my current job). Sorry to hear that the doughnuts are back  and that you eyes are having problems too. I hope you get it sorted. 

Fay - how exciting that you are having a boy and a girl  Huge congratulations. Lovely that you can feel them kicking too  Good luck with the house move 

Pollita - sorry you are still poorly  You must be fed up with it now.

Bethannora - hello and hope things go well with your FET 

Loopyloo - It sounds like things are moving forward for you  Glad you managed to sort writing your skills  Thank you for your kind words, hopefully things are improved for us and the wait is worth it  

Hope - good news your DS has got better, hope it continues. Sorry to hear work are causing problems though   Don't let them ruin your maternity leave. 

Hello to everyone else  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope I know it is confusing isn't it I've just got to have day 4 bloods done which I've had done already but they want them done there long lol and my cmv and his ones I think o and my blood type should be done Monday next week if af plays ball and counselling Wednesday so hopefully I can get offered out too sounds suggestive haha ☺ I'm so glad ds is on the mend it takes its toll on everyone when they are ill xx

Mrsrl no problems I just really hope you get the answers you need ☺ definitely stay on here and keep us informed xx

Best get my good will message wrote later whoops totally forgot i think i will do it in bed xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Totally messed up my forms lol was meant to be in capitals I forgot so I shall have to ask for more and write them there 😯 such an idiot sometimes xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies sorry I've been awol for a few days, I haven't had much to post but have kept checking up! Still haven't got much to report only just praying AF is only 9 days away!! Sorry if I've missed any posts trying to catch up lol!

Loopy, hope you can get another form, I'm terrible at filling out forms always terrified of making mistakes! Did you manage to fill out your skills? Good luck for your counselling session tomorrow... Another step closer!!

Mrsrl, hope you're ok, hope the gp can help refer your oh   saves paying out for it. 

Hope, sorry work is being a pain, they never seem to think of their workers! Glad DS is getting better!

32, I'm sorry they've rejected you Hun, awful that they couldn't state reasons why... Oh well another clinics gain! Hope your gp will do the tests for you!!

Bethan, lovely to hear from you!! Hope June comes round quick!!

Madameg, sorry the doughnuts are back - they certainly love you, it's strange they keep coming back! Hope the gp can help. Any signs of AF?

Pollita, sorry your poorly! Hope you're looking after yourself! Not long now until DR!!

Fay, nice to hear from you! Glad work is being ok about it.... Congrats on you little boy and girl that's so cute!! Hope the move goes well!

Sort if I've missed anyone out I can only go so far back!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, just saw your post on fet march/April, that's brilliant af has come yay! What happens now?


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted lately. 

Cortney, hope AF turns up on time and your next cycle can get started. 

32, sorry you've been rejected by the clinic. I agree with the other ladies you should definitely look into different clinics though. 

Hope, good to hear DS is getting better. Sorry that work are being useless again and not supporting you. 

Bethan not long to wait.

Fay good to hear your success story and congrats on having one of each. 

Pollita hope your feeling better hun. 

Loopy good luck for your counselling tomorrow. 

Madame sorry those doughnuts have reared their ugly heads again. Hopefully they will go quickly and the GP can help. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope your all well. 

AFM, I had the injection teaching today. It wasn't as bad a's I thought it was going to be. Roll on next Wednesday.  Xxx


----------



## 32Flavours

Thank you all so much for the support - you've all made me feel a lot better   onwards and upwards! 

MrsRL - I'm hoping that's the case (that their criteria is stricter) I suppose in some ways it gives me more hope that they couldn't pin one specific reason. Maybe they'd filled their monthly quota already haha. I fear that Herts and Essex would be a bit far for me (35 miles) although I know people travel a lot further. I've just spotted Cambridge IVF; I hadn't heard of them before so I've sent an e-mail off requesting some info. I've also applied to Care Northampton/Milton Keynes. I suppose I'm only talking 10 miles difference to Herts/Essex compared to Cambridge - are you undergoing treatment with them at the moment? I don't want to write anything off!


----------



## MadameG

32 glad you are positive enough to keep trying  my clinic is 80 miles away, I feel it's really important to pick a clinic that 'sits right' with you, as you have to put a lot of trust in them to go through treatment xxx

Bethan hiya stranger! Lovely to see you back. Shan't be long until your FET is here. My AF didn't go missing, but my lining did! I think my hormones are still rather battered from ohss and things being rather tough outside of fertility at the moment. At least we are able to switch if we start off as natural xxx

Sfj glad the teach went well, when do you start jabbing? Xx

Cortney I have a scan tomorrow (day three) and I think I start hrt plus suprecur then. One more week ish for you  xxx

Pollita are you feeling better? Hope the house stuff is getting sorted xxx

Loopy if you have neat handwriting surely they'll let you get away with it  xxx

MrsR glad you're being so positive about being able to make the changes in the meantime - waiting isn't easy! Xx

Hope your work are meanies   My company is currently having a mega paddy about the minimum wage increase, which in reality means that the people at the top will probably have to miss a round or two of golf a year. Way to make those at the bottom (who actually sell and make them money) feel valued...

Afm I didn't call the GP in the end as my doughnuts had gone back down and my toes hurt a lot less. Today after a 10 hour day they are sore again...oh well, just going to lump it and then they can give me extra love when I have my bfp   Scan tomorrow, please please please let my body play along this time   xx


----------



## MrsRL

32flavours - no we're not with Herts and Essex but we attended a few open days and liked it there. We felt it was a bit far for us though. We also looked at Care Northampton with a view to going there and MK, but felt that it wasn't for us. Have you visited any open days? As MadameG said, it's important to pick a clinic that feels right for you. For us we didn't want what we had with our first clinic and that included travelling to London, which wasn't for us. We signed up for what we thought was a local clinic and then it turned out that they were partnered with a London clinic and so we had to go there too. I hope you find a clinic that feels right for you  

Cortney - thank you  hopefully we can get the funding. I hope af arrives on time for you. 

Loopy loo - sorry to hear that with the form. As MadameG said, hopefully you can get away with it if they can read your writing  

Sfj - glad the injection teaching went well  

MadameG - no waiting isn't easy, but happy to do it if the outcome is good  Good luck with you scan, hope it goes well  Keep us updated!  

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, good luck with your scan today


----------



## 32Flavours

Good luck today MadameG!! Keeping everything crossed for you   . How do you find journeying 80miles to your clinic, and have your work been okay about it? It's a concern for me because I have two jobs, and one is shift work so if I'm on an 12 hour day it's going to make my life a nightmare. I think I'll have to take holiday with that job anyway when/if I do cycle.

MrsRL - It's always nice to hear a recommendation on a clinic; I may well explore the Herts & Essex as it really isn't THAT much further from me. I had a quick look at their forms online too and liked that everything was laid out very clearly. I've been to opens days at Care Northampton and BH, but this was a couple of years ago now. Practically the satellite clinic in Milton Keynes would be best for me, but as you say it's about more than just practicalities! It's funny, as much as you think you've got it all sussed out but when you actually start everything becomes a lot more complicated . I would also find a commute to London far too much I think. Thanks for your advice  .

Back to work today after a lovely week off - boohoo!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick 1 from me had counselling was 50 minutes late after accident on motorway never sat still on the motorway as long as I did today lol
Got to have another cancelling session as she said she likes to do 2 and with this being our first time as well 
I asked loads of questions and she has to get back to me on a few hence the second session was good to talk about it all though

Madame hope your scan went well xx

Hope everyone else is ok will do personals later xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hey gals,

Loopy sounds like the counselling was really beneficial for you  hope you get the answers that you're looking for too. Sod's law with the traffic! Xx

Flavours the m4 has become rather familiar but we're lucky in that DH is on the road a lot so we can tie it in with his customer visits. I work part time and am also fortunate in having a mostly supportive manager who lets me switch days at short notice. OHSS did throw a spanner in the works though as I had to take three weeks of sick leave as I was just too poorly to work. I'm sure you'll find the right clinic for you  xxx

Thanks for the scan love all   It went well - lining down to just over 1mm so I start the suprecur and elleste solo tonight. There was a larger cyst - unsurprisingly in the same place as my lazy lead folly from last month - and also one that the nurse said could be an endometrioma? Trying to put it back out of my mind and hope that it has vanished by next time, as it's never been spotted before xxx


----------



## sfj

Congrats madame. Won't be long until your pupo. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame yeah I enjoyed it cleared a few things up 
I'm laughing about it now but was a nightmare lol so glad things are going well for you  I bet you can't wait to be pupo xx

32 flavours going back to work after time off is hard I live in birmingham but I travel to coventry for my treatment I was at bwh but wasn't happy there so moved and I'd totally agree that you need to be at a hospital that suits you are you are happy with I'm so glad I moved even though I have to travel further xx

Mrsrl I got a new form today so will type it up now lol I think you have to stay positive if you don't have that and hope then there's no point you seem like a very strong lady I hope you finally achieve your dream xx

Sfj you must be so excited I can't believe how quick it has come round I got told today it more likely that I am going to have a 6 month wait  not happy but what can I do xx

Cortney hope your well when is af due now? Yeah I filled out my skills lol finally figured out what they were ☺ xx

Hope is your ds better? I enjoyed counselling today but got told that I could be looking at a 6 month wait gutted xx

Bethan hope your well xx

Leni not long until our hysteroscopy now ☺ nervous but excited Hope your well xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone hope your well xx


----------



## sfj

Loopy it seems to have taken ages to get to this point. I was told in January that there weren't any recipients at my clinic. I thought I was going to have to wait months. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long though hun. 

I'm getting nervous now thinking about wether it's going to work or not. Trying to stay positive. XX


----------



## Bubbles12

Madame - yay! Glad the ball is finally rolling!

Loopy - a 6 month wait from now? So your only just on the waiting list now? I had a feeling that this was the case from what Louise told me the other week.
6 months will fly by and to be honest, they could get some1 in tomorrow tht needs egg that only fit to your discription... so its more like up to 6 months (the way i like to see it, lol) xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope no i think I was already on the list because I had a form to fill in to give details to update the list so I must be on there but I haven't had my cmv test yet having that next week. Think the doc said I was on it from the last appointment I made sure I asked lol but I've got my hysteroscopy in april so I have some time anyway hope all is well with you. Yeah I think that's how I will look at it too lol xx

Madame try and stay positive hun I do understand though as it is so worrying that it won't work I keep thinking that myself but I'm sure in the end we will achieve our bfps ☺ I've heard (can't remember where) that's fets can be more successful I really hope this is the case for you xx


----------



## 32Flavours

MadameG - So glad the scan went well  . It is always worrying when something unexpected springs up, but there is a good chance that whatever she saw will have disappeared by your next one. Definitely not worth letting it bring you down xx

Loopy - It's great you had such a positive counselling session, sorry to hear about the six month wait though! I'm sure they're just giving you the worst possible scenario to avoid disappointment and frustration!

I've just had my forms from Care arrive in the post. They're very different to the BH ones, and now I can't decide whether to just fill them, whisk them back and hope for the best - or if I should delay and get my genetic testing done first. Decisions, decisions!!!!


----------



## pollita

Hello ladies! I'm finally feeling well enough to sit at my computer to type  

32, tough one. I would be inclined to apply first, because if the genetic tests come back with a result it's not likely to affect your application - your choice is still to declare it or not, or to get a clean result from genetic testing and reapply anyway. Hope that makes sense. Good luck! I hope you do get accepted  

Cortney, from my calculations, you should be PUPO in 3 weeks right? How exciting!

Loopy, glad that your counselling went well, you're on your way now, hope the wait isn't too long for you

Madame, great news about your scan! You'll be PUPO so soon!

sfj, glad that the injection teaching went well - it is super easy once you actually do it yourself. 6 days to go for you!

Bethan, lovely to see you again! June will be here before you know it  Bet you can't wait!

Hope, MrsRL, everyone I've missed (sorry!) hope you're all doing well  

AFM not much. I start DR a week tomorrow and I'm SO EXCITED. Just getting over another bug, house went through last Friday and that's about it. Once I get a-jabbing time will fly I'm sure.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita yes!!! Seven day countdown!!! Glad the house sale is sorted and that you are getting better. I sooooo hope I will be pupo soon, hoping that there are no more obstacles in the way   xxx

Flavours oooh that's a tough one. For me, I'm quite cautious as legally we have to tell the clinic if there is anything in our family histories, this is off the hfea website:

"Can donors be sued for any reason?
A donor-conceived person born with an abnormality could sue their donor for damages if it is proven that the donor had not told the clinic relevant facts about their or their families medical history when they donated.

This is why it is important to tell the clinic where you donate of any inherited disabilities, or physical or mental illnesses that affect you or anyone in your family."

I think that I would apply if it doesn't get onto the family history bit yet, as you'll have to 'pass' the initial amh tests first to become an egg sharer most likely. If it does get onto the family history bit then I would include it and put a proviso that you are happy to be/pay for the genetic testing covering that condition. Or see if your GP will organise it for free first, if it's only going to delay it by a week or so anyway xxx 

Sfj it does play with your emotions, but keep visualising that first drive home from the hospital with your precious bundle  xxx


----------



## sfj

Madame that was a lovely message. I cried. Lol. I've been so emotional lately. I think it's to do with the pill tbh. You will be pupo soon.  

Pollita glad your feeling better now, and the house went through. Not long for you now. 

32 I agree with the other ladies I think you should apply first. 

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well. Xxx


----------



## 32Flavours

Oops haha sorry guys - I think I must have made my previous post a bit confusing! I'm definitely going to be honest with the clinic don't worry; I'm just debating whether to fill the forms in now - rather than waiting to get tested by my GP so that I can *hopefully* rule out that I'm a carrier. Originally I thought it was best to get myself screened so that I could (with a bit of luck) tell them I don't have the gene, but now I'm leaning towards just filling them in and seeing what they say. I would have thought that it wouldn't be a huge issue because they have to do a genetic screen on me anyway - but then again BH didn't accept me so .

MadameG - Yes, you could be right, if I add a proviso that I'm happy to be tested/pay for it that might help. The form does ask for genetic history, but it also allows me to rule out so many other conditions (whereas the BH form was a lot more limited). I'm hoping the fact they have MORE information will go in my favour... or is that   

Pollita - Glad you're feeling better! I think I understand what you're saying... that if I'm refused because of the risk, I could reapply after genetic testing to rule it out? It really is a minefield, but ultimately I have to be straight up and if they don't want me then I'll just have to seek out alternative options. 

Sfj - Thank you   I hope your treatment is a success xx


----------



## foreverastudent

Hi 32flavours

Sorry to intrude as it were but I have been following this thread for a while and I read your posts about your family history, the kind of genetic screen they do for egg sharers would not pick up the kind of mutation you might have. They usually only do karyotyping that looks for large abnormalities where as you need a specific test to pick up FA. I work in genetics hence the random knowledge   good luck with the new clinic though!


----------



## MadameG

Flavours, I wasn't meaning to say that you were going to lie, so so sorry if I wrote it sounding like that!! In my head I thought it was helpful to paste off the hfea but clearly that didn't come across well!! What you've just replied is actually kind of what I meant and also was meaning to say (as foreverastudent has written too) that they would need to do a specific test for that syndrome. I think you have a good plan set up anyway - apply and see what they say  xxx

Sfj your reply made me well up!   xxx


----------



## 32Flavours

Foreverastudent - Hi   you're certainly not intruding! Ahh that's interesting, hmm  it's so difficult to know what to do for the best... I think I'll make a start on the forms (there's a lot of them!) and see where I am by the time my GP appointment rolls around next Thursday. Your job must be really interesting; I appreciate your random knowledge hehe  xx

MadameG - Haha, sorry I think I got confused! My brain must be fried from returning to work - clearly need the weekend to hurry up! You came across absolutely fine; I was just thinking 'oh my god, they must think I'm a terrible person and that I'm going to lie'  . Yes the whole thing is making my head spin, I think I'll stick with the plan and   xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies hope you're all well  

32, hope you're doc appt goes well and that they can test you hun to rule it out!

Pollita, so glad you're feeling better   a week today hun on good Friday you'll be jabbing. Glad your house went through ok!  If my af cycle goes back to normal after this long one then af should be here 24th the should get surge cd15 ovulate on cd16 then et 5 days after so just after 3 weeks....can't wait to be pupo!

Sfj, hope you're ok. Def try to stay positive hun!

Loppy, glad things are finally moving forward for you! Really hope it doesn't take 6 months as you've been waiting enough hun! Glad you found counseling helpful!

Hope, how's ds? Hope you're ok

Madameg, hope the cysts does a vanishing act hun....how's the doughnuts hun?

Mrsrl, Leni, kmurph and bethan, hope you're all ok....sorry if I've missed anyone hope you are ok!

Afm, nothing to report really other than I've had af cramps so hopefully she's on her way!


----------



## kmurph83

Hi everyone,

Sorry, not been on here for a while, looks like there's some new faces. Hope everyone's ok. I never did get a recipient but they're going to start my treatment anyway and freeze half of my eggs for a future recipient. Got all my drugs now and had my planning meeting so I'm ready to start on Day 1 of AF. It's due in theory on 3rd April but usually a couple of days late and last month was 11 😁 so who knows??.

Going to start reading back now and trying to catch up with you all!! Xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all.  

Just thought I'd pop on here to see how you're all doing. Glad to see some of you cycling, or waiting for cycles. I'm 27 weeks now and things are going well. Nearly in the 3Rd trimester and still have a moment daily just to let it sink in that it actually worked for us. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your upcoming cycles xxx


----------



## MadameG

Wales I've been thinking of you, glad it is going well for you. Is it flying past? Xxxx


----------



## kez26

Hiii Ladies   I'm back 
Sorry I've been away for a while, I hope everyone is well and hiiiii to all the new faces 
I find it so hard to catch up with everyone on here when I've gone AWOL for a while  

Awww massive congrats Wales, thats awesome  

MadameG - How are you doing?

Kmurph - bet you can't wait to get started 

Pollita - congrats on the house going through!!

Cortney, 32, forever, sfj, loopy & hope I hope you guys are getting on well (sorry for everyone I've missed I'm trying to read back but confusing myself lol)

AFM - After thinking my egg share journey was over, I thought I would try one last clinic before fully funding! SO I've been to The Lister and had my scan, AMH and other bloods done and everything is a lot better... At CARE my follie count was 6 and AMH was 8.1... Both of these retested at the lister 3 weeks after CARE and found out my follie count is now a massive 20 and AMH is 15.4!! I'm a bit shocked by the improvement but obviously happy  Thursday gone we had counselling, more bloods and semen test (which is fine) so now just have to wait for the blood test results and my GP to send a letter to confirm I'm good to go... Not long to wait now but trying not to get too excited as I know we are a long way off still xxxx


----------



## pollita

Kez, amazing news! So happy for you  

Wales, wow, 27 weeks already?! Glad things are going well 

Kmurph, great news that you're able to go anyway. I can't remember, are we are the same clinic (in llantrisant?)

Hope everyone else is doing well! 6 days to go (I'm bouncing in my seat with excitement haha) and I'm having a celebratory chinese tonight since I have to be on my best dieting behaviour when cycle starts (should have been all along but oh well!)


----------



## Cortneywils

Kmurph, that's brilliant news not long at all til you start!

Wales, so nice room hear from you! Congrats on your growing bump  

Pollita, I'm too getting excited of starting again soon! I think April is going to be a bfp's month!  Enjoy your Chinese tonight!

Kez, woop woop! Thanks fantastic news....yay! You have a busy week but hopefully not too long til you start!


----------



## pollita

Cortney, I hope and   that April is a very lucky month for us all! Eek, excited beyond belief for you and Madameg to get pupo'd!

TMI perhaps, but I think all those vitamins I've been taking are doing something - HOLY OVULATION BATMAN!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita your body is saying check out my surges, just you wait till I'm on overdrive  come on April Easter eggs!!!! xxxx


----------



## 32Flavours

Kmurph - That's great news! What a brilliant suggestion from your clinic, I bet you can't wait to started  

Wales - Congratulations! I hope everything continues to go well for you - so many exciting times to come!

Kez - Hello! Thanks for the welcome - so, so happy to read you've found a clinic to egg-share with and wow what an amazing change in your results!! 

Pollita - Don't blame you for having a cheeky chinese   wishing you lots of luck with this cycle  

Cortney - Good luck - fingers crossed April is the month for you! 

As for me - I've just completed all the forms for Care and returned them, so now it's a waiting game to see if I'll be accepted. I've sort of come to terms with the fact that there's a large possibility I won't get to egg-share, and have started making my plan B (which is to get my bloods done and see if IUI would be a viable option). But hey, it's not over until it's over!


----------



## kez26

Thanks 32Flavours,

I hope you don't mind me asking but why don't you think you will be accepted by CARE? I only ask as I wasn't accepted by them due to my follie count and AMH but heard the lister aren't as strict so went there, my Follie count and AMH were both retested within 3 weeks (within the same cycle) and both have increased.

I was so disappointed when I wasn't accepted to Egg Share, but it is defo worth trying other clinics. The good thing about the Lister is treatment is free, which is helpful as I have to travel around 2-3 hours to get there. 

Good luck with your application xx


----------



## 32Flavours

That's interesting to hear Kez - you must be over the moon! I live in Bedford and there are direct trains into London, so maybe I need to start facing up to the fact that I might have to travel a bit further to get things moving. I have heard of people's counts increasing before, how does that all work? Are there factors that can affect it?

On the one hand I want to keep my hopes up that Care is a different clinic and may accept me, but on the other hand I don't want to be too crushed. Personally I don't have any issues that I know about - I haven't had any fertility checks, but also no real reason to think the results won't be okay. Illness wise I'm all clear too, just mild asthma that started in adulthood - but my family history is what makes me think I won't be accepted. My grandmother's brother had Friedreich's Ataxia and the potential is there that I could be a carrier - so I just assume on that basis that most clinics won't consider me. I applied to Bourn Hall but was refused there - although they wouldn't specify why (which I found odd). 

You're right, it's so disappointing when you're told you can't egg-share. It's also been hard on my parents, as my dad for instance feels it's his side of the family's fault that I can't go ahead due to the risk of this gene etc. Of course I don't think like that all, but I can see why it raises these emotions for him and feel really bad about it (I bought him a cake yesterday to cheer him up haha). I suppose I naively thought that I'm 30 (fairly young) and healthy so there wouldn't be a problem...


----------



## kez26

I've PM you 32Flavours  xx


----------



## sfj

Morning ladies hope your all well. Sorry I haven't posted, been a nightmare weekend. I will do personal's tonight. 

AFM I start suprecur injections Wednesday morning. In other none ivf related news, my poor dog has to have surgery today for a haematoma in her ear. I'm really not.looking forward to taking her in.  

Hope you all have a lovely day ladies. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies, apologies for being quiet. I have been reading but the funeral knocked me sideways really...

Kez that's such wonderful news about your amh!!! So hope you can get rock and rolling very soon xxx

Sfj sorry about your doggy, hope she recovers quickly. Give her a squish for me. My dogs ear swelled up something chronic last year - it was an inch thick!! Luckily for her it settled really quickly and didn't need the op. You're so close to jabbing now too  xxx

Pollita your countdown is well and truly on!! Yeah!!!!! Xx

Flavours I hope you get some good news soon and that everything is hunky dory with your forms xxx

Cortney how long till AF now? Xx

Leni and Loopy not long till your ops, is it? Xx

Afm the estrogen goes up a dose from tonight but frustratingly it looks like I've come down with a UTI   Dip strips showed signs of infection but it's weird as it doesn't feel like a urine infection, it feels like my ohss has come back. Was really bloated all the way to my groan at 5am this morning as I sat there miserably trying to pee, but it's gone down now. Just soooo much pain again! Oh well, it better shift ASAP xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies  

Sfj, sorry to hear about your dog being poorly really hope she recovers quickly! Great you're starting weds won't be long until ec  

32, really hope Care soon snaps you up hun! Hope your dad enjoyed his cake......yummy!

Madameg, oh no really hope it's not ohss returning! Have people had it return before? Hope it goes soon hun   any signs of the doughnuts? Af should be here Thurs.

Pollita, eekkk!! 4 more nights bet you can't wait to get started, how u feeling?

Kez, yay on your amh results, I bet you're over the moon  

Hope all you ladies are ok


----------



## MadameG

Cortney the doughnuts still keep popping up but nothing like before, my toes are very sore again as they're still swollen. I think it's technically impossible for it to come back without stims. Although my 5am Google shows extremely rare cases of it spontaneously occurring during pregnancy with hypothyroidism, but only during pregnancy never without. Just weird. Maybe it's just a bog standard uti and just feels weird. Bring on Thursday  xxz


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all 

Madame not long left now what date will you finally be pupo? Sorry to hear that the funeral was tough on you I really hope you are feeling better. Can't believe you have a uti as well xx

Cortney it's not long for you either is it? What are your dates? Xx

Sfj hope your dogs ok? It's start day for you tomorrow isn't it? Xx

Kez omg I am so chuffed for you that is great news yay 👍you must be over the moon xx

Pollita things seem to have finally started moving now you must be so excited ☺ xx

32 I still have my fingers crossed that you will get the answers you want from care good luck xx

Kmurph congrats on starting it on seems to be happening on this thread now ☺ xx

Wales congratulations hun I am so pleased all is going we'll not long until you have your baby in your arms xx

Hope everyone else is well if I have forgotten you 

Afm not much to report had bloods done in outpatients today waited 2 hours and not long had a call from the nurse saying they had put my wrong date of birth down so blood group needs doing again. So am booked in on the 4th when I have counselling again then hysteroscopy on the 7th. On the plus side I drove there with my mom today and knew where I was going so that was good for me lol. I have felt so emotional this week angry wanting to cry all because af arrived it has been a nightmare this time. I really hope I don't have to wait long to be matched xxx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies. 

Loopy, my pup is doing well thank you. She is still feeling a little sorry for herself. It is the start of the suprecur injections tomorrow. Kind of exciting.
Can't believe they got your date of birth mixed up, at least you.can have two appointments in the same day though. 

Cortney hope your OK hun l. Any sign of AF? 

Pollita not long until you start. Exciting. 

MadameG, I hope your feeling better and that you will be PUPO soon. 

32 hope you get accepted. Xx 

Kez amazing news for you. Xx 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I've missed your personals. I can only.go so far back. 

Xx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been AWOL. I didn't have much to report before but have been reading when I can  I will try to catch up with you all, but sorry if I miss anyone.

32Flavours - have you heard anything from Care? I hope you hear back soon if not.

kmurph - hello and I hope af arrives on time. It's exciting that things are getting started. 

Kez - great news that you have been accepted at the Lister, you must be very pleased  Brilliant news that your follie count and AMH have increased too 

MadameG - sorry to hear about the funeral, I can imagine it was very tough. What a pain with the UTI! Hope it shifts soon for you.

Cortney - I hope af arrives on time for you.

sfj - exciting with the suprecur injections, good luck with it! 

Loopy - what a pain for you with the DOB, can't believe they got it wrong! At least you can do it on the same day as counselling. Sorry to hear you are feeling emotional and angry with af. I hope it isn't too long before you are match 

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - we had our initial consultation at the clinic yesterday. It went ok but because we have done all this before, there wasn't too much she could say really. She spoke about egg sharing quite a bit and we found out they don't match you anymore, they freeze half the eggs and then match them to a suitable person. I didn't realise this was the case, so certainly learnt something new there. She basically said I would need to have bloods done and have a counselling session and then could start when I want to, as long as I'm suitable for it following the tests. I would need to get at least 6 eggs, which judging by last time should be fine. I thought 6 didn't sound very many though. Is this the norm? She was quite nice, but looked at everything in a very evidence-based way. She didn't seem to know who Mr R was and didn't seem keen on us pursuing this, but we will be. On the one hand she was like that, and on the other hand said she couldn't guarantee that we wouldn't have the same outcomes as before with the drop off rate   That is exactly why we are trying to improve the outcomes! She said that there is no evidence to suggest that improving things increases live birth rate and that ICSI overcomes any issues, but we want to do everything we can as we were told the embryo quality was due to poor sperm quality and this is not going to change unless we do something about it. DH wasn't happy that she reacted in the way she did, as she said we should tell the clinic if we plan to do anything like DH's op, but we're going ahead anyway. I was told I would be on the long protocol this time (I was on short before), as that is what they put most ladies on at the clinic. I knew about this so was half expecting it. I am a bit nervous about it as I have never done the long protocol before, so nervous about how I would react. DH has also been in contact with the doctor about funding his op on the NHS, and she won't refer us so that is the end of that. This means we will have to fund his op privately, but in a way that is good as it means it will speed things up a bit and we won't be waiting as long to cycle again. We are just waiting to hear back from Mr R on the cost. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies

Mrsrl, how odd they've changed it but it's good as you won't have to wait for a match! Our clinic minimum is 8 eggs but prefer 12. I'm sure you'll be fine on the long protocol hun just make sure you drink plenty of water while DR'ing. Sorry dh was refused op on the nhs. Sounds like it won't be long until you start  

Sfj, how you doing have you done your jab yet?

Pollita, gosh not long now hun, 2 more nights.....eekkkk!

Madameg, is it Fri your next scan?how you feeling today?

Loopy, sorry you've had a down week   hope you don't have to wait too long to be matched it's horrible all this waiting round.

Kmurph, kez and 32flavours, hope you all ok

Afm, AF is here....yay! It's quite light though trust it to come as I was changing to go swimming lucky I had Tampax in my bag lol! Rang clinic and have a day 10 scan on 1st april!


----------



## kez26

Hey ladies,

looks like quite a few of you have started or will be getting started soon which is awesome  hope theres lots of BFP's to come 

Mrsrl - that does sound odd but good for you  I've not heard of any clinics only requiring 6, all the ones I've been to have said minimum of 8 like cortney mentioned. I was told if and when I start I will be on long protocol also

Sfj - have you started yet? 

Cortney - woo woo, are you getting excited? 

Loopy - I hope you get matched quickly  

MadameG - how are you feeling?? Hope you're feeling better!!

32Flavours, Pollita, kmurph and anyone else I'm missed I hope you ladies are all well  

AFM - My GP hasn't sent a letter to the Lister yet, going to call them tomorrow and find out where they are at with it. Has everyone else had a letter sent to their GP asking for info? How long do they normally take to send it? 2-3 more weeks to wait for my blood test results, keeping my fingers crossed they are all ok   

xxx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies, hope your all well. Just a quick one from me, got dinner on the go. 

I started my injections this morning. OMG it stung so much. I had a red mark and raised lump for about an hour afterwards. No bleeding or bruising though.  

Hope you ladies are all well and have/ had a good day. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj is that the suprecur (or equivalent)? It has taken my body a little while to get used to them every time, although they still itch like crazy. If you inject it really slowly it's much less painful. Yay for starting though! Xx

Kez my clinic doesn't require a GP letter, give yours a kick up the bum  xxx

MrsR frustrating that they couldn't help but at least you have a plan of action. At the risk of throwing a spanner in the works, have you considered just doing imsi instead as it gives the embryologists a much superior view of the sperm. Although the op may give you a good shot at a natural miracle instead... Xxx

Cortney woop to AF! Yay!!!! So excited for you xxx

Loopy aw lovely, sorry you're having a rough time   At least you are finally moving forward with egg sharing. Here's to a much happier year  xxx

Afm two more sleeps until the scan. The uti has vanished so either the antibiotics were absolute magic or it wasn't one at all. Either way I'm so hoping pupo is round the corner now     Xxx


----------



## pollita

Re: GP letter, I had to have one Madame. How strange they picked on me and not you 😂 The clinic sorted all mine out though. I just told them who my doctor/surgery was at the first appointment and by the time my bloods were back the GP had replied to say she didn't have any concerns about me egg-sharing or having IVF. My GP is brilliant though and doesn't hang around so I guess it varies. 

Hope you're all well!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita that's interesting. Maybe when I started with them you didn't need it? Bit late now anyway  have you got all your meds ready?? xxx


----------



## KDJay

Kez - the lister write to ur gp and then just need to respond to say no reason why u can't egg share , I called my gp asked them if they had received lister letter and made sure the responded ASAP , even collecting the letter myself and giving to the lister to make sure I knew it had been actioned


----------



## 32Flavours

Hi all,

Just a quick one -

Exciting to hear so many of you are starting treatment, sending lots of positive thoughts your way   .

Sfj - Ouch! Fingers crossed it will all be worth it in the end though  

MadameG - Good luck with your scan!

Kez - I hope your GP sends the letter off ASAP so you can move one step closer!

AFM - Off to the GP this morning (better get a move on actually!!!) to see if they will run any of the tests for me and to ask about this pesky gene business x


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

So glad everyone is getting going soon ! 

Good luck to everyone starting FET or cycles soon xxx

I'm just popping on with great news 
I had my 12 week scan this morning, my worrying bleed has GONE! 
Everything looks good with baby ! 
I'm so happy and wanted to share with you all and thank you for all the support the last 4 long cycles and endless waiting xxx
I'll be keeping track on here to see all of your good news these cycles  and always pm me anytime.

Caz xxx


----------



## kez26

Hi ladiessss,

Caz - thats amazing, congratulations  xx

32flavours - How did it go at your GP? 

MadameG - that was good then, wish the lister didn't need it either lol.. I hope your scan goes well  

Pollita - lucky your GP is good 

Sfj - gosh I'm really not looking forward to those injections lol

KDJay - Oh that was good then, I actually took the letter from Lister and handed it in myself to my GP as well. Did you have to pay for them to do it or does the lister pay for it??

AFM - I called my GP today and the letter has been typed up but they won't send it until I sign one of their consent forms (even though I did one with the lister) and they have received payment for which they sent an invoice, not sure if the lister are meant to pay for this or me. I'm a lil confused


----------



## pollita

Was just about to pm you Caz - AMAZING news! So pleased for you. Wishing you a happy, healthy and relaxed 6 months xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz welling up with happiness for you, such amazing news        keep in touch lovely xxxxx

Kez normally I have to pay my GP for private refferals, it's around £25 at mine xxx

Flavours how did it go?? Xxx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies hope your all well. 

MadameG, yes I've started Suprecur now. It really stings and I get a raised red patch for about an hour afterwards, and itching lol. Hope your well. Has your cycle started? 

32 I'm hoping it works. Hope.your well. 

Caz amazing news. So happy for you. Happy and healthy pregnancy to you. Keep us updated. Xx 

Kez they're not too bad. Buy emla cream and it doesn't hurt as much. Xx 

Pollita, how are you hun? When do start your injections? 

Cortney, kmurph, leni and loopy and anyone else I've forgotten hope.your all well ladies.  

AFM, nothing new to report. I used emla cream today and found it not as bad. Forgot to pick it up from work for my first injection. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj I have my second scan of my medicated FET tomorrow - praying and wishing for a nice chunky stripy lining     Glad the emla cream helped, I still haven't got round to ordering any xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just a quick one as I'll be leaving for work soon!!

Madameg, good luck at your scan today!!

Pollita, eekk!! Today's the day!! Are you excited??

Have a good Good Friday!!


----------



## pollita

Yay, finally started suprecur! VERY excited, cortney - couldn't wait to do it 😂 It feels great now that I'm actually doing something productive. Next stop is baseline scan 2 weeks Monday. Going to try to lose another 10lbs by then. 

Hope everyone's well - not got much battery left on my phone so will pop in later xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Yay pollita   so excited for you! Goodluck on the weightloss, how much have you lost so far?


----------



## KDJay

Hey ladies , I can see that there is lots of new faces here too and lots of ppl cycling which looks great! 

Been reading lots of your posts but not posting as much. Just wanted to come on and share our news that we have had our 16 week scan and we are having a baby girl!!! We are over the moon and happy that so far she is looking good, only three weeks till the 20 week scan so fx all will be well. I also find out soon if my recipient was successful from my eggs in the bank - fx for her too! 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## trina123

Congratulations kd and caz so happy for you xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, that's amazing so happy for you, please keep us updated   congratulations hun!

Kd, wonderful news to you and dp, please also keep us updated....congratulations to you both  

Hope you ladies ok have a lovely easter/weekend


----------



## KDJay

Thank u Courtney and Trina


----------



## pollita

Cortney, how long do you have now roughly? I'm getting so excited for you!

KD, lovely to see you again - glad everything's going well, and congratulations on the baby girl! I can't believe you're 16/17 weeks already

Madameg, how did your scan go?

SFJ, how are the injections going?

Kez, I didn't have to pay for mine, but each clinic is different so I'd check. Between professionals regarding your health nobody should have to pay, but if anyone does the clinic should really bear the cost I'd imagine. 

Hope everyone else is ok - I'm struggling today so no more personals!

DR is hitting me hard this time. Needles are fine (not even using emla cream yet!) but I'm absolutely drained today - struggling to keep my eyes open. Looking through my blog I had similar symptoms last time. Totally worth a little(!!!!) fatigue without a doubt but I'm not getting much done  I'm feeling great otherwise, just from actually getting something done about this IVF stuff.


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies, 

Pollita, injections are going good. I can't say I've particularly had any side affects from them as yet. How are yours going? 

Kd good to hear about your little girl. Congratulations.  

Madame how did the scan go? 

Sorry ladies just a quick one from me. Leni, loopy, kmurph and anyone else I've missed hope your all well. Xx


----------



## KDJay

Thank u ladies, so lovely to see the thread moving on and lots of cycling going on xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, so sorry it's hitting you hard this time Hun hopefully days will fly by! EC will soon be here!! I think if body bak to normal I'm hoping about 2 weeks to go!!

Sfj, glad jabs going well!! Won't be long!

Hope all you ladies ok!

Happy Easter!!


----------



## MadameG

Hiya beauties, 

Cortney only a few more days till your baseline    Xx

Pollita bleugh dr is horrid for me too, hope that stims takes the side effects away for you, when's your baseline again? So exciting that you are finally cycling again though! Xx

Sfj when's your scan hun? Glad your jabs are going well for you xx

KD wow that has gone so quick! Such lovely pink news for you. Gosh you're almost half way to meeting her. Hope DP is doing well xxx

Trina, flavours, Bevvy, Bethan, Kez, MrsR, hope you're all doing good lovelies xxx

Sorry for the lack of posts, I had just a hint of signal over the weekend at the memorial. It was extremely tough but much needed and it was lovely to spend time meeting people from all walks of my cousin's life. I felt relieved that the natural fet didn't work out as I think I would have been panicking over the amount of stress my pupo body would have been enduring too. Anyway, scan went really well (thanks for asking ladies  ) and et is scheduled for Friday! Ahhhh! So hope that the embie thaws nicely and this now four month cycle will have something very positive to show for it   xxxx


----------



## sfj

Madame baseline scan is 6th April. Got my brothers wedding this Friday so got to think of a reason why  not drinking. 

So excited for you for Friday hun.  Xx


----------



## kez26

Hiii Lovelies xx

SFJ - Hope your scan goes well  x

MadameG - I'm good thxxxx... ohhhhh how exciting... fingers crossed for Friday x

pollita - to be honest I think its ridiculous that a GP will charge to share MY info.. Just a way to make a bit of money I suppose. Sorry to hear DR is effecting you as much as it is, hope it gets better x

KD - congrats thats awesome news, bet you can't wait to meet her   x

32flavours, Cortney, Trina, Caz & anyone else I've missed I hope you are all well  xx

AFM - nothing new to report for now. About 2 weeks to go till I get my last blood test results, don't know why I'm feeling so nervous about it   probably because something seems to go wrong at every stage so far but trying to stay positive.On the plus side I'm going to kidnap one of my god daughters tomorrow, shes a lil cutie xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey ladies been quiet here  

Kez,  how did the kidnapping go lol? I hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you hun  

Pollita, how you feeling? Is DR'ing getting better for you?

Madameg, is et still Friday? 3 more nights  

Sfj, enjoy your brothers wedding! Mmm not sure how you can get out of that one can you not say you're on antibiotics/medication, so hard when you're in this situation.

Flavours, how did it go at the gp's?

Trina, kmurph, kd and caz and to anyone else I've missed hope you're all ok


----------



## MadameG

Sfj I would say antibiotics too. Or drive there instead  xxx

Kez hope you enjoyed yourself  xxx

Cortney yes indeed - eek! Xx

How you all doing girlies? Xx


----------



## butterfly2016

Please is anyone online that I can talk to? It's an emergency. Xx


----------



## butterfly2016

Please is anyone online that I can talk to? It's an emergency. Xx


----------



## MadameG

I'm here, what's wrong hun? Xx


----------



## kez26

hiiii lovelies,

Butterfly - Are you ok, hope you get to speak to someone x

MadameG & Cortney -  the kidnapping went well, we had a good day loool  xx

OMG.... Can you believe the letter and report I had to get from the GP cost me £30!!!!!!!!! To share MY info!!! Absolutely crazy, I was not impressed as I thought is was going to be £15 and was thinking that was bad enough  

I hope everyone is well and having a good week xx


----------



## bevvy82

Good morning ladies,

Hope you are all well! Ive been stalking the page regularly but havent had anything to contribute as had nothing going on with me! I'm playing catch up so please forgive me if I forget you xx

Butterfly - We havent spoken before but hope you are ok. PM me if you need to!

Kez - Thats awful. Everything is a money making scheme these days its ridiculous! Not too long to wait til your blood tests are back. I think its one of the worst waits as everything depends on those coming back normal but you will be fine!! 

Cortney - I see you are due a baseline scan soon  hope it all goes well! 

Madame - Sorry to hear youve had a bit of a tough time  hope you are ok! Im so excited for you that you are having ET tomorrow eeek! Best of luck my lovely. Have everything crossed for you xx

KD - Congrats lovely that you are having a good pregnancy and how exciting that you know you are having a little girl! Do you have any names in mind? x

SFJ - Hows your jabs going? hope that arent too bad!

Pollita - lovely to see you are cycling - when are you due to have your baseline?

Caz - Im so pleased that your bleeding has settled and that you can finally start to enjoy being pregnant! xx

Sorry if ive missed anyone - Hope you are all ok!!

AFM- I have been matched up and due to cycle again soon. I have to go on the pill when my next period starts to sync me and my recipient up. So will be cycling in May time. Will be having the scratch again and also two different lots of progesterone so im hoping it will be 3rd time lucky!! 

xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy good to see you back lovely and thanks hun   Fab news that you've been matched, I hope you're feeling excited! I've also added a cheeky cyclogest from a leftover box to go with my lubion, I'll have to confess if it's a bfp to get more! Xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone

I keep up to date with how you are all doing, 

Madame ( cycle buddy !) good luck for tomorrow xxxx
I was taking the cyclogest with the lubion too x
I've got cyclogest left so I'm still taking it just in case it's too early to stop 😂
When I run out next week I'll stop 😂

Bevvy so glad you have been matched 🎉
3rd time lucky 🎉🎉🎉

Cortney good luck on your scan soon xx

Kez terrible !!! £30! Unbelievable ! 

SFJ hope jabs are going well 
Good luck for scan x

Polita so glad you have started! 
hope jabs are going well x
Everything crossed for you Xx

Butterfly hope you are ok x 

Trims hope you are good x 

Anyone I've missed I apologise 😀


----------



## MadameG

Caz I'm just terrified of not having enough - it's such a tiny vial!! How are you feeling now? Xx


----------



## Caz2424

Madame Hi ! 
I think it's very strong though the lubion, since stopping it I've noticed I feel a lot less bloated. 
Also in previous cycles I had my progesterone tested as low, this last one I started on it and my levels kept coming back as fine and high. I had them checked 3 different times too.
I'm so excited for you xx 😃😃😃😃😃😃

I'm good thanks it's sinking in that I'm
Pregnant but the worry continues... Lack of symptoms etc 😂
Booked a private gender scan for 3 weeks time so counting down the days for that now 😀


----------



## MadameG

Wow that's so exciting!! You'll have to let us know how it goes. I hope you're managing to enjoy some of it despite the worry.

I'm so hoping to complete our cycle buddy trio. I have got fairly sore boobs so I definitely think it's working much better - I didn't have them on either of the fresh cycles but it is one of my normal luteal phase symptoms. Keeping super positive for tomorrow     xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi all! 

Caz, wow what do you think you're having? Good luck with the scan let us know how it goes!!

Madameg, hope all goes well tomorrow!

Bevvy, great to see you back- congrats on being matched, may will soon be here!

Kez, that's a rip of price- I guess it's all money making in this world now. Glad you had a good day with your niece.

Pollita, how's DR'ing going? First week over now second one nearly beginning!

Butterfly, hope you're ok, pm if you need anything!

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## pollita

Hola muchachas!

Cortney, hope you're well and counting down the days  

Caz, fantastic news, still beaming for you - can't believe you should find out in 3 weeks if it's a boy or girl - crazy!!!

Bevvy, welcome back! How are the wedding plans going? Hope your future SIL isn't causing more trouble! Great news on getting matched and the ball rolling already, lovely

Kez, it's ridiculous! Oh well, just a means to getting forward I suppose. 

Madame, GOOD LUCK for tomorrow lovely!!

Butterfly, hope you got your questions answered, don't be afraid to ask us or message us if you need some help with anything - most of us have been there and may have the answers for you. 

SFJ, hope your jabs are going well, when is your baseline scan booked for?

Hello to anyone I've accidentally missed, hope you're all ok!

AFM, 7 days of DR down, only 11 days to baseline scan now (a week monday). Generally doing ok, DR is making me very tired but I've resisted a nap yesterday and today which is a change form the past few days! Getting quite a lot of abdominal aches and mild pains which I don't remember having before - has anyone else had these?


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita- wedding plans are going well thank honey  SIL to be had calmed down now and behaving herself lol. Just can't wait to get restarted again now! I don't remember if I got cramps n stuff during DR. Probs normal as various things going on down there eh! Very exciting when you actually get started  

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita thanks lovely! I had some cramps and twinges during my second DR - felt like my ovaries were miffed that they were being switched off  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just a quickie on my way back!!

Fastest in and out the clinic ever lol!! Normally they're 40 odd mins behind!! My lead follie is 10mm and lining is only 4mm but she said that's good if I normally ovulate on cd16, she said my body seems to gone back to normal after the ohss!! Back in for a scan tues to see how much they've grown so hopefully start poas soon lol!! Also I can use my pessaries from fresh cycle if I want to!
Xx


----------



## pollita

Great news, Cortney!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney woop woop! Pupo in no time for you. Sorry I missed you hun xxxxx

Ladies I am pupo again! One little day six embie on board. It hadn't expanded back out to its full prefreeze size of 4/5 (it was still a one   I didn't know they sucked the fluid out to freeze them), but it looked good none the less. Otd for me is the 14th of April, looking forward to seeing a flurry of bfps on here again very soon! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, yay!! That's fab news Hun!! I'm glad it thawed lovely for you!! They also asked at the clinic if I wanted 1 or 2 put back and I said they recommended 1 when I was having fresh transfer... Also asked how many they'll thaw and she said it may be a couple but they can thaw one and if didn't make it they can thaw another one if needed!! Will I chat to the embryologist beforehand to chat to about it as I wanted to do what you did and only thaw one!! 

Fingers crossed for you!!

Pollita, thanks Hun, sorry you're getting abdominal pains I don't remember ever getting any.... Don't think I had a side effects from it!! Hope it goes soon


----------



## MadameG

Cortney thanks lovely  yep they called me yesterday to discuss it all. I'm sure you could ask to speak to them in advance if you want to plan everything? All of yours are top quality so you'll have the pick of the bunch, whereas mine are all varying xxx


----------



## pollita

Madame, wahay! Congratulations on being pupo  

Cortney, I didn't get any symptoms last time either, this time has been quite rough but may be allergies/sickness by coincidence. Who knows! It's all worth it either way, small price to pay for the cycle!


----------



## djjim22

Still following everyones journeys but struggling to keep up as thread goes so fast but just wanted to say congrats on being PUPO Mademeg, I've got everything crossed that you are going to start off the flood of BFP's!

Pollita - fab to hear you have started cycling again... you'll be PUPO before you know it.xx

Cortney - not long to go for you either.xx

Got everything crossed for everyone. Every single person on here deserves a happy ending as you're all such lovely people! (Or seem to be from a virtual point of view!)


----------



## MadameG

Dj and Pollita thanks so much lovelies    I have everything crossed for us all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Madame- massive congrats on being PUPO gorgeous lady! So pleased for you. Have absolutely everything crossed for you !!   Xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

A quick question for crgw ladies does anyone know the donor sperm coordinators email address there's a question I need to ask her


----------



## pollita

Jodie's the sperm donor co-ordinator. Don't know her email but when I sent my choice through I sent it to their main email and marked it for Jodie's attention. She's brilliant and getting back to you pretty quickly


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita fab idea  

Do you know wether they would know how old the donor is keen to know more x


----------



## pollita

They may do, I'm not sure if they can disclose age or not though. I got a little more information about mine when I was choosing (J said he was a lovely guy and very funny, that he was a proven donor etc) but not sure if age would come into identifying?

Then again, I'm 99% sure the egg recipients are told how old we are so who knows! It can't hurt to ask


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita, I think recipient's are told our age- just got a feeling! J also said my donor is very nice and funny, also well dressed- mmmm wonder if he's the same guy...will you try to use him if he's available still?


----------



## pollita

Yes, I've already ordered and paid for him  The pickings were very slim as most of their donors were at maximum families,  but "luckily" my miscarriage counted as a pregnancy slot so I could still use him. SO glad because there weren't any available that I was 100% happy with and would have had to ship in from America otherwise which is a lot more expensive.


----------



## bevvy82

Morning everyone, 

Hope you are all well 

Leni- would be fab if we can be cycle buddies!! Wedding plans going well thanks hun. So pleased that youre finally getting your op done. Roll on next week  xxx


----------



## kez26

Afternoon lovelies  

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend 

Leni - good luck with your op, keeping everything crossed that it goes well x

MadameG - massive CONGRATS xx

Cortney - I know it's not donor sperm but I'm thinking it could be the same as us donating eggs. I'm sure I remember being told they don't find out how old the donor is until after they get our eggs, I could be wrong though, I'm sure thats what CARE told me and I'm guessing it could be different for every clinic. I think I remember being told they are not given that information before as they didn't want recipient to turn down eggs just because of our age. So I'm guessing you could find out more after  hope that makes sense x

Cortney and Pollita - Wow imagine you had the same donor, biologically your children could be related

Pollita - Glad you got the donor you wanted  hows the pain going? Hope its eased off x

Caz, Djjim, Bevvy, KDjay, SFJ, I hope you are all feeling good and getting on well   

AFM - I could get my results this Thursday or Next Thursday as they said 3-4 weeks.. So I'm obviously hoping it's this week   Apart from that I have nothing to update you guys on.. Just wanted to say hi really and check everyones ok  xx


----------



## 32Flavours

Hi all,

Sorry I've been MIA for a while, I feel like I've missed loads! Wishing all of you well and keeping my fingers crossed that there are some BFPs in here very, very soon!!

AFM - I still haven't heard back from Care. I did some googling and it seems some people wait a month, so I'm assuming this is normal. My GP is running lots of bloods for me, so I'm really pleased about that - she was also very understanding at the appointment, although a bit surprised too haha. Thank you to everyone here who suggested I talk to her though, very glad I did!


----------



## kez26

Heyy 32flavours

Are you waiting for your first appointment?? Which CARE is it? I went to Northampton one, I don't remember waiting that long if I'm honest. Hope they contact you soon


----------



## MadameG

Flavours that's great that you have a supportive gp. Have you contacted care to see where they are with your application? Hope you hear something soon  xxx

Kez fingers crossed you get some good news this week   xxx

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## 32Flavours

Kez - Thanks, yes, it's CARE Northampton. I sent the application form back over a week ago now, of course the bank holiday may have held things up a bit. Did they contact you after that by phone or post? I hope you get the results you're hoping for on Thursday 

MadameG - Thank you  . I haven't checked yet, but if nothing comes tomorrow perhaps I better chase it. I'm not terribly hopeful to be honest, but I would like an answer sooner rather than later so I can accept it and move on if needs be.


----------



## kmurph83

Afternoon everyone....

MadameG congrats on being pupo, got my fingers crossed for a BFP, when's testing day?

Cortney, good luck for Tuesday's scan, you'll be pupo before you know it!

Caz, great news that all is well, can't believe you'll know gender in just a couple of weeks!

Politta, sorry the drugs are making you feel rubbish, hope you start picking up soon, it'll all be worth it!

KDJay, fantastic pink news!!

Anyone I've missed hope everything is going well and things are moving in the right direction for you.

Afm, AF was due today but no sign yet, it's always late though so not a huge surprise, boobs are sore though so hopefully won't be long. Once it arrives I have to ring the clinic then start the gonal-f injection on night of day 1 so things should start to move pretty quickly after that! So strange, I've been waiting for this for so long and now it's practically hear I keep swinging between being crazy excited and utterly terrified!! I don't doubt my decision at all it just all feels a bit real now, did anyone else feel like this?


----------



## 32Flavours

kmurph83 said:


> Afm, AF was due today but no sign yet, it's always late though so not a huge surprise, boobs are sore though so hopefully won't be long. Once it arrives I have to ring the clinic then start the gonal-f injection on night of day 1 so things should start to move pretty quickly after that! So strange, I've been waiting for this for so long and now it's practically hear I keep swinging between being crazy excited and utterly terrified!! I don't doubt my decision at all it just all feels a bit real now, did anyone else feel like this?


Kmurph - I'm not even close to the stage you're at and I already feel like this!! I have always, always wanted children and I can't imagine my life never having any - but I also know (through my job mainly) how incredibly challenging they are and how very different my life will be! I ask myself often if I'm ready to let go of the way things are now, and don't even get me started on the financial / practical implications! Aghhh! Haha. But then I see myself in 20 years without a child, and frankly my life looks pretty empty and unfulfilled like that, so I figure everything will work out. Somehow!


----------



## MadameG

Kmurph thanks hun, otd is the 14th April - a whopping 13 days after a 6dt! I'm not a stickler for poas rules though  it is a pretty crazy journey and I'm sure we've all felt like that at some point. It'll absolutely fly by for you now - you'll be pupo in no time  xxx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies, I hope your all having/had a good weekend. Sorry I've been AOL for a while, been a hectic week with family and my brother's wedding. 

I will catch up with personals later. 

Madame congrats on being PUPO hun. 

AFM, I had a phone call yesterday morning g from my clinic and my baseline scan has been put back by 2 weeks. Was meant to go Wednesday but my recipient isn't immunised against rubella, so she has to have the immunisation before we can go ahead. So another two weeks of suprecur jabs for me atm. 

Xxxc


----------



## pollita

SFJ, how frustrating! I'm sorry  I'm sure those two weeks will pass by quick enough though

Madame, only 11 days to go! You can do it 

Kmurph, hope AF arrives soon so you can get started! The wait is terrible isn't it?

32, I had such a tough time contacting clinics - none of them wrote back to me so make sure you chase them up. Don't be afraid!

Kez, hope your results come in soon!

Leni, good luck for the op!

If I've missed anyone (probably have sorry, so busy in here now!) hello and hope you're doing well 

AFM nothing new. Pains didn't last more than a couple of days which is good but I'm sick AGAIN. Stopped by the pharmacy and he said I have allergies not a bug, but since I'm about to start IVF  (what am I talking about? I've already started! ) he said to stick to pregnancy guidelines so I can't take anything for it. A little miserable but I keep reminding myself why I'm suffering and it's worth it  Only a week until baseline! Can't believe I may be pupo in 27 days


----------



## sfj

Pollita I'm so glad things are moving foward for you. Those weeks will fly by now and you will be PUPO hun. Exciting times. Sorry your feeling ill again hun. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita those 27 days are going to come storming down now - whoop whoop! Allergies absolutely suck, I find it helps if I keep everything super vacuumed/dusted and giving the dogs a thorough brush! Early hay fever perhaps? Loving the pom-poms, hope that I am going to need some MEGA pom-poms in the coming days    xxx

Sfj how thoroughly rubbish! I hope you're not feeling too bad on the jabs and it won't affect your plans too much xxx


----------



## sfj

Madame I'm not feeling too bad in them. Had a few aches and a few major headaches. We have a holiday booked in May so I'm hoping it will work out before we go away. 

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj I'm feeling crampy, hot and tired....  Does your clinic know about your holiday? I hope it gets completed in time as it can be a little bit of the unknown xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Leni, I'm feeling positive and just hoping for a sticky one. I'm testing daily but it's the last possible day that the trigger can be hanging around today, so tomorrow will be the proper test really  . What day is the op? You've waited long enough!! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi everyone ☺ 
sorry I haven't been on I've got alot going on at the moment I just wanted to say I'm keeping track of all your journeys
Good luck to all who are pupo and all who are cycling I hope it's all good news be lovely to see some bfps ☺ 

Afm I've got counselling today and hysteroscopy Thursday which was all going to be cancelled the other day as my nan was rushed into hospital the other day she's really poorly but she's fighting it so I've chose to keep the appointment plus she has told me I'm not allowed to miss them bless her. As soon as things start to improve I will do personals but my head just isn't with it for now 

Good luck ladies I shall keep following you all
Congrats caz and Kdjay xxx


----------



## pollita

So sorry to hear about your nan, Loopy. Hope you're holding up ok. Thinking of you!


----------



## MadameG

Loopy so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you lovely. Good luck with your appointments   xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, sorry to hear about your nan will be thinking of you and your family!

Pollita, not long until your stimming   ec will be here before you know it....yay! Sorry you're poorly again. Glad you've bagged your donor...would definitely be funny if we picked the same one lol!

Sfj, hope treatment works round your holiday, where you going hun?

Madameg, good luck with the testing!

Kmurph, I know it starts of slow then all of a sudden you're starting, hope af comes soon!

Kez, it's definitely all confusing! Hope results are back this week. 

Flavours, hope you're ok! Hope Care gets back to you soon!

Leni, thanks hope your op will be soon!

Hi to everyone else... hope you're all ok!


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies. 

Madame I haven't told them yet, I will give them a ring tomorro and let them know. 

Loopy sorry to hear about your nan. Thinking of you hun.

Cortney I'm hoping it works around it too hun. We are only going to Tenby so I could really drive back if necessary. It's the end of May though so I'm hoping. 

Pollita how are you feeling today hun? 

Kmurph hope your ok hun. 

Leni, flavours, kez hope.your all well. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Leni thanks lovely. Yes I tested daily last time and frankly wound myself up so much it was a bit stupid tbf. I wasn't actually planning on looking at the sticks until closer till otd this time, but the frer the day after transfer picked up the end of the trigger before I'd had a chance to flip it over   Being a plonker, I'd tested it out on the one step cheapies but they are a bit ambiguous to read at very low levels...so now I'm hooked   Gotta love the 2ww xx

Cortney any progress on the cbfm? Xx

Sfj hopefully it'll be a lovely celebratory break at the end of May for you  xxz


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey ladies just a quick one 

I've just had the scan and I have a brilliant 7.6mm triple lining so it's grown by 3.6mm but follie hasn't grown much.. Going back fri but if no change by cd21 then will be switched to medicated!! 

She says it strange how lining has grown and perfect but follie hasn't...
Also no point in doing opks before fri as it wouldn't grow that much had to be 15mm before I start testing!!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney at least you have one box ticked! Fingers crossed it gets a wiggle on, what cd are you on now? Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea you're right never thought of that!! I'm on cd14 and will be cd17 on Friday, but I ovulated really late last month but normally ovulate cd16-18 with the odd cd26-28.

Cbfm is still showing low


----------



## MadameG

Aren't bodies annoying?! At least you can switch to medicated if your body doesn't play ball (you really need to stop following in my shoes young lady   ) hopefully you won't need to though xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hahaha!   that made me laugh! D said if they switch me to medicated then I'll be on suprecur for 2 weeks, do you know what the next step will be will I be on oestrogen tablets? 

Xx


----------



## MadameG

Oops I actually meant footsteps, unless you stole my shoes??   probably suprecur, baseline, estrogen - similar to a fresh cycle but without the stims xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hahaha! I knew what you meant   I'm hoping my follicle will grow more but not holding much hope, but got until day 21. I'm going back fri on day 17 if no signs of ovulation do you think they'll scan me on Monday day 20 or admit defeat and will give me my meds on fri ready for tues day 21? Wondering wether to book monday off 

Xx


----------



## MadameG

I don't think you can really guess it as there's too many variables. I imagine if you notice the estrogen part of your cbfm stick getting lighter then you'll be on track for transfer. Have you got any unopened suprecur left over from your IVF? xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Yes hopefully I'll get a high very soon, no got none left x


----------



## 32Flavours

Hi all, just a quick one from me as I'm feeling tired and about ready for bed (sad when it's only 9.30 haha).

I had a call from CARE today and unfortunately it's not good news, they can't accept me for egg-sharing . The nurse who called was lovely though and when I asked for more information she properly looked through my form and could tell me exactly why I was being rejected (unlike BH). Apparently because my grandfather and father have atrial fibrillation ("heart disease" as she termed it) and my grandfather also had COPD they can't take me on. I'm a little surprised, as these conditions are not thought to really be genetic, and in fact most people get atrial fibrillation late in life, but I don't feel particularly moved to argue it. I think I have come to terms with it, and to be honest will probably now just pick myself up and look into IUI. 

Thank you all so, so much for your support - it really has been invaluable, and I'm sad I won't be cycling with you in the future but wish you all the very best xx


----------



## Cortneywils

32flavours, I'm so sorry to hear that hun, I'm glad care explained it all to you  . I'm so glad you have a plan b with the iui.....good luck and please let us know how you're getting on.

Madameg, I've been wondering why I haven't been suggest the same protocol  as you, I'm just thinking it's ashame to have to down reg to have a bleed as I have a great lining so thinking it's ashame to get rid of it.....can I ask to do the short protocol or am I too late in my cycle- cd15 today. 

Cbfm still low today  

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I think I was able to switch immediately because literally nothing was happening so there wasn't any point waiting. I haven't seen anyone else switch like that though. You could always give them a call and see, but short protocol starts from day one. You might only be a couple days out and tomorrow could be a high for you too, so don't lose hope hun   .....also, I am fairly confident that my blob attached but has now unstuck, so..... Xx


----------



## pollita

why do you think blob got unstuck madameg? 

Cortney, hope ovulation hurries up!

32, so sorry to hear it was a no but at least they were nice enough to give you an explanation. 

Only a quick one from me sorry ladies. Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## MadameG

Flavours so sorry hun that egg sharing hasn't worked out for you. You do sound like a lady with a plan though and I wish you the very best and lots of success  xxx

Pollita had some good early positives but they've gone to negatives now  all my symptoms have stopped too....I know it's early but I'm not really expecting a miracle (feel free to surprise me universe). Had lots of the familiar cramping, hot flashes, dizziness and mega veiny boobs and they all came to an abrupt stop. Just a gut feeling really. How's DR? xxxxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Sorry for jumping on 

Madame 
don't panic ! Are you 5dp5dt ? 
Im sure I got trigger at 3dp and 4dp at 5dp With a superdrug early test pink dye I got a v v faint positive then gradually at 6dp and 7 do they got more visable ...
You are not out! 

I'm so sorry Flavours 

Good luck Everyone cycling x


----------



## Caz2424

Madame also as Polita pointed out to me, superdrug tests pick up 10 iui, first reponse 15iui


----------



## MadameG

Leni yay!!!! So glad that it is finally done! Speedy recovery   I literally have no idea of trigger vs blob, I've lost the plot I think. xxx

Caz thanks lovely. Mine went negative positive negative...that's why I'm unsure as well as all my symptoms rocketing off then stopping. Still desperate for a wee all the time though....Mine was a 6dt, put back on day five just to confuse things further. AND. THE PLOT THICKENS. Some of the first response tests have got different expiry dates and lot numbers to what the box says. One even had two different types of tests in!! And you can see indents on them before even using them. So now I trust nothing. Superdrug gave me super clear lines yesterday but paler today. xxx

Pee stick police shoot me now.


----------



## pollita

Leni, glad all went ok. 

Madameg that's very strange about the different tests in the box. Where did you get them from?! Id go back and complain. Hold on in there, while its positive (pale or not) it's a good sign


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all 
Thank you for all your kind words my nan is on the mend hopefully fingers crossed she will be home soon again thank you for your support xx

Madame i have y fingers crossed that you have a sticky one in there xx

Cortney hope you seen an improvement with follie on Friday xx

Leni I bet your so happy it's out the way feel better soon xx

Pollita not long left now hope your ok xx

Caz hope your well xx

32 flavours I am so sorry you haven't got the answers you wanted good luck with everything xx

Sfj hope things are well with you Sorry about the delay though xx

Kmurph hope your well xx

Kez any news on your bloods hope your well xx 

Afm I am so behind on college work and feel like this school holiday has flown by haven't even been able to take my son anywhere so I went  and bought him a new toy today to say sorry. Counselling went well Monday as can be as I really didn't want to go with what had happened the weekend but she was happy with everything. I have my hysteroscopy tomorrow  no local or general so am dreading it but atleast it will be over soon. I hope all you ladies are ok xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, try and remain positive Hun, like pollita says you're still getting positives... Crazy about the tests though! You've still got 8 days until otd!! Will keep everything crossed for you  

Pollita, hows dr going?

Loopy, hope your hysterocopy goes well tomorrow... Make sure you rest plenty after!! Pleased the counselling went well!! 

Leni, that's brilliant it's all over with... Hope you're resting!!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I know, I know...   Xxxxx

Pollita already spoke to the manufacturer and I think they're going to reimburse me. Something ain't right there! I bought them from two different websites online (one was Amazon) xxx

Loopy hope it all goes well tomorrow. This time tomorrow, you'll have your feet up and be waiting for that phone call with your match  sorry you've had such a tough week, let the good news roll xxxxx


----------



## kmurph83

MadameG, try not to drive yourself to crazy with testing and stay positive (although I'm sure I'll be exactly the same!)

Loopy, hope everything goes well today with your hysteroscopy.

Cortney, fingers crossed for follicle improvement tomorrow.

32, so sorry about the egg sharing, good luck with iui, hope to still see you on here.

Pollita, how is the dr going? How long left?

Anyone I've missed hope you're all doing ok.

Afm, AF arrived yesterday so today is cd1, got to ring the clinic in a bit and am expecting them to tell me to start my first gonal-f injection tonight, if that's the case and all goes to plan (fingers crossed) then it should be EC on the 21st and ET on the 26th!!


----------



## pollita

Loopy, glad your nan's on the mend! Hope she's home safe and sound very soon. Good luck today, let us know how it goes!

Cortney, any sign of ov?

Madameg, how were they looking this morning? Any darker?

Kmurph, great news about af arriving. Good luck with the first jab!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM, DR is going ok, but I'm so miserable this week. Hay fever is awful. I've avoided taking anything for it but I think I'll have to take something today (and feel very guilty about it) because I can't breathe, haven't slept or worked since Monday and it's causing terrible headaches. I had a headache for 2 days straight and ended up taking ibuprofen for it last night which is bad enough, not sure which is the lesser of two evils. If I don't take antihistamines I'll be taking ibuprofen + decongestant, if I do take antihistamines I don't need to take anything else. Don't know what to do - none of those meds are good!!

Add to it a huge argument with my mum on Tuesday and she's still not speaking to me (typical) and driving home from my friends house on Tuesday night a stone/rock hit my windscreen and smashed it   I want to crawl into my bed and not come out for a while lol


----------



## kez26

Afternoon Lovelies  xxx

Leni - hiiii  hope you are well 

Pollita - awwwww I hope you and your mum make up soon, not nice arguing with family, especially when you're going through this and not feeling great already 

Kmurph - Woo woo, hope your jabs go ok 

Loopy - I hope today goes well  I'm also behind on college work, just can't seem to concentrate

Cortney - keeping everything crossed for your follie count tomorrow 

MadameG - any more tests done? hoping for really *dark* lines today 

32 - So sorry to hear that  glad they gave you some answers to let you know why. I believe CARE are quite strict anyway as they wouldn't accept me either. Worth contacting another and asking if they would accept you with the things CARE mentioned 

Caz and everyone else I've missed - I hope you are all well xxx

AFM - I contacted Lister yesterday and they are waiting for just one of my blood tests now (chromosome) once that come back they will call me to say my partner can have his blood tests done. By the sounds of it they seem to all be ok as I'm sure they wouldn't have said that if they weren't. But then again I don't want to jinx it, get too excited and risk being disappointed again if they say they can't accept me  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, oh no hun sounds like you're having a rough time off it   hope you feel better hun look after yourself andown hope your baseline scan goes well tomorrow   sorry you've had another argument with your mum hope you make up soon....how she been about ivf2?

Debbie said there's no point testing for lh surge until we see what fri scan shows, but def feel more like it's approaching as starting to feel more wet......sorry tmi!

Madameg, I hope the do reimburse you hun, have you done any more tests?

Kmurph, have you rang the clinic...hope you can start today  

Kez, hope the chromosome results come back ok so you can get started.

Loopy, hope you're feeling ok!

Leni, I'm ok thanks just praying follies has grown alot...how are you?

Hope everyone else is ok!

AFM, I told a work colleague that I had ivf and now I'm doing fet, I really wanted to tell her as we're very close but was worried what she'd say, but she was lovely she even hugged me....so relieved!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all
Just a quick one from me had my hysteroscopy no pain relief lol it did hurt tbh just feeling really cramps at the moment. The good news is though that all is fine with me no fybroids no polyps and everything is as it should be I'm so happy as I'm not sure how much longer I'd have lasted lol 

Will be back later to do personals as I just want to rest up now 
Thank you for all your support xxx


----------



## pollita

Great news, Loopy! Hope you feel better soon. Can't believe they didn't do it with sedation or pain relief!!

Cortney, come on ov  Thanks hun. I hope she comes around too but she does this a lot, gets her back up over something trivial and then doesn't speak to me for weeks/months   She's not bothered about IVF2 at all. Hasn't asked me a thing and whenever I mention it just sticks her nose up and says she doesn't understand why I'm bothering having it, as if I'm wrong. Just fed up. 

I think the hormones are just catching up with me this week. Have done a lot of crying! Apart from you lovely ladies not one person has asked me or shown any interest in my IVF, not my mother, not friends that know. I know people may be scared to bring it up but it just feels like nobody cares. Moan over.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I am glad that we can be here for you sometimes ivf can make you feel so isolated just know that we are here any time you need us and don't worry about ranting or moaning I think sometimes we just need to get things off our chest 
Chin up hun xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Pollita, so sorry you are having such a rough time of it at the moment, I'm sure people do care but just don't know what to say. Have you got anyone close to you who you could confide in and explain how isolated you're feeling? If not then we are all here for you, hope you're feeling better soon.

Cortney, hope ov comes soon.

Loopy, great news, hope you feel better soon.

Kez, good luck for the blood results.

Afm, I rang the clinic and I'd got it wrong, it's tomorrow I've got to take my first jab then bloods on Tuesday and scan some point next weekend. It's probably better being tomorrow to be honest as had a nightmare tonight. The daft dog managed to get his head stuck between the railings in the park and I've had to have the fire brigade to get him out! He's cut his face so got him home to bathe it, turned on a light and the fuse blew! Don't think I would have been in a calm state of mind to inject! Tomorrow has surely got to be better!! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Hiya ladies,

Pollita sorry that you're having such a tough time. I think people just don't know what to say (although I don't know why you're bothering is certainly not on the list   ), but frankly it's no excuse to not provide support. I so hope your allergies do one soon, have you ever had them this bad before? Big hugs xxx

Cortney fingers crossed for a high tomorrow! Good luck for the scan too lovely xxx

Kmurph what an evening!!! I hope you and the woofer are having a much more chilled time now. Exciting for jabbing tomorrow! Xxx

Loopy you are a trooper, hope you have your feet up and the pain is settling xxx

Kez sounds pretty good to me, you'll be on the rollercoaster in no time xxx

Leni   Thanks lovely xxx

Afm no news really. A very shadowy line on the superdrug - could be an evap though I guess? I literally have no idea if there is anything on the frer as the indent is so pronounced, plus I have a mega case of lines eyes. Frankly unless it's screaming pink I'm not getting my hopes up. I don't think I'll ever buy one again after this   time will tell I suppose xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey ladies just a quick update on my scan, not that good follie is only 11mm but she said my endometrium is great, I explained to her I ovulated late in my cycle last month  at day27 so she's going to scan me on mon (day20) if no improvement then I've got 3 options... Hope someone can help me make a decision option 1, is to wait to see if I have surge that late again then if I don't I can switch to medicated next month 2) do suprecur injections on day 21 for 2 weeks have bleed start HRT then hopefully have transfer may 7/9th 3) start norethisterone on day 21 for 5 days have scan on day 3 of bleed then start suprecur and HRT for 2 weeks then have transfer may7/9th

Can't make my mind up!!

Good luck pollita for your scan today!!


----------



## pollita

How annoying cortney, so sorry  I think given your distance from the clinic maybe medicated is the way to go so you're not wasting more money and days off work travelling back and for? I think I'd be inclined to go for the latter two options, maybe the suprecur one. Did they suggest one way over the others?

No scan for me today Hun, Monday is my baseline


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita. Thanks Hun- she said its my decision, I'm so tempted to do the suprecur option as less meds but I'm also thinking what if ovulation is 10 days away like last month but at the same time I don't want to waste another month if my body will fail to ovulate.... My head is spinning.. Grrr! Dam body!!

Sorry Hun, thought your scan was today!! What time are you in Monday? X

Madameg, sorry to hear the tests are being a pain- it's still early days as you're only 7dp6dt... Will keep everything crossed for you! It's so stressful all this  .

It was another low today :-( only got the 10 stick pack so if I'm going medicated then no point buying another pack... 3 tests left!


----------



## pollita

I think it takes our bodies some time to get back to normal anyway after a cycle. I know mine was a little different but my first period after my mc my ovulation was REALLY late, second cycle it was later than usual but earlier than the month before, and this month it was right on time, so just because it was late last month and later (but probably earlier than last month) this time next month you could be right on time. Fingers crossed!

I'm in about 12 or 1pm monday, can't remember now. May bump into you  x


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, yes definitely takes a toll on our bodies- I'll see what Monday's scan says then if haven't grown then I'll do medicated! 

Not long now until you start stimming! Have you had your withdrawal bleed yet? I'm in at 3.30 so will miss you!! X


----------



## pollita

Aw yeah I'll be long gone by then I hope! See what Monday's says, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Yes had my bleed, good job as last time it only arrived a couple of days before my scan and I was beginning to think it wouldn't show up at all!


----------



## Cortneywils

I've been seen very quick the last 3 times but have been kept waiting more than 40 mins some sometimes!! That's good your AF turned up right!!

I'm actually thinking if I take suprecur for 2 week, will my AF be really late as I won't ovulate in time for first jab as I could be on it for 3/4 weeks as when I took it last time  I ovulated on day16 and had 1st suprecur on 4th Jan and had bleed 16th so was 4 days late... If this cycle is 38 days like last time AF will be due 30th April!!

If I take northisterone, does that bring on the bleed? I'm just thinking if it does then I may not be waiting so long for a bleed with the suprecur... Grr! Sorry trying to get it sorted in my head so I can say to them Monday I have a plan!!


----------



## pollita

northisterone brings on the bleed, I think you take it for 5 days but you may not bleed for another week after it (I've never taken it myself but remember a few girls on here take it over the years)

With suprecur D told me it didn't matter if you have ovulated by the time you start taking it or not, but my AF arrived as usual this month so it must tie in somehow. Who knows! Maybe it would be safer to take the northisterone in that case?

Let's hope it doesn't come to that and you ovulate soon


----------



## MadameG

Cortney that's right about norethisterone- it's a progesterone so you take it and then it triggers a bleed a few days later from the drop in your levels. How very frustrating for you   I would ask the question on Monday over what happens if you start the suprecur without ovulating, whether it will delay things or not. If it does, then I would go the norethisterone route. Too many decisions in this game!! Xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Oops cross posted! Maybe the cheaper option will be easier  xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita, I'm terrified I'll take the suprecur for 2 weeks which will lead me up to cd 35 and then AF will be due 3 days later but it'll might be late like last time!! So could end up taking in for 3 weeks, she didn't say how long I'll be on HRT for! If I take the northisterone then I'll have the bleed first then all I then have to worry about is my lining and growing follie... Is that what HRT is for I wonder!! Mmmm, got some thinking to do!! X


Madameg, thanks my head is spinning with all these decisions, how many days did you take northisterone for until your bleed, then how long did you take progynova for? Sorry forgot what you said was going to look in my inbox to see what you said!!


----------



## MadameG

It's alright, it makes my head spin too! I am on elleste for hrt and you take that from baseline up to 12 weeks of pregnancy. It's to keep the lining thick. You ignore your follies on a medicated cycle as they shouldn't really be growing as you're not taking any stims xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Oh ok, so on medicated doesn't matter about follicle size it's all about the lining, didn't realise that! I've been chatting to mum and she thinks it's best to do the northisterone version so I'll bleed before suprecur jabs    thanks hun xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, can I ask what your timeline was from the day you started norethisterone? Trying to work out dates as my cousin wants me to visit her In London xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney - norethisterone for 5 days, bleed I think 4 days later. Scan on day three, scan day 12, trigger, transfer a week later xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Leni good luck for your appointment! If you're doing a natural cycle I guess you could start there and then!! Fingers crossed. If you ovulate and have standard length cycles that could be the way to go xxxx

I'm on day 14 past fake ec today so I think I'm out. I think it was a very early chemical pregnancy as I still had clear positives on Tuesday and faint on Thursday. Word of warning to anyone using first response earlies though - every single one has a very faint almost pink line....visible even before use. Judging by the number of recent bad reviews on Amazon I don't think I'm alone in this. I never experienced this in the past. The superdrug is totally blank today, very different to what I thought could have been an evap   oh poo.


----------



## MadameG

Thankyou   Perils of early testing I guess xxxx


----------



## pollita

MadameG, I'm so sorry they've gone back to negative   Was really hoping this was it for you! xx

Leni, hope you can start this cycle so you're not waiting any longer!

Cortney, any sign of ov? Best of luck tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM, yes, baseline scan tomorrow. Hope it all goes well. I'm feeling ok really, talked to my mum yesterday (just talking in general) so I think things are ok-ish there. 

Had a busy morning at work today so now in my PJs binge-watching Full House on Netflix  Got a Sunday dinner cooking, can't wait!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita me too   sure tomorrow will be fine, you must be raring to go by now! Glad you are back on speaking terms at the least, hopefully it's onwards and upwards for you in every way  enjoy the Netflix binge xxxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, I'm so sorry to hear that Hun... I really hoped it was your time   you still have a few days until otd Hun x

Leni, hope your appt goes well for you Hun, I don't see why they wouldn't start you on this cycle Hun... Exciting!!

Pollita, so glad to hear you and your mum are on speaking terms- enjoy your roast dinner and cosying up watching telly! I've been having ov signs as feeling more wetter and been having cm (sorry tmi) but still low on cbfm on day 19 today, last month I had a pos opk on day 26 so Deb said if that's the case my follie should show improvement on Mondays scan as ovulation could be a week away! Good luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies, this morning I got my first high on cbfm- I was so excited to see it   shall I still carry on with natural as I think ovulation could be fri or carry on with medicated as lining could be an issue as it's been thicker since day 10 even though it was a lovely triple lining of 7.6mm on last Friday's scan.....just worried if lining could be affected with long follicular phase.

Hooe you ladies ok!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I would go with whatever the clinic recommends, you're scanning today aren't you? Yay to the high! Xx

Pollita good luck today xxxx


----------



## pollita

Finally on the way to ovulation cortney  see what they say at your scan and go with that. 

Thanks, just about to have some breakfast and leave for the clinic. Exciting! Hope you're ok madameg xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita - heartbroken and defeated, but not down and out. Just got to find the next path to step onto. How did the scan go? Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Good luck cortney and pollita xx

Madame i am so sorry hun I am totally gutted for you. Good for you still thinking about your options and what the next step is xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Cortney and Pollita, good luck both of you for today's scans.

MadameG, so sorry for you, such a shame it's not worked out this time.

I'm now on day 4 of the gonal-f, so 3 injections down. Feel absolutely fine, injections have been no problem and I've had no side effects whatsoever. Is this normal Shouldn't I be feeling something? Do you think my dose it too low? Got blood test tomorrow morning so hopefully that will tell me something but I thought I'd feel different! X


----------



## MadameG

Kmurph I wouldn't panic as not everyone feels their follies growing and you're also pretty early on in stims. Glad the injections are going well  xxxx


----------



## pollita

Madame, my heart breaks for you lovely  

Kmurph, last time I felt no different at all on stims. I felt a little bloated towards the end but nothing major (and I stimmed for 18 days last time!) I think some people just feel different to others on it, I wouldn't worry at all. 

Scan went ok thanks ladies, got my stims to start tonight and first scan Friday. EC hopefully in 2 weeks!


----------



## Bubbles12

Kmurph,
I got 38 eggs and i felt absolutely nothing! (Until after) try not to worry.

Sorry about your pending result Madame... hopefully we get a nice surprise on the 14th.

Sorry ive been AWOL. Ive been reading but not posting. No news my end.

X


----------



## Cortneywils

A quick update!!

I've been switched to medicated FET as follie hasn't grown much so ET is week commencing 2nd may. 

Pollita, woop woop! On your scan so exciting

Kmurph, I didn't have any symptoms at that stage, only towards the end when ovaries felt sore


----------



## loopy loo1017

Is anyone on here cmv positive and is that good or bad I'm confused xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I think they said igm negative but igg positive does that give me less or more chance to be matched xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, If you're negative then the clinic will try to find a woman who is using CMV negative sperm to match you to. It shouldn't make too much of a difference to be honest. 

CMV just means that you have been exposed to a strain of virus that most people have been exposed to (I think somewhere around 80% of adults are positive). It's harmless but can cause some concern in pregnancy which is why some clinics check for it (as far as I know my clinic don't, or if they do they've never told me my status)


----------



## pollita

oops, forgot to say, Cortney, glad that they're doing something about it although sorry that you can't carry on with a natural FET. We'll be having ET roughly the same time hopefully! Mine should be somewhere around April 30th-May 5th x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks pollita glad to hear more people have it as I think my recipient has to be positive as well xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, I'm glad pollita's answered your question, I too haven't been checked or if I have then I haven't been told either!!

Pollita, hopefully we'll be 2ww buddies... What stimming jabs have they put you on? Have they upped your does if you stimmed for 18 days last time?


----------



## pollita

haha yes, we can torment ourselves throughout the 2ww together  

I'm on menopur again, highest dose for 3 days then drop it down. I had such a poor response to begin with last time (almost cancelled my cycle!) that they want to give a good starting point. Hopefully I'm not stimming for 18 days this time!

What does the medicated FET entail for you?


----------



## Cortneywils

I guess it's trial and error, that's good they're starting you on a higher dose as they can always reduce it...18 days is along time as mine was only 10- I think,hopefully it won't be a long one again! Yep we can torment each other with every sign and symptoms lol!

I have to take norethisterone for 5 days 3 a day, then have bleed and have scan 1-3 day of bleed then when lining is thin I'll start with suprecur and HRT to build lining up.. That's all she said- I think when lining is ok then I trigger and have et a week later! D said if I do get a surge then there won't be a good enough follie so she doesn't want to risk embies being put back in the wrong environment.


----------



## pollita

I never would have guessed there was so much to a medicated FET! I'm glad it's getting sorted though, the next few weeks will fly by  

First stim done! Time to start downing all that water I guess?


----------



## Cortneywils

Yes that's what I thought🍻- here's to the next few weeks for us hope it does fly by x


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies, I'm sorry I've been awol. Not been feeling too well lately.  

Madame so sorry, I'm truly gutted for you. Hope your feeling ok. Xx 

Pollita, yay for stimming, hope your feeling well. Glad you and your mam are talking again. Hope you enjoyed your roast. Xx

Cortney, wow that's a lot of info and so much involved. Fingers crossed for you. Xx

Loopy, Leni, kmurph and hope and anyone else I've forgotten. Sorry about that, hope your all well. 

AFM, I've not been too well this week. Still on down reg and I have excruciating headaches. Do you think it's safe for me to take paracetamol? I'm going to phone the clinic tomorrow and let them know. 
I have my baseline scan a week today. I just want to to move forward now. Sorry for the rant and moan ladies.  

Have a good evening all. Xxx


----------



## pollita

Sorry you're feeling so poorly sfj. Paracetamol is fine to take but avoid aspirin for now, and ibuprofen is a definite no-no (although my migraine was so bad last week I took some because paracetamol wasn't doing a thing!) hope you feel better soon and the time flies to your baseline scan x


----------



## sfj

Thank you pollita. Do you think it's worth me letting the clinic know or should I just not say anything?  

Don't know what I would do without you ladies on here. Xxx


----------



## pollita

I wouldn't bother telling them myself, it's part of down reg unfortunately!


----------



## sfj

Ok thank you for your advice pollita. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj I had horrendous headaches on my first dr too. Drink loads of water and yes take paracetamol. It generally gets better once you start stims, just cling onto that hope for now xxxxx

Cortney glad you have a plan batman. Fingers crossed xxx

Pollita crack out the protein too  chicken galore!! XXXX

Loopy I think igg and igm are sperm antibodies? I could be completely barking up the wrong tree though xxx

Thanks for the love girls, being a bit of a hermit at the mo. Expecting the worst, praying for a miracle, trying to plan the next steps xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just found I'm 3rd on the waiting list but there is no ladies waiting for eggs at the moment but all 3 profiles will be offered out as soon as someone wants eggs  

Hope maybe we will be picked sooner rather than later fingers crossed just want to get started now  

Hope all you ladies are ok will be back later dont come on much as i have nothing to share lol xxx


----------



## pollita

Quick menopur question ladies as its too late to call the clinic! Have any of you found that there's s little more than advertised in the vials? I know suprecur has a lot more than 5.5 per jar but my menopur 600 should have only had 225 left today (took 375 out of it yesterday) but there was 250 so a little worried I may have done yesterday's wrong (even though I'm 99% sure I didn't!)


----------



## Bubbles12

Loopy, so i am one of those 3? X


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, I didn't use menopur, don't remember wether gonal had any left after- I guess it is possible to have extra in it like the suprecur! I'm sure you didn't give yourself the wrong dose... Hope someone comes along to help you soon!

Madameg, loving the batman plan hahahaha! Made me chuckle! Hope you're ok!

Loopy, hope someone comes along soon and picks you Hun!! 

Sfj, how are you today? Still suffering with headaches... Paracetamol are fine to take Hun!


----------



## pollita

Thanks cortney, I'm almost sure I did it right and it's just how things are. Will check the other vial tonight and see how much is in there. The things that go through your mind during IVF! Only two doses in but my belly is already really swollen and I'm peeing for Britain so hopefully the mega dose is doing a good job.


----------



## kmurph83

Pollita, glad things are happening for you now.

Cortney, sorry you can't continue natural FET but at least you know what's going on now.

I've had bloods this morning and been told to start taking cetrotide alongside my gonal-f starting tonight and I've got a scan and more bloods on Friday so I guess this means they're happy with the way things are going?? X


----------



## loopy loo1017

I bloody hope so hope lol you was on list before me she said they only have 3 people waiting and I'm third so I assume your 1 or 2  exciting isn't it xx

Thanks cortney  I hope so too I just want to get started now xx

Hope all you ladies are ok and that your journeys are going well just think we could have alot of bfps soon fingers crossed xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I'm sure I had extra in mine. Sounds like you're growing a good bunch already  xx

Loopy hopefully it won't be long hun xxx

Kmurph yep sounds good xxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies, how are you all? I've recently moved house and been without broadband for 2 weeks and no 3/4G in the village I live so not been able to follow where you all are. 

Pollita how are you? Are you stimming yet?

Courtney - when is FET? 

Madame - I am so sorry your recent cycle was a bfn, when will your next FET be as you have 3 more snow babies don't you? Thinking of you darling xx

Loopy - I'm praying your profile gets picked hunny

Trina & Hope - how are you both? 

Xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Hi

Just a quick one from me to say madame sending you lots of love- been trying to keep an eye on you to see how you are getting on xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame hope your ok xx

Hi fay how are you hun? Bey your bump is coming on isnt it. Thank you I just want to get started lol xx


----------



## kez26

Hiiii ladies,

quick one from me as I'm at work, will come back on later and catch up on everyone..... Butttt had to come on and say that The Lister have accepted me to egg share... YAY... All my bloods came back ok and now just have to get my partners bloods done so we can get started  Fingers crossed my GP will do them, although we all know they will want to charge me laodsssss again.

I hope everyone is good and getting on well with treatment etc  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez congrats hun  so pleased for you xxx


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies, 

Kez congrats hun. So happy for you. Hope it won't be long now before you cycle. Xx

Loopy how are you hun? 

Fay hope your well hun. How's the new house? Xx

Madame how are you today? 

Pollita, how's the stimming going? Xx 

Cortney how are you today hun? I'm still having the headaches, been drinking at least 2-3 litres of water a day. Can't wait for Monday now. Xx

Kmurph hope the scan goes well on Friday.  

Hi to everyone else. 

Xxx


----------



## kez26

Thxxxx loopy and sfj   

sfj - how are you getting on??

Loopy - I hope your not waiting long to be matched  

Fay - hows the new house? 

Pollita - how are you getting on? Hope you're feeling ok

kmurph - good luck nfor your scan tomoro  

Cortney, Madame, KDJay & Hope how are you ladies getting on? xx

AFM - stupid docs were closed yesterday afternoon, so need to call them today and find out how much they will charge to do my partners bloods. Just want to get it done so I can get started now. I had to send the clinic a photo yesterday for matching which made me realise it's all going to start soon...excited and nervous at the same time   xx


----------



## MadameG

Proper limbo land for me today....4 extremely faint lines on all the tests. Yesterday they were all completely blank. Sorry for no personals, thought I would be out of this today, not dropped back in it. Waiting to hear what my clinic says... Xxx


----------



## pollita

YES! Madameg that's the news we wanted to hear  Faint lines or strong lines, lines are lines. Hoping, praying and crossing everything that this is a sticky positive for you lovely xx

Kez, hope that you get hold of your GP and can get the tests sorted so it's another thing crossed off the list

SFJ, how are you holding out?

Fay & KD, glad you're both doing well! Miss you around these boards  

Cortney, how is medicated going?

Loopy & Hope, hope both you ladies are matched soon!

Hope everyone else is doing well 

AFM still plodding on. Day 4 of stims now and I can feel things going on so hopefully that's good news. Got a scan tomorrow to see what's going on, I'm terrified that I'll overstimulate (worrying about everything!) but time will tell. With any luck EC could be end of next week or beginning of the following, then I can start worrying about different things


----------



## MadameG

Pollita you can be my positivity champion, even if I'm not feeling it. I thought my eyes were tricking me initially (DH still thinks I'm a bit mad). Sure your scan will be grand, could be an early ec for you! xxxx


----------



## kez26

fingers crossed MadameG  

Pollita - hope the scan goes well tomorrow 

Spoken to my stupid GP and they wont do the blood tests for some silly reason, even if I pay for them


----------



## MadameG

Kez my GP are like that too but bizarre they wouldn't even let you pay! They cost about £180 at my clinic for DH xxx


----------



## kez26

MadameG - its sooooo annoying. The Lister have said they can do them at a discounted rate of £120.. Its just the long journey all for blood tests that can be done round the corner from me. I'm really starting to hate the NHS... SMH

xxx


----------



## pollita

How disappointing Kez


----------



## kmurph83

Just a quick one coz I'm at work. MadameG, I really, really, really hope this is the good news we've been waiting for. Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, how tormenting for you...have you rang the clinic yet?

Pollita, good luck for your scan tomorrow...I'm sure all wI'll be fine it's always a panic when you're being scanned! ET soon...yippee!

Medicated is going OK so far....feeling very bloated today, can wait for the next step  

Kez, sorry gp won't do bloods for dh, it is annoying having to travel so far to clinic....I travel 2.5 hours just to have a 5 min scan!  Once you start it all happens quickly. 

Kmurph, hope you're ok!

Sfj,  I've been having headaches to...so annoying! Hope monday goes well.

Loopy how are you, how's stimming? Goodluck for scan tomorrow!

Fay, nice to hear from you, how's the bump? Fet is week commencing 2nd may as I've just started medicated.

Hope and Trina, hope you both ok!


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies

How you all doing?

Madame - I have everything crossed for you. FETs are often late implanters so I bet this is what has happened to you. Fingers crossed for a healthy 8 month pregnancy ahead for you x

Cortney - sorry you had to switch to medicated. ET not too far away for you now lovely. When's your first scan? Hope the meds are treating you well x

Pollita - how you doing lovely? Sounds like the stims are defintiely working. Fingers crossed it wont be a super long stim time for you again! x

Caz - wonderful news. Congratulations x

Kez - sorry your GP won't do them. Travelling far must be such a pain. Hopefully it will all be worth it though x

Loopy - good luck for your sitm scan x

SFJ - Like the others have said, I hope your headaches go away soon. Mine always did as soon as I started stims x

Kmurphy - good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Fay - I know we text, but don't want you to feel left out. Big love x

KD - fab news that it's a girl! Hope your DP is doing well x

AFM - hopefully Amanda will be sending my FET protocol to me tomorrow. Eeeeekkk! Due to start norethisterone next week, scratch on day 21 (before I go on holiday on May 21st) and then my natural FET will begin. Woop xxx


----------



## pollita

Bethan, lovely to see you again  I can't believe how quickly your FET has come around! How exciting x

Thanks Cortney! I can't wait to see what's going on in there


----------



## MadameG

Bethan thanks lovely, clinging onto the frostie theory at the moment. So exciting for your fet too! Hope you have a wonderful holiday first  xxx

Pollita busy busy day for you tomorrow, hope those ovaries aren't wobbling about too much for you xxxx

Kmurph thanks hunny, time will tell   Hope your cycle is going well xxx

Cortney yep indeed, plan is to go for bloods on Monday if tests are still positive and I don't start bleeding. All I can hope is it is a very late to the party, sticky blob   xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I know, these last 3 months have flown by! Just can't wait to get started now. How's this cycle treating you? X

Leni - so sorry I missed you off my message. How are things with you lady? Bet you are raring to start. We might be cycling close together X 

Madame - definitely cling to the FET late implanter hope. In fact it's not hope, it's well evidenced. I'm feeling positive for you! What did crgw say? X


----------



## MadameG

Leni only a few more sleeps till your planning appointment!! So so exciting after ALL this time!! Xx

Bethan I've got to go for bloods on Monday if the tests are still positive and I don't bleed before   xxxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Madame yessssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!! 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 please stick little bean !


----------



## pollita

Caz! How are you lovely? And 15w1d already?!


----------



## pollita

bethannora said:


> How's this cycle treating you? X


Definitely rougher than last time but hanging in there. Knowing what to expect kind of makes it a bit easier which is good x


----------



## poppy05

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=344636.new#new


----------

